# Epic M&M: Issue 5 (IC)



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

*October 10, 2120*
*Mega-City of New York*
*EPIC Institute*
*3:30PM*
It took a long while for Doctor Johnson to treat all your injuries, and even longer for Thunder to get him to let many of you leave and avoid an overnight stay.  The trip back was short, and Thunder took the jet controls while Rebound drove the van.

The debriefing was thankfully brief.  Thunder went over the information you'd gathered from both locations, all all indications point towards a theft of some kind of virus or cure from SAP.  Given the nature of what SAP does, it could either result in terrorist activities or simply be a theft for profit.  He lets you all go soon enough without any lectures, letting you know that Chef is making a mid-afternoon lunch for you since you missed out on eating, and you all head off to your rooms for a shower and change.

*Johan*
Rather than head to your room, you head for the shop and Sanchez in the hopes of repairing the unsightly dent in your new armor.  You find her and Anna hard at work, Anna on her battlesuit which is looking nearly repaired, and Sanchez on a large device that looks like a bigger version of the nano-bot scanner you acquired at Lockheed.

*Loki*
As soon as you enter your room, a waiting message is blinking on ARIS' monitor.  Oddly enough, ARIS doesn't say anything.

*Michelle*
You enter your room and undress so you can shower.  When you turn around, there is a single rose about three feet away floating in mid air with a card attached.  Almost immediately the ARIS terminal bursts to life and Tara is on the screen.

"Look what I got!" she exclaims, also in a similar state of undress, a rose pressed up to the screen.

*Neutron*
"You two both need showers, badly," Monica says, twitching her whiskers as she drags you and Rebound along the halls towards your rooms.  "Get in there, sport," she says, somehow opening your room without your key, and shoving you inside.  "I'll be back in a minute to make sure _someone_ doesn't go to the mess hall first," she says getting behind Rebound and shoving him along the hall towards his nearby room.  "And you better be there when I get back," she purrs.

"Hey, I think... Neutron might need help and... he could slip and crack his head..." he complains, looking back down the long hall to the mess wantingly as she shoves him into his room and follows him in, the door slamming behind them.

ARIS greets you as you enter.  "Hello, Neutron.  There is a message from an unknown sender in your inbox."

*Vince*
ARIS speaks when you enter your room.  "Hello, Vincent.  There is an urgent video-mail message from a Doctor Leah Worthy and a message from ... from... _Srrrtch._"  ARIS falls silent, though the terminal itself appears to be functioning perfectly.  You can see two messages flashing on the screen; one from Dr. Worthy and one with no name, just an icon of a bat with flapping wings.

*Straightjacket*
"I tell you boy," your father says as you enter your room.  "You could do worse than hooking up with that Methesda girl."  He beats you to the bathroom right after saying that, the shower starting up as the door closes behind him.

"Hello, Straightjacket.  There is an e-mail message from Stephanie Methesda in your inbox and several pieces of fan mail I have placed in a seperate folder.  I also have a video message from a Mr. Murphy for you," ARIS says.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

*October 11, 2120*
*Lancheng, China
Master Wen's Academy
11:30 AM*

*X12*
You wake up before the helicopter summoned by the small hospital arrives to rush Nova and Carl to a state hospital in Shanghai.  You sit on the steps of the local hospital building, completely exhausted, sick, dazed and with a lot of muscle pain.  Master Wen is standing beside you.  

"Xi says you brought Nova back from the dead," he says in Mandarin.  "That is a very powerful gift you have.  The doctors will do what they can to help both her and Carl in Shanghai," he says reassuringly.  "How do you feel?" he asks with some concern.

You notice you have several scrapes and a few burns that aren't healed, nor do you feel them healing at all.  The overall weakness you feel is rather disconcerting.  From atop the hospital, you hear Dara yell down.  "I still can't find him, and after what he did, I don't really care if I ever do!"

*Raisa*
You have been focussing on helping the village out and thankfully, Xi has been keeping you focussed to keep your mind off of Carl and Nova who are being rushed to hospital.  

You've been putting out a few remaining fires, freeing trapped villagers and cleaning up rubble for the last hour.  Dara is standing on the roof of the hospital, hands stretched out inland.  She's trying to find Kevin mentally and has been for the last thirty minutes.

You put that out of your mind, however, as you look down into the stockade where several hogs are trapped beneath the semi-collapsed roof of the barn.  The debris in there is no danger to you, though you really would rather not hop down there for a bunch of pigs.  The farmer, having seen your amazing feats of strength already, is begging you to save his animals.  His concern escalates when he sees his son trapped beneath a large beam in the center of the stockade.

*Maonchen, China*
*Kevin*
_Male Lieutenant 21, Female Lieutenant 21, Kevin 16 (5S), Gang leader 7, Gang Members 5_

_Note:  You won't get your stun hits back until you can rest yourself, and you are starting off badly hurt.  I've given you one stun hit recovery for the hour of the chase._

Both flying people keep firm grips on the children they are holding as they exchange quick glances and cold grins and advance a bit towards you.  Both fire in concert, trying to hit you with pulses of some kind of energy.  You twist out of the way of one blast, but the other hits you in the leg, spinning you wildly over in the air.  The energy numbs your leg quite badly, but you right yourself quickly, your dragon letting out a flame filled roar when you get hit.

_Attack rolls:  10 (miss), 18 (hit)_
_Damage save:  18 (14) [1S]_

_Kevin is up._


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

"What? You kill her!" The image of Nova burning come back. "You kill her..." that time there was no conviction in his voice. Seeing the two lieutenant, Kevin sees he have no chance. "Tell Mia the next time she is in my path, I'll take care of her, for good." shouts Kevin, try to get an intimidating voice, which obviously doesn't come out well. At that, he fly away (Extra Effort: Gain Super-Flight, spend HP to not become fatigued, if didn't spend a HP on some save.) to Wen's Academy.

OOC: Raise all roll against resist power at 15 for the use of HP, 10 for damage roll (I have protection at 8, right?).


----------



## Mordane76 (May 30, 2004)

"I... I think I broke something inside me," X12 says, putting his head between his knees.  "But it worked... that's all that matters... but I think I might need to see a doctor... my wounds aren't healing on their own, Master Wen, and I feel horribly sick."

"Who's Dara looking for," X12 asks.


----------



## Calinon (May 30, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
*X12*
"She is looking for Kevin," Master Wen responds simply.  "After he immolated Nova, he flew off after that pathetic gang of thugs Xi told me."  His tone of voice is very level, but the intensity tells you he is both very upset about Nova and Carl, and very angry about Kevin.  "Do not worry about your injuries, X12," he adds.  "I can sense your powers have just shut off.  Probably temporarily.  You are just feeling," he says, pausing to find the right word, "normal."  He pats you on the shoulder.  "Your wounds will heal."

"I found him.  He's coming back," Dara shouts down from atop the hospital.

*Maonchen, China
Kevin*
You burst away with a roar of flames, and looking back, you see neither lieutenant give chase, instead simply turning away and floating back down to the ground as they vanish behind you.  About ten minutes later, you quickly come up on Lancheng.  Smoke still rises from a few areas, and clean up has begun.  As you approach you are assaulted with a wave of raging anger, nearly knocking you from the sky.  You see Dara glaring at you from atop a building near the center of town.  You feel another wave of anger wash over you before she vanishes down through a trapdoor in the roof.


----------



## Mordane76 (May 30, 2004)

"He left us," X12 questions with some disbelief.  "I can't believe he would have left us lying in the street... especially after the blast of energy that came off him when he took Nova's powers."

"He and I are going to have some words," X12 says, darkening a bit.  "He almost cost Nova her life... and then he left us there, decimated... I've backed him up... but I can't back him up on this." 

X12 tries to stand up when he hears Dara call down that Kevin is returning.


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2004)

"Good evening, ladies," Johan says as he walks in to the workshop. He starts taking off the armor, creating duplicates to help in the process.
"How are your projects processing?"


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

Kevin starts to land on the road near Wen's academy, when the fire dissapear. Kevin rolls on the ground, and finish on his back. It takes a whole minute before he stands up. He walks inside the academy, his eyes fixing the air, his body shacking like a leaf in the wind, his skin white as a ghost. His lips are barely moving, and a rambling whispers can be heard, always repeating the same words.

"She trust me and I kill here. She was one of the rare person who had trust in me, and it cost her live."

OOC: All the power he was mimicking are now gone.


----------



## Agamon (May 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You two both need showers, badly," Monica says, twitching her whiskers as she drags you and Rebound along the halls towards your rooms.  "Get in there, sport," she says, somehow opening your room without your key, and shoving you inside.  "I'll be back in a minute to make sure _someone_ doesn't go to the mess hall first," she says getting behind Rebound and shoving him along the hall towards his nearby room.  "And you better be there when I get back," she purrs.
> 
> "Hey, I think... Neutron might need help and... he could slip and crack his head..." he complains, looking back down the long hall to the mess wantingly as she shoves him into his room and follows him in, the door slamming behind them.
> 
> ARIS greets you as you enter.  "Hello, Neutron.  There is a message from an unknown sender in your inbox."




"Um, but yeah, foo.." Sanjay says, looking down the hallway the other way.  "I don't need no shower..." he says to himself, smelling under his arms, "...or maybe I do," he adds, wrinkling his nose.

Closing the door behind him, ARIS's message finally clicks in.  "Unknown sender?  Go ahead and read it for me, ARIS." he says, getting out of his uniform.  "Oh!" he excalims, "And Sandstorm...anything from Thunder?  No probably not, he hasn't been here, either.  Geez, I gotta go talk to him..."


----------



## buzzard (May 31, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *
> "Hello, Straightjacket.  There is an e-mail message from Stephanie Methesda in your inbox and several pieces of fan mail I have placed in a seperate folder.  I also have a video message from a Mr. Murphy for you," ARIS says.*



*

"Well Dad, it seems like she agrees with you. Hmm, I also got a message from that Murphy guy. I don't know if I like the looks of that one. I think he's bad news. ARIS, please play the message from Stephanie, after that I'll check out the one from Murphy." he says as he sits carefully down in a chair, groaning from his injuries.*


----------



## Calinon (May 31, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
*X12*
You, Dara and Master Wen watch Kevin fly past the village up towards the academy.  Master Wen just shakes his head.  "We will have time to question his choices later.  There is far too much to do here," he says as more injured are brought to the hospital.  "You seem able to stand, you can help the nurse treat the injured.  Li should be here soon with the medical supplies from the academy.  Dara, I need you to come with me; we will join Li and search for anyone trapped inside damaged buildings with Raisa."

Dara grumbles and you can tell she'd rather go and yell at Kevin, or worse, but Master Wen puts a grip on her elbow that makes her wince and drags her off, leaving you standing on the steps of the small hospital while a steady stream of injured walk in.

*Kevin*
You land and let all your powers free.  The fire snuffs our, leaving you standing naked on the road just outside the academy.  There is a cart rolling towards you, pushed by Li, and it comes to a halt when she sees you.  She looks very confused and more than a bit embarassed by catching you in this state of undress.

"Kevin?" she says, pulling a sheet off the cart and throwing it quickly around him.  "What happened to your clothes?"

*Mega-City of New York*
*EPIC Institute*
*Johan*
"Oh, hi there, sweetie," Sanchez says without looking up from her work.  "I gave up boosting the power on that hand held scanner and just built a bigger one.  I made a slightly smaller one that can mount on a van too," she says, gesturing over to a mid-sized version of the scanner.

"And my armor is nearly fixed," Anna says happily.

"And since that's all she'll work on," Sanchez says, as a large spark shoots out of the device she's making, "maybe you can mount that scanner to the front roof of the van and wire it into the computer."

*Neutron*
The message is briefer than you thought it would be.
Sanjay Mohan
Private and Confidential

Enter ALF Identicard Number for access to video message.​It takes you over fifteen minutes just to find your identicardAfter entering your card number, an unfamiliar, but somehow recognizable face appears.  He is dressed in army fatigues and looks to be about fifty.  His insignia show him to be a high ranking general in the ALF military.
"My name is General Tambala Nomusu," he says in introduction.

"I must apologize for contacting you in this fashion, but with the situation growing more strange in our homeland, I cannot risk trusting individuals who are not citizens of the ALF.  Though I realize that passing information to me may violate the rules the EPIC organization my request is of a personal nature.

"I last saw my son two days ago.  Because I thought he might be in danger, I placed a tracking device on him without his knowledge.  Yesterday, I lost the signal from that device.  While I am confident in my son's abilities, his investigation could anger powerful individuals within the ALF hierarchy.  If you hear from Zobari, please contact me."​The message ends with a complicated set of reply addresses, obviously intended to keep any returned message secret.

*Straightjacket*
Stephanie's e-mail message is, like her, rather light and bubbly. 
You guys left so fast, I didn't even get a chance to say goodbye.  I hope you are doing ok.  Anyway, I was wondering if you liked free-climbing?  Maybe we could go up to Nevada when you're free.

Hey, did I mention I have season Giants tickets and the Browns are here on Sunday?

Steph​With that message played, ARIS plays the video message from Murphy.
"Hey, hero," he says, putting out a cigarette as he greets you.  "Just wanted to say thanks for not cracking my skull today.  I think your pals would have sent me to the hospital if you hadn't been there.  But that's not why I sent you this.

"You know, it's really amazing what you see when people don't think you're looking.  And it's amazing how clear of an image phone's can capture," he says, and a series of pictures come up on your screen, each showing a very familiar suit of armor in a warehouse that looks amazingly like it is probably Methesda.  It looks like Split's armor, with a few enhancements.

"Enjoy the pictures, kid, and thanks again."​


----------



## Mordane76 (May 31, 2004)

Nodding, X12 follows the injured into the hospital.  "I have some medical training -- let me help you as much as I can," he says to the first nurse he finds.


----------



## Mule (May 31, 2004)

"Ahh, it's good to be back," says Loki as he walks the halls of the institue back to his room.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki*
> As soon as you enter your room, a waiting message is blinking on ARIS' monitor.  Oddly enough, ARIS doesn't say anything.



"Well I missed you too ARIS..." a little puzzled by ARIS' lack of response.  Randall will sit in front of the computer and access the message manually.


----------



## Velmont (May 31, 2004)

Kevin looks at Li direction, but he seems to stare at a point behind him. He continue to mumble.

"She trust me, and to satisfy my little vandetta, I kill her." sundenly looking Li in the eyes, he shouts "I KILL HER! I... kill... her..." he falls on his knees and start to cry.


----------



## Mimic (May 31, 2004)

Mentally and physically exhausted Michelle walks to her room, she was gratefull that she didn't get a lecture from Thunder but she knew that the longer it too the worse it would be. _"Lunch can wait, I am going to take a shower and sleep till supper time."_


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> You enter your room and undress so you can shower.  When you turn around, there is a single rose about three feet away floating in mid air with a card attached.  Almost immediately the ARIS terminal bursts to life and Tara is on the screen.
> 
> "Look what I got!" she exclaims, also in a similar state of undress, a rose pressed up to the screen.




Michelle is slightly startled but calms down one she realises who it is. Let me guess... a rose? She tells the girl teasing her a little. "But did yours float in the middle of the room?" She gestures to where the rose is floating, "isn't that cool? You think they are from him?" Michelle will approach and grab hold of the rose and read the card attached.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2004)

"That I can do, though I will be repairing my armor at the same time. It took a strong hit for me, most likely being the only reason that I am still alive."
Johan reaches his maximum number of duplicates, proceeding to start the repairs on his armor as well as the installation of the van-mounted scanner.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
X12*
There is only one nurse, and she is woefully overwhelmed.  Thankfully, most of the injuries are minor, requiring a sling, or splint or tensor bandage or even just some antiseptic.  She smiles thankfully when you start treating some of the villagers, but is focussed on setting a badly broken bone in an man's arm.

*Kevin*
"Nova has been taken to Shanghai, and is alive," Li says simply.  "Whether she remains that way, I do not know.  It is likely she will be disfigured for life," she states without pity or comfort, returning to the cart and starting down towards the town.  "People in the town need my help."

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute*
*Michelle*
"Yeah, it did," she says.  "Didn't you already read the card!?"

Taking the card, it reads simply, "See you soon.  Anithos."

"I wonder what it me..." she starts before you see a green blur and then the head of her rose is gone.  "HOPPY!?" she shrieks, disappearing from view.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 1, 2004)

X12 focuses on the others needing minor assistance, but will aid the nurse if she looks like she's having undue difficulty with the man (Aid Another) or asks him to assist.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I wonder what it me..." she starts before you see a green blur and then the head of her rose is gone.  "HOPPY!?" she shrieks, disappearing from view.




Michelle can't help it but to laugh out loud at what happened. When Tara reappears, she will collect herself.

"Sorry, but that was funny. you can share mine but only when Hoppy isn't around." She tells the girl with a big grin.

It's obvious that Anithos is going to be back in New York sometime soon, do you think he is coming back just to see us or is he still with that merc group? If he is do you think we should tell someone?


----------



## Agamon (Jun 1, 2004)

Sanjay simply stares straight ahead for a moment after the video is over, a grim look on his face.  "ARIS, notify Thunder that I want to speak with him, urgently, in the War Room in five minutes."  He turns to the bathroom to take a very quick shower, get dressed, and go talk to Thunder.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 1, 2004)

"Yep Dad, seems like she likes me. She's inviting me out already. I suppose it wouldn't be right to have to refuse.

E-mail:
Stephanie,

All that does sound great. I like climbing, though I guess I can cheat a lot these days. I'm really not sure when't Id have time for a big vacation though. When I find out, I'll let you know. 

Now as for the football game, I'm there. Any opportunity to root against the mistake on the lake is something I will take. I'll have to make sure I'm not stuck in something here at EPIC, but I'll scrub the bathrooms to get that time off if I have to. 

John

[then after reading th Murphy e-mail]
 "Hey Dad, get a look at this e-mail. It sure looks to me like that company didn't really come clean. Looks like I was wrong about that Murphy guy. I guess I better tell somebody about this. ARIS could you forward the e-mail from Mr. Murphy to Thunder please?"

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Jun 1, 2004)

"Go help them Li, I don't worth the trouble. Don't waste time, go help them."

Kevin's starts to walk back to Wen's academy. He looks like a lifeless body who can barely walk. When he finally reach his room, he just fall on the ground and stare at the roof. All that happen since he became Epic is showing before his eyes. He sees people around him, everyone have been hurt by what he has done. He sees nothing good, only an egocentric little boy. A boy that puts his personals things before everything else. And then he sees Nova's body, burned and lifeless, on the ground, and Kevin's starts to cry again, and that time, he just can't stop it.

"That pain... it must... be... stop."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 1, 2004)

"Urgent?  That cant be good.  ARIS, please open the Doctor's email.  I can figure out what the bat-signal is later."


----------



## Deva (Jun 2, 2004)

Tired, dirty, grumpy, Raisa was almost in the mood to leave the hogs where they were and have a nice suckling roast for supper. She contemplated for a moment, but when both she and the farmer realize his son was down there she doesn't hesitate. 

She'll leap down into the stockade and move what debris needs to be moved to get the boy out and yes, she will even attempt to free the pigs.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute*
*Loki*
You reach to click on the icon, only to find out that it isn't on the screen, but about four inches in front of it. The angle made it hard to tell at first, but now that you notice it, you also see that it's an illusion. As your hand pass through it, an illusionary image of Anithos appears.

"Sometimes, it is not what everyone else sees, but what _you_ see that is important," he says, his voice laden with innuendo. "Sometimes, that which is not there for anyone else, can point you in the right direction."

With those words, the image bows and vanishes. ARIS activates as soon as the illusion fades.

"Hello, Loki. You have an e-mail message from Monica," ARIS says.

*Johan*
_OOC: This is very simple repair, but a fairly advanced piece of gear, so DC 15. You can take your time and automatically bang out the dents in about an hour without a repair check._

As one of you bangs the dents out of your armor and buffs it up to its newly polished shine, your other selves work the chain winches and use laser sighting to mount the flat scanner on the front roof of the van. The computer wiring is going to be a bit tricky, but you think you can manage it.

_OOC: Craft check (DC 15) to mount it securely results in an 18. Computers check to wire it in to the van's computer (DC 20) is a 4 (22) and you sir, have sick computer skills._

As you're working, Sanchez says, "Soooo, did you see anything... interesting at Lockheed?"

*Michelle*
"I dunno," Tara says, still scolding Hoppy. "I am _not_ saying anything to Thunder. There's no way I'm helping to put Anithos in jail, and you know he'll want to lay a trap or something," she says.

*Sanjay*
"Of course, Sanjay," ARIS replies.

You hop in the shower quickly and get dressed again, rushing out of your room. As you do, you run into Monica as she's just reaching for your door handle. "Ooo, someone was getting anxious," she purrs, leaning up against you. "But here I am, sport," she adds, nuzzling your neck with her feline nose and whiskers.

*John*
"Looks like he's turnin' over a new leaf or something, hey boy?" your dad says after looking at the E-mail message briefly after exiting the bathroom.

"Message forwarded, Straightjacket," ARIS replies.

*Vince*


You click the message open and find it's a video message of Doctor Worthy."I hope you get this in time," she starts quickly. "I was studying the skin and blood samples you gave me and suddenly," she says, and the camera pans to her workstation. There is a ton of broken glass and vials. "The samples magnified in size. The growth happened so fast, some of them shattered their containers. If this happened here, it's very likely that the same thing is going to happen to you! Get to your physician quickly and get checked out. I've attached my findings here for reference. I've already sent a message to Thunder in case you are not well."

​The flappy bat is still flapping along when ARIS beeps and Thunder's face appears on the screen. "Vincent, I got an E-mail from Lockheed's Doctor Worthy saying you could be in for some rather sudden changes? You feeling ok?"


*Lancheng, China
X12*
The nurse appears very well qualified to do her job. Li comes in about 30 minutes with clean linen and bandages, along with some medicines.

"Kevin is at the academy," she says flatly, without much concern, the first time you've seen her act negatively towards anyone.

*Raisa*
You jump down into the muck and start prying up the roof. With a heave, you hoist the beams, sending mud flying everywhere, and some things you refuse to think about. The young man, about your age, watches with wonder as you pull him out of the mud, still holding the entire roof aloft in one hand, and pass him to the reaching hands of Xi above you. Finding a log you manage to brace the roof up enough to start pulling the squealing hogs out. When you finally get all eight out, you resemble more a creature of muck than a girl.

You go over to the side and Xi looks down with a slight smirk on his face and he doesn't reach down right away. Dara looks down and giggles. "You look like a monster from an horror film."

"Do you think it's safe to let it out among the populace?" Xi says with a slight smirk.

Master Wen's face appears over the edge of the stockade. "Oh my," he says. "Are you alright, Raisa?" he asks, then turns to Xi. "That is Raisa, right?" you hear him say quietly to Xi, who nods in response, trying not to laugh.

*Kevin*
You kinda lay there crying.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2004)

"Monica..." Sanjay says, pulling away from her.  "Look, I have to see Thunder right away, it's really important."  His determined look changes to worry as he looks down the hall.  "I'm sorry, I gotta go, I'll see you in a bit, okay?"  He dashes off towards the War Room once more.


----------



## Deva (Jun 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You go over to the side and Xi looks down with a slight smirk on his face and he doesn't reach down right away.  Dara looks down and giggles.  "You look like a monster from an horror film."
> 
> "Do you think it's safe to let it out among the populace?" Xi says with a slight smirk.
> 
> Master Wen's face appears over the edge of the stockade.  "Oh my," he says.  "Are you alright, Raisa?" he asks, then turns to Xi.  "That is Raisa, right?" you hear him say quietly to Xi, who nods in response, trying not to laugh.





"You know,"  Raisa says evenly as she tries to scrape some of the gunk out of her hair, "go ahead and laugh. Get it all out, because when I find that jackass Kevin no one will be laughing then. He does more damage than the Red Rose goons do, nearly kills two of ours not to mention how villagers he endangered, then he has the balls to run out of here leaving us to clean up his mess. *Again*! I'm sorry Master Wen, but unless you want to lock me in the dojo with Michael nothing is going to stop me from knocking some sense into that boys head!!"

No doubt about it, she is seriously pissed off. Still, she looks up at everyone staring down at her with a crooked grin. "Now is someone going to help me out of this filth or am I going to be bringing you down here to keep me company?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 2, 2004)

"Can you help the nurse here, Li," X12 asks.  "I have something I need to take care of," he says, not waiting for her to respond.  Using the commotion of minor injuries, X12 slips out of the hospital and starts making his way out of the village, towards the academy.

_OOC: If Master Wen stops me, I'll go back, otherwise, if someone else tries to stop me, I'll tell them I'm going out to check for injured in other parts of the village.  I plan on making my way back to the academy as quickly as possible._


----------



## Elementor (Jun 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Elementor*The flappy bat is still flapping along when ARIS beeps and Thunder's face appears on the screen.  "Vincent, I got an E-mail from Lockheed's Doctor Worthy saying you could be in for some rather sudden changes?  You feeling ok?"




"Yes sir.  Well, I was feeling fine until I found out that I was about to be turned inside out and exploded.  At the moment I would have to describe myself as physically ok but fairly queasy for obvious reasons.  I wouldnt be against getting an immediate checkup though......Please?  Maybe a trip to see your bro can tell us more."  Instinctively, Vince turns to run to the doctors office but the thought of 'popping' while running down the street stops him in his tracks.

"Ummm, Thunder?  Do you think someone could give me a ride?"

Before leaving, Vince will take a look at the flappy bat message.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2004)

"There were quite a few interesting sightings, but since we made a promise not to disclose any information, I don't believe I am allowed to talk of such matters. On the other hand, we did come across a shard of the Mole's claw, but I do  not know how much information we can decipher from that."

*OoC:* Yeah, and it was darn expensive getting the skills. Speaking of computer skills, whatever happened to the little girl that Johan expelled from the computer?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I dunno," Tara says, still scolding Hoppy.  "I am _not_ saying anything to Thunder.  There's no way I'm helping to put Anithos in jail, and you know he'll want to lay a trap or something," she says.




Yea, I guess your right. She tells the girl, it's easy to tell she isn't too happy about this.

I wonder how he got them here, it's not like he could just walk up and drop them off. Michelle says as she smells the rose


----------



## Calinon (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute*
*Sanjay*
"This is important too," she says with a bit of a growl. As you run off you hear a small scream of frustration, then a door slams.

You get to the War Room without interruption just in time to hear Vince say, "Yes sir. Well, I was feeling fine until I found out that I was about to be turned inside out and exploded. At the moment I would have to describe myself as physically ok but fairly queasy for obvious reasons. I wouldnt be against getting an immediate checkup though......Please? Maybe a trip to see your bro can tell us more." Instinctively, Vince turns to run to the doctors office but the thought of 'popping' while running down the street stops him in his tracks.

"Ummm, Thunder? Do you think someone could give me a ride?"

*Johan*
"I'm not going to tell anyone, sweetie," Sanchez says. "And it really doesn't matter since being your superior and all I can just _order_ you to tell me," she adds with a grin. "So spill it."

"I'm a mechanic, not a biologist," she says. "Maybe see what Vince or Sanjay can figure out about the claw."

*Vince*
"Sure, if you want to go there, Trailblazer can take you," Thunder says. "I'll get him to grab his car. Just call him when you're ready."

You click on the other message. The bat icon vanishes, replaced by an image of a familiar looking wing expanding on the screen, being shaken around like it's flapping. It lowers down and you see Split's smiling face mocking you.

"Hey punk, I seem to have something of yours," he says. No further message broadcasts. You are a bit confused, and check to see if there is another message, or this one is just broken.

"You have nothing to say to that, goat boy?" he adds, and you notice that he's watching you and waiting for you to say something. This isn't a message at all! It's a video call!

*Lancheng, China
X12*
"If I thought hitting him would help, I'd have done it before I left," Li says as you turn to leave.

*Raisa*
Master Wen clucks his tongue at you. "Further violence will not solve any problem, nor heal those who have been hurt. And while obviously he possesses neither self control nor the ability to consider consequences of his actions, he is not your enemy. Xi, pull her out," he says.

"None of you will assault Kevin," Master Wen says. "If either of you cannot control yourself in that regard," he says to you and Dara, "I will suggest to Thunder that like Kevin, you are not someone who should be serving in his organization." His speaks in a tone that brooks no argument. "Now, there is much clean-up yet to be done. Raisa, I need you to go to the docks and clean up the remnants of the dock fuel tank and any debris that resulted from it's destruction. Xi will accompany you. Dara, you come with me," he says, striding off at a pace that belies his age.


----------



## Mule (Jun 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> an illusionary image of Anithos appears.
> 
> "Sometimes, it is not what everyone else sees, but what _you_ see that is important," he says, his voice laden with innuendo.  "Sometimes, that which is not there for anyone else, can point you in the right direction."



"Cool, I wonder how he did that illusion." are the first thoughts that run through Randall's mind.  "And I wonder why he would leave this message for me?"  Randall decides that it might be a good idea to study ARIS' databases for a little more info on Anithos and his criminal cohorts.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> You have an e-mail message from Monica



A little worried, "access the incomming email please ARIS"


----------



## Deva (Jun 2, 2004)

Raisa accepts Xi's hand and with his help pulls herself out of the stockade. She nods reluctantly when he tells her to leave Kevin alone and frowns at the thought of the damage done at the docks.

She stands there for a moment as she watches Master Wen and Dara walk away before turning toward the docks. "Come on, Xi_(I am assuming you meant Xi, not Li)_, let's get the rest of this mess cleaned up."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 2, 2004)

_"Hitting him won't help, killing him won't help, but dammit, regardless of how bad a decision he made, he should still be down here helping us clean this up.  Maybe I wouldn't be so angry at him right now if he'd come back to help... I'd have been fine if he'd just stayed to help us immediately,"_ X12 thinks to himself as he starts towards the academy.  _"He doesn't think... and he needs to learn."_


----------



## Elementor (Jun 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Mega-City of New York
> EPIC Institute*
> *Vince*
> 
> "You have nothing to say to that, goat boy?" he adds, and you notice that he's watching you and waiting for you to say something. This isn't a message at all! It's a video call!




"Sorry about that, thought this was just an email message.  Guess I am just so used to you hiding behind your duplicate flunkies that I didnt expect you to try and talk to me directly.  How did you get this number?  Yeah that looks like my wing.  You trying to make a Frankenstein version of me or something?  Youve got my blood and a wing, I think I have some toenail clippings you can have.  Why not come over here and grab them."  Vince glares coldly at the screen.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 3, 2004)

Sanjay frowns as he enters the War Room.  _"She could maybe be a little less selfish,"_ he thinks.

"Uh, is Vince okay?" He asks Thunder.  "Uh, nevermind.  I just got a message from Sandstorm's dad.  Sandstorm's missing!  He said he was tracking him with some kind of tracking device to make sure he would be okay, but now he's lost him.  What are we going to do!?" he asks, trying his best to keep his panic to a minimum.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 3, 2004)

"I was wondering, did we ever find out what it was that caused ARIS's malfunctioning yesterday?"
Johan does his best to lead the conversation away from Lockheed, since he isn't really keen on breaking his promise.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 3, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute*
*Michelle*
"Well, he is a wizard, duh," Tara says.  "He can probably do all sorts of amazing things," she says with a sigh.  "I'm going to get something to eat for Hoppy before he eats all my other flowers," she says.

*Loki*
ARIS opens the email from Monica.
Jeeze, took me forever to get access to my internet email account.  Dad took away all my computers and won't let me even use the phone!  He really doesn't like mutants I guess.  Sucks to be him.  So when can we get together again?

Oh and hey, did you see if any of your schoolmates wanted any P12?  The girls and I are whipping up some batches this week if you need some.

Whatever you do, send your messages here, not my normal email address!

XO
Monica​*Vince*
"I'd love to come over," he says.  "But I wouldn't want any goat boy parts exploding all over me," he smirks knowingly.  "Now, before you do explode, listen up.  I want that girl back, and I have a some information to trade for her.  Something involving certain blood samples, and a man named Afifi," he adds, that same cocky smirk on his face.  "You get me my girl, I'll give you the information; simple as that," he says, setting your wing down in front of him.  "I'm keeping the wing, though," he adds tauntingly.

*Johan*
Sanchez rolls her eyes.  "I wonder if it just maybe could be the girl that we have locked up in HQ?" she says.  "Hey, Anna, does this look close?" she asks, handing Anna a pad with a plan that looks significantly like a targetting sensor you caught a glimpse of in Lockheed.

"Pretty much, but I think you have some of the wiring backwards on the fourth connector set," Anna says, looking it over quickly before working on her suit again.

*Sanjay*
"General Nomusu contacted _you_?" Thunder says.  "ARIS, bring up the message."  ARIS brings up the message that the general sent you and Thunder reads it over.  "I guess Sandstone was right; things are happening in Africa that are larger than we knew.  He said he might have to vanish for a while to investigate properly, and it looks like he's doing just that," he says with confidence.  "He'll contact HQ when he can, don't worry.  It's only been a few days.  So what you are going to do is get ready for your own mission tomorrow, and let Sandstone do his job.  The last thing he needs if he's sneaking about the ALF is us poking our heads around looking for him," he finishes, returning to a report he was reading when you came in.

*Lancheng, China*
*Raisa*
The mess isn't as bad as you thought it might have been.  One of the three long docks has collapsed into the shallow water of the bay.  The fuel tank fell away from the docks thankfully fell away from the docks, but collapsed onto a wharfside bar.  The damage is minimal; it appears to be one of the few stonework buildings, but the fuel tank is resting on top of the building precariously.  You can see the burn marks where the fire started, but was snuffed out by Nova.

"Well, do you want to climb up and get the tank?  Maybe it's salvageable.  If not, I can just disintegrate it," Xi says.

*X12*
You still feel weak and sick as you make your way up to the academy, but you do so without interruption.  Entering the courtyard, you hear a roar and shout from dojo with Jackal in it.  "What the hell is going on!?  Where is everyone?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 4, 2004)

"Yes, sir.  I understand that he needs time to do what needs to be done, whatever that is.  And I know he's going to do his best to get to the bottom of it, I just can't help but worry when he disappears like this.  If no one has any contact with him, how do we know everything is going okay?" Sanjay sighs, the question is rhetorical, he knows he needs to be patient.  "But I'll focus on my job, boss, count on me," he adds, his trademark smile flashing back on.

He leaves the War Room and heads back to his room.  "Um...hello?" he says tentatively, looking to see if Monica is in there.


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Well, do you want to climb up and get the tank?  Maybe it's salvageable.  If not, I can just disintegrate it," Xi says.




Raisa looks up at the tank, pondering momentarily, then shakes her head. "I think these poor people have lost enough." She'll climb up onto the building and lift the tank off the roof and into the air. She'll yell down at one of the villagers. "Where do you want it?"

_OOC: The image of the tank I'm getting is something similar to a fuel tank that you would find on a farm. If that's not right, let me know_


----------



## Mimic (Jun 4, 2004)

"Yea, I bet he could do anything he sets his mind to." She says letting out a small sigh as well. 

I was going to catch a nap but I am kind of hungry, do you want to meet at the cafeteria and grab a bite to eat?


----------



## buzzard (Jun 4, 2004)

After tending to his communications, John will use the shower after his father is done. A bit of scrubbing should take off some of the accumulated grime from fighting. 

"Dad, how about a bite to eat? All that fighting makes me kinda hungry." With that he'll start heading for the dining hall.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

Kevin is sitting in his chamber. His elbows on his knees, his head inhis hands, some tears still falling from his eyes.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 4, 2004)

_"If you can hear me, Dara,_ X12 thinks aloud, hoping the young telepath can still hear him, _"please tell Master Wen that Jackal is awake in his dojo and has discovered that no one is here.  He sounds quite angry.  If Master Wen would like, I can enter the dojo and speak to him, but otherwise I will leave him for Li, Xi, and Master Wen when they return."_

X12 then begins searching the academy for Kevin.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2004)

"A girl? What do we know about her?"

While one of Johan's duplicates is discussing with Sanchez, one hammering the finishing touches on his own armor, and a score finishing with the van-scanner, Johan himself goes over to Anna.
"How does it look?"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> [/indent]*Vince*
> "I'd love to come over," he says.  "But I wouldn't want any goat boy parts exploding all over me," he smirks knowingly.  "Now, before you do explode, listen up.  I want that girl back, and I have a some information to trade for her.  Something involving certain blood samples, and a man named Afifi," he adds, that same cocky smirk on his face.  "You get me my girl, I'll give you the information; simple as that," he says, setting your wing down in front of him.  "I'm keeping the wing, though," he adds tauntingly.




"Now Split, lets face facts.  If you are crawling back here to bargain for that girl she is obviously worth a lot to you.  Especially coming to me!  I don't even know what, if anything, is wrong with me yet.  You have no bargaining power and I have to go.  Later loser."

Turning away from the screen, Vince grabs a couple things and gets ready to head to the hospital.  If Split says nothing else, Vince shuts down the screen.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 5, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute*
*Sanjay*
As you leave the war room, you just round the corner when you hear Thunder speak and you pause to overhear.

"Merlin, I need you to drop what you're doing and find Sandstone in Africa.  I'm forwarding you an e-mail Sanjay got from Zobari's father.  Get a hold of him and do what you can.  I'll send Trailblazer to replace you on your mission."

Getting back to your room, Monica isn't there, though her uniform is.

*Michelle*
"Sure, that's where I'm going now anyway, before _someone_ eats anything else!" she shouts to her right.  "See you there," she adds flicking off ARIS.

*Straightjacket*
"Sounds like a plan, boy," he says.

As you head down the hall, you hear a rather loud argument coming from the hall heading to the pool.  You see Cosmo standing there in swim gear with a smirk on his face.  With her back to you is Monica.  They're loud, but the echo in the hall makes what they are saying uncomprehendable from where you are.

*Johan*
"Nothing.  Thunder's handling it, probably has her half scared to death.  He and I do _not_ agree with locking her up, so he told me to stay away from her.  Why don't you go ask _him_," she says, with some disgust, though it's apparent it's not directed at you.

Anna looks up at you.  "You ... it looks good," she says with a smile before quickly returning to her work with some overblown interest.

You figure it'll take another hour to get the van mounted unit ready.

*Vince*
"It's a one time offer, punk.  If you don't want to know anything about the Anarchy plot to kill billions, hey, your loss.  Might want to write up an obituary for that family of yours," he says coldly, his smirk gone and you get the distinct impression he's actually speaking truthfully.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
You hoist yourself up onto the roof and take a look at the precariously balanced tank.  It's still filled with fuel and intact, leading you to wonder what caused the explosion until you see, from your perch, a second tank, or rather the remnants of it, on the rocks of the beach.  The support beams of the tank are splintered on one side, meaning you can't just stand the whole structure up.  You break off the rest of the supports and, with a huge crowd now standing with mouths agape, manage to lift the entire tank above your head.  You leap down to the ground, sinking nearly five inches into the cobbled street with a grunt, before carrying the tank overhead where Xi directs you to put it down.

"Ok, that's pretty impressive," he says.

Just then you hear through your mental link...

_If you can hear me, Dara,_ _please tell Master Wen that Jackal is awake in his dojo and has discovered that no one is here. He sounds quite angry. If Master Wen would like, I can enter the dojo and speak to him, but otherwise I will leave him for Li, Xi, and Master Wen when they return._

You hear Li reply, _Do not enter the dojo, under any circumstance._

Dara says, _Master Wen says to send Raisa there.  Get going swamp girl,_ she giggles before adding seriously, _He also wants to know what you are doing there when he told you to help at the hospital, X._

Xi smirks at the swamp comment but says nothing.

*X12*
You get a reply quickly enough, but not from Dara.  You hear Li reply, _Do not enter the dojo, under any circumstance._

Dara says, _Master Wen says to send Raisa there.  Get going swamp girl,_ she giggles before adding seriously, _He also wants to know what you are doing there when he told you to help at the hospital, X._

_OOC:  You can find Kevin, it's not like the first place you look won't be his room._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 5, 2004)

Sanjay looks down at the uniform.  "ARIS, where is Monica?"  Assuming he's told she's at the pool, he'll sigh and change into some trunks.  _"Man, I'm hungry.  But if I don't go talk to her, she'll probably tear my throat out..."_ he thinks, leaving his room.


----------



## Mule (Jun 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dad took away all my computers and won't let me even use the phone!  He really doesn't like mutants I guess.



Reply:

Heya Monica, I'm so glad you found a way for us to still communicate.  I hope I haven't caused too much trouble for you, it sounds like your dad is pretty tough on you.  What's his probelm with mutants anyways?  If there's anything I can do to help you let me know.

I don't know when my next day off will be, it could be a while.  I can't wait to see you again.  Maybe someplace a little more discreet would be better next time, the water park got a little scary.

I could use some more P12 chips yeah.  The classes here are rough.

Sincerely, Loki

After Randall sends the email, he is in such a good mood after hearing from Monica that he'll go find Vince for a good prank.  A walking talking image of Split should get a rise out of goat boy, Randall chuckles to himself.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 5, 2004)

_"Please tell Master Wen we need more help, and there's somebody here who needs to pay off some debts to society that could be put to better use than whatever he's doing at the academy,"_ X12 replies through the link.

Heading off to the boys area, X12 enters Kevin's room.

"Get up, Kevin - you're coming with me," he says with a directive tone.  "There's a mess in town and you're gonna help clean it up, just like the rest of us."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2004)

"I think I'll do just that," Johan's duplicate says to Sanchez and heads to see Thunder, asking ARIS for directions on his way.

"Would you like for me to help you with the repairs?" Johan asks from Anna.

The rest of the dups will keep working on the scanner untill further notice.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 5, 2004)

Once Aris is turned off, Michelle takes another sniff of the rose and proceeds to take a quick shower once done she will head to the cafeteria to meet Tara.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> "I'd love to come over," he says.  "But I wouldn't want any goat boy parts exploding all over me," he smirks knowingly.  "Now, before you do explode, listen up.  I want that girl back, and I have a some information to trade for her.  Something involving certain blood samples, and a man named Afifi," he adds, that same cocky smirk on his face.  "You get me my girl, I'll give you the information; simple as that," he says, setting your wing down in front of him.  "I'm keeping the wing, though," he adds tauntingly.




"I dont know what would make you think I would even want your help much less need it.  As far as I'm concerned, we'll be keeping the girl.  If you want to make a deal concerning this guy with a poodle name or the blood samples, talk to Thunder.  Want me to patch you through?  Oh, and dont enjoy my wing too much.  You wont have it for long."

Vince opens a line to Trailblazer.  "I am ready to go whenever you are."


----------



## Deva (Jun 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Dara says, _Master Wen says to send Raisa there.  Get going swamp girl,_ she giggles before adding seriously, _He also wants to know what you are doing there when he told you to help at the hospital, X._
> 
> Xi smirks at the swamp comment but says nothing.




"Raisa do this, Raisa do that...." She mutters to herself and sets the tank down where Xi directed. She stretches out, the first real test of her strength in months, brushes off some of the now drying gunk off her and turns to Xi. She scowls at his smirk. "I'm heading back up to the Academy. If you need anything else moved, get a crane."

She'll jog back to the academy, ignoring anyone else on the way unless they're in serious trouble, and enter Jackal's dojo.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 6, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
"Monica is not currently located in an area with one of my terminals, Sanjay," ARIS responds.

Luckily for you, it's not all that hard to find her. You head along the hall and see Straightjacket standing at a junction looking towards the pool. As you approach, you can hear Monica shouting at someone, and quickening your pace, look down the hall to where she and Cosmo are having a loud argument, at least on Monica's end.

You see her lunge at Cosmo, and he twists aside, holding a food laden tray dextrously in one hand, keeping it out of her reach, that ever present smirk on his face.

*Randall*
You make your way to Vince's room and can hear him talking to someone, probably ARIS, within. You set up your illusionary Split. He's perfect, right down to the cocky smirk. You start, hiding against the wall, blending perfectly into it, and knock on the door.

*Vince*
"Suit yourself, punk. Was nice knowing you. Say goodbye to your friends for me, and when they're all dying around you, you just remember you could have prevented it, but chose to be stupid. And I'll get my girl back soon, anyway," Split says calmly, and the screen goes blank.

Trailblazer responds once you call. "Sorry, no can do, partner. I'm headed to Russia on the double. You'll have to get yourself there, or check with Mendez or Rebound maybe."

Then, there's a knock at the door.

*Johan*
"Um..." Anna says, quickly trying to hide a pad in her lap. You glance down and get a glimpse of a recognizeable design you saw briefly at Lockheed. If memory serves you, and you know it likely does, that's a Lockheed developmental targetting scanner. Looking at her fully repaired armor, you see that the targetting system has a new scanner...

*Michelle*
You make it to the cafeteria and find it pretty much empty, other than Mendez, Tara, Titan and Hoppy. The three mutants and the huge bug are sitting chatting. There's a large buffet just being put out.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
"Once you finish calming Jackal down, hurry back. Cleaning up will have to wait until later," Xi says. "There's a lot of work left to do in town, and it's going to take more than today to finish it." Looking around, you realize he's right, and his tone didn't make it a request.

You manage to reach the academy and hear Jackal in the dojo, shouting "Is anyone here!?" Pulling the door open and walking in, he squints at you, and sniffs the air, wrinkling his nose up momentarily. "What is going on?" he finally asks. You note that his wrists are bloodied from pulling at his chains.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 6, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> _Heading off to the boys area, X12 enters Kevin's room.
> 
> "Get up, Kevin - you're coming with me," he says with a directive tone.  "There's a mess in town and you're gonna help clean it up, just like the rest of us."_



_

At first, Kevin doesn't react to X12"s voice.

You are a monster, Kevin... tell it X. You want to say it. Maybe not. Maybe you don't want to waste your effort on hitting me. Maybe you worth more than me... No, not maybe, you worth more than me.

"Yes" and he stands up. His voice, like his body, seems to lack the energy he always has shown. This energy that was telling how proud of himself he was, or as he would have said, the energy that said he is a York. Now, he seems like a boy without muscle to support the full weight of his body. He doesn't look at X eyes, as his head is still low.

Just do what they ask. Stop thinking, it is when you think you are a monster._


----------



## Elementor (Jun 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Vince
> Straightjacket responds once you call.  "Sorry, no can do, partner.  I'm headed to Russia on the double.  You'll have to get yourself there, or check with Mendez or Rebound maybe."




OOC:I take it you meant Trailblazer since that is who I called
"What the??  Thunder said you were available to get me to the hospital ASAP!!  Bloody hell.  Nevermind.  I'll find another ride.  Thanks anyways.  Sorry to bug you."  Vince shuts down the connection and heads to the door with his bag for the hospital.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Then, there's a knock at the door.




"Oh good maybe Thunder sent someone else." and opens the door.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2004)

Johan frowns at Anna. "You went and put it there without permission, didn't you?"

His duplicate keeps going to see Thunder.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 6, 2004)

"The people in town need as much assistance as they can get, preferably basic medicial attention," X12 says.  "Li is down there, and they only have one nurse, and then they have myself, but I'm very weak from helping Nova.  How much first aid do you know, Kevin, or can you learn things like that from other people?"


----------



## Deva (Jun 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You manage to reach the academy and hear Jackal in the dojo, shouting "Is anyone here!?" Pulling the door open and walking in, he squints at you, and sniffs the air, wrinkling his nose up momentarily. "What is going on?" he finally asks. You note that his wrists are bloodied from pulling at his chains.




"Calm down, Michael, you are hurting yourself." Raisa will cautiously approach him, and if he lets her near enough she'll take a look at his wrists.(medicine 6) If they need it she'll run to the main house and get some bandages and aneseptic to clean and dress them as much as she can through the shackles.

"Sorry no one has been around the academy, we have all been a little pre-occupied in the village down the hill. Apparently, this is Red Rose turf and they did not like Master Wen telling people not to pay tribute or protection or whatever it was. We have been a little distracted cleaning up after them." She looks down at her filthy self. "Trust me, you are not missing anything."


----------



## Mule (Jun 6, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Oh good maybe Thunder sent someone else." and opens the door.



Split smiles and waves as the door opens.  "Heya big red, I thought maybe you could use a donut," he says, offering Vince a jelly.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 6, 2004)

Michelle we go get some food and go join the trio and the bug (she will ask before seating down if its ok she joins them)


----------



## buzzard (Jun 6, 2004)

John will ignore the spat and continue on his mission to get food. 

buzzard


----------



## Elementor (Jun 6, 2004)

Mule said:
			
		

> Split smiles and waves as the door opens.  "Heya big red, I thought maybe you could use a donut," he says, offering Vince a jelly.




Seeing that smirking face Vince is about to burst into a Mach One Punch when, "Big Red?  Loki?  LOKI!!!!!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2004)

_"What a freakin' jerk,"_ Sanjay thinks, rolling his eyes as he walks towards the two.

"So, Coz," he says, walking up behind him, frown on his face, "is being an a-hole the result of a lot of hard work, or does it come to you naturally?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 6, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
You come up behind Cosmo after he's spun away from Monica.  "Oh, hey, the gang's all here," he laughs.  His momentary distraction lets Monica grab hold of the tray of food.  "So this is who you were bringing this to?  And here I thought it was for one of your other projects; Jackson maybe?" he smirks.

"Keep your mouth shut or I'll shut it for you!" Monica growls at him, giving a tug on the tray.  "And give me my foo..." she says, but Cosmo lets go on a tug and she and the food go falling backwards.  The food, muffins, pancakes, toast, eggs, fruit, you name it, ends up all over Monica.  The momentary stunned look on her face is quickly replaced by a murderous one.

"You caught her with anyone else yet, sport?  It is sport, right?" Cosmo says, turning to Sanjay and pretty much ignoring Monica.

*Michelle*
"Sure," Titan says, smiling.  "We were just talking about football.  Real football, not that tackling garbage."

"And being freaked out by giant grasshoppers," Mendez adds.  "Let's not forget that part."

*Straightjacket*
You get into the mess hall to find Michelle, Tara, Hoppy, Mendez and Titan all seated around a table eating and chatting.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
"This?" he says, rattling his chains.  "I heal nearly as fast as X12, though I would like a bath," he adds.  You can tell his wounds are already closed, though the blood is still on his fur.  "Maybe not quite as badly as you though.  How did you get so muddy?"


----------



## Deva (Jun 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "This?" he says, rattling his chains.  "I heal nearly as fast as X12, though I would like a bath," he adds.  You can tell his wounds are already closed, though the blood is still on his fur.  "Maybe not quite as badly as you though.  How did you get so muddy?"




"Mud is the least of it," Raisa says with a grim chuckle. "A stockade collapsed during the fiasco and a village was trapped inside with the pigs. Lucky me, I was volunteered to go in a get them out. Downfall of super strength? I get treated no better than heavy machinery. I'm just glad they had me come up here to make sure you were okay."

"I will be right back. I am going to get you a water basin and some clothes to clean up that blood." She gives him a wink as she heads out of the dojo.

She'll go to the bath house and fill a bucket or something with hot water, grab a towel and a few wash clothes, then head back to the dojo where she'll help Michael clean up his wrists.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 6, 2004)

"Mmmm, no, but I think I'm about to..." Sanjay responds, half-glaring at what just happened, half-grinning at what's to come.  "Just remember, she likes to be on top," he adds, taking a step back.  "He's all yours, kitten.  Just make sure you leave him conscious enough to regret it."

As he steps back, Sanjay will turn the floor around Cosmo's feet to the consistancy of mud to try and keep him from going anywhere very fast. (Snare +7).


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2004)

"I don't know First aid, but I can learn fast, but there is always a risk of overload if the person know too much." answers Kevin, but after hesitating, he adds "But I'm not sure I want to use it. It never bring good to use it..."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 7, 2004)

X12 face darkens... 

"Nova died, Kevin -- you screwed up big time on this one.  I don't know how long she was dead, but it took everything, and I mean everything, that I had to bring her back.  I'm disappointed in you... very disappointed, but not because you took on more than you could chew.  I'm disappointed that you chased after the Syndicate all by yourself, when three of us were down and the village needed help.  You made a mistake... but I'm not your judge, I'm not your jury, and I'm definitely not the executioner.  Everyone makes mistakes," X12 says, holding out a hand, his expression softening.  "Now please, try and see if you can pick up some first aid from me, so we can go down there and help these people... together.  This is a chance to start making amends for what happened -- you're gonna have to face the music on this one, though, and it's not going to be pretty, Kevin.  But like I said back in the hospital at home -- I'm your friend, and I'll be there to help you as much as I can, Kevin."


----------



## Mule (Jun 7, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Big Red?  Loki?  LOKI!!!!!"



"Haha!" laughs Randall, un-blending himself from the surroundings.  "What say we get some real food," as his illusion dissapears.

_OOC:  Whoa! Alvin and the chipmunk flashbacks... "Aaaaaalviiiiiiiiin!!!!"_


----------



## Velmont (Jun 7, 2004)

X12 said:
			
		

> "Nova died, Kevin -- you screwed up big time on this one. I don't know how long she was dead, but it took everything, and I mean everything, that I had to bring her back. I'm disappointed in you... very disappointed, but not because you took on more than you could chew. I'm disappointed that you chased after the Syndicate all by yourself, when three of us were down and the village needed help. You made a mistake... but I'm not your judge, I'm not your jury, and I'm definitely not the executioner. Everyone makes mistakes,"




"Everyone makes mistakes..." repeats Kevin, 

_Everyone makes mistakes, but mines are worst... And after what I have made to their village, will they want me to help them._



			
				X12 said:
			
		

> "Now please, try and see if you can pick up some first aid from me, so we can go down there and help these people... together. This is a chance to start making amends for what happened -- you're gonna have to face the music on this one, though, and it's not going to be pretty, Kevin."




_I'll have to face the music. I hear it from here. It's my end in EPIC. Maybe worst..._



			
				X12 said:
			
		

> "But like I said back in the hospital at home -- I'm your friend, and I'll be there to help you as much as I can, Kevin."




_Friend? After what I've just done?_

"Thanks."

With some hesitation, Kevin touch X12 and try to mimic his medecine skill.

"Go, don't wait after me. I need to put some clothes."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 7, 2004)

X12 smiles a little.  "Okay, but don't take long.  There's a lot of people down there that need help - the Syndicate really hit the village hard.  When you get down there, find me first -- I'll be at the hospital.  We can help each other manage the wounded, especially the more seriously wounded; two pairs of eyes are always better than one."

He turns, and starts to make his way back to the village as quickly as he can.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 7, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
You cast out a beam from your hand to the floor, but before it hits the floor it fizzles out with an audible hiss.  "Oh, come on, _sport_," Cosmo smirks.  "You actually thought that was going to work?  I've been training," he adds cockily.

_No hit roll needed; he wasn't trying to avoid it, he's trying to neutralize it._

_Power check vs Will save (modified by transmutation rank):  Sanjay 12 (19) vs Cosmo 17 (27)._

"Besides, I'm just trying to help you.  I mean, have you even considered what's going to happen when X12 gets back?"

"Shut up!" Monica yells at him, and springs up, shifting fully into tiger form, slamming into him with her likely 400 plus pound weight.  He shifts very slightly, and doesn't get pushed back or down, instead ending up holding her aloft by her neck in one hand, fending off swiping claws with the other.  He grins and she glows black, then shifts instantly, and obviously painfully from her cry, back to her hybrid form.

"Jeeze, attacking me in the school?  That's a pretty big no-no by the rules," he smirks, tossing her to the ground.  "Whatcha think, sport?  Should I tattle on your girlfriend?"  He shakes his hand then sticks a finger in his mouth.  "Heh, maple syrup," he laughs.  "That's going to have to get cut out of her fur."

*Loki, Vince*
_Assuming Vince doesn't kill Loki..._

You both make it to the mess hall to find SJ, Michelle, Tara, Titan, Mendez and Hoppy sitting there, talking and eating.

*Johan*
"Umm.... no..." Anna says.  "Sanchez put it in the jet already, and is going to put it on the scanner, so it's not really without permission since it's going to help us track the nanobots and catch the bad guys," she explains rapidly.

Your other self is strolling through HQ towards the War Room.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
On your way to the bathhouse, you see X12 entering the bunkhouse.

You retrieve your washcloth and water and head back to the dojo where Michael is waiting, crouched on the floor, claws tapping on the floor.  As you get close, you see he has no wounds at all anymore, and start wiping the fur off.

"So," he says.  "Maybe I can help in the town?" he asks hopefully.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 7, 2004)

"And Sanchez has already given you permission to alter your armor, hasn't she," Johan says with an amused smile. "Luckily for you, though, I didn't notice you doing anything like that, did I," he adds with a wink.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Loki, Vince*
> _Assuming Vince doesn't kill Loki..._
> 
> You both make it to the mess hall to find SJ, Michelle, Tara, Titan, Mendez and Hoppy sitting there, talking and eating.




Glaring coldly at Loki, Vince does not give the least impression of a smile or ammusement.  "You moron!  I could have killed you!!  I have to get to the hospital fast and I don't have time for this idiocy."

Storming off ahead of Loki, Vince sees the gathering in the mess hall.  "Umm, hey guys.  Thunder says I could die at any minute.  Could I please get a ride to the doctor.  I'd run but everytime I step outside I tend to get shot at."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 8, 2004)

Kevins put some clothes and follow X12. When the village come in sight, he stop to run, and tare for a moment.

_I can't do that... I... must do it. Must pay the price, whatever it will be._

And Kevin continue to follow X12.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 8, 2004)

Sanjay's rage is barely contained, but Cosmo's display of power, coupled with his implied threat, makes him back down.  He moves over to Monica and helps her to her feet, whispering to her, "Forget him, he's not worth it," as he does.

Looking back at Cosmo he says, "Hey, you do whatever makes you feel like a man, Coz.  You know, like harrassing women for kicks?"  Assuming Monica listens to him and lets Cosmo be, he'll turn to leave with her, adding, "Do yourself a favor and leave her alone, got it?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 8, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Umm, hey guys.  Thunder says I could die at any minute.  Could I please get a ride to the doctor.  I'd run but everytime I step outside I tend to get shot at."




"Bad joke Vince," she tells the speedster, she pauses as she looks at the expression on his face. "It is a joke right?"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 8, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> "Bad joke Vince," she tells the speedster, she pauses as she looks at the expression on his face. "It is a joke right?"




"No joke," he says glumly, "that doctor back in Arizona analyzed some of my blood and my cells are growing super fast.  Either I am going to be bigger that Raisa and Carl combined soon or I might explode at any minute.  I just want to go see Thunder's brother and get his opinion.  I don't want to run there though in case I 'POP' on the way."

Almost as an after thought Vince adds, "And Split is sending me messages in my room now.  How did he get access to calling and trying to blackmail me in my room here!  He apparently knows more about this problem of mine than any of us do and he offered me help along with some info on that Afifi guy in exchange for that girl I captured.  I shot him down cold though since I don't really know how bad a shape I am in or for that matter what we know about Afifi already.  I told him to take his deals to Thunder and leave me out of it."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 9, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
Cosmo laughs.  "Hey whatever, _sport_.  I'd say she's all yours, but hey," he adds with a smirk, laughing as he walks away towards the mess hall.  You see couple of female students run up to catch up to him as he walks, latching onto his arms.

Monica is eerily silent as you walk back towards your room.  Both her and your... aw crap, your favorite soccer jersey... are covered in the food she had been carrying.  Once you do get inside she just stands by the door, arms crossed, looking pretty uncomfortable.

*Johan*
Anna just grins and finishes what she's doing until Sanchez's communicator beeps and Thunder speaks. (See what he says a bit down, since you are also with him now).

Meanwhile, your other self reaches the War Room as Thunder is staring with a look of disbelief at the blank monitor screen.  He doesn't even notice you come in.  You are just about to speak when the monitor activates again.

"Thunder?  General Hammond here," an army general says curtly.  "Without warning today, the seismic indicators on Hawaii went haywire an hour ago.  We sent a remote surveilance flyer to main volcano and found _this_."  The screen splits to show three men floating above a large volcanic crater shooting some sort of energy waves into the crater.  One is in a battlesuit, the others are in leather outfits.  One spots the flyer and shoots at it, the camera going to static.

"You recognize the mutants?" the general asks.

"Isotope, Neutron and Tank," Thunder says.  "Sanchez, Titan and I will be there within two hours."

"We'll have to move before that but I don't need to remind you that our forces in this area are not significant right now.  The best we can do is hope to delay them long enough for your arrival.  Hammond out."

Thunder curses.  "Kevin cripples Nova and now this," he mutters.  Clicking on his communicator, he says, "Sanchez, ready the jet.  Titan, Metal Mistress, meet me on the tarmac in five minutes.  Anarchy is trying to trigger a volcanic eruption in Hawaii.  Mendez, I need you on the first plane to Shanghai; Nova and Carl have been severely injured by Kevin and I need you to be our presence there.  Move quickly, people."

He spins to leave and sees you standing there finally.  "What is it , Johan.  I don't have much time."

*In the Mess Hall*
As you're talking, eating, getting food and relaxing, Titan and Mendez's communicator beeps and you hear Thunder say, "Sanchez, ready the jet.  Titan, meet me on the tarmac.  Anarchy is trying to trigger a volcanic eruption in Hawaii.  Mendez, I need you on the first plane to Shanghai; Nova and Carl have been severely injured by Kevin and I need you to be our presence there.  Move quickly, people."

"Well, Thunder dealing with it isn't an option now," Titan says to Vince, getting up to leave.  "Hopefully the information isn't important, though if it's about Afifi, it just may have been vital, especially since Sandstone is investigating him in Africa secretly and has vanished.  Maybe one of you can try to trace the call's computer route and get back in contact with Split, but I have more immediate concerns right now," he says, heading for the exit.  "And you aren't going to pop, I don't care what anyone has told you.  Come on, Michelle," he says curtly.

Cosmo comes in just then, a pair of female students with him.  "Here I am.  Let the party begin," he says with a smirk.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 9, 2004)

John is sitting at a table with his dad eating quietly. He's not overly in the mood for company after the debacle at Methesda. Overhearing about Kevin he mutters "Jeez, where did they get some of these people? A bunch of these people don't need a school they need reform school. Dad, remind me why I chose Epic and not the federal bunch."

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Jun 9, 2004)

Sanjay frowns as he stalks into the room.  "What an ass.  He is so going to get that piehole of his shut for good one of..."  He stops, noticing Monica's discomfort.  "Hey, are you okay?  Did that bastard hurt you?  Geez, what a mess, if you're okay, we should get you cleaned up..."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 9, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "No joke," he says glumly, "that doctor back in Arizona analyzed some of my blood and my cells are growing super fast.  Either I am going to be bigger that Raisa and Carl combined soon or I might explode at any minute.  I just want to go see Thunder's brother and get his opinion.  I don't want to run there though in case I 'POP' on the way."




Yikes, I'm sure that one of us can drive you to the hospital, although your cellular reproduction might be a side effect of your superspeed, I would figure that you burn a huge amount of energy, which in turn could burn out your cells quickly and they would have to be replaced quickly...



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Sanchez, ready the jet. Titan, Metal Mistress, meet me on the tarmac in five minutes. Anarchy is trying to trigger a volcanic eruption in Hawaii. Mendez, I need you on the first plane to Shanghai; Nova and Carl have been severely injured by Kevin and I need you to be our presence there. Move quickly, people."




Me? Why would Thunder want to meet me on the tarmac? Michelle mutters to herself as she stands and starts to follow Titan. She pauses and turns addressing Vincent. "Find Rebound he can drive you to the hospital, he is probably with Mrs. Sanchez." Before she turns back and catches up to Titain she will mouth "I'll call you" to Tara


----------



## Elementor (Jun 9, 2004)

"Forget it.  I'll just run.  I could have been there and back a dozen times already by now.  Good to see where I rate with this lot, thanks for the help." he says sarcastically and heads for the door to run superspeed to the doctor.


----------



## Deva (Jun 9, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You retrieve your washcloth and water and head back to the dojo where Michael is waiting, crouched on the floor, claws tapping on the floor.  As you get close, you see he has no wounds at all anymore, and start wiping the fur off.
> 
> "So," he says.  "Maybe I can help in the town?" he asks hopefully.




Raisa smiles, impressed. The person she had met back in New York hadn't seemed all that interested in helping anyone other than himself - or his brother. "That would be wonderful! With both Carl and Nova out of commission and Kevin running off like he did, it would be nice to have an extra pair of hands with the clean up efforts. But I do not have a key for you chains. I would have to find where they are from Master Wen. I'll have Dara ask him."

She will contact Dara through the link. _Dara, tell Master Wen that Michael knows what has happened and he wants to help. I think we could really use him, and I will keep him with me. Of anyone I should be able to put him down if Jackal gets a little rowdy, though I highly doubt that will happen, so I just need to know where the keys are._


----------



## Mule (Jun 9, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "You moron!  I could have killed you!!  I have to get to the hospital fast and I don't have time for this idiocy."



"Sorry man, just having some fun," replies Loki, stunned, as Vince storms off to the caffeteria.  Loki turns to follow, a little hurt, not understanding why Vince snapped at him.  He enters the mess hall just as...


			
				Elementor said:
			
		

> "Forget it. I'll just run. I could have been there and back a dozen times already by now. Good to see where I rate with this lot, thanks for the help."



After Vince runs off, "What's with him?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2004)

*War room*
"I was wondering if I was permitted to talk to the girl that Vincent found yesterday?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 10, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
"You don't want me to leave after what Cosmo said?" she asks with slumped shoulders.

*Johan*
"No.  We have her in a stasis field to prevent her from escaping using her powers and until Empath gets back and can calm her down, she's off limits.  Anything else?" he says, already heading out of the room, leaving you to either follow or stay.

*In the Mess Hall*
*Straightjacket*
"The national team is crap, boy," Straightjacket's dad says to him.  "Nothin' more than glorified marines that Mutant Armed Forces unit.  This group'll get better as they go.  No experience.  Dunno why they don't just kick that Kevin kid out on the curb though.  His powers may be useful, but he's about as bright as a sack of bricks."

*Michelle*
"Because he does," Titan says, hurrying along the halls.  "Maybe you're coming with us," he adds.  As soon as you step outside, he launches into the air and zips towards the tarmac.

*Loki*
"Maybe he got a look in the mirror?" Cosmo says with a smirk.

"Son, you should learn to shut the hell up," Mendez says without humor.  "See if you four can find out what Vince was going on about Split for.  ARIS should have record of any messages he's received.  I better grab a bag and get to the airport, pronto," he says to Loki, Straightjacket, Cosmo and Tara.

*Heading to the Hospital*
*Vince*
You zip out of the institute and down the road towards the interstate and the hospital.  You're just taking a shortcut through a park when your leg spasms, sending you crashing to the ground and sliding across the grass to a halt beneath some bushes.  Your vision starts blurring, then you feel very light headed.  You think you might be standing, but you aren't sure.  You lose consciousness.

You come to some time later.  The first thing you notice idly is that it doesn't feel like you've exploded.  The sun is still shining, but is very low on the horizon.  You are extremely sore, not in severe pain persay, just like all your muscles are extremely tired.  Your eyes are sore, the bridge of your nose aches, your forearms are really tender and you feel small lancelets of dull pain along your spine, shoulders, neck and forehead.

You hear people in the park, some dogs barking, probably playing with their owners.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
Li immediately pipes up.  _Under no circumstances let him go!  It was just yesterday he lost control of himself again.  Imagine what would happen if he was let loose in a town full of people and that happened._

Xi adds in, _She's right.  Besides, there is no key.  The chains are infused with magical energy.  They'll have to either be broken or Marjan the Mystic will have to return to dispel them.  And that will only happen when Master Wen decides Jackal is ready._

Dara speaks mentally as well.  _Um... do I still ask Master Wen?_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 10, 2004)

_"Please tell Master Wen that I have Kevin with me,"_ X12 broadcasts.  _"I allowed him to access my medical skills, so that he can help me, Li, and the nurse with the wounded."_


----------



## Deva (Jun 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Li immediately pipes up.  _Under no circumstances let him go!  It was just yesterday he lost control of himself again.  Imagine what would happen if he was let loose in a town full of people and that happened._
> 
> Xi adds in, _She's right.  Besides, there is no key.  The chains are infused with magical energy.  They'll have to either be broken or Marjan the Mystic will have to return to dispel them.  And that will only happen when Master Wen decides Jackal is ready._
> 
> Dara speaks mentally as well.  _Um... do I still ask Master Wen?_




"Para causa do deus!(translations:for god's sake!)" Raisa growls, both vocally and mentally. She scowls._I cannot believe you people are being so narrow minded and hypocritical! Kevin has done more damage than Michael and yet I do not see his ass chained in here where he belongs! For the love of god, have a little faith in someone! If you're never going to trust him, then what the hell are we doing all this for?! I will tell him that he has to stay inside here like some degenerate when all he wants to do is help, but you get to explain to him why!_

She sighs, and being a typical teenage who didn't get her way, will give the others the silent treatment. She will attempt to keep their thoughts out of her head, but we all know how good she is at that, so she'll just ignore them.

"O que um punhado de si-justo-(translation:what a bunch of self-righteous)" She stops her rant before she gets started and shakes her head regretfully at Michael.  "Sorry, mèl, they will not take the sticks from up their butts to give you a chance. I'd offer to break the chains for you, but I have a feeling that if you cannot break them then neither can I." 

She gives him a reassuring smile and pats his arm. "I will come back in an hour or two to check on you. It will also get me away from the others. If they are worried about you loosing control, I dare them to see what happens if they piss me off again today."

She'll take the water and cloths back to the bath house, then head back to the village, not speaking to anyone but helping where she's needed.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 10, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
"I heard Wen say the chains were enchanted to reflect _my_ strength back into them, but if needed they could simply use bolt cutters to get them off," Michael says, sitting up.  "I bet you could break them," he says.  "I just want to help," he sighs.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> "Maybe you're coming with us," he adds.  As soon as you step outside, he launches into the air and zips towards the tarmac.




You think so? She asks him as she lifts off the ground and follows as quickly as she can


----------



## Elementor (Jun 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Heading to the Hospital*
> *Vince*
> You zip out of the institute and down the road towards the interstate and the hospital.  You're just taking a shortcut through a park when your leg spasms, sending you crashing to the ground and sliding across the grass to a halt beneath some bushes.  Your vision starts blurring, then you feel very light headed.  You think you might be standing, but you aren't sure.  You lose consciousness.
> 
> ...




"What the...Did I trip on something?  I havernt done that in ages.  Must have been quite the spill, how long have I been out for?  At least I havent exploded." he wonders out loud as he looks down at his hands and then starts to take in the surroundings.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 10, 2004)

"Um, what did Cosmo say that wasn't so full of crap it was turning brown?" Sanjay says, a bit confused.  "This about your regular visits to see Jackson?  I know you're just being friendly, helping him out and stuff, and I'm sure he enjoys the attention, but he's a big boy, not part of your litter, he can take care of himself, don't you think?"

He thinks a moment more.  "Or is it about X?  If that's the case," he says, looking a bit uncomfortable, "well, that would be more up to you than me."

He shrugs, "Or maybe I'm just clueless.  In any case, no, I don't want you to leave.  Especially right now; you look good enough to eat," he jokes with a grin.


----------



## Mule (Jun 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> See if you four can find out what Vince was going on about Split for.



"Well...  I um kinda pranked Vince with an illusion of Split just a little while ago.."

_OOC:  I'm going to assume that at this point someone will fill Loki in on what Vince told everyone about his medical condition and Split's message._

"Oh... well then I'm going to go and call the hospital to see how Vince is doing, and to ask him about Split.  Vince should already be there by now."  Randall leaves to get in contact with the hospital.

_OOC:  Not really working as a team, but Loki feels really badly about his prank and wants to appologize as soon as he can._


----------



## Calinon (Jun 10, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
She brightens up immediately, quite literally tackling you to the ground.  "I knew I picked you for a reason," she purrs, nuzzling your neck.  Perched on your stomach, she puts both hands on your chest and sits up, pinning you down, looking at you somewhat seriously.  "He can't, you know.  Jackson.  He has practically no common sense.  He's never been away from home or been responsible for himself.  He needs someone to take care of him.  But you're right; that's _all_ it is."

She gets a quirky look in her eyes, and twitches her whiskers.  "And I'm glad you're interested in the right appetite for the moment," she says, pulling her shirt off.  "Now lets help me get rid of this pent up energy so I can shed my fur before I go mad," she growls.

_And you can pick up the conversation after..._

*Michelle*
You quickly reach the tarmac to find the EPIC Jet already taxiing into position.  The possibility of you joining them on the mission are quickly dashed by Thunder, as he gives you instructions.

"With everyone gone again, you'll have to handle all the preparation for tomorrow.  Get Cosmo and prep the jet still in the hanger.  Get in touch with the SAP in the morning and confirm your appointment and don't be late.  And," he says, noting the rose you still are holding.  "He's not your friend.  If you can't get that into your head, hand over the lead to Johan or Straightjacket.  And remember," he says in a somewhat softer tone.  "Your mission could take you a few days, so pack accordingly.  This is the address to Sanchez' home in Brazilia if you need to use it.  Just call ahead to Romario.  And Be careful."  He hands you a small plastic card.  "If you get in over your heads and need back-up, use this to contact Loco.  He leads SAP's Elite Mutant Forces and he owes me.  Good luck," he says.

*In a Park Somewhere*
*Vince*
You look at your hands and everything looks alright, until you note the coloration.  At first you think your skin has deepened in color, until you notice it's more mottled with black.  Your nails seem thicker as well.  Turning your hands over, you are horrified to see skin ridges on either forearm, like fins.  There are five distinct bones in each, and those bones are tipped in small bone spikes protruding from the skin.

Your eyes are blurry again, and you press your palms gingerly to them, only to discover your eyes aren't where they should be.  They are closer together, and you feel sharp bumps above your eyebrows.   Thankfully, you still have your full vision range you did before you passed out.  Reaching up, you feel your horns and discover they are much, much larger.  Touching your forehead, you feel more bone spikes running up the center.

You see your wings are even tougher looking than before, and the top and bottom of them have boney, curved, clawlike spikes on them.  Smaller protrusions line the exterior edge of your wings.  Your shins have three fairly significant bone spikes, smallest at the bottom and growing larger at the top, and it's then that you realize you are naked except for the remnants of your pants which appear to be much, much too small.  The rest of your clothes lay around you, and you reactively pick a piece up with your tail only to find the tail far thicker, longer and ending in a spearlike tip of muscle and flesh.

Trying desperately to keep a scientific mind about this, you struggle to stand up, only to find yourself a bit off balance.  You find yourself towering over the bushes you are in, when they should be chest high.  You must have grown at least 10 inches!

A dog is retreiving a ball at the base of the bush as you stand up suddenly.  It looks up, lets out a yelp, and flees in terror towards it's equally wide eyed master some fifty feet away.

"MONSTER!" you hear him shout, and he too turns and runs.  You can make out the Bush Memorial Hospital in the distance.  You must be less than a mile away.

*Loki*
You call the hospital, but the nurse informs you that Vincent hasn't checked in at all.  Doctor Johnson confirms it a few minutes later for you.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> 
> A dog is retreiving a ball at the base of the bush as you stand up suddenly.  It looks up, lets out a yelp, and flees in terror towards it's equally wide eyed master some fifty feet away.
> 
> "MONSTER!" you hear him shout, and he too turns and runs.  You can make out the Bush Memorial Hospital in the distance.  You must be less than a mile away.




Stunned silence is all that the usually quick talking speedster can muster.  It takes a minute for it all to register but the realization that he isnt dead finally settles in.  "I better get to the doc.  Hope he recognizes me."

Vince tries to continue his run to the hospital but starts slowly before trying to kick in his superspeed and finish the dash.


----------



## Deva (Jun 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I heard Wen say the chains were enchanted to reflect _my_ strength back into them, but if needed they could simply use bolt cutters to get them off," Michael says, sitting up.  "I bet you could break them," he says.  "I just want to help," he sighs.




Raisa hesitates. She wants to get those chains off him, knowing that the real show of trust would be to let him have some freedoms, but at the same time she knows what would happen when Master Wen found out. She would be on the first aerodyne out of China, back to Brazil and not New York. 

She bites her lower lips as she thinks it over for a moment before shaking her head. "I am sorry Michael, I really am. You know it has nothing to do with you -I am the only one, beside Master Wen, who is willing to step inside this circle without fear- but I can not risk getting into anymore trouble. I do not see how they can keep you locked in here if you stay as calm as you have been, and I promise that if it comes down to it I will take those off myself if I can. But not today. I am sorry."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 10, 2004)

Sanjay steps out of the bathroom wearing a towel, having showered for the second time in an hour.  "Okay, y'know, I was only joking.  Egg yolk, syrup and pork grease makes for less of a good time than one might imagine," he says to Monica with a smirk.  "And speaking of food, I'm ready to hit the mess whenever you are, I'm freaking starving!"


----------



## Mule (Jun 10, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You call the hospital, but the nurse informs you that Vincent hasn't checked in at all.



On the phone with the Hospital:  "<Expletive>! Vince was supposedly on the verge of a physical breakdown," exclaims Loki to the doctor, really worried.  "Call the EPIC institute if you do see him, we're going out to look for him."

Loki hangs up, and heads back to the caffeteria.  "Vince never made it to the hospital.  He could be in serious distress! We have to go out looking for him," he says to says to Straightjacket, Cosmo and Tara.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 10, 2004)

"He didn't make it to the Hospital? Heck that'd only take him a coupla seconds right? There must be something wrong. We better got on that. Let me get a communicator and we'll go. " He replies as he heads for an equipment locker to get the device. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2004)

*War room*
"Nothing else, Thunder," Johan's duplicate says as Thunder leaves the room. The duplicate lingers in the room for a while, pondering if he should try locating the girl and freeing her from the stasis without permission. In the end, he comes to the conclusion that disobeying a direct order is not the optimal course of action.
The duplicate disappears.

*Workshop*
Johan frowns, muttering to himself. "Too bad... I would've liked to discuss with her."
He then moves to help his duplicates in finishing the installation of the scanner.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 11, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York*
*Running To The Hospital*
*Vince*
You dodge screaming people and terrified pets in the park as you get used to your gait.  As you lope down the street, people scramble into houses and shops.  You hear police sirens in the distance.  You're close to the hospital when an M-Tac hovervan slides to a halt some distance ahead.  A roaring engine behind you heralds the approach of a second.

"Do not move!" you hear from behind you through a speaker as four armored M-Tac officers file out.  You see a familiar armor-clad female step out of the van ahead.

*EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
"I _was_ bringing you food before," Monica says with a pout.  "But since you can only think of your stomach, let's go.  You're all mine tonight though," she grins.  "I better check on Jackson and drag him to eat or he'll sleep the evening away," she adds, slithering into her Dara-sized sundress she'd worn to the wave park.  "I'll go wake his lazy butt up.  Come get us when you're dressed," she finishes, giving you a quick kiss before heading out.

*Loki, Straightjacket*
He's probably just found an arcade or something," Cosmo says.  "Have fun looking for him," he adds, not moving to get up, still chatting to his two companions.  Tara looks about ready to clock him, but instead smirks and Hoppy bounces through the food of the three.

"Bad Hoppy, bad," she scolds.  "I don't know why he would have done that," she adds flatly.  "I'll grab one too and search from the air," she tells Straightjacket.

Once outside, you spot a van already parked there.  Keys are in it.

*Johan*
You finish the installation of the scanner just as your main self watches the Jet take off, leaving Michelle standing next to the Tarmac alone.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
Michael lets out a frustrated growl.  "Fine," he says somewhat dejectedly.  "I understand."

You head to the bathhouse to put the cloths back and start to head back to town.  You hear Michael rattling his chains again as you leave the compound.  You also see X12 and Kevin ahead of you on the road down to town.

*X12 and Kevin*
You enter the town and head to the infirmary.  Most of the injured are already treated, with just a pair of men being looked at by the nurse, and two laying in beds already cared for.

All around town, general clean up has begun.  At the docks, men are constructing a new support structure for the fuel tank.  If anyone is looking for him, Master Wen and Dara are talking with the mayor.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> 
> "Do not move!" you hear from behind you through a speaker as four armored M-Tac officers file out.  You see a familiar armor-clad female step out of the van ahead.




"Oh thank God!  Captain Majors!" Vince says waving to the Captain.  "Its me, Vince.  I need to get to the hospital.  I seem to be....mutating...."


----------



## Deva (Jun 11, 2004)

Raisa will head into town and help out where she's needed.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 11, 2004)

"Come on Loki, let's get a move on. We'll monitor the emergency channels while driving to see if there's been anything reported. Vince somehow always manages to leave a trail." says John as he leads Loki out to the van after getting a communicator. "Way I figure it, we'll just try the straightest route, since that's what Vince would have done. We probably will not be on his path though since we'll be on roads. "

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 11, 2004)

"Grab a bag if you can find one, and some general supplies, Kevin," X12 says and then approaches the nurse.

"Do you have any cases you'd like us to look at?  If not, my friend and I are going to take some supplies and go help the others clean up.  That way, if find anyone else during the clean up, or anyone get s injured during the work, we can help them immediately," X12 says to her.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

Kevin, not sure what he can take, start to look for the bags and some supplies.

"Sorry, miss. But what can we take. I don't want to leave with something you really need."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2004)

"Hey, hey, I think of you before my stomach.  It is pretty close though.  When the pit speaks, I gotta listen," Sanjay says with a grin.  He rolls his eyes as she says she's going to wake Jackson.  "I don't think Jackson's ever missed a meal.  But, hey, let me know if you need help tying his shoes, that's always been my specialty," he tells her with a smirk.  "Be by in a bit," he adds, flicking the towel at her as she leaves.

Getting dressed, he begins to think about what might be going on in the ALF.  _"Thunder couldn't actually think I didn't hear him tell Merlin to check on Sandstone?  This sucks, if I don't find out what the hell is going on over there, I'm going to go find out myself,"_ he thinks with a frown.  He continues to grumble to himself until he's finished getting dressed.  By then, he's grumbling about how hungry he is.  He leaves his room, hurrying over to Jackson's room.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 11, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
Running To The Hospital*
*Vince*
While the M-Tac officers don't lower their weapons, Captain Majors waves you forward, ordering you to stop about fifteen feet away.  She looks at you, and through her helmet you can see her cybornetic eye glowing.

"You certainly have similar powers," she says without emotion.  "Rogers, take a DNA scan," she says flatly, and one of the men's arm cannons vanishes into his powersuit as he approaches with a harmless looking scanner.

"Just hold out your arm," he says calmly.  "The scan won't hurt."  He puts the device on your arm, a beam of light goes down and up your arm briefly, and he returns to the line, handing the scanner to Captain Majors.

"Stand down," she says, in her flat voice, removing her helmet.  Her men immediately do just that, and start returning to their vans.  Majors afixes you with a cold stare, which sends a shiver down your spine.  "Get in," she says, nodding at her van.  "You've terrified enough people today with your naked run through the daisies.  We'll drop you at emergency," she adds, pulling a blanket from under a seat and tossing it to you.  "And wrap that around yourself."

The men in the van shift to allow you to sit in the middle seat closest to the side door as you hear a siren and from over the hill ahead, an EPIC van comes speeding towards the area.

*Driving Towards Bush Memorial*
*Loki, Straightjacket*
You head for the hospital in as quick a way as possible using your map system in the van.  Things go well until you hit freeway construction that your map system doesn't have shown.  You are ground to a halt for nearly 15 minutes before you make it past.  30 minutes later, you reach Bush Memorial, with nary a sight of Vince.  Above, Tara hasn't spotted anything either.

Doctor Johnson sees you pull up and comes out to see you.

"I haven't seen or heard from him at all.  I don't suppose he was in uniform and can be tracked by his communicator, though that would probably be too much to hope for," he says just as the emergency band of your scanner picks up something interesting.  There is a rampaging monster  in Skylark Park, moving rapidly towards Bush Memorial Hospital.  M-Tac has been dispatched to capture the creature, which is suspected to be a mutant.

The park is only a mile and a half away!  As you close distance, Tara radios that she see's the M-Tac vans heading towards the area, but she's too far away to get there before them.  You come over a short hill, siren blaring, and see two M-Tac vans blocking the road.  Beside one, you see a frightening demonic man standing, probably 7 feet tall, red skinned, mottled with black, with immense horns and clawlike protrusions sticking out in various areas.

*EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
You go to Rebound's room and Monica is already pulling an obviously hastily dressed Jackson out into the hall.  "You would have slept the whole night and woken up starving and grumpy for our trip to South America, and who would you have to blame for that?" she scolds him.  "Oh, heya, sport," she says happily as you exit your room.  "Took you long enough!"

The three of you head towards the mess, entering to find it nearly deserted.  A few students are here, munching on the smorg, but of your team, only your favorite person, Cosmo, is present.  He has two girls with him, hanging on his every word as he explains how he heroically saved everyone at the Lockheed Facility yesterday.  At the same table, many plates full of food sit, obviously abandoned by their previous owners.

"Oh gawd," he says, seeing the three of you walk in.  "Look what the cat dragged in.  Or was that _kitten_?" he asks with a smirk.  "Wow, not even 45 minutes," he says, checking his watch and shaking his head at Sanjay with mock shame.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
Clean-up involves a lot of shovelling, sweeping and picking up broken things.  Raisa is asked to come down to the docks where a huge crowd has gathered to watch her, hopefully, lift the massive fuel tank back into place on it's new wooden stand.  Master Wen is there, as is Xi who is supervising last minute preparations.  Master Wen pulls you aside.

"And how was Jackal?" he asks seriously.

*X12, Kevin*
The nurse shows you what supplies she can spare, and tells you that Li has already gone out with Dara armed with similar goals.  As you go along the streets, something catches X12's eye.  There is a flickering light in the upper window of a two story home, one that is attached to many others, all made of wood.  It's still daylight, and the flickers are very bright, like something is ablaze.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 11, 2004)

"What a tool."  Sanjay says to the other two, shaking his head in disbelief.  As he grabs some food from he counter, he says, "Let me guess, you showed up, and everyone left," he says, waving at the half-full plates of food.  "And shouldn't you be in the flight simluator?  I mean, you almost freakin' killed everybody on the jet yesterday, not mention Doc's car.  If you're flying the mission tomorrow, I think I'll call in sick, they'll need someone to identify the bodies."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> 
> The men in the van shift to allow you to sit in the middle seat closest to the side door as you hear a siren and from over the hill ahead, an EPIC van comes speeding towards the area.




Seeing the EPIC van approaching, vince tries to signal a quick wave before entering the M-TAC van.  "Sorry about my appearance Captain, it isn't really by choice.  I seem to have hit a growth spurt and added 10 inches of height and who knows how much weight at a rather uncomfortably quick pace. I do appreciate the ride though."


----------



## Deva (Jun 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Clean-up involves a lot of shovelling, sweeping and picking up broken things.  Raisa is asked to come down to the docks where a huge crowd has gathered to watch her, hopefully, lift the massive fuel tank back into place on it's new wooden stand.  Master Wen is there, as is Xi who is supervising last minute preparations.  Master Wen pulls you aside.
> 
> "And how was Jackal?" he asks seriously.





"Cranky," she says with a shake of her head. "He heard everything going on down here and when no one came when he called, he got a little agitated. He hurt himself trying to pull free of those chains." She sighs sadly. "He just wants to help. He told me that I could have broken the chains to let him out, and truthfully I almost did. He doesn't deserve that, but Li and Xi made it quite abundantly clear that I was not to release him under any circumstances. Made me feel like an ass telling him that he couldn't help."


She narrows her eyes at the gathered crowd. "When did I turn in to a sideshow freak?!"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 11, 2004)

"Look up there," X12 says to Kevin, pointing up at the light.  

Thinking for a moment, X12 projects to the link, _"Kevin and I are going to investigate what might be a small fire in one of the buildings.  If you can spare any villagers or others for assistance, please send a few more people our way in case this is actually something serious."_

"Let's go take a look, Kevin."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2004)

Johan walks up to Michelle.
"What did Thunder want of you?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 11, 2004)

"OK" say Kevin. And he tails X12. Seeing the fire seems to have made it a bit nervous.

_I thought I had extenguish the fire before leaving. I hope no more people will get hurt because of me. Why Have I done this?_


----------



## buzzard (Jun 11, 2004)

(Assuming our radios are capable of contacting M Tac) 

"Hello M Tac, this is Straightjacket from Epic. One of our members, Speed Demon, might be in some form of distress. Do you have any information about his whereabouts?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 11, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York*
*Near the Hospital*
*Straightjacket, Loki*
_OOC:  By the way, Vince doesn't have a 'code name' yet.  He's just Vince so far _

You get an answer fairly swiftly as you approach the scene.

"The Pratchett uh... thing is with us.  Not that you'll recognize him," comes a man's voice back across the radio.

You finally pull up to the M-Tac van and see, in all it's terrifying splendor, the newly transformed Vince.

*Vincent*
"It appears a ride is no longer needed," Majors says flatly, noting the approach of the EPIC van.  The van pulls up and Straightjacket and Loki get out.  A few moments later, Tara is heard buzzing down towards the ground, Hoppy in hand.

*EPIC Institute
Sanjay*
"Funny," Cosmo says.  "I don't recall anyone else investing the time to learn to fly the jet," he smirks.  "I didn't chase anyone off either.  Something about goat-boy exploding or something on the way to the hospital."  He shrugs with distinct lack of concern.  "Probably improve his appearance."

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
"That is an insult to the peopel here and poor way to describe yourself," Master Wen scolds.  "How often do you think they have witnessed someone perform such feats as you can, yet you insult those who have already suffered?  This is a major spectacle for the village, but minor in comparison to the crowds you will often face being in EPIC.   You better get used to such attention.  Now," he says in his normally calm voice.  "See if you can get that tank in place.  We will speak again of Jackal later."

*X12, Kevin*
There is a rickety staircase on the outside of the building leading up to the second story.  Climbing it, you find the door cracked open.  Light is dancing within the room, but no heat or smoke eminates.  No sound comes from within the room.

X12, you get goosebumps standing outside the room, but you have no idea why.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 11, 2004)

<ooc: You get busy for a couple of days and you get left behind, back tracking a bit>



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "With everyone gone again, you'll have to handle all the preparation for tomorrow. Get Cosmo and prep the jet still in the hanger. Get in touch with the SAP in the morning and confirm your appointment and don't be late. And," he says, noting the rose you still are holding. "He's not your friend. If you can't get that into your head, hand over the lead to Johan or Straightjacket. And remember," he says in a somewhat softer tone. "Your mission could take you a few days, so pack accordingly. This is the address to Sanchez' home in Brazilia if you need to use it. Just call ahead to Romario. And Be careful." He hands you a small plastic card. "If you get in over your heads and need back-up, use this to contact Loco. He leads SAP's Elite Mutant Forces and he owes me. Good luck," he says.




Michelle listens to Thunder, blushing a bit when he talks to her about the rose and who it came from.
"I know who he is and what he does. Don't worry, I'll try to make sure that my personal feelings don't interfere with what has to be done." she tells him adding mentally. _"No matter how much I want it to."_ She pauses for a moment and then adds "I'll do my best Thunder, good luck against Anarchy."

Michelle will stand there and watch as the jet takes off deep in thought, she smells the flower once more before letting it drop to the ground. "I hate being the leader." she mutters as she stares at the flower on the ground.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> Johan walks up to Michelle.
> "What did Thunder want of you?"




Michelle doesn't notice as Johan walks up and barely registers that she heard him ask a question after a few moments she looks up (she looks very tired) and responds.

"Not much, just some last minute instructions about our mission tomorrow." She pauses for another moment before continuing, "you'll be second in command... I am going to need your help if we run into Anithos and his gang while we are there. I don't know if I will be able trust my judgement with him. He has an effect on people but it effects women more, so watch any of us who come into contact with him, Tara in particular. I would appreciate it if you didn't say anything to anyone about this, unless you absolutely have to." She levitates a few inches off the ground and starts to go towards the dorm rooms pausing before she gets very far. "A couple of other things, we will be there for a couple of days so pack accordingly and if you see Cosmo or Straightjacket tell them I am looking for them."

She will fly back to the cafeteria, to finish her food. If Cosmo is still there she will tell him to go prep the remaining jet and make sure its ready to go first thing in the morning. Once that is done she will turn and address Sanjay and friends.
"I expect everyone to be on time tomorrow as well as everyone getting a full nights sleep." She says eyeing Sanjay and Monica. "We could be gone for a couple of days so make sure to pack everything you will need. Where did Straightjacket go? I need to talk to him."


----------



## buzzard (Jun 11, 2004)

"Damn Vince, You sure changed a bit. I guess we'd better get you to the Hospital, though I'm not exactly sure what they'll be able to do about this. " Exclaims John as he sees the new Vincent. 

He will then bustle him off to the Hospital in the van. "Loki, call back to base and let them know we found Vince and are taking him to the hospital."

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 11, 2004)

"Affirmative.
Johan looks after Michelle as she leaves.

A moment passes before he moves to the workshop to see if Anna is still there. If she's not there, he'll ask ARIS for directions. Once he finds her:
"Anna, our next assignment might take more than one day. Would you help me in checking that the jet we're taking has the necessary equipment to maintain both of ours armor."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 12, 2004)

"Hold up a second, Kevin... do you feel that?  No heat... no smoke... just light," X12 says.

_"Something is not right here,"_ X12 thinks into the link.  _"No heat, no smoke -- just light.  Keep the villagers away if you've sent any.  If Master Wen could please come and assist in this investigation as quickly as possible, I would greatly appreciate it."_

"Back me up, Kevin -- I'll go in first.  You're in better condition than I am, and if someone needs to run and get help, you'll be better equipped to make the trip."  With that, X12 starts towards the door to the room in question.


----------



## Deva (Jun 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "That is an insult to the peopel here and poor way to describe yourself," Master Wen scolds.  "How often do you think they have witnessed someone perform such feats as you can, yet you insult those who have already suffered?  This is a major spectacle for the village, but minor in comparison to the crowds you will often face being in EPIC.   You better get used to such attention.  Now," he says in his normally calm voice.  "See if you can get that tank in place.  We will speak again of Jackal later."




"Michael,"  Raisa says, a little more harshly than she intended. "His name is Michael, not Jackal."

She walks over to the tank, very aware of the eyes following her and watching her every move. She use to like being the center of attention, but since her little growth spurt she's not overly fond of being stared at. And what was up with Master Wen? It amazed her how she could make her feel like the dirt on his sandles when she made a simple observation. He wasn't the one being stared at, his status as a freak being confirmed by the townfolk. No, it was her.

Her frown deepens into a scowl of concentration as she attempts to lift the tanks and place it on the new stand.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 12, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "Damn Vince, You sure changed a bit. I guess we'd better get you to the Hospital, though I'm not exactly sure what they'll be able to do about this. " Exclaims John as he sees the new Vincent.
> 
> He will then bustle him off to the Hospital in the van. "Loki, call back to base and let them know we found Vince and are taking him to the hospital."




"Thats just it, I dont even know if this is done yet.  Hopefully Doc can can tell me if I am done changing.  Not only that but growing 10 inches and adding who knows how much body mass in this short of time is PAINFUL!!!" Vince exclaims a little harsher than he really meant too.

"Sorry, I just hurt and am very confused as to what is happening to me."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 12, 2004)

Kevin takes the arm of X before he enters.

"No. I doubt there is anything dangerous, but just in case. If there something bad happen, you'll know better than me what to do. And anyway, no one will care what will happen to me! Wait here, I'll call you."

Kevin steps inside, looking back an instant to be sure X won't follow him.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 12, 2004)

Sanjay shakes his head as he takes a tray of food to a table and begins to eat.  "Yeah, well, some of us don't need a jet to fly.  I have better things to do than learn to crash a multi-million dollar piece of machinery, with lives at stake, no less, but thanks.  You have fun though.  Maybe I'll fly along side and make a giant pillow for you to land on when we get there."

When Michelle enters and turns to talk to his table, he looks over at Monica and back at Michelle in a look of mock disbelief.  "Aw, now why would you have to tell me to get some sleep tonight, I'm tired.  Besides, sleep is, like, my third favorite thing, what else would I be doing," he says, trying to supress a grin.  "Anyway, you're letting this leader thing get to your pretty little head, Michelle.  Don't you worry about it, everything is cool."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 12, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
Near the Hospital*
*Straightjacket, Loki, Vincent*
M-Tac lets you leave without a problem, satisfied that Vince is, well... Vince.  Quickly driving to the hospital, you enter the emergency room.  It's packed.  For about ten seconds.  As soon as Vince steps in, those able to flee, do so in panic.  A catholic priest strides forward, presenting his cross before him at Vincent.

"Back, spawn of Satan!  I banish you from this place!" he shouts as people flee or cower.  Naturally, Vincent isn't affected in the least, at least physically.

*EPIC Institute
Sanjay, Michelle*
"Hey, whatever.  Wear yourself out flying there yourself.  I'll be cruising the jetstream, so wear your parka and bring your oxygen tanks, _sport_," he smirks at Sanjay.

When Michelle comes in and tells him to prepare the jet, he shrugs.  "Sure, whenever you're ready to help me do it.  It's not a one person job you know."

"Awww, poor Cosmo can't fuel a plane by himself," Monica taunts.

Cosmo stands up.  "Oh, I _could_ do it by myself, but it's dangerous.  You know," he says, lunging forward making Monica jump back reflexively.  "Like me," he smirks.  "And if you're looking for Straightjacket, he's off searching for Vince or his exploded body parts, whatever they find first," he says, sitting back down.

*Johan*
"I don't think we'll be able to take much for repairs.  I mean, what would we take?  If anything big happens to the armor, we have to come back to repair it anyway," Anna says.  "We can't take the whole scrap yard, and most of the equipment isn't really moveable.  I'm sure the jet has stuff for basic repairs, like if a sensor goes out or something, but if something happens like what that Stryke woman did to my armor, we can't carry enough equipment to fix that."

*Lancheng, China*
*Raisa*
It takes much longer than you'd thought it would to maneuver the tank into place and get it secured, but some 45 minutes later, it's done, much to the joy of the dock workers and townsfolk watching, who applaud and cheer.  Xi, Li, Dara and Master Wen are all there when you finally finish and the workers have everything stabilized.  People pretty much mob you, thanking you for saving the town a lot of money.  Finally, the crowd starts to disperse.

"Well done, Raisa," Master Wen says.

"I have never seen anyone able to do that," Li says.  "How much _can_ you lift?"

Just about then, you hear X12 mentally talk about what he and Kevin have found.  Moments later, Dara screams, clutching her face.  You realize that the mental link has been broken, at least partially.  Xi and Li stagger and pass out at the suddeness of the break.  You can't hear Dara, but feel that there's a purposeful wall that is around your mind.  Dara sinks to her knees, blood welling up around her hands and through her fingers, sobbing.

Master Wen reacts nearly immediately, bringing a black energy field up around Dara.  It crackles briefly, then surges backwards into Master Wen.  Without a word, he too collapses, unconscious.

*X12, Kevin*
As soon as the door is opened wider, it's like a vacuum was started and with a heavy jerk, the two of you are sucked into the room.  You are tossed about like you are in a tempest for what seems like long minute before you are slammed to the floor, face down.  As you regain your senses, you find yourself in somewhere know isn't where you thought.  You're lying on a white marble floor.  The walls are black wood of some type and the room is nearly completely devoid of furnishings save for one item.  Across the room, some fifty or sixty feet away is a blazing hearth that is casting flickering shadows across the room and in front of it sits a high backed chair.

"Ah, there you are," comes a voice, frighteningly familiar to X12.  "I've been waiting here for you for days," the voice says with wry humor.  "And you've brought a friend.  Curious."  A man stands, dressed in black with a deep cloak.  His entire body seems wreathed in shadows.  He is about six feet tall and you suspect he is gaunt.  Twin fiery eyes blaze from the shadows cloaking his face.  He regards you both curiously.  It slowly begins to dawn on X12 who it is. 

"Ah, the other Kevin York.  I'd wondered where you had gotten off to.  And ... others?"  "Someone is linked to you.  A telepath and others?  Someone is trying to sever the link."  The flames dance wildly for a moment in the hearth.  "Someone was not successful," the man says, and you sense his evil smile.  "Just two linked to you now.  Perhaps they should join us as well.  Would you like that... Directive 12?"


----------



## Mule (Jun 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Back, spawn of Satan!  I banish you from this place!"



A large (illusionary) bat will fly into the room and up to the priest.  With a dramatic puff of smoke, it will turn into a vampire.  _OOC:  A very comical vampire, think count chocula._  In a terrible transilvanian accent, "I vant to suck your blood, mwahahaa."

"Geez, where'd this weirdo come from?" Loki whispers to Vince, gesturing at the priest.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 12, 2004)

"Sever the link... and leave them where they are... Father," X12 says.  "Close whatever portal or device you've used to bring us here if it is still active, please."

X12 stands expectantly, loose, but not defiant.  He motions to Kevin to step back and close to him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2004)

"Hmm... Right you are. It seems that in my eagerness to be prepared, I forgot to my common sense. Oh well, I think I'll go eat something now, would you care to join me?"


----------



## Deva (Jun 12, 2004)

More than a little scared at what just happened, Raisa doesn't waste a moment after Master Wen collapses. She runs forward and scoops Dara up and will run her to the infirmary. "I got you, irmã pequena," she says soothingly as she runs.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 12, 2004)

"The flying, and the pillow, it was a joke, Gizmo.  But I forgot who I was talking to.  You can only find humor at the expense of others," Sanjay replies, continuing to eat.  "And the only thing dangerous about you is the smell."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 12, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Mega-City of New York
> Near the Hospital*
> *Straightjacket, Loki, Vincent*
> "Back, spawn of Satan!  I banish you from this place!" he shouts as people flee or cower.  Naturally, Vincent isn't affected in the least, at least physically.




With a bit of a sneer, Vince pushes the Priests hand and cross away from his face.  "Yeesh, melodramatic much?  I am not the spawn of satan I just have a ....skin condition.  See I'm at a hospital.  I am with EPIC, I'm one of the good guys.  Now if you will excuse me."  Vince continues to the check in desk and tries to get in to see Thunders brother ASAP so the staring can stop.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 13, 2004)

"Cut the crap all of you, you're supposed to be a team, try acting like it." She snaps as as she starts to head towards the war room.

I'll meet you in the hanger in about 10 minutes to help you prep the jet Cosmo and Sanjay, if you don't understand how serious this mission is don't bother showing up tomorrow morning.

Once she gets to the war room she will activate the communication device and attempt to contact Straightjacket.

Straightjacket, this is Michelle. How's the search for Vince going?

Once he fills her in on what's going on she tells him that she wants to talk to him once he gets back.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 13, 2004)

When Michelle leaves, Sanjay just shakes his head and smiles.  "Whoa, that's some tree trunk stuck up her butt.  I guess ending every mission in a hospital bed will do that to you.  Or maybe she just needs to get...hey...wonder what she's doing tonight?" he says, arching an eyebrow and grinning widely at Monica.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 13, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
Bush Memorial Hospital
Straightjacket, Loki, Vincent*
The priest is startled by the illusion and moreso by Vincent's touching him, but to his credit, he doesn't scream in panic, but simply interjects himself between Vincent and the counter, barring his passage, speaking in some language none of you understand, but think is probably Latin.

"Father Simpson, please," Doctor Johnson says loudly as he hurries down the hall towards you, obviously drawn by the commotion. "He's not a ... well, wow. He sure looks like one, but I assure you he's not a ... damn," he says, obviously surprised at Vince's appearance. "Sorry, Vincent. I don't usually get caught surprised by anyone's appearance, but that's a heck of a change from the last time I saw you. You better come into exam, and we'll get a proper look at you. Randall and John can come if you like, it's up to you."

*Sanjay, Michelle*
Cosmo laughs. "Wow, you already sound like Thunder, babe," he says towards Michelle as she is storming out. "But you have a better ass!"

Monica nearly chokes on her drink at Sanjay's suggestion. "Ok, didn't think you could surprise me, sport," she grins back, wiping her face with a napkin. "I'd be up for that. She's really good looking, don't you think," she says quietly with a smirk. "But you're the one who gets to convince her to swing by later," she laughs. "Something tells me that the uptight girl with a tendancy to blow up things won't be jumping at the offer," she adds, sounding somewhat disappointed.

*Johan*
Anna looks at her armor and then back to you. "Um... five minutes and maybe we go for pizza?" she says with a blush. "If we can find Jackson to drive us."

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
You reach down and start to pick up Dara, but when you touch her she grabs at your face. Her eyes now uncovered, you see them wide open, blood falling like tears, and her entire eyeballs are blood red.

"Raisa," she whispers, shuddering. "Raisa, I can't... he's too strong... I just can't..."

Suddenly, X12 says in panic through your re-established link, _Raisa! Dara! Help! Someone has captured us and he knows about the link. There are six of them. They overwhelmed Kevin and I. We're above the shop on the west side of the town square. Two of them, they easily match you for strength, and they have a telepath too! Come quickly before they..._

The communication goes silent, leaving you with a strong thought in your mind. With everyone else out of commission, you need back-up, and Michael is the only one strong enough to help!

_OOC: Yes, this is an implanted thought, and exceedinly strong. You failed your save badly and won't get to re-roll as you trust Michael and this is a reasonable suggestion._

No more blood is coming from Dara's eyes. In fact, she's looking around in confusion. "Wh-what happened? Where did all this blood come from?"

*X12, Kevin*
"Ah, you remember some of your programming," the man says thoughtfully. "Excellent. Then perhaps you will also remember that you have never been in a position of power in our discussions. Your request is denied, Directive 12. You see," he says ominously. "I have decided need of your friends. They will be here soon.  But first," he says, raising his hand.  With a lurch, you fly across the room and he grabs your face in his hands.  Unable to move, you feel him penetrate your mind and travel through the mental link you have with the others.  You can't make out the words, but moments later you feel a blast hit you and you fly back across the room, sliding to a stunned halt against the wall.

Turning his attention to Kevin and leaving you in a heap, he says, "Mr. York. Did you know there is a duplicate of you running about? Why, just yesterday he was saying how he had drained all of the money from your bank accounts and maxxed out your credit cards. He even phoned his father for a further advance. A few million to tide him over I believe. He is quite adamant that you die by his hand as well. An unhealthy obsession if I ever heard of one.

"It may interest you to know that I disagree with him. I feel your talents are largely wasted on this EPIC nonsense. Such foolish restrictions. It's more like army training than helpful learning, isn't it? Don't do this. Don't do that. I could offer you far more. And you would be reunited with your double. Think what the two of you could accomplish together. At least once I changed his mind about killing you off. What would you say to an offer to join me? Leave those EPIC fools and their nonsense behind."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Mega-City of New York
> Bush Memorial Hospital
> Straightjacket, Loki, Vincent*
> 
> "Father Simpson, please," Doctor Johnson says loudly as he hurries down the hall towards you, obviously drawn by the commotion. "He's not a ... well, wow. He sure looks like one, but I assure you he's not a ... damn," he says, obviously surprised at Vince's appearance. "Sorry, Vincent. I don't usually get caught surprised by anyone's appearance, but that's a heck of a change from the last time I saw you. You better come into exam, and we'll get a proper look at you. Randall and John can come if you like, it's up to you."




"Thanks Doc.  I don't know what is going on.  Ever since my first wing got ripped off and X was able to regenerate me a new one, my body has been unstable....obviously.  Is this going to stop or will I be 30 feet tall next week stomping churches?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

At first, Kevin seems pretty disoriented. He looks around, not knowing what was happening. When the man start to talk to him, he is still more confuse, but at a moment, it seems like something had stroke him.

"You mean... that duplicate that run away after the mall attack, the one with the cannon, he is still alive. How that could be possible?"

For a moment, he starts to think of the offer.

"Joining my double. It isn't like it would make a change to be with someone who want to kill me. Well, there must be even more than one by now who wants to kill me at EPIC, but the big difference is, they won't do it, you know, the do-gooder stuff.

And it is true that have been sick of Thunder and Mendez orders. They are always on my back. But what change would there be if I join you? I suppose you'll be my new boss, that mean I will recieve orders from you. Where the change?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 13, 2004)

"Why... would you have need of a bunch of children... you obviously... possess enough power... yourself... don't you," X12 manages weakly, pushing himself up onto his knees and elbows.  "And tipping... your hand like this... such blatant display... stealing junior members of EPIC... someone's going to notice... this doesn't remind me of anything of the stealthy chaos you taught us, Father."

Listening to Kevin...

"The difference would be simple, Kevin -- in EPIC, while people get angry with you when you make mistakes, in the end we're a team -- we watch each other's backs and care about one another.  Here, we don't care about one another -- Father would just as easily have your duplicate slit your throat as an object lesson to other members as send you out to do his bidding.  Mistakes... are met with brutal, often deadly punishment.  In EPIC, you have a chance to redeem yourself... here, you're a tool... nothing but a tool."


----------



## Deva (Jun 13, 2004)

"Meu deus!" Raisa, having resisted the urge to vomit, is quite relieved when Dara's eyes return to normal. "This day is going from bad to worse! Everyone is unconscious and X and Kevin have managed to get themselves caught by the Big Bads."  

She helps Dara to her feet, an almost panicked expression on her face. "I do not know what to do, but I know we can not do this just you and me. Make sure these guys are okay, see if you can wake them up and if not have the villagers get them to the infirmary then meet me in the town square. I have no other choice, I have to get Michael."

She will run as fast as she can back to the dojo and explain to Michael what just happened while she tries to break his chains.


_ooc: god, I am so going to regret doing that.... stupid telepaths and their mind control of the dumb and good looking   _


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "The difference would be simple, Kevin -- in EPIC, while people get angry with you when you make mistakes, in the end we're a team -- we watch each other's backs and care about one another.  Here, we don't care about one another -- Father would just as easily have your duplicate slit your throat as an object lesson to other members as send you out to do his bidding.  Mistakes... are met with brutal, often deadly punishment.  In EPIC, you have a chance to redeem yourself... here, you're a tool... nothing but a tool."




Kevin's listen to X12.

"A chance to redeem myself? You are kidding. I can tell you that Thunder won't let me have that chance. It's needed Nova's intervention to get my chance last time, and I waste it.

But you got a point on that one." he turns to the man "Even EPIC won't use me as a tool. And they won't kill me for what I have made up to now. If EPIC was an organisation like yours, I have no doubt I would be dead by now. So tell me, what would I really win to join you. The only thing I see, it is a possibility to have some good time, but sooner or later, I'll find myself in my grave, by my duplicate's hand, because you can't control it (and I know it isn't easy to control a York), or because I would have made something that unplease you."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 13, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
Bush Memorial Hospital
Straightjacket, Loki, Vincent*
"I doubt it.  I think growing to 30 feet will end up being Straightjacket's job only.  Could you bend your neck a bit down?  You're ruining the roof with your horns," he says, pointing up.  "Come along then, and lets see what we can see.  SJ and Loki invited or not?"

*Lancheng, China*
*X12, Kevin*
"Who is going to notice in the middle of rural China, hmmm?  And Kevin?  A tool?" he says, looking back at X12.  "_You_ are a tool.  You were created to serve, and your training reflects your status.  What makes you think I treat _people_ the same way," he says coldly.

"No.  Kevin is no tool of mine.  But you are a pawn, Kevin.  A pawn of Thunder and EPIC.  Do you honestly think they will do anything but repress you further after what happened to Nova?  Do you believe you will be forgiven after everything else they hold against you?  You wonder what I offer.  I'll tell you.

"A clean slate.   A place to come where you will be encouraged to train yourself, not forced to.  A place where your powers will be appreciated.  You posses one of the most powerful abilities of any mutant.  You can use any power.  Thunder knows this.  He's afraid of it and afraid of you.  If he had taken the time and helped you learn to mimic Nova, this wouldn't have happened!" he exclaims, and on the wall, the image of Kevin mimicing Nova appears.  "And now you'll go back?  To what?  More abuse and torment?  A plane ticket back to Britain?"  The image vanishes.  

"Your double works with me now.  He will see the larger picture and the benefit of having you with us.  He is far different from you, I think.  He enjoys structure and a military training regiment.  It's his choice.  But you living; that's my choice.  My tool," he says, gesturing at X12, "will try to convince you otherwise because he is nothing more than that to me.  A tool.  A device for my use, created by my hand.  Do you care for the feelings of a hammer or drill, or do you use them without care?  But you are not like that.  You are strong, and I can help you enhance your strength and rebuild your confidence.

"If you join me, you will find acceptance and freedom.  School can be a think of the past for you, if you desire it.  Training for your powers will be at your pace, nobody elses.  And anything else you want is easily obtainable.  Cars.  Money.  Women.  An easier life yours for the taking, Mr. York, where you can claim a place above the mere humans EPIC wants you to serve."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 13, 2004)

"No amount of training would have stopped what happened to Nova, Kevin -- her powers are presently too much for you to control.  She's older, and has been at this a lot longer than we have, and only time will lead you to where you can control that kind of power.

You've made mistakes, Kevin -- you've walked into situations far above your present ability alone, and bad things have happened.  But you've shown dedication, innovation.  Walking into the fold of that man will not bring you anything but misery; you'd rather reign in Hell, Kevin?  And once he has what he wants, where do you think all his lieutenants will end up?  You go with him, you turn your back on what you've started -- they sent you to China because they thought you might learn something.  Why would they send you to someone they thought might help you if they didn't think you were worth saving?"


"Your work is imperfect, _Father_... hammers and drills don't have feelings... don't have will.  Perfect soldiers would follow without question -- not squabble against you like we did," X12 says.  "You'll never have my service again, not until you strip the last ounce of life from my being, you bastard," he spits as he drags himself to his feet.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 13, 2004)

"X, they took their decision before of the events of today. What do you think they will do after they learn what happen. I killed Nova, but was saved just because you were here. Thunder will see me as a danger for his team, why keep me with them and endanger his whole team."

He takes a pause and looks at X12's father.

"Before I give you my answer, I have a question for you. What is your relation with the Red Rose Syndicat. I won't hide you that I have a little grudge against Mia. She is a psychotic girl who love to torture, and I have been one of her victim, and I am pretty sure she wants too to see me out of the picture."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 13, 2004)

"Uh..."  It was Sanjay's turn to be surprised.  "I was just kidding...not that it wouldn't be..."  He pauses to consider it for a moment.  "No, y'know, she manipulates metal, and I don't want to know what she'd do if she really didn't like that suggestion...might work if she had 7 or 8 beers in her..." he adds, cracking a grin.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 13, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin*
The man laughs darkly.  "I have your service now, Directive 12.  Kneel."  The command resonates through X12, driving him to his knees.  "Silence."  X12 lurches as his throat constricts, robbing him of his ability to speak momentarily as he turns back to Kevin.  "You see, Kevin?  He is just my tool.  I can do to him as I wish."

"The Red Rose Syndicate has no ties to me, save for their use occasionally as diversionary muscle.  I know you were one of Mia Toan's victims; your other self told me as much.  She's a mutant, but her allegience is not to me, so I care not for what happens to her.  Do you want me to make her disappear?  Or do you want the opportunity to do that yourself?  I can make either happen for you, Mr. York.  She'll never trouble you again.  If you join me."

*Mega-City of New York*
*EPIC Institute*
*Sanjay*
"Oh yeah, a drunk chick is a _real_ turn on," Monica jokes.  "Cuffs are fun though."

"Ok, that's enough for me," Rebound says, looking very uncomfortable.  "I think I'll go help Cosmo prep the jet."  Jackson leaves a plate full of food and quickly leaves the table.  "You two are really disgusting, you know that?" he says as he heads for the door.

"Aw, thumper, come on," Monica says with a sigh, but doesn't go after him.  "It's just in good fun."

"That's our cue, ladies.  Lead the way bouncing boy," Cosmo quips, leaving after Rebound.

"You know," Monica says once everyone is gone.  "Once Dara gets back, I bet I could get her to join us, no beer required," she says with a catlike grin.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 13, 2004)

_"Your words may bend my body, but I will never serve your evil willingly.  You'll render me into a vegetable first before I serve without defiance,"_ X12 thinks aloud.  He struggles to stand again as strongly as what the power of the commands will allow him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 13, 2004)

"Waiting is not a problem. And if we don't find him, we can always wal-"
Johan stops in the middle of the word and looks troubled.
"I am sorry, I did not mean it like that..."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 13, 2004)

Sanjay looks a little guilty as Jackson leaves.  He yells out to Cosmo as he leaves, "Hey, try not to crash the jet while you're prepping it, 'kay?"

"Okay, maybe that went a bit overboard, especially if Jackson would rather work with Jerko the ass clown, than eat with us," he says to Monica.  He just rolls his eyes at her persistance to the previous topic.  "Yeah, maybe Dara and Raisa.  Now that would be a evening to remember..." he says, chuckling.

Finishing up his food, he cocks his head at a thought.  "Did Coz say something about Vinnie exploding?  What's up with that?"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 13, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Mega-City of New York
> Bush Memorial Hospital
> Straightjacket, Loki, Vincent*
> "I doubt it.  I think growing to 30 feet will end up being Straightjacket's job only.  Could you bend your neck a bit down?  You're ruining the roof with your horns," he says, pointing up.




Looking up behind him with his all around vision, Vince lets out a sigh.  "Sorry, not used to these new dimensions yet."  Hunching downwards to prevent his horns from tearing up any more ceiling tiles, Vince follows behind the Doc.


----------



## Mule (Jun 14, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Vince follows behind the Doc.



If there are no objections, Randall will follow behind Vince.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2004)

"Now, you are talking. And nope, I don't want to do it myself. I just want to be sure she knows it is a gift from me. I don't mind she think I am weak because I do the job by someone else, what it is important, it is that the job is done. If the job is done right, what else do you want. I may be vindictive, but not that much. But beore, I am just curious."

Kevin turns around, looking at X12.

"You want me to stay in EPIC, and enough to protect me twice from the consquence of my acts. So I, by curiosity, I want to hear your last arguments. What arguments have you left that could convince me to stay at EPIC?"


----------



## buzzard (Jun 14, 2004)

"I might as well come along just to see if he is going to explode. Just kidding Vince." Quips John as he follows after the doctor.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin*
"Oh yes, by all means, let us hear what you have to offer, Directive 12," the shadowed man chuckles.  Your throat unconstricts suddenly, allowing you to speak.

_OOC:  I actually laughed out loud at John's comment to Vince._


----------



## Elementor (Jun 14, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "I might as well come along just to see if he is going to explode. Just kidding Vince." Quips John as he follows after the doctor.




"Oh thats just great!  Speed Demon the ticking time bomb.  I can see the head lines now."  Vince shakes his head in disgust knocking over boxes of tongue depressors, cotton swabs and gauze pads with his new horns.

"For crying out...  Sorry Doc, these things are not exactly meant for indoor situations."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
"Woah," Michael says as you tell him what happened. "Is Dara ok? That sounds horrible." He holds up his clawed hands. "I'm sure we can stop whoever is doing this," he says.

The manacles and collar come apart easily for you. As you break the collar apart, Michael surges to his feet, giving his entire body a good thorough shake, then cracks his neck and whuffs. He flexes his wrists and claws, then gives you a frighteningly toothy grin. "Ok, I'm ready," he says.

As the two of you head down to the village, Dara is heading up towards you. Her face is still a mask of blood, though it's drying. "She looks ok afterall, just a mess," Michael says.

"I uh... I couldn't wake them. Some villagers, um... they took them to the hospital. Um..." she says, looking at Michael with some serious trepidation. "You sure he's not going to eat us?" she asks.

Michael lets out a snort in response. "Let's just find this place and kick some bad guy butt. I'll eat you later."

_OOC: You can find the building no problem. The door will be ajar._

*Mega-City of New York
Bush Memorial Hospital
Straightjacket, Loki, Vincent*
"That is an absolutely horrible name to call yourself, Vince," Doctor Johnson says. "Now strip down and lay down and don't move. We're going to slide you into this giant scanner and irradiate you until you glow," he smirks. "Seriously, don't move. The scanner goes around you and if you move we have to start over. This will be a thirty minute procedure, maybe a bit more, so if you have to use the washroom, now's the time."

He turns to Straightjacket and Loki. "Come on you two. The nurse can handle getting Vince prepped. We can go drink soda and watch monitors and get a view of what Vince looks like under his skin before he expodes."

Straightjacket's communicator beeps. It's Michelle.

Straightjacket, this is Michelle. How's the search for Vince going?

*EPIC Institue*
*Johan*
Anna giggles. "I have long since given up being insulted by people going for walks," she says. "The Mag-Lev station isn't far anyway, we can _walk_," she says.

As you're talking you see Rebound, Cosmo and a couple of female students heading for the hanger.

*Sanjay*
"Raisa would break you," Monica laughs. "Dara might too," she adds with a laugh.

"I dunno," Monica says. "Maybe he's growing tentacles and stuff! RAWR!" she says, waving her arms around. "Not that he can get much more scary."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 14, 2004)

"I've seen the price of mistakes, Kevin -- you're young, and you're going to make another mistake at some point in the process of learning; who would you rather face?  A yelling pair of Thunder and Mendez, who at worst will kick you out of EPIC alive, or him, who will kill you out of hand -- he said he could make Mia Toan disappear... like that... what do you think he could do to you when you fail to perform to his expectations?"


----------



## buzzard (Jun 14, 2004)

over the communicator to Michelle "We found him. He's changed a bit, but seems otherwise OK. The Doc is giving him a once over right now. I'm not sure how long it's gonna take, but we'll bring him back in the van. Best to have him keep a low profile if at all possible from now on. "


----------



## Deva (Jun 14, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I uh... I couldn't wake them. Some villagers, um... they took them to the hospital. Um..." she says, looking at Michael with some serious trepidation. "You sure he's not going to eat us?" she asks.
> 
> Michael lets out a snort in response. "Let's just find this place and kick some bad guy butt. I'll eat you later."




"That is not helping, Michael," Raisa says, wanting to smirk but finding it hard to find her funny bone. She'll lead the way to the building. "What else would you have me do, Dara? It was just you and me against 6 goons, two that are as strong as me and a telepath. Unless you wanted the villagers to get their torches and pitchforks, I think Michael here is just what the doctor ordered"



> _OOC: You can find the building no problem. The door will be ajar._




She shakes her head. "I do not need any Spidey Sense tingling to know that this is a bad thing. Meu deus, I hate this. Dara, stay behind Michael and me, try to take out the Telepath as quickly as you can. Melt their brain or something, whatever you did to those guys back at the strip club. It will be up to you and me to help X and Kevin,"  She says to Michael. " If Kevin can get close enough to mimc my strength we'll have a little more staying power. But if things get harry, no pun intended Michael, run. Just get out of there. Worse comes to worse I will be bringing the building down, just so you have a heads up."

She looks at the open doorway and shakes her head again. "Meu deus, odeio sou encarregado..._(translation: my god, I hate being in charge)_" And goes into the building.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 14, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> over the communicator to Michelle "We found him. He's changed a bit, but seems otherwise OK. The Doc is giving him a once over right now. I'm not sure how long it's gonna take, but we'll bring him back in the van. Best to have him keep a low profile if at all possible from now on. "




"At least he is ok. What do you mean by changed? Once you get back look for me I need to talk to you."

Once she is done with her talk with John, Michelle will head towards the hangar area to help prep the jet.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2004)

"Funny. But what will you do with him and the others are coming. X is pretty harmless as long as you control it, could be a great tool to put some zizanie inside EPIC if you want to, but Dara and Raisa, what do you plan with them?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 14, 2004)

"It... I put my ass on the line for you, Kevin... I defended you to Thunder... I defended you to Master Wen... I saved your life... and Nova's... and you call me 'IT'," X12 says, stunned.  He ceases struggling against the command to kneel, and hangs limply in whatever stance the command has placed him.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 14, 2004)

"Do you have any idea how hard it is to stay perfectly still for half a freaking hour??  Especially when you arent even the same shape as you were a few hours ago."  Vince mutters to himself trying very hard not to move.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 14, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
[size=+0]*Raisa*
The moment you open the door, it's as if a vacuum suck at your very souls.  You all fly into the room with a surprised yell and seem to fall for minutes before landing hard and painfully on your stomach on a marble floor, driving the air from your lungs.

*X12, Kevin*
The hold over X12 slowly wears off as the shadowed man speaks with Kevin.

[size=+0]"Directive 12 is anything but harmless.  Useful, definitely, but his training makes him quite a lethal force.  Or it will, when he remembers it all.  As for your two female friends, I have no interest in them at all anymore.  But they are bringing me something I do want," he says mysteriously.[/size]

[size=+0]As if on cue, Raisa and Dara fall from mid air, landing heavily on their stomachs, stunned.  Another form cascades from the roof, managing to alight on his clawed feet.  Michael lets out a growl after quickly surveying who is in the room and lunges at the shadow cloaked man.  [/size][size=+0]He only covers half the distance before a net of shadow entraps him, holding him fast.[/size]

"And this is what I wanted," the man says calmly to Kevin, gesturing grandly to Michael.

*Mega-City of New York*
*Bush Memorial Hospital*
*Vince*
"Ok, now we have to start over," the nurse says as you are fidgeting quite a bit after ten minutes.  "I can sedate you if you want," she says, leaning over your face and adjusting some monitoring equipment on your chest.  You can't help but realize she is very, very attractive.  As she stands up, you hear a tear as she catches her outfit on one of your horns.

"Oh drat," she says pouting.  "My outfit is ruined.  I guess I'll just have to do without," she says, starting to remove her clothing.

*Straightjacket, Loki*
"Hmm... looks like he fell asleep," Doctor Johnson says.  "And... oh.  Right then, we don't need to be watching him in that condition.  Coffee time, gents," the doctor says, flipping off the monitor and leading the way to the cafe without commenting further.

About 45 minutes later, the nurse comes by with the scan results for doctor Johnson.

*Vince*
You are shaken awake in an annoyingly good part of the film, so-to-speak.

"Mr. Pratchett?  Vincent?  Wake up, we're all done," the nurse says.  It's the nurse from your dream, just much more... clothed.  "I got some pants from the hospital storage.  With all your bone spurs and growths, that's about all I could manage.  I just dropped off the scan results to the doctor; he's in the cafeteria with the others."
[/size]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2004)

"I'm relieved," Johan says, and looks like it too.

As he notices Jackson, he asks Anna: "Are we going to ask Jackson if he is going to give us a lift, or should we just enjoy the fresh air?"


----------



## Deva (Jun 14, 2004)

"Filho da puta," Raisa curses with a moan. First the Red Rose thugs, then Nova and Carl, then the bloody mud and pigs, then the spectacle at the docks, now this. Could this day get any worse.  She looks up to see Michael ensared in the shadows. "Bosta."

"Hey," Raisa groans as she gets to her feet, "Tall, dark, and-" she finally gets a look at the bad guy- "Really dark. I have had a really bad day and something tells me that you are the one responsible. So, I highly suggest you let my friend go before you really piss me off."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Mr. Pratchett?  Vincent?  Wake up, we're all done," the nurse says.  It's the nurse from your dream, just much more... clothed.  "I got some pants from the hospital storage.  With all your bone spurs and growths, that's about all I could manage.  I just dropped off the scan results to the doctor; he's in the cafeteria with the others."
> [/size]




"Damn it damn it damn it!!" _"Stupid dream.  It was all so real though.  And what a place to have a dream like that.  Oy!!"_

Noticing the confused look on the nurses face, he stammers in an attempt to break the tension that he is sure only he feels.  "Ummm, these pants just don't go well with red," he says while pointing at the colour of his chest with a bit of a smirk on his face.  "Seriously though, thank you very much for the pants.  They are perfect to get me home.  I'll make sure to send them back as soon as I can get some of my own clothes back on.  Could I ask your name?  Miss?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

"Jackal?" says Kevin, ignoring Raisa. "What do you want from him. Making a new directive out of him? He is a bit unstable. He was chain for days at Wen's orders."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I dunno," Monica says. "Maybe he's growing tentacles and stuff! RAWR!" she says, waving her arms around. "Not that he can get much more scary."




Sanjay nods with a grin.  "Tentacles would do it.  And maybe some lobster claws for hands and thin, razor-shapr teeth.  Seriously, I hope he's okay.  Not much to look at, but he's a good guy."

He sighs.  "So what now?  Maybe some Portugese lessons?  I can't believe we're going on a mission to Brazil and Raisa's in China.  Should be cool, though.  You ever been to the SAF?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
**Raisa, X12, Kevin*
The man regards raisa with a fiery glare.  "I suppose I shouldn't expect much else than bluster and threats from the likes of you.  Now I see why you got sent to Wen," he says lightly.  Twin bolts of flame lance out from his eyes, striking Raisa and surrounding her in a flaming nimbus briefly, momentarily blinding you all.  

_Will Save:  19(21) fail.  Your powers have been drained completely (are at 0 ranks), and your strength and constitution are now 10._

When it clears, Raisa is still standing there, unharmed, except she's about 5'7", and lithe instead of voluptous.  Her clothing has shrunk with her to fit her perfectly still.  Raisa, you feel sick to your stomach from the sudden loss of strength and fitness, but otherwise are unharmed.

"What did you do to her?!" Dara shouts.  "Stop it, just... stop... or..."

"Or what, child," the man says calmly.

"Y-you're the one ... who was in ... my head?" she squeaks out.

"Yes," he says ominously, drawing out the word slowly.  Dara starts backing away shaking her head until she hits the wall, where she slumps down to sit, knees clutched against her chest, shaking.

"Now, Kevin, before we were so rudely interrupted, you asked me why I wanted Jackal?  The answer is simple.  I'm going to set him free."

*Mega-City of New York
Bush Memorial Hospital*
*Vince*
"I'm nurse Mayers," she says.  "And it's Mrs, actually," she adds, showing her ring finger.  "Now, see if you can calm yourself down and get those on you," she says offhandedly.  "There are some scissors there if you need to make a hole for your tail.  I'll be at the nurses station just outside.  And don't worry about the pants.  The hospital won't miss them."

*Straightjacket, Loki*
The nurse swings by with the scan reports before heading back to get Vince some pants.

*EPIC Institue
Johan*
"The more the merrier," Anna says.  "Besides, does Jackson look like he'd want to miss out on pizza?" she grins.  "Ug, but look who's with him," she says, indicating Cosmo.  You also see Michelle slowly trudging across the nearby field, head down, not looking all that happy. (Though Michelle can still have her conversation with SJ)

*Sanjay*
"Just once, when I was on the national under 19 soccer team for the Worlds.  It's really pretty, but the rich really live well, and the poor live in slums.  It's a horrible class division they have, really.  Hey, isn't Vince from there too?"

She looks over at the clock.  "Ten minutes are nearly up, sport," she grins.  "You have some quality time with Cosmo to get to, don'tcha?  I think I'll go get some uniforms and stuff for us tomorrow and actually *gasp* read up on what the heck we're supposed to do tomorrow."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 15, 2004)

Sanjay sighs and rolls his eyes.  "Oh, yeah, that should be lots of fun.  I can listen to Cosmo be an ass, Jackson whine, and Michelle do her Thunder impression.  I'll see you later," he says, getting up.  He gives Monica a peck on the cheek and takes his time heading to the hanger.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 15, 2004)

X12 chuckles dismally from his position on the floor.  "It all makes perfect sense now... you needed Raisa and the link to bring the Jackal here," he says, pulling himself up off the floor.  Slowly, he limps towards the net, looking it over with interest.  

"Free him?  You mean loose him on an unsuspecting public," X12 says.  "Evil for evil's sake, or do you think you can actually control the Jackal?  If you haven't seen him in action, _Father,_ then you're making a grave underestimation.  You lost control of the Directives... and you created us to do your bidding.  While Michael maybe Raisa's friend... the Jackal is beyond coercion, beyond reason, beyond direction -- free him and he'll destroy you and everything else he can."


----------



## Deva (Jun 15, 2004)

Raisa leans over and closes her eyes, placing her hands on her knees wanting the feeling of nausea passes. This is too much! She wants nothing more than to crawl over next to Dara and wait for the cavalry, but she doubts that would be happening anytime soon. 

She forces herself to stand straight again and looks at the creep with an "as-if" look that only a teenage girl can pull off. "Really, must you be so melodramatic?" Every word that passes her lips is oozing with mocking sarcasm.  "All this seriously over the top fire and shadow motif, the tired 'I am such a mysterious super villan' act... All you left out was the maniacle laughter and the white Persian cat and you would be exactly like every bad villian in every bad spy movie that has ever been made. Puh-lease! Like I am suppose to be afraid of you? So you come in here and strip my powers. Big woopty-doo! Any other day and I would have been shaking your hand, but like I said, I have had a bad day."

Okay, she is officially, certifiably insane. Mocking the man that just sucked her stength from her, has Michael immobilized, and will most likely kill her in the next thirty seconds. Still, she had to do something!

She starts stalking toward him, picking out the dried goop from in her hair. "Do you see this? Do you have any idea how hard it is going to be to get pick slop, mud, and other unmeantionable things out of my hair?!" She flicks it away. "Conditioner is not cheap! And look at these stains! Ruined! There is no way these clothes can be salvaged!"

If she's not already unconscious, dead, or both by this time, Raisa stops halfway across the room, the expression on her face totally serious. "And let me tell you another thing, Dickhead, if you think anything short of killing me is going to stop me from trying to help my friends you are sorely mistaken!" And - just like the animal that's too stupid to know its dead and keeps fighting - she'll rush at Tall Dark and Really Dark, prepared to go all girl fight on his ass.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

Kevin looks at Raisa

"Just too bad, she has some good power to be mimicked. I would have liked to mimicked them before you drain her. I am tired to be without good power. Nova's powers was interesting, but her aura make hard to gain another power without killing the target."

He walks near Jackal.

"And you, you have interesting powers, but I have a feeling that it isn't you but you powers you can't control, and in tht case, I risk to uncontrol myself. That's not a good idea."

He walks back near the dark man.

"Release him. That's funny. But it isn't like he can't be handle. He will do some trouble for a while, but if an EPIC team is send, they will have no prblem to stop him. It isn't like they havn't done it successfully. His brother is pretty"

OOC: Extra effort, gaining the extra: expended power


----------



## buzzard (Jun 15, 2004)

(into the communicator to Michelle)"Well he got bigger, and well uglier. He just about caused a panic in the emergency room. You'll probably have to see it to believe it really. I'll look you up when we get back"

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
"I don't want to control him, Directive 12.  I'm not Thunder," he says to X12 as he casually flicks a hand at the oncoming Raisa.  Shadows leech up from the floor around her, forming into man-like creatures that clutch and grab at her arms, neck and waist, holding her fast.  Their touch is like ice, further sapping her strength, and their skin is rough like sandpaper causing painful abrasions and small cuts as you struggle.

"You know, I am going to accomplish in a matter of moments what Wen has been trying to do in his little academy," the man says to Raisa, floating up a bit and placing a hand on the silent Michael's forehead.  "All he could hope for was to drive Jackal down, and hope to control him.  He could never free the boy of the Jackal.  I can.  And I will.  It won't even kill him.  You should be grateful," he says, cocking his head to the side slightly.  "Isn't that what you want, Miss da Cruz."  

The four shadow creatures holding Raisa echo him with sibilant voices.  "Isn't that what you want, Miss da Cruz," and give quiet laughs.

He looks at the wolf-boy in front of him.  "Isn't that what _you_ want?"

There's a long pause by Michael before he whispers, "Yes."

"You see, Kevin.  I'm doing what he wants.  I'm going to free him from his alter ego.  EPIC just seeks to control him.  Now step back, both of you," he says.  A burst of shadow dislodges from the wall behind X12, striking him in the back and yanking him back some twenty feet to land on his back, though he's not held.  Kevin is surrounded by shadow briefly and lifted up, placed on his feet beside Raisa and the four shadow men, nearly thirty feet away.

He then turns Michael so you all have a side view of he and the entrapped boy.  "I would free you for this, but it will be very painful," he says with no concern whatsoever.  His arm starts elongating into a dual edged sword.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 15, 2004)

"When he takes the Jackal from you, Michael, who will protect Cosmo?  What are you going to do when he unleashes your power in someone who's less selective about its use, Michael," X12 calls from across the hall.  "I'd rather see you controlling the Jackal than anyone he'll select, Michael -- you'll learn to control it one day... he'll use it indiscriminately as a weapon.

Nothing good is ever easy, Michael, but think how far you've come so far.  The conditions are horrific, the training is grueling, but when it's done, you'll have accomplished something great, Michael.  EPIC doesn't seek to control you -- they're trying to help you learn to master yourself."

_OOC: Not sure if our HP reset, but we gained 1 at PL9... I'm gonna spend an HP on inspiration... because frankly I'm stumped... _


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2004)

"You know you are pretty impressive. Drain powers, control shadows, shift your arms into swords. How many tricks are you able to do like that?" Say Kevin, coming closer to take a look at his swords hand. His hand come close the the edge, but he doesn't touch it, in fear to cut himself.

OOC: Bluff attempt to get the man's attention on the hand near the edge. Extra Effort to boost his mimic to 10. I DON'T spend a HP now. I'll be fatigued next turn, but better that than becoming unconcious on a failed backlash. Try to touch him with the other hand and try to mimic his drain power and his feats (mainly stunt related to his drain power). I use a HP on any backlash roll under 15.

If I have the time to, and the power too, I try to drain the man from his powers.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2004)

"While more is indeed merrier, I wouldn't enjoy having Cosmo and his quips with us. Let us hope he doesn't tag along." Noticing Michelle, he adds with concern in his eyes: "Michelle doesn't look like she is exactly enjoying her position of leadership."

Johan heads to the hangar to talk to Jackson. "Jackson. Anna and I are going for pizza, would you like to join us?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
"The Jackal is not the source of this boy's powers," the man says calmly as Kevin approaches.  Behind him, the flames roar a little brighter, echoed in the shadow man's eyes.  "He cannot control it," the man continues.  "Eventually, the Jackal will escape control.  Is that what you truly want, Directive 12.  The Jackal to stay in Michael, where it will eventually escape his control; escape and Michael will see everything the creature does.  It will destroy him.  Just like Kevin will be destroyed if he attempts to copy my powers."

He says the final sentence in a voice laced with concern.  "I understand you still have the desire to protect your so called friends, Mr. York, but your course of action will only kill you.  I have no desire to see you dead, only to help you achieve your potential.  But if you wish to stay with the others, to return to your life to face your punishment for what was done to Nova, to return home in shame to a disapproving father, then you may.  I will not force you walk with me.  Nor will I order you to not attempt to mimic my abilities, despite your misguided intentions to be the hero," he says, his arm returning to normal as he extends his hand to you instead.

"But be warned.  You will not survive."

His voice holds only truth, especially in his concern and assessment of Kevin's survival chance.  None of you have any doubt the results will be catastrophic if the attempt is made.

_Bluff:  Kevin 13(24) vs 38 [fails]_
_Sense Motive:  Kevin 19(23), X12 19(21), Raisa 18(22) [he's telling the truth about helping Michael and Kevin dying]_

*X12's Inspiration*
You realize a few things.  First, this guy is power incarnate; if he wanted you dead, you'd all be dead.  In fact, you know for a fact that he's pulling his punches with you.  You don't want to fight him.  Second, he must need you all here for something, something coming up shortly probably, and will do whatever he's planning on doing to Michael and there's not a damn thing you can do to stop him.  Third, you have a faint memory coming to you.  It was of one of your times in the lab, being injected with some sort of serum.  The doctor was speaking to him, and refered to him as Prophet.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Kevin stops his movement. He looks the man in the eyes.

"So called friend?" He looks around the room. "Maybe  you can tell it from most of the people here, but X12 is not so called. He has done more for me than I could reasonnably wait from him. Coming with you, would mean to watch my back at everytime. Maybe not from you, if all what you've said is true, but from others, like my duplicate. It has been the live I have for years, but it may change with the help of some people, like X12.

But what you'll do with the spirit of the Jackal that is bound into Micheal after you release it?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 16, 2004)

X12 heads as quickly as he can for Raisa, to check her over for injuries.  "I'm sorry you two got pulled into this -- there wasn't anything I could do to stop him from calling to you through the link," he whispers as he works.  "The best we can hope for now is that we survive this intact, all of us -- this is not a battle we can win, Raisa, not even if we were all at top performance.  He's going to take the Jackal, and leave us with Michael... and that's the best we can hope for right now.  We need to circle the wagons so to speak -- get Dara, Kevin, and Michael and get the hell out of here if we can.  The information we have alone will be invaluable to efforts to stop Father in the future."


----------



## Deva (Jun 16, 2004)

Several colourful curses -both english and portuguese - pass her lips as Raisa defiantly struggles against the shadow men. She hates this feeling, so weak and helpless and... normal!!  Ever since her mutant abilities first presented themselves she had always secretly wished it had never happened, but now she realizes that all she was was her powers. She was useless without her strength, just some silly girl who couldn't even save herself.

Defeated, Raisa stops struggling after a moment and goes silent. Scared and fighting back tears she just waits for the innevitable.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

_OOC:  Don't worry New York guys.  I'm not forgetting you.  Sizeable update coming later tonight for you all._

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
The man regards Kevin with his blazing eyes.  A small chuckle escapes him.  "I make an honest offer, am willing to give you a place among people who would support and befriend you, would remove a personal nemesis from the table on your behalf and curb your double's urge to end your existance, and you'd rather return to what is certainly going to be unpleasant?  Very well," he says with disappointment.

The shadows deepen a moment, then four more men step forth.  In less than the time it takes to draw a breath, they surround and grab hold of Kevin, dragging him back across the floor.  They speak in whispery voices over and over, "Fool.  You should have joined us.  What wonders and power you gave up.  What acceptance and freedom.  Fool."

X12 is shoved roughly back by the men of shadow surrounding Raisa, and into the grasp of four others and held fast.  "Welcome back, Directive 12.  You will be of great use.  You will never be free of our service," they whisper at him repeatedly.  Dara is left cowering against the wall.

Again his arm elongates into a razor sharp blade of shadows.  He places the tip at Michael's chest.  "Are you ready?" he asks?

"Do i...aaaaaaaAAAAHHHHHH!" Michael says, ending in a scream as the sword is plunged through him.  Surprisingly, little blood emerges as the sword tip bursts from his back.  The shadowy netting holds him securely in place.  The man's other hand extends as well, forming another sword which he casually plunges through Michael's chest next to the first, eliciting another pained wail from the wolf-boy.  In the background, the hearth blazes to life, a stream of flame jetting towards Michael as the man rips one sword upward and the other downward.  You only catch the start of the motion as the flame fills the room with brightness, so bright you lose your vision for a moment.  You fell yourselves suddenly free of the grips holding you and as you blink the spots from your eyes, you find the shadowed men gone.

And before you, getting to his clawed feet to stand fifteen feet in height, is Jackal.  On the floor to his left lays a young man you recognize as Michael, coughing weakly.

"I... AM... FREE!" the Jackal roars.

"Indeed, you are," the shadow cloaked man says from only a few feet away.  "And I freed you."

"I suppose you think I will obey you now!" the Jackal booms with a feral snarl.

"No, actually.  You're free to go."  The shadows vanish from one of the walls and a door becomes apparent.

"You ... will just let me leave?" the Jackal says with doubt.

"Of course."

The Jackal takes a huge step towards the door, then looks over at Michael.  "I'm taking him," he growls, wrapping one massive paw around the boy, claws digging in, drawing a groan from Michael.

"Fine.  He means nothing to me."

Glancing over to you.  "Can I kill them?"

"That's not very sporting," the man says with a chuckle.  "How about a hunt on your way to your goal?  But let's not give them too sporting a chance," he adds, blasting Jackal with shadowy energy.  Eight shadowy, eight foot tall werewolves emergy from the black bubble of energy looking up at Jackal with devotion.  "I will place them beyond the doorway for you.  Once you pass through, the hunt begins."

Jackal lets out a satisfied cackle and heads for the door.

"When you reach your destination, contact me," the man says.  Jackal's eyes glow with flame briefly and he laughs.

"I shall at that."

The beast, bearing Michael and accompanied by his shadow-selves, strides from the door which closes with a booming ring.

"Well, it seems our time is at an end," he says, striding over to your group.  "I suppose I won't be able to watch the fullfillment of your promising life, Directive 12, which is disappointing, but unavoidable.  You are not needed for my future plans, just a pleasant diversion.  And you, Mr. York, shall be missed.  Your abilities would have made you among the most powerful mutants in the world.  My offer was genuine.  Remember that as you die.  You, Miss da Cruz, shall feel better soon, not that your strength will save you.  When you are faced with choosing between the death of that snivelling whelp or your own, remember this; you'll both die anyway."

He floats up to the ceiling and melds with the shadow there until all you see are his flaming eyes.  Then the hearth goes out, and the room descends into total blackness.  You experience a brief instant where you feel like the floor has been removed from under you, then you slam into a tile floor.

The room is brightly lit and there are four katana's laying on the floor, one near each of you.  Raisa is normal size again and Dara is still crying.  Looking around, you see you are in a men's washroom.  The decorations indicate it is probably in a warehouse.  There is a single door to your left.  From some distance, you hear a howl.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 16, 2004)

"Well... this bodes well," X12 says, hefting the weapon.  "Anyone recognize anything about this place that might give us some clue as to where we are?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

"Dara. Are you ok? Can you contact Wen. We need him asap. Raisa. is your powers back? If yes, I'll mimic them, and Dara's one too. If we have to fight Jackal, I'll need as much boost as I can handle. I have no doubt the Jackal who get out of Micheal is even more powerfull than any Jackal we have seen up to now. He is pretty strong physically, we have more chance to handle him with something more psychic, in other words, Dara may be our best weapon. Why did I banish Nova's power... oh yeah, because I wanted to kill myself for what I did and prevent any new mistake from myself."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
Bush Memorial Hospital*
*Vince, Loki, Straightjacket*
Vincent finally comes out in some loose fitting pants that now have quite a few holes poked in them, accompanied by the nurse.  The doctor has been going over the scans quite thoroughly for a while.

"Ah, there he is," Dr. Johnson says as Vince comes up.  "Well, it looks like your celular changes have come to a halt.  Your bone spurs might grow some though, and you have what look like adrenal glands growing at the base of your tail.  My guess, from the look of your tail; the tip is hollow by the way, so be careful with it; is that you may be gaining some sort of poison injection ability.  I wouldn't worry about it though, just try not to sting anyone.

"Now, even though it looks like you aren't going to go through any sudden changes, we can't be sure.  Luckily, after your last visit, I worked out a temporary way to hold off any changes.  If you feel 'wierd,' like you are going to suddenly grow or something, take one of these," he says, taking a small bottle filled with tiny white pills out and setting it on the table.  "Those contain a fairly powerful celular growth inhibiter.  It should stop the change and prevent it from occurring again, at least for 12 hours.  That should give you time to get yourself back here, and let you finish any missions you're on," he says.

"Now, you, Tara and Loki may as well head out to your Van, and I'll get Straightjacket to sign the release forms and such, then you can get back to the institute and uh... see a tailor," he adds with a smile.  "I'll let you know if I can learn anything else from the scans and samples you gave us."

Tara comforts Vince by saying, "Don't worry.  You're not _that_ scary looking."

Once the two of them leave, and the Doctor and Straightjacket are in his office, he doesn't pull any papers out.  "Well, I gave him a bottle of sugar pills.  That should keep him calm at least.  Honestly, there's not a damn thing I can do to help him," he says, rubbing his head.  "It looks like the transformation has stopped, but who knows.  Just keep an eye on him.  The transformations won't kill him or anything, that I'm pretty sure of.  I'd uh, well I'd keep all that from him, but let my brother know when you see him."

It will be quite late when you return to the institute, well after supper with the sun pretty much set.  

*Johan*
Jackson readily abandons Cosmo, who is left there shouting, "Hey, I could really go for some pizza too!" across the field as you wheel towards the main parking lot.  The night is fun, and by the time you back, it's dark and you're full and tired.  Anna wheels off to her room with a cheerful "goodnight" and you and Jackson (aka the third wheel) head off to your rooms.  

*Michelle, Sanjay*
You two catch up with Cosmo in the hanger and prep the jet, load the uniforms in, stock some food and put some equipment inside.  You notice your uniforms have been adjusted, and instead of chest mounted communicators, each of you now get small earpieces.  About midway through the process, Straightjacket calls Michelle who leaves to see Vince.

The two of you pretty much finish without talking much to each other, and head off to get some sleep well after dark.

*Vincent, Michelle, Straightjacket, Loki*
Michelle comes to see Vince when he arrives.  (One word comes to mind.  Eek.)  But it's still Vince and he has a quick bite before asking what he should do about a uniform.  Luckily, several girls are present, including several sewing buddies of Dara who quickly latch onto Vince and drag him off to help him with his uniform problem.

Michelle heads off to make a message to everyone, and Straightjacket and Loki grab a bite to eat before heading to bed.

*Vincent*
You are up for many more hours, not to mention end up mostly naked in front of a room full of giggling girls.  You are measured, stuff is pinned over you, but, after the entire, sometimes embarassing, process, you end up with something that is remarkably nice.  Made of red leather with black highlights, your uniform has silver metal surrounding each point a bone spur sticks out.  Your wings are comforatable, your tail can move freely and it isn't too warm or anything.  Also nice, they made you two, though the second is all black without the metal surrounding the bone spurs.

You say thank you and start to leave when one of them laughs, "No thanks needed!  I video-recorded the whole thing!" and the door closes behind you.  You hear uproarious laughter from within as you go to mess for a quick bite and then to bed.

*Everyone but Sanjay*
When you arive ARIS informs you that the mission is slated to leave at 6AM from the tarmac, and that your uniforms and gear is already onboard.  ARIS also tells you to pack for a few days, as the mission may take that long.  There will be a full mission briefing on the plane in the morning.

*Sanjay*
You get back to your room to find it dark, except for a number of candles burning around the bed.  Upon that wonderful structure is a girl in a state of extreme undress, lounging comfortably, reading a book, her electrical energy buzzing in her transparent stomach adding to the light.

"Welcome back, sport," she says with a feral smile, tossing her book aside.  "I've been waiting for too long.  Now come here," she says, then wrinkles her nose.  "Um... after you shower, jet fuel boy," she laughs.  "Oh, and Michelle says we gotta be on the plane by 6AM.  I promise, you'll be up by then," she grins.

_OOC:  You all can do or say what you want, but Michelle will be holding the briefing the next morning on the plane, and without the need for further comment from me, that's where the main story will continue, finally all together as a group.  Oh my aching head! _


----------



## Deva (Jun 16, 2004)

"Master Wen was unconscious," Raisa says absently as she looks around. "So was Xi and Li." She scoops up the katana and tests the feel of it in her hand. "Face it boys, no one is coming to our rescue this time."

She walks over to Dara, kneeling down in front of her and gently placing a hand on the crying girls shoulder. "Dara? Mèl? I need you to pull it together now. He was the one... I get it. I know what it is like to have someone in your head," She takes Dara's hand and places the sword in it, "But we need you."

Standing she goes and picks up a weapon for herself. " Kevin, take what you need from me. I am going after Michael. If you guys want to stay here and wait, that's fine. But I got him into this mess I plan on getting him out."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

*October 11, 2120*
*Mega-City of New York*
*EPIC Institute, On An EPIC Passenger/Transport Jet*
*6:00AM*
You all awoke and made your way to the tarmac, boarding the jet in time for the mission.  Present are all of you, plus Cosmo, Kitten (Monica), Rebound, Iron Maiden (Anna), Mantis (Tara) and Hoppy.  You've all had a hearty breakfast and are taking turns changing into your uniforms, playing with the new ear piece communicators and waiting as Michelle makes a few last minute confirmations in the War Room.  

Cosmo is busy in the cockpit and Rebound sits with Anna and Johan discussing some sort of new targetting system Anna has installed in her armor, though the armor is stowed and she's in her wheelchair.  Tara is bugging Vince by tapping at his new bone spurs and generally teasing him good naturedly about his new look and complimenting him on his new uniform, while Hoppy sits sleeping on a seet beside her.  Monica is bubbly, clinging to Sanjay quite cheerfully; lord knows what made her so happy... ok, everyone has a fairly good idea.  Amazingly, Cosmo didn't make any comment beyond a smirk and shake of his head.  Straightjacket made everyone leave a seat open by the window because apparently his dad likes to sit there; in fact he is there, dressed in a uniform and fiddling with his earpiece.

_OOC:  Michelle, you can come in and give your briefing whenever you like.  The rest of you can talk amongst yourselves _


----------



## Elementor (Jun 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *6:00AM*Tara is bugging Vince by tapping at his new bone spurs and generally teasing him good naturedly about his new look and complimenting him on his new uniform, while Hoppy sits sleeping on a seet beside her.




Vince smiles good naturedly back at Tara, "Yeah, I love the new uniform.  Those girls did amazing things.  Too bad I was up most of the night getting fitted.  I can't exactly buy off the rack anymore.  Not that I could before."  Trying to stifle a yawn, Vince looks over at Hoppy and smiles at Tara, "Can I pet him?  He won't be scared of me will he?"

As they all get ready to leave, Vince absently checks one of the small shoulder pockets on his uniform where he has stashed a couple of his pills.  Just to make sure they are still there.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 16, 2004)

"I share some blame in this as well... he's the one who created me," X12 says, looking around the washroom.  "And we all need to get out of here alive -- EPIC will want as much information on him as they can possibly get.  If Michael's still alive, he's got some inside information as well; we'll have to find him and clear out of here fast -- even if it involves calling MTac or, God forbid... ZERO Company; we're gonna need something bigger than swords to handle a shadow army of rampaging Jackals."

"Whatever we do, though... we need to stick together; four of us might actually stand a chance against one of those things," he says, holding a hand for quiet as he places an ear to the door.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Kevin touch Raisa, and for the second time, he gain some height and muscle.

"Stange feeling to grow like that. Anyway, X is right. One against one, you will have some difficulty to beat him. Four against one, we may stand a chance.

And X, sorry for what I have said about you. I was only acting as he expected me to act, to gain some times.

Dara, do you let me mimic your power, two psychic may be usefull against Jackal?"

OOC: Gain the extra Expended power and raise bt 2 my power before mimicking Raisa. As I didn't use my two last extra effort, can I use them now or they are wasted? If I must do new extra efforts, I will spend 2 HP to ignore the fatigue.

I mimic Raisa all powers, skills and feats, except her mental link. If that's not possible, I don't use the all attributes and I only mimic Super-Strenght, Durability and Spot.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 16, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
_OOC:  Velmont, you used your first hero point before Prophet interrupted your second, and there is enough time passed that you've lost that one.  So you are starting from scratch and currently have four hero points left._

Dara sniffles and wipes her nose on her sleeve as Raisa talks to her.  "It was like being held under water when you didn't even get a breath," she says.  But she gets to her feet and picks up one of the swords.  "I'm coming with you, Raisa.  Hey, what's this thingy?" she asks, pushing a small depression on the hilt.  The blade suddenly radiates bright light.  In surprise, Dara drops the blade, which returns to normal again.

_Light Katana:  5L, +light_

Kevin touches Raisa's arm and grows to a like height and girth.  Fortunately, the pain of mimicing her powers is minimal, and he doesn't suffer long.   When Kevin asks to copy Dara, the glare she gives him could melt lead.  "Don't touch me!" she screams at him.  "Why didn't you just go with him!?  Then we'd finally be rid of you!"

_Backlash save (DC 16):  14(16) success!  Kevin now has:_

_Super-strength +8 (extra: protection +8, shockwave +8)_
_Feat: durability_
_Skill: spot (4 ranks)_
X12, you hear nothing beyond the door.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 16, 2004)

Michelle gets up early to work on any last minute details for the mission as well as contacting SAP to verify the meeting.

Once the jet is airborne, she will stand and address everyone.

Our mission here is two-fold. Firstly we are going to find out what the freezers were for and help defend the facility they were going to transport biohazardous material from, or at the very least convince SAP to up their own defenses. This is the easy part, we have a meeting at noon  with Mr. Tyson Santala, a public relations official in South American Pharmaceuticals.  He is also a high level aide to SAP CEO Allison Vaile. I hope you all checked out the information on SAP from ARIS.

Epic hasn't had any direct dealing with SAP but concidering the ecomomic and political power that the company has it is crucial that we do not get on their bad side. Hopefully by having Vince with us it will help smooth out any bumps along the way.

Once we get permission to help defend the facility Straightjacket, Cosmo, Neutron, Loki, Iron Maiden and Rebound will head out to start co-ordinating the defense, Straightjacket will be team leader until either myself or Johan is present. The rest of us will remain behind to continue negotiations with SAP if anything else is needed to be done.

The second part of the mission is going to be locating and stopping Mole and his crew. We can track the freezer units so that should give us an advantage of sorts. It is critical that we do this before they steal whatever they are after. Remember they are all criminals and need to be stopped, at this point Michelle briefly looks over towards Tara.  I don't need to remind any of you that this mission is of critical importance, lives could be at stake. If there isn't any questions, I need to talk to Straightjacket for a minute.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 16, 2004)

Kevin grabs a Katana.

"Fine with me if you don't want, Dara. But I suggest you not to waste your time and effort to hate me for now. We have enough problem with Jackal, and you'll have plenty of time to hate me after that. We must stay in group, it is our best chance to get Jackal down.

X let me mimic you acute senses. It will lower the chance to get surprise."

OOC:If X accept, Kevin touch X. Mimic power (Super-Sense), Mimic Skill (Listen). Now, for feats, I got a questuion. Many are linked to powers. Many immunities are the immunity power, does they count as feats? I am suppose to be able to mimic one feat per level of my mimic power. X have 13 feats, but 7 are from immunities, and 3 other are linked to powers? If I can, I will mimic (Iron Will, Immunity(Electricity), Scent, Blind-Sight and Rapid Healing), if I can only choose one, I will take Scent.)


----------



## Mimic (Jun 16, 2004)

Once Michelle and Straightjacket are in a more private part of the jet.

Look, I know you don't like the way I do things sometimes and that's fine. Go to Thunder and complain, get him to assign someone else as leader but until that happens I am the leader and I can't be wondering whether the people that are supposed to be following me are suddenly going to start questioning my orders.

I need to know if you can wait until the mission is over to start questioning my orders because if you can't then I am going to have to assign someone else as team leader.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 17, 2004)

"For now you're forgiven, Kevin, but we're gonna have a long talk once we get Michael and get out of here," X12 says after Kevin's apology.  "You're welcome to try my senses, Kevin, but I'm not sure they're working right -- I'm not sure anything is working right," X12 says.

"I don't hear anything," he says after a brief pause, then surveys the sword more closely.  "At least Father didn't scrimp on weapons... if we're going to die, at least we'll have a sporting chance,' he adds with a chuckle.

He opens the door a crack, then closes his eyes and gently sniffs the air.

_OOC: Let's see if my senses are still working.  *Powers:* Super Senses, Telescopic, Blindsight._


----------



## Deva (Jun 17, 2004)

Raisa wrinkles her nose in digust. "Must you call him that?"

She paces anxiously while waiting for X to do his thing, examining her sword for the same indentation that Dara's had on the handle.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 17, 2004)

"Well why exactly do you intend to put me in charge of a team if you don't think I'm gonna listen to your orders? I don't ask to be in charge of anything. I also don't intend to keep my yap shut if you are doing something I don't think is wise. If you just want a drone, pick somebody else. I'll pull my weight, don't worry, but don't expect me to follow blindly. I won't let our people down though no matter what the orders. "


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute, On An EPIC Passenger/Transport Jet*
The briefing over, and Michelle and Straightjacket talking privately in the hall between the passenger compartment and the cockpit, Cosmo squeezes between the two and enters the cockpit.  His voice soon comes over the intercom.

"Ok, kiddies.  Buckle up, or hold on, because we're going to be taking off shortly."

*Vince*
"You want to pet a grasshopper," she says with an arched eyebrow.  "You know, he's not a dog.  He pretty much eats stuff and keeps me company and..."

_CHIRP!_

"...chirps," she says.  "Now, if you feed him something, he'll tolerate it I'm sure," she adds.

*Michelle, Straightjacket*
Cosmo makes it obvious he's listening in by pretty much turning his head to watch you.  "Wow, you're both feisty," he says with a perfect smile.  "Just remember, beautiful, we're not automatons.  If he's supposed to help you lead, isn't it his job to question orders he doesn't think are good?" he says to Michelle.

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
_OOC:  The katana's are all the same.  The button is easily held down if you use a normal grip on the sword._

Kevin touches X12 and manages to mimic some of his abilities.

_Kevin gains the following:_

_Super senses +7 (flaw: scent only; extra: telescopic +2)_
_Feats:  iron will, immunity (electrcity), scent, blind sight, rapid healing_
_Skills: listen (5 ranks)_
X12 cracks the door a bit and sniffs the air.  His nose seems to be working normally, but he smells nothing that he can identify as dangerous.  He smells dust, lamp oil and some other scents he can't identify.  He signals the ok, and you all creep out of the hall...

...and into a dark hallway.  There is thick red carpet beneath your feet and the twenty foot wide hallway has dark oaken walls.  Along the walls, oil lamps sit in holders, providing very little light at long intervals.  There are suits of armor every twenty feet, and pictures of knights and ladies adorn the walls here and there.  You can make out doors along the wall ahead, as well as to your left and right.  Behind you, there is a wall where the door to the washroom should be, there is a window, draped heavily in red cloth curtains.   The entire place is eerily quiet.

"It looks like a castle or mansion or something," Dara whispers, clutching her Katana, it's glowing blade providing illumination out ot about fifteen feet.  "Hey, a window!" she exclaims, her voice ringing out.  She tears the curtains aside to reveal a window and outside... a wall of shadow, impenetrable to sight.


----------



## Deva (Jun 17, 2004)

A shudder runs up Raisa's spine when Dara pulls back to curtain to reveal the shadows. She grips the sword tighter. "Creepy castle, darkness everywhere, the way we came is cut off, rampaging monsters.... I feel like I am in some bad horror movie. We are so not splitting up, I do not care how much faster searching will be!" 

She move past X, taking the lead. "Kevin, bring up the rear. You and I have the best defences against, well, everything. I do not think I have to tell you to keep eyes and ears open."

Raisa will look around, trying to spot any sign of which way Jackal may have gone.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 17, 2004)

Responding to Raisa's question--
"Calling him Father is both soothing to me and insulting to him; as soon as we get out of here, I'll tell you what other information I have that might put you more at ease and give you another name for him.

_Outside in the halls..._
X12 proceeds over to Dara quickly, shushing her.  "Cheery decor," X12 whispers when Dara throws back the curtains.  "I'm going to guess without a point of reference, you can't even try to contact one of the senior EPIC members, correct, Dara?"

Looking around at the pictures, X12 whispers, "Anyone a history or heraldry buff?"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Vince*
> "You want to pet a grasshopper," she says with an arched eyebrow.  "You know, he's not a dog.  He pretty much eats stuff and keeps me company and..."
> 
> _CHIRP!_
> ...




"He's not just a grasshopper.  He's not like other grasshoppers at all.  He's an outcast from others of his kind just like we are.  I'm sure he wouldnt mind another friend would you Hoppy?"  Looking around for something Hoppy might like to eat, Vince grabs the "in flight safety manual" and sees if Hoppy wants to eat it.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Ok, kiddies.  Buckle up, or hold on, because we're going to be taking off shortly."




"Aw, geez, here we go..." Sanjay says, strapping himself into the chair and holding on tight in mock fear.

"So hopefully all of our contacts speak English, 'cause, and no offense, Vinnie, but we might have trouble if we need to rely on you as our spokesperson..." he says, finally getting a good look at Vincent's new form.  

He adds, watching Vince try to befriend Hoppy, "Hey, don't go feeding Hoppy that.  We'll probably need it, Cosmo's the pilot."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

*Kevin York, HP:4, Condition: Healthy, Stun:0, Lethal:0*

Kevin let the other pass, taking the rear guard. "I'll have my eyes and hears open, and even my nose, thanks to X."

Kevin starts to look at the painting. "Sorry. I have seen many, but I was never listening to the people when they were explaining who they were. But it is strange, it's look more like an European style of castle, not japanese."

Kevin stay alert, and try to detect any smell that could be left by someone else than the four of the group.

OOC:
Note about mimics:

Super-strength +8 (extra: protection +8, shockwave +8) [1]
Super senses +7 (flaw: scent only; extra: telescopic +2) [2]
Feat: iron will, immunity (electrcity), scent, blind sight, rapid healing [2]
Feat: durability [1]
Skill: listen (5 ranks) -> +7 [2]
Skill: spot (4 ranks) -> +6 [1]
Skill: medecine (3 ranks) -> +5 [3]


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Mega-City of New York
EPIC Institute, On An EPIC Passenger/Transport Jet*
*Vince*
"Ahem," Tara says, poking vince in the head with one of her insect appendages.  "Grasshopper does not equal garbage disposal.  Feed him food if you are gonna feed him, not laminated books of paper."

Hoppy seems to agree with Tara and lets out a loud chirp, smacking the book from your hands with his forepaws.

"Besides, he's not an outcast.  I grew him from a normal grasshopper.  I just haven't quite got shrinking him back handled yet, but I'm working on it!"

*Sanjay*
"At least he isn't going to have to land vertically.  I don't think this bulky thing can do that anyway," Monica says.  She leans over and whispers into Sanjay's ear.  "Hey, wanna check out the bathroom later?"

"Hey Vincent," Tara says, having overheard Sanjay.  "Aren't you from the SAA?"

*Take-off Eh*
Take off is smooth and like any other passenger jet you've been on.  After a ten minute climb, you level out and change course, heading southerly.  A short while later, Cosmo comes over the intercom.

"Alright kiddies.  We're at cruising altitude and the weather looks clear all the way to Brazilia.  We should be there in about three hours.  You can unbuckle and move around if you want.  Oh, and someone wanna bring me a sandwich and orange juice from the fridge back there?  I didn't get breakfast."

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
_OOC:  Velmont, no need to post your mimicry really.  I update your excel character sheet whenever you mimic someone._

Raisa, you look at the carpet, and with the help of Dara's lit up sword, you easily see recent depressions in the carpet.  The depression are large and show evidence of claws, and one set is absolutely huge.  They head down the hall.

Dara shakes her head at X12's question.  "I can't pick up anyone but us.  I mean, I should sense someone, but it's like there's something blocking me.  It's really hard for me to detect people though, especially at range.  I have to really focus on it and know the person I'm looking for and where abouts he is.  It can take a long time to do."

As you all look at the pictures and items as you pass, you don't recognize the names, though you do recognize some of the more famous titles.  There are dukes and lords of various english counties.  Kevin's assessment of the style seems to be correct.

X12 and Kevin can tell, both by the now obvious trail and the scent that Jackal has passed this way recently.  You continue up the hall and come to a large intersection.  The room is round, about 30 feet in diameter, and there are four passages, one in each direction.  Along the wall between each corridor are two suits of armor flanking an elaborate decorative tapestry, each depicting the same castle.  Raisa looks at the tracks, and sees them split up.  A pair of prints go to the right, and something was dragged between them.  The same thing happens to the left, with similar drag marks.  The drag marks could very well be a body.  Jackal's prints go straight.


----------



## Deva (Jun 17, 2004)

Raisa looks around the circular room, contemplating the three other corridors and reminding herself NOT to split up. "I do not think Jackal would want Michael out of his sight." She takes a couple steps down the corridor straight ahead, taking a closer inspection of larger prints. "We should go this way."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 17, 2004)

"It's alright, Dara.  Once we find Michael and get out of here, we'll find a place to hole up and give you a chance to find Master Wen, since he should be located in a fairly narrow search area," X12 says.  "He'll know what to do from there, I'm sure."


"I doubt there is anyone manning this castle, like serving staff, but there is always a possibility," X12 says, kneeling to inspect the drag marks closer.  "Regardless, I agree with Raisa -- I doubt the actual Jackal would leave Michael with one of his accessories.  We should follow the main tracks together; follow them as far as we can and backtrack if they run cold; we really need to be concerned about rooms like this -- large, difficult to defend properly -- and dead-end hallways, where they can block us in."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

*Kevin York, HP:4, Stun:0, Lethal:0, Condition:Healthy*

"Narrow search?" Kevin stare at X12 "As far as we know, we may be in China as much as Great Britain."

Kevins looks at the other marks. "Similar. It seems Jackal is playing with us. He wants us to split, I am pretty sure. A prey is easier to hunt when he is alone. One trcak or the other, I see nothing that could tell us whih one is the good ones."

OOC: It was more for myself, I wanted to gather them all in one place for my information.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2004)

No, I don't expect you to be drones, she says with a sigh. I don't think I was clear on what I wanted to say. Questioning my orders and offering alternate plans is fine and I welcome it, even if they come from Cosmo. Michelle says as she glances over to Cosmo and gives him a smile, just to let him know she just teasing.

But what I don't need is to get into a shouting match and have you storm away like our last mission, there is a time and place for questions, if you have reservations about the way a mission is to go, say something before we are in the middle of it and I picked you because I think you would make a good leader.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 17, 2004)

"OK I won't abandon the team. I'll lead the team if you want, but I'm not sure I'm really smart enough for the job. Remember my life experience has been dumb jock, which I was very good at. "


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
Dara is looking at the paths that leave the room as the three of you talk. "Uh... weren't there eight shadow Jackal's? I only see four of their prints."

A faint rattle is heard by X12 and he is the only one with any warning as from four of the suits of armor, a shadow bursts, two charging headlong at Dara who stands a few feet seperate and one at both Kevin and X12.

_Listen checks failed for all but X12. Raisa and Kevin are surprised and unable to act this round. Dara and X12 can act normally in initiative order.._

_Initiatives: Dara 21, Shadows 16 (1-destroyed, 2-1VP, 3-1VP, 4-NA), Raisa 15, Kevin 12 (3HP, 1S), X12 6_

Dara steps back as the two shadows close on her. As they get within sword range, she lashes out, impaling one through the chest. The shadows that compose it bubbles and steams, and with a pained hiss the creature vanishes in a puff of smokey shadow.

The second shadow grabs hold of Dara, causing her to cry out and drop her sword which immediately loses its glow. There is a streak of darkness blacker than the shadows in the room as it races away down the left hall with her firmly in its grasp. You can barely see it as it runs into the darkened hallway, already easily 80 feet away.

A shadow leaps at Kevin, raking its claws at him. It's claws rip through the fabric of his shirt, glancing off his chest before he rakes his other claws across Kevin's leg. The wound has an initial spray of blood, then goes numb and the blood flow is halted. The attack leaves Kevin a bit nautious.

_Attack: 2 (VP to re-roll, 17) hits; 13 hits_
_DMG Saves (DC 18): 8 (HP to re-roll becomes 22) success; 17 fails [1L]_
_WILL Save (DC 11): 3 fails [you super strength is drained by 1 and the lethal hit becomes a stun hit]_

The final shadow lowers his shoulder, slamming bodily into X12. X is lifted off his feet and flies ten feet into a suit of armor, then the wall. He manages to maintain hold of his sword and roll to his feet away from the fallen armor.

_Attack: Shadow 25 hits_
_DMG Save (DC 26): X12 23 (natural 20) fails [1S]; Shadow 14 (VP to re-roll, 23) succeeds vs lower DC_
_WILL Save (DC 11): 17 success_

_X12 is up. Then round 2._

*On An EPIC Passenger/Transport Jet*
*Michelle, Straightjacket*
"Naw, you underestimate yourself," Cosmo says, echoing Michelle's sentiment about leadership ability. "You two are two of the few with common sense around here. Johan's good too, but way too analytical and he's kinda a bookworm, you know? But no offense, SJ; if I gotta follow someone, I'll follow her around. Better scenery," he grins as he engages the autopilot.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 17, 2004)

"Raisa!  Go after Dara!" X12 calls out as he readies his blade and advances on the shadow that attacked him.

_OOC: I'll attack that shadow. _


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

"Damn, he splits us. You bastard!" Kevin light up his blade, and attack his shadow.

No HP on the drain save. HP on damage save against shadows on a dice roll (without modifier) of 8 or less. I use a HP to unstun if that happen.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
_Initiatives: Dara 21, Shadows 16 (1-destroyed, 2-2VP, 3-2VP, 4-NA), Raisa 15, Kevin 12 (4HP, 2S, stunned), X12 6 (1HP, 1S, stunned)_

_OOC:  I hope you said that in the appropriately geeky voice _

X12 lunges forward, slashing at the shadow jackal.  The blade strikes it in the cheek, then with a ripple passes through.  A small drop of shadow follows the passage of the blade, but the creature remains standing, glowering toothily at X12.

_Attack:  23 hits_
_DMG Save (DC 20):  27 success_

You hear Dara scream once as she is carried away by the shadow Jackal, who passes out of sight in the dimly lit hall.  The other two shadows prove difficult to see, now that the light from Dara's sword is gone.  One slashes its claws again at Kevin, scoring a pair of hits and drawing garish stripes down his chest but  the second claw barely scratches the skin of his right arm.  Again, there is only a small amount of blood from the ches wound as it goes numb.  Kevin staggers back against the wall, growing pale.  His sword slips from his grasp to clatter to the ground.

_Attacks:  21 hit, 15 hit_
_DMG Save (DC 19's):  4 (HP to re-roll is 7, becomes an 11) fails [1L becomes, stunned], 21 success_
_WILL Saves (DC 11):  7 fails  [you super strength is drained by 1 and the lethal hit becomes a stun hit]_

The shadow before X12 clutches its clawed hands together and swings them in a vicious underhand clubbing motion, putting immense power behind the move.  He connects with a loud _crack_ on X12's jaw, lifting him from his feet and sending him soaring backwards again into the wall.  His sword goes sliding away over the rug.

_Attack:  10 (VP to re-roll becomes 21) hit_
_DMG Save (DC 30):  4 (HP to re-roll becomes 20) fail [1S, stunned]_
_WILL Save (DC 11):  16 success_[size=+0]

Both Jackals turn and move as one to block the hall Dara was taken down.  They afix Raisa in their fearsome gaze, flexing their clawed hands.

_Raisa is up.  Dara and the fleeing Jackal are out of sight.  X12 and Kevin are both stunned and obviously unable to defend themselves.  You can only get by the two Jackals with a successful DC25 acrobatics check for each Jackal._

_Neither X12 or Kevin can act this round, having used hero points and being stunned and you three are in serious trouble._
[/size]


----------



## Deva (Jun 17, 2004)

"Dara!!" Raisa grips the katana tightly, making sure that the button is depressed on the handle. She'll close the distance between her and the Jackals and swing at the head of one and try to duck by the other.

_*POWERS*: Move-by-attack; Acrobatics_


----------



## Calinon (Jun 17, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin
*_Initiatives: Dara 21, Shadows 16 (1-destroyed, 2-2VP, 3-2VP, 4-NA), Raisa 15, Kevin 12 (4HP, 2S), X12 6 (1HP, 1S)_

Raisa's sword bursts into light as she presses tightly on the hilt and dances forward towards both Jackals.  The sword slices into the beasts' maw, and like when Dara struck one with her sword, the creature disolves with a pained hiss and a puff of smokey shadow.  As she strikes, she turns to try to step by the other creature, and it clamps down with its jaw on her shoulder

_Attack:  24 hits_
_DMG Save (DC 24):  6 fails_

Raisa tries to spin and twirl around the other Jackal, but the creature snarls darkly and slides to block her.  It grates its claws together with a metallic sound, then lunges forward to try to drive them into your shoulders.  Raisa steps back and the claws hiss over her top without ripping it.

_Attacks:  6 miss; 19 hits_
_DMG Save (DC 17):  17 success_

_Raisa, Kevin and X12 are up, and things are looking... brighter.   Kevins sword lays at his feet, X12's is 15 feet away down the right hall and Dara's lies five feet behind Raisa, near the left hall._


----------



## Mimic (Jun 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Naw, you underestimate yourself," Cosmo says, echoing Michelle's sentiment about leadership ability. "You two are two of the few with common sense around here. Johan's good too, but way too analytical and he's kinda a bookworm, you know? But no offense, SJ; if I gotta follow someone, I'll follow her around. Better scenery," he grins as he engages the autopilot.




You better enjoy what you can, because that's all you'll ever get to see. She tells him in a mock insulting tone as she snaps her fingers at him. Although she does blush a little at the half handed compliment.

Seriously John, you don't have to be the smartest to be a leader. Just trust your instincts and you will do fine.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 17, 2004)

Kevin get back to his senses.

"Damn, my sword."

He try to take it back (and light it up) and ten slice that shadow.


----------



## Deva (Jun 17, 2004)

Raisa takes a quick second to look back at X and Kevin. "Turn the swords on!" Growling nearly as viciously as the creature in front of her, she turns back to her opponent. "Now get the hell out of my way!" Raisa will attack with the sword again, and if strike is successful and pooch goes poof, she'll see if Dara's okay.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 17, 2004)

X12 covers the distance to his sword and readies himself for incoming attacks.

_OOC: Half to move, Half for Total Defense._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 18, 2004)

"Check out the b..." Sanjay replies in a normal voice before clueing in.  He then gives her an incredulous look, whispering back, "Geez, girl, you're insatiable."  He then shrugs with a grin, "What, like I'm going to say no?"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 18, 2004)

"Yeah I'm from here.  My family owns PPP, the second largest producer of pharmaceuticals in the world and is based in Rio.  That's where I grew up."

Vince gets up and moves towards the back to grab a sandwich and orange for Cosmo.  Heading back to the cockpit with the food, he stops and gives Hoppy half of the sandwich.  Turning to finish his trip to the front of the plane, Vince gets a scowl across his face as he remembers numerous past encounters with the smart-talking and arrogant Cosmo.  With an obvious change of heart, Vince sits back down and gives Hoppy the other half of the sandwich while eating the orange himself.  "Screw him" Vince mutters to himself.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 18, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
_Conditions: Dara (unknown), Raisa (N/A), Kevin (4HP, 2S), X12 (2HP, 1S) [edited for X12's inspiration HP use]_

Raisa hacks again at the lunging shadow. Not perhaps the most graceful of attacks, but she cleaves through it from shoulder to pelvis diagonally, and it lets out a yelp and poofs into a smokey cloud.

_Attack: 27 hits_
_DMG Save (DC 24): 16 fails_

As Kevin and X12 get their blades and light them up, Raisa looks down the hall that Dara was dragged by the fourth shadow Jackal. It's tracks sink deeply into the carpet along the drag path she saw earlier, but the flickering lamps do not let you see very far in the shadowy hall. A scream echoes from some distance down the hall. Kevin hears it from down the path Jackal's tracks lead while X12 hears it from the right hall and Raisa hears it from the direction they took Dara.

*On An EPIC Passenger/Transport Jet*
The flight is relatively calm and short. Jackson ended up taking Cosmo food, and after two and a half hours, Cosmo comes across the intercom.

"We'll be landing shortly, kiddies. Buckle up and if you take a look out your right hand windows, you'll see a pretty amazing sight.

Indeed he's correct. To your right stretches the modern marvel that is Brazilia. Towering buildings soar into the sky, beautiful works of modern engineering. You see specs moving on several levels of the city, and shortly realize that they are vehicles travelling predesigned flying roadways. Several elevated train tracks hover in the sky as well. Aroudn the city center, a sprawling metropolis extends. There is a tall wall around the city, outside of which far poorer construction exists, evidence of the two tier class system. 

But what draws your eye is beyond the city. A huge cylindrical tower extends from the ground up into the sky beyond the clouds. Floating and flying vehicles buzz around the tower which stands without any outward support. Undoubtedly you are viewing SAA's nearly completed space elevator, owned, designed and constructed by Lunar Developments. It is the first of its kind and designed to work with a internally generated magnetic propulsion which feeds off the Earth's magnetic field.

As you are about to land, Monica comes out of the washroom and bounces over to her seat, adjusting her dress. About a minute later, Sanjay follows just as the plane starts its decent towards the International Airport. Once you land, it takes about 15 minutes to unload the van and get the gear ready, as well as change into your uniforms and armor.

As you are prepping, an stretch hover-limo drive up to your plane. It has the SAP logo on the hood and sides of the limo. The driver opens the rear door and a pleasant looking man gets out, accompanied by a younger woman with an electronic datapad tucked under her arm. He strolls over and introduces himself.

"Good morning!" he says cheerfully, with a friendly and honest smile. "My name is Pavo Santala. I am an aide to Mr. Rameirez, and on behalf of Ms. Vaile, Mr. Rameirez and SAP, I welcome you. This is my personal secretary, Ms. Price," he says of his aide, who dutifully takes notes on her data pad. "We're here to take a few pictures and make sure we have your names spelled correctly so we can have your security passes ready when we reach SAP Corporate Headquarters. We want to endeavor to make your visit to our company as comfortable and streamlined as possible." He is very professional and very friendly, and seems to you all an honest and trustworthy individual. Definitely the person to send to make a good first impression.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

"Looks like coming that way. Raisa, do you still have your link with Dara? Can you get any info from that link?"

OOC: I suppose the 2 point of super-strenght drained have lower the extra too?


----------



## Deva (Jun 18, 2004)

"Do not tell me what to do, Kevin," Raisa snaps irritabley. She scoops up Dara's fallen sword and looks back at the boys. "Sounds and echoes will play tricks on you, but I know what I saw. That thing took Dara down here, so this is the way I am going."

She stalks down the hall, slowly and cautiously, keeping an eye open for any deviation in the tracks overlaying the drag marks. _Dara,_ she tries to contact the telepath, _talk to me. What is happening, where are you?_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 18, 2004)

"Calm down, Raisa, please -- we'll find her and Michael and get out of here," X12 whispers as he follows after her.  "She's a tough girl -- remember what she did to Carl?  If we can hear Dara from two directions, that gives us some clues as to how the castle might be laid out -- the pathways are probably connected somewhere close to where she cried out."

_OOC: Keep the sword lit... if they're going to attack us, they're going to attack us._


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

Kevin's grip on his sword thigthen.

_Relax Kevin, you do or say stupid things when you let your emotion out. It isn't the time._

"I just tought of something. Can you think they will override Dara's thoughts like they did with X?"


----------



## Mule (Jun 18, 2004)

Randall spends the flight working on his card tricks, it's been a while since he's done any.  He's never been to Brazilia before and is duely impressed with the view.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 18, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
The light helps as you make your way down the tunnel the shadow carried Dara.  Raisa's attempts to speak mentally with Dara aren't all that successful.  She's alive, but something is preventing your mental link from communicating.  All you get is waves of pain and fear.

The depressions follow in the drag marks, well spaced.  There are doors on either side of the hall, but none appear to have been opened, and the tracks continue onward.  Ahead you see a sharp corner in the hall to the right.  With your glowing swords you spot a human foot sticking out from around the corner.  From its position, whoever it belongs to is lying face down.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 18, 2004)

"Last oddity led to an ambush," X12 says.  "I'll watch our flank," he says, turning around to watch the passage they just came down.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

"Do you think it could be Michael? Raisa, you want to go first, or you leave me that honor. Your choice." asks Kevin to Raisa. First or second, as Raisa will choose, Kevin will walk silently and try to see why is that man lying.


----------



## Deva (Jun 18, 2004)

"Calm down?" Raisa grips the pommel of the sword so tight her hand shakes. "Right, calm down. Do not think about the things wanting to eat us, or the fact that no one in the world knows where we are or what is happening, or that the closest thing I have to a friend in Epic was just dragged off by one of the creatures wanting to kill us! I will calm down when they are all dead or I am. Whichever comes first."

She takes a deep breath and looks appologetically to X. "Sorry." She opens her mouth to say more but when the light catches the foot she forgets whatever she was going to say and runs around the corner.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 18, 2004)

"Wait, we must stay in group!" Kevin turns to X, "Come on, and continue to watch our back!" Kevin start to follow Raisa, he walks hastly, but doesn't run to stay alert.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 18, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
Raisa dashes around the corner without answering Kevin and finds...

...a suit of armor laying on the floor.  The drag marks end with it.  In fact, all traces of footprints end completely.  No sign of dara and no sign of the shadows can be seen.  Ahead, another long hallway, lined with doors with weak lamps doing as much to cast suspicious looking shadows as they do cast light.  There are more suits of armor standing in the hall.  Each of them could hold a shadow or just be a normal suit of armor or heaven forbid, be animate objects just waiting for you to pass!

Another scream, obviously Dara, comes from both the way you came and the way you are heading, then another even longer scream followed by an evil chuckle.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 18, 2004)

Michelle is impressed at the sight of the city but her eyes are always drawn towards the space elevator.

I'd love to be able to get a closer look at that, the magnetic fields must be incredible. She says to no one in particular.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Good morning!" he says cheerfully, with a friendly and honest smile.  "My name is Pavo Rameirez.  I am an aide to Mr. Santala, and on behalf of Ms. Vaile, Mr. Santala and SAP, I welcome you.  This is my personal secretary, Ms. Price," he says of his aide, who dutifully takes notes on her data pad.  "We're here to take a few pictures and make sure we have your names spelled correctly so we can have your security passes ready when we reach SAP Corporate Headquarters.  We want to endeavor to make your visit to our company as comfortable and streamlined as possible."  He is very professional and very friendly, and seems to you all an honest and trustworthy individual.  Definitely the person to send to make a good first impression.




Good morning to you as well, Mr. Rameirez, Michelle says walking up to him. Thank you for the welcome and we appreciate the hospitality that SAP is extending us. We will try to make this as quick and painless as possible. She tells the man giving him a big smile. We will be more than happy to answer any questions you might have.

<Diplomacy +8, trying to give a good impression>


----------



## Deva (Jun 19, 2004)

Staring down at the suit of armor, Raisa feels the panic threatening to overwhealm her. She has never been so scared in her life before, for herself or for someone else. 

Shadow Guy had been right. Even with all her strength back, it wasn't doing her or anyone else any good. Who was she kidding? She was no hero. She couldn't do this. Who knew how many hoops Jackal and his shadow creeps would make them jump through before finally getting bored with the hunt and just killing them. Only god knew what he was doing to Dara and Michael, and Raisa could do nothing to stop him.

"Screw that," She mutters to herself. 

"Hey, Jackal!" She shouts, oblivious if X and Kevin have caught up to her yet and not really caring. "You hear me? I just wanted to tell you before you grow a pair and decide to kill us how much I enjoyed beating you down. It is not every day that I get to humilate the mutant that has everyone terrified to even go near him. Seeing you cringe when I swung at you, hearing you yelp and whimper every time I hit you, knowing that with every strike I was allowing Michael take back control. God, what I rush!"

She starts to walk slowly down the hall. "And to think I was pulling my punches to. I mean, I was not even trying! So, that got me thinking. How much of your uber badness was actually from Michael? I mean, you are hiding from us, from me, using your little shadow Jackal's to hunt us down one at a time. Why would the most frightening mutant on this planet be hiding from us unless you really are just a whining, crotch licking, mutt!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 19, 2004)

"Well, hey, this is going way better than Methesda already,"  Sanjay whispers to Monica as Michelle speaks.  "Check this place out," he continues at a whisper, looking around.  "Once the business is done, we should stick around for some fun, dontcha think?"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 19, 2004)

Stepping out of the plane and getting the sudden rush of scents on the moist air floods Vincent with feelings of home.  "Ahhh, it's good to be back."  Seeing the entourage arrive and speak with Michelle, Vince moves over behind her to back her up if she needs help with anything.  Easily able to look over her with his new height, Vince takes in the surroundings appreciatively, all the while being wary of a potential ambush.  After all he stepped outside the complex again and he always gets attacked out here...by something.  Probably Split...


----------



## Calinon (Jun 19, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA*
*Sanjay*
"Maybe," Monica says. "I don't think I can afford to go anywhere here. Did you see the wall around the city? To keep the poor people out?" she whispers back.

*Michelle*
"Well, I'm not here to actually ask questions," he responds. "In fact, I don't even know why you're meeting with Mr. Santala, nor do I have sufficient security clearance to ask. I'm just here to make sure your trip to our corporate headquarters is easier, and get your security passes prepared so you don't have any delays in meeting with Mr. Santala. In fact, it looks like we'll be arriving an hour early, so I'll reschedule some appointments and let him know," he adds helpfully. "Ms. Price will take your security photos and once you are ready, you can follow our vehicle," he says, as the driver opens the door again for him and he goes to get inside the vehicle to call his boss.

*Everyone*
Ms. Price is very curt and professional, and efficiency is obviously a trait of hers. Despite that, she doesn't make you feel uncomfortable as she takes each of your pictures using a camera on her data pad and soon enough you are cruising along behind the hover-limo, your own van hovering over the streets, piloted by Rebound.

*SAP Corporate Headquarters*
The drive takes about forty minutes, and you see the sights of the city as you travel. Everything is hi-tech, and you see things you've never seen in North America. You also notice prices are like nothing you've seen, easily ten or more times the price of the same things in New York. Mind you, you also see no low price stores. Everything is high class, high price and very exclusive. Everyone you see as you drive is dressed in expensive outfits, even the police. You get a bit of an eerie sense when the van starts rising into the air on a nearly invisible energy roadway. You end up some hundred and fifty feet in the air, and see shops and stores just like below, with another sidewalk system outside of them. Finally, you approach SAP headquarters and enter the mid-level parking lot.

You aren't actually lead to a parking lot, but up to a set of doors to the interior of the building. When you exit, a valet comes out to park your vehicle while Pavo Rameirez and Ms. Price lead you into a richly decorated foyer.

"This is the home of the business offices of SAP," Pavo says as he leads you past the front desk. "Our sales, marketing and financial divisions operate six days a week from here. To walk freely through the halls here, you'll each need to wear these security identifications," he says, handing you each an individual badge with your name on it to clip onto your uniform or hang around your neck. "Your clearance allows you access to any green or yellow areas," he says, and you notice the halls and doors have small color tags on them. Blue, orange and red areas are off limits both for security and privacy reasons, and for your safety."

Once you each have your cards attached, he nods and says, "Please, follow me. We'll head straight to Mr. Rameirez's offices where he is waiting for you."

He leads you through the offices. All the individual offices have glass walls and desks, allowing anyone to see within them, probably a security feature. Busy staff workers pause in their jobs as you go by, many talking among themselves as you pass, though besides Vincent, none of you can understand what is being said.

_Johan failed his comprehend roll._

Vincent hears people wondering who you are, though they recognize the EPIC name on your uniforms. Others discuss why EPIC would be here, and why their own elite forces aren't present instead if there is a problem.

You come to another large foyer in the center of the building. The ceiling is vaulted to fifty feet, and an escalator goes up to a single elevator. At the top of the thirty foot escalator are two security guards. Despite your badges, they carefully inspect each of your identicards, including Pavo and Ms. Price, before allowing you access to the elevators. You go up and enter what are obviously the executive suites. Soon enough, you are lead to a small foyer where a secretary sits and uses her intercom to announce your arrival. The door opens and the secretary leads you into the room as Pavo bids you good luck and heads down a hall to your left.

The office is professional and comfortable and amazingly large. There are enough chairs for each of you, the room has a fireplace, a small kitchenette and a bar, along with a deck extending from the glass outer wall before you, where you can see an amazing skyline. Behind the desk a man is just rising from a chair. He's an older man, probably in his mid 60's, dressed in a fine suit and with well kept hair. The door clicks shut behind you as the secretary leaves.

"A moment please," he says pleasantly as he hits a few buttons on a panel beside him. There is a momentary hum behind you. "A privacy field, to block out sounds and certain electronic listening devices," he says calmly. "I assure you, you can pass through the field without hinderance."

"My name is Roma Rameirez, and I understand you have uncovered something of interest involving our recently stolen transport vehicles and cryogenic containers. Please, sit," he says inviting you to the chairs. "If EPIC is involved, even its youngest members, the situation must be serious. I welcome anything any of you may have to tell me."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 19, 2004)

Michelle was impressed with the city and SAP buildings as well with the security measures that were in place to protect the this man.

She waits until the man is finished talking before stand and addressing him.

First of all Mr. Rameirez let me say thank you for taking time out of your busy schedule to see us, we will try and make this a quick as possible.

As you know the trucks and freezer units that you ordered were stolen, but what you may not know is that both thefts were done by the same mercenary group, we have reason to believe that they will attempt to steal whatever the freezers were meant to contain.

We do have some information on the members of the mercenary group. They are mutants obviously very powerful and skilled at what they do so we are offering our assistance in defending the facility that you were going to transport the material from. 

What we don't know is what the freezers were for, if you could tell us it may assist us into figuring out what the ultimate goals for this group is. We do have one advantage, when the freezers were stolen they contained nanobots that can be tracked, we have a tracker installed on our vehicle and a couple hand held devices so we may need access the area around your buildings.

Needless to say stopping this mercanery group is of the upmost importance and any assistance you can provide would be very appreciated.

Finished with her speach she nervously waits for Mr. Rameirez to respond.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 19, 2004)

"The freezers were intended to safely transport all manner of experimental drugs and virus' from our main research facility to both our replication facility here and our biohazardous material disposal facility in the mountains.  Their target could be a wide range of things.  Pinpointing what they would be after would be," he says, pausing.  "Difficult."

"I'll have to look into what was scheduled to be transported upon receipt of the completed vehicles," he says, typing something on his computer terminal.  

"I will order increased security patrols, but our research facility is extremely secure.  You said you have a device that can track the cryogenic units?  Perhaps you would be kind enough to loan us one so we could replicate it and be better prepared if an attack is forthcoming?"  Just then, his phone rings.  "Excuse me one moment," he says, stepping over near the bar where you can't hear his conversation.

"There's no way we can give him one of those scanners," Anna says.  "Lockheed would sue us for sure."

"Yeah," Loki says.  "Plus he's hiding something.  Whatever it is they were going to transport is either really dangerous or really illegal.  Or both.  We gotta find out what it is," he says, creating a little illusion of Monica and Sanjay coming out of the airplane bathroom with a grin.  Despite his fooling around, you kind of figure he must be right.

"Hey!" Monica protests at the illusion.  "My ass isn't that big!"

_Loki made his sense motive, but is out of town for the weekend, so I get to be Loki too   None of the rest of you even came close to making it._


----------



## Velmont (Jun 19, 2004)

"Calm down Raisa, no need to lose your nerves. We can't trust what we hear or what we see. He can trick us on both senses. Maybe, if we try to rely primally on scent, we may be able to track Dara's down"

Kevin closes his eyes and start try to empty his heads of the screams. Then, he try to get the scent of someone and looks by where it comes.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 19, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
Raisa continues marching down the hall, both swords gripped tightly.  No sign of any passage can be detected now, nor can you smell anything besides dust and age borne mildew.  But it doesn't actually matter as a voice rumbles through the darkness.

"I shall enjoy killing your friends, Raisa.  And when I am finished this time, that pathetic healer of yours won't be able to regrow the limbs I remove.  I think I shall start now.  If you hurry, you might stop me," Jackal chuckles from some distance obviously.

A loud and long shriek echoes down the hall and staggers Raisa as it also rings in her head.  Far ahead, you can see the end of the hall, flanked by two large flaming sconces.  What it leads to, you don't know, but this time, the sounds you heard came only from ahead of you.


----------



## Deva (Jun 19, 2004)

Raisa runs straight ahead,_(ooc:like there was any doubt)_totally prepared to slash, stab, or slice any shadows Jackals that get in her way.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 20, 2004)

Well it's easy enough to tell him the truth, that the tech is on loan and can't be given out but how are we going to find out what he is hiding, anyone have any suggestions? Michelle asks the group.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 20, 2004)

Sanjay rolls his eyes at the illusion and snorts derisively.  "Somebody's jealous," he says.  "Unfortunately, Rand, you're not my type."

"I know what we're _not_ doing, that's for sure," he replies to Michelle's question.  "If we thought Methesda's goons were tough, I'm guessing we'd be way out of our league here, with no Thunder to swoop in and save the day."

"If he is hiding something, chances are he wants the scanner to figure out a way to stop it from working, so yeah, even if we could, we shouldn't.  But you're the boss, bosslady.  I'll do whatever you think we should do, so long as it doesn't end with us in a Brazilian prison cell...or in your case, a Brazilian prison hospital bed," he says with a smirk.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2004)

"I hate to play the pawn." says Kevin, following Raisa.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 20, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA*
*SAP Corporate HQ*
"All I know is that if we don't figure out what we're trying to stop from getting stolen, we won't be ready for whatever it is if it does get stolen," Loki says.  "And you know, we all gotta use that bathroom, mkay?" he says with a smirk to Sanjay and Monica.

"I am afraid I cannot divulge such sensitive information, Loki," Mr. Rameirez says, coming back to his desk.  "As you probably guessed, I do have a good idea what they are after, but our business relies heavily on secrecy and protection of our research.  And with one of our minor competitors sons among you, I certainly cannot risk our research being leaked to another company."

You think Vincent might take offense, but he's just staring straight ahead with his mouth hanging slightly open.

"Anaconda."

A melodous female voice spoke the word, from behind you.  You all, pretty much in unison, turn to see who spoke.  Standing in a stunning dress is the picture of beauty.  The woman has rich hazel skin and hair, with piercing green eyes and an absolutely perfect body, her dress hugging her curves as her hair tumbles down her shoulders and back.  You can't help but stare, and as you do, you realize this is Allison Vaile.  Michelle is cute, Empath is gorgeous, but this woman eclipses them completely.  And her pictures don't do her justice.

"Oh my god," Monica whispers, looking a bit flushed suddenly with small sparks floating up from her body.

"What they are after is called Anaconda," Ms. Vaile says, breaking the tension of the moment.  Sanjay manages to pull off quite the feat, going quite white, having seen Anaconda in action already.  "What part of full co-operation didn't you understand, Mr. Rameirez?"  It's then you realize there are six security guards with her, as well as a female aide.  "And do you honestly think that I would install these privacy fields if I didn't have the capability to bypass them?"  The aide types something on her data pad, and you hear Mr. Rameirez speaking with someone.
"Has EPIC arrived yet?"

"Yes, they are in my office right now."

"Have they told you anything?"

"Only that they can track some sort of nanobots in the cryogenic freezers with some scanners they have.  I'm trying to get a hold of one.  Maybe we can counter their effectiveness somehow."

"Do whatever you can to keep them from the facility.  If you can do that, I'll double your pay."

"Easily done."​"Easily done, Mr. Rameirez?" she says, never raising her voice.  "Betrayal of trust should never be easy."  She gestures and the security guards start to rush forward.  Straightjacket recognizes the other voice on the recording, having heard his voice before.  It's the Mole.

Only Vincent sees Rameirez draw and fire a silver energy pistol, the rest of you taken by surprise as Ms. Vaile's aide and a guard both push her to the ground and move to cover her.  A blue energy bolt strikes a security guard who, quite literally, throws himself in front of Ms. Vaile to take the blast.  He collapses to the ground at her feet, blood already staining the carpet.  Two other shots sail wide, one slamming into Johan and another thumping into Straightjacket's back.  Johan's armor deflects the blast up and into the ceiling, while Straightjacket absorbs the energy of the blast, remaining unaffected.

_No need for initiative.  If 9 EPIC members can't handle a sell-out CEO with a gun without initiative being rolled, I'll eat my M&M books._

*Lancheng, China
Raisa, X12, Kevin*
_Conditions: Dara (unknown), Raisa (N/A), Kevin (4HP, 1S, -1 Super Strength), X12 (2HP, 1S, stunned, -1 strength) [each of you regained 1S hit and 1 drained super/regular strength]_

Raisa runs forward, immediately putting a number of feet between herself, Kevin and X12.  Kevin follows, leaving X12 to take up the rear.  As X12 steps over the suit of armor to follow, cold lances through both of his ankles, and he falls hard to the ground.  Suddenly he's jerked off the ground by his ankles, and hanging upside down sees two shadowy legs extending from the suit of armor as the shadow that was hidden within makes its presence felt in grand fashion.  Though the grip is painful, saps your strength and draws an involuntary scream from you.  Panic sets in as your sword slips from your weakened grasp, its light going out.

_Spot checks all failed._

_Attack roll:  25 hits_
_Grapple check:  Shadow 24 vs X12 15, Shadow grapples_
_Damage save (DC 26):  20 fails (1S, stunned) - you can use a HP to instantly recover if you like._
_Will save (DC 11): 10 fails [-1 strength]_

_OOC:  Just so you know... shadows have no scent._

Raisa is nearly to the end of the hall and doesn't hear X12 scream.  Kevin is 30 feet behind her and does.

*Raisa*
Ahead of you, a vast room opens up, obviously an audience chamber or throne room.  There is a high backed chair at the far end, some hundred feet away.  The room is well lit, with pillars standing ten feet from the walls.  On the chair, you can see Dara, two shadows pinning her to the chair while another runs its clawed hands over her, eliciting another scream.  She's as white as a ghost.  All three shadows are looking at you.  To your right, you see the Jackal, Michael suspended from one of his clawed hands, a claw extending out of the front of both of his shoulders.  He laughs as you enter, jerking Michael around, causing the boy to scream as well.

"Come, Raisa.  Come save Michael and I promise I will leave Dara alone," he says, turning to start down the hall before him.  "Or stay, and I shall feast on Michael's innards while he still lives."  He vanishes into the dark hall as the three shadows at the throne stop tormenting Dara and wait for your decision.

*Kevin*
You can go forward, or go back.

*X12*
_Initiatives:  Shadow 29, X12 16, Kevin 5 (if he comes back to help)_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 20, 2004)

_OOC: Spend the HP.  I'll try to break it's grapple and make it to my weapon._


----------



## Deva (Jun 20, 2004)

"Mary sagrado, mãe de deus!" Raisa can feel the blood drain from her face at the situation before her and the grip on her swords falter briefly. Her breath catches in her throat as she realizes she will never get the sound of their screams out of her head.

She takes a step toward Dara and the three shadows but hesitates. She glances at the darkened hall that the Jackal had disappeared into then back at Dara. "Oh deus, perdoe-me..."

Shaking like a leaf, and absolutely terrified, she runs after Jackal and Michael.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2004)

Johan almost cries out from surprise as the shot hits him. He turns to Mr. Rameirez as he duplicates himself twice (with armor).
"Mr. Rameirez, please put down the gun. You are only making things worse for yourself by shooting people."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 20, 2004)

Why does this stuff allways happen to me? Michelle thinks the chaos breaks out around her.

As her force field springs to life around her, she extends her hand and attempts to rip the gun from his hand and bring it to her.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 21, 2004)

Sanjay simply stands, slack-jawed, staring at Ms. Vaile, until she mentions Anaconda.  "What?  That stuff turns blood to tar instantaneously. We can't let them..."  As the chaos ensues around him, Sanjay stares into space, thinking about what would happen if that substance fell into the wrong hands...okay, actually he's thinking about that while still staring at Ms. Vaile.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2004)

"Raisa, wait!" Kevin looks at Raisa running foward. He looks back. "X,are you all right? Can you handle them?"

_Why I have to choose, what I should do. We must not split, but it is too late. What to do? Raisa will never listen to me!_

Kevin looks both way, seeming hesitant.

"Raisa, be cautious, we'll go after you."  he tells to himself, not sure if what he does is right, he turns his feet.

"X, I'm coming!"

Kevin charge on a Shadow.

OOC: No HP will be use on the drain. HP will be use to RR damage save from shadows if rolls is lower than 10.


----------



## Mule (Jun 21, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> He collapses to the ground at her feet, blood already staining the carpet.



Seeing that the others are taking care of the CEO, Randall will see what he can do to slow the bleeding of the guard who was shot, if there is anything he can do.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
As Johan splits into three, and Randall staunches the guards' wound, Michelle effortlessly yanks the gun from Rameirez's grasp.  Seemingly unperturbed, he lunges for his control panel on his desk.

"Stop him, before he activates the..." one guard shouts, but it's too late.  A click, followed by a sliding sound both to your left and right sound, as walls slide away revealing six foot deep alcoves, each housing an exceedingly high tech, hovering, robotic soldier.  The sound of the robots powering up fills the room as their eyes light up, glowing a soothing blue as eight of the constructions slide smoothly out from their alcoves, suspended by what appears to be a magnetic field.  Each robot has a large grasping clawlike left hand and a strange looking cannon for a right hand.  The cannon is short, with a wide tip and a strange rotating circular device on the top that flashes various colors; red, blue, yellow, black and white.

"...robots," the guard finishes as Rameirez punches something else on his control panel.  You hear a metallic _thunk_ from the doorway into the room, and metal walls start sliding rapidly down the windows.

"Kill them all!  Don't let any of them escape!" shouts Rameirez.

_Robot power up negates surprise.  Loki's medicine check stabilized the guard._

_Initiatives:  Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21, Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19, Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16, Robots(8) 14, Iron Maiden 12, Kitten 11, Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5,  Johan 5-2_

A section of floor slides away behind the desk, and Rameirez quickly leaps down into the hole.  You hear a sound like that of a hovering vehicle coming from the hole.

_Speed Demon and SJ are up, but if you have an action, feel free to post it._

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*Raisa runs after Jackal.  One shadow keeps its hand over Dara's mouth, though her eyes follow you with a lot of panic which floods over your mind as expected.  You dash down the hall for what seems like minutes, lighting it up with your swords, Jackal's passage obvious by torn up rug from his own run.  The wide hall comes to a brick archway, outside of which you can see a courtyard with a non-working fountain.  It is surrounded on all sides by what is obviously an english style castle, with matching tunnels leading four directions.  Attached to the fountain by heavy iron chains is Michael, suspended some five feet off the ground, his head slumped down on his chest, blood pouring from his wounds.

From your vantage within the tunnel, you can see no sign of Jackal.  You also notice that the marks in the rug have vanished.  Glancing back, you see there are no marks for at least thirty feet.

*X12, Kevin*
_Initiatives: Shadow 29, X12 16, Kevin 5 (if he comes back to help)_

The shadow, taking advantage of your surprise, does the unthinkable, and the painful.  He swings X12 by the ankles, slamming him face first into the wall.  Stars dance in X12's eyes as he fights desperately to hold onto consciousness.  The shadow gives a whispy laugh, laced with malace.

_Opposed grapple:  Jackal 23, X12 13_
_Damage save (DC 26):  18 fails [1S, stunned still]_
_Will save (DC 11):  15 success_

_Conditions: Dara (unknown), Raisa (N/A), Kevin (4HP, 1S, -1 Super Strength), X12 (2HP, 3S, -1 strength)_

X12 shakes his head and tries to kick free of the grasp!  The shadow laughs and gives him a shake, dangling him mockingly just above his sword.

_Opposed grapple:  Jackal 18, X12 17 fails_

Kevin barrels down the hall, sword flashing out as he tries to impale the shadow.  The shadow very nearly manages to twist away, but the force of the charge drives the sword through its side.  A brief sizzle and a shadowy cry later, X12 drops to the ground, the shadow destroyed.

_Attack roll:  23 hits_
_Damage save:  21 fails_


----------



## Elementor (Jun 21, 2004)

"Damn it, why do they always try to run...."

Kicking in Superspeed, Vince tries to catch Rameirez before he can get down the chute (with all the actions this guy is taking in one turn it should be easy) but if Rameirez manages to get into the hole, Vince will follow him down in an attempt to grab him and bring him back up.  Hearing the hover vehicle, Vince will be ready to change to Superflight if there is nothing but open space below him.


----------



## Deva (Jun 21, 2004)

Trying not to be distracted by Dara's panic, Raisa steps out into the courtyard. She looks up, incase he had situated himself over the archway, and looks around as she walks slowly toward the fountain. If, for some reason, she makes it to the fountain she'll drop one sword and break the chains holding Michael.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 21, 2004)

"Paranoid sort isn't he? Since when is a pistol not enough?" comments John as he grows to full size and wraps up the closest robot. 

OCC: Full accurate attack for +5


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 21, 2004)

Pulling himself to his feet, X12 picks up his sword and reactivates it.

"Thanks, Kevin," he says as he starts down the hall.  "When we get out of here, remind me to thank you properly, and beat some sense into Raisa.  Now let's go find her."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 21, 2004)

Mantis, back up Vince. Try to see if you can bring Rameirez back. Neutron, protect Ms. Vaile. Loki, blind as many as you can. The rest of you disable them as quickly as you can.

Michelle pushes her powers once more, with her forcefield flashing about her she extends her hands outwards and attempts to absorb the magnetic fields around the robots

Powers: Leadership, Energy control:magnetics <ee to get the extra absorb energy hp to counter fatigue> Forcefield


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
_Initiatives: Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21, Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19, Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16, Robots(8) 14, Iron Maiden 12, Kitten 11, Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5, Johan 5-2_

_OOC:  The better thing to say would be "Damnit, why do I always run off and leave my friends."  Rameirez was in the hole before you even started to move, just like described._

Vince once more dashes off, leaving you all to face the killing machines without him.  Leaping into the hole, he finds out the hard way that it's a chute, and carreens downwards rapidly.  He barely fits in, getting stuck twice, his wings banging painfully off the sides as he goes.  He sees the bottom below him, and a ten foot drop to a cement floor.  Unable to open his wings, he lands hard, keenly aware as he does so of the two killer robots flanking him and a pair more near a large metal door that is sliding upward to make way for an expensive hover-sedan about 15 feet from you, heading for the door.

_Note:  Top of the round again for Vince.  The door will be open at the end of this round.  Neither you or the robots are flat footed.  Dashing recklessly past the robots requires DC 20 acrobatics checks or you trigger attacks of opportunity._

Straightjacket, already close to the left wall, surges forward, stretching to his maximum length and growing to his maximum height.  With ease, he wraps up one of the robots and squeezes.  The robot sparks violently, but stays operational.

_Attack roll:  26 hits_
_Grapple check:  SJ 34, Robot 24 (grappled)_
_Damage save (DC 21):  18 fails (-1 hardness)_

_Note:  You are within reach of two other robots._

Mantis crouches down, then leaps forward towards the other end of the room and the four robots there, her insectoid arms held before her like lances.  With that much power behind her attack, she punches two gaping holes in the robot, which sparks once and explodes!  

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC 32):  17 fails (destroyed)_

Hoppy leaps onto the gun arm of the robot SJ is grappling and bites down, severing the weapon, rendering it useless.  He chirps happily and bounds off at another robot.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Damage save (DC 23):  21 fails (-1 hardness, gun is destroyed)_

_Loki and MM can declare actions._

*Lancheng, China*
*Raisa*
Your caution was warranted, as perched above the archway in the courtyard with claws dug into the stone is Jackal.  Despite you thinking he might be there, he still startles you, swinging at you before you are able to defend yourself.  He delivers a wicked backhand, connecting solidly with your face and chest, sending you sprawling backwards forty feet to slide to a halt on your back, next to the fountain.  Somehow, you manage to hold onto your swords.

_Initiative:  Jackal 28, Raisa 18 (1S, stunned)_

_Attack roll:  31 hits_
_Damage save (DC 28):  21 fails (1S, stunned)_

Jackal laughs.  "So good of you to come, Raisa," he rumbles, pulling a lever next to the entrance you just passed through.  A gleaming metal portcullis slams down, matched by the same in each of the four exits, sealing you in.  He doesn't come at you just yet, waiting for you to get up, a feral grin on his maw, saliva dripping down from his mouth disgustingly.

As you try to clear the cobwebs, you feel more than hear Dara start screaming again.  Jackal's ears twitch and he laughs again.

*X12, Kevin*
The two of you rush down the hall, trying to ignore your chill and wounds until you come to a large audience chamber.  At the far end, you see Dara being pinned to a throne-like chair by two shadows as a third draws shadowy claws through her chest and stomach.  She screams in tortured pain.  All three shadows look over at you as you enter.  As you enter, something moves in Kevin's periferal vision.  Perched above the door, clinging to shadows, is one of the shadow Jackals, preparing to pounce!

_Kevin has suprise on the Jackal above the door!  The shadow has surprise on X12!  Great googly moogly!  So this is the surprise round, and X12 nor the three shadows with Dara can act._

_Initiatives:  Kevin 18, X12 15, Shadows 14_


----------



## Velmont (Jun 21, 2004)

"On my command, you rush the one playing with Dara. Trust me on that one." says Kevin while moving slowly in position to put X nearer to the shadow who is lurking, but to have the way clear to strike at it when he will jump. He does that without taking a look at the shadow, but to still have him in his peripherical vision.

At the moment where the shadow jump, Kevin will shout "Now!" and will try to strike at the shadow before it can get on X, and will hope X will rush and by so, get out of the shadow's way.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
*X12, Kevin*
_Initiatives: Kevin 18 (4HP, 1L, 1S, -1 Super Strength, stunned, grappled), X12 15 (2HP, 3S, -1 strength), Shadows 14_

The shadow obediently waits for you to step farther out, until Kevin turns to attack it.  It tries to scramble higher out of reach, and barely manages to, Kevin's sword clattering off the archway.

_Attack roll:  14 miss_

In response, the creature pounces, flying through the air with reckless abandon, slamming down into Kevin who barely manages to get an arm up to try to fend off the attack.  That arm is what saves him from instant death as the shadow locks its teeth over it, instead of his face, worrying at his arm with ferocity, forcing Kevin to stagger back into the wall to try to keep him off his face.

_Attack roll:  25 hits_
_Opposed grapple:  26 shadow, 21 Kevin (grappled)_
_Damage save (DC  19):  13 fails (1L, stunned)_
_Will save (DC 11):  18 success_

_Kevin recovers from his stun (save that last HP) and it's X12's turn.  Kevin is quite literally right in front of you with a big shadow jackal perched about his head and shoulder, trying to chew through his arm._


----------



## Deva (Jun 21, 2004)

A mumbled curse, Raisa berates herself for thinking she could trust the animal. But what was done, was done. There was nothing she could do about it now except pray that X and Kevin get to Dara before it is too late.

She stretches out her jaw, the joints cracking, as she watches with increasing dread the gates falling into place over her only means of escape. Glaring at the Jackal she kippups to her feet and grips her swords confidently in a defensive stance. _Stay in the moment,_ she tells herself, _forget everything else, just focus on Jackal and staying alive!_

"What are you waiting for, Mutt?" She growls, almost as ferally as him, finding strength in her bravado. "Or is it time for your flea bath?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 21, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
_Initiative: Jackal 28, Raisa 18 (2S)_

Jackal responds with an amused chuckle.  "Li couldn't even get up after I barely touched her.  She did nothing as I rent her flesh.  You are already far more enjoyable.  Such fire."  He stalks sideways, eyeing you, then with a shake of his fur and a slight growl, he launches towards you, his steps shaking the ground slightly.  He lowers his shoulder and slams into your midsection and chest with bruising force, knocking you flying again.

_Attack roll:  25 hits_
_Damage save (DC 23):  14 fails (1S, stunned)_

You stagger back, winded, and see him snap his jaws at you with lightning speed, right at your face.  You close your eyes but the expected bite doesn't come, though you feel his teeth graze your cheek, leaving a burning welt, and hear the snap of his jaws.  Then something wet and warm runs up your cheek.  When you open your eyes, Jackal isn't a foot in front of you.

_Raisa actually gets a shot at attacking!_


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2004)

Johan tries to determine the weak spot of the robots, and then informs that to the others. His will try to double-tackle one of the robots (grapple).


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 22, 2004)

Stepping around Kevin and shadow, X12 will attack the shadow from the rear.


----------



## Deva (Jun 22, 2004)

"Meu deus," Raisa wrinkles her nose in disgust, "You need a breath mint!" She drops her swords and brings her hands together, swinging upward in a double-fisted uppercut.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 22, 2004)

OOC:  The worst that can happen by failing my acrobatics roll is they still get their attack of opportunity right?  So I may as well at least try to tumble past them on my way to the car

In a blur of motion Vince dashes between the robots spinning and twisting as well as his 7 ft frame will allow him (Acrobatics +6).  With any luck the robots might even shot each other in their attempts to hit the speedy target.

Leaping onto the vehicles hood, Vince roars down at Rameirez "GET OUT NOW!!" (Intimidate +4) and delivers a Mach One Punch with a spiked fist to the windshield while holding onto the hood with the other hand in case the vehicle takes off.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> OOC:  The worst that can happen by failing my acrobatics roll is they still get their attack of opportunity right?  So I may as well at least try to tumble past them on my way to the car




This ain't D&D.  There is no Tumbling (Acrobatics is for lessening fall damage and performing) and no AoO.  Nothing stoping you from running past them actually.

Sanjay stirs from his reverie as the robots enter the room.  He smiles at Metal Mistress' order.  "My pleasure."  Stepping next to Ms. Vaile, he forms a spherical metal shield around the both of them.  When he's done, he turns to her with a smile.  "Hi.  I'm Neutron."  His smile disappears.  "Hey, I think I know who those mercs are getting the Anaconda for...or do you already know that, too?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ
*_Initiatives: Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21, Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19, Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16 (1HP), Robots(6 up [1 motionless, 1 grappled], 4 down) 14, Iron Maiden 12, Kitten 11, Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5, Johan 5-2_

Michelle reaches out at one of the robots and instantly it falls to the ground, unable to fly with it's magnetic coils drained. It uses its grasping hand to pull itself around, lining its gun arm up at Michelle.

_Attack roll: 17 hits (drain of 10 points drains the magnetic force keeping the robot afloat completely)_

Cosmo is already in motion. He leaps over SJ and his grappled foe, springing off the big man's shoulders. His feet hit the roof right above another robot... and he stands there as if it's the ground. He reaches down, grabs hold of the head of the robot, and rips it off.

_Attack roll: 25_
_Damage save: failed (destroyed)_

_Loki is up, then the robots._

Anna shouts, "I'll help Vince," as Tara attacks the robots, and with a blast, soars across the room and down the chute.

*Downstairs, 20 seconds in the future...*
*Vincent*
You spin, whipping your tail in a circle, connecting with the hover devices in the base of the robots. The robots wobble slightly, allowing you to dash out of the trap towards the car. You punch the window, but surprisingly, the glass flexes but doesn't break, your bone spurs leaving small score marks in the substance. You manage to grab hold of a very small seam between the hood and the front windscreen and are dragged along as the obviously paniced man makes his way slowly towards the opening door.

_Acrobatics check: 22 (success)_
_Attack roll: Uh... it's a car. You hit it._
_Damage save (DC 24): 21 (-1 hardness for the glass)_
_Jump check (DC 10): 8 (fails, so you punch the side window)_
_Intimidate check (DC 16 -- you didn't break the window): 15 [he's scared, but he aint stopping!]_

The robots home in on the speedy demon. The two by the chute both float rapidly at Vince, one firing a blast of electricity at the car, the other blasting the floor with a cold beam, coating it in ice. Vince notices the wheels atop their gun are stopped with the yellow light and blue light forward, respectively. The electricity doesn't seem to hurt the car or bother Rameirez, but it certainly is sparking you up nicely as you fight to maintain your footing and grip on the vehicle.

_Reflex save (electricity) (DC 18): 29 success_
_Damage save (electricity) (DC 19): 15 fails (1S)_
_Balance check (slick) (DC 18): 17 fails (prone)_
_Strength check (DC 15): 16 success_

You manage, despite falling, to hold onto the vehicle, and are dragged along the icy ground as the other two robots blast at you with some sort white bolts of energy, the white light forwardmost on their guns. Both bolts slam into the ice field and disappate, spraying chunks of ice up.

_Attack rolls: 21, 18 (miss, miss)_

The door slams open just as the sounds of a jet pack come from the chute, followed by a rapidly decelerating Iron Maiden. Without waiting for instruction, a sonic cannon appears on her wrist and she cuts loose a sonic burst blows the nearest robot to smithereens!

_Attack roll: 17 hits_
_Damage save (DC 24): 13 (Ka-BOOM!)_

With a roar, Rameirez floors the accellerator and the car surges forward.  Vince loses his grip  and spins on his side on the ice as Rameirez shoots out of the bay in his hovercar.

_Strength check (DC 15):  11 fails_

_Loki still up, then the robots upstairs, then everybody else in what is shaping up to be the shortest fight in history._

*Lancheng, China
Raisa
*_Initiative: Jackal 28 (1S, stunned), Raisa 18 (2S)_

Raisa smotes Jackal so hard, that there is an audible _Krrrr-ACK_! Jackal is lifted off his feet and sent flying back from her some 30 feet!

_Attack roll: Natural 20 (crit)_
_Damage save (DC 21): 15 (1S, stunned)_

Jackal shakes his head and staggers to his feet, a few drops of blood trickling from his jowels.

_Raisa is up again._


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

Kevin try to free himself from the grip of the shadow, so he can freely swing his sword at it.


----------



## Deva (Jun 22, 2004)

Raisa closes the distance quickly, using her momentum to swing her leg forward as swiftly and strongly as possible, aiming for the soft spot between Jackal's legs.


----------



## Mule (Jun 22, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Loki, blind as many as you can.



_OOC:  Since dazzle is an attack, Loki could only (attempt to) blind 1 robot this round, right?_

Loki will create some illusionary robots of his own, similar to the ones the team is fighting, and have them advance on the largest group of enemy robots.  Loki will also try to blind one of the robots, as per Michelle's orders.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

_And the long arse battle posts of doom continue unabated..._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ
*_Initiatives: Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21, Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19, Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16 (1HP), Robots(6 up [1 motionless, 1 grappled, 1 blinded], 4 down) 14, Iron Maiden 12, Kitten 11, Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5, Johan 5-2_

Loki stands up, looking left then right quickly.  Suddenly, seven more floating robots appear, magnetic hover engines humming and gun wheel spinning, but these ones are black instead of silver with a large 'EPIC' stamp on the front and back.  They rush threateningly towards the remaining robots, four towards the side of the room Tara is on (2 robots floating, one destroyed, one motionless) and three towards the side SJ, Hoppy and Cosmo are on (2 robots floating, one destroyed, one grappled).  He points a finger at the robot nearest Tara and a beam of light streaks out, striking it the optic sensors.  The robot starts spinning in place as smoke rises from its head.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Reflex save:  12 fails (blinded)_

Unable to differentiate between real and fake, the robots start blasting the rapidly advancing EPIC-bots.  The effect is sort of what was planned, though it sends many of you ducking as white energy blasts pass through the EPIC-bots to strike the walls, floor and ceiling around the room.  The robots don't seem to be able to solve the logic program, their wheels, which were on white a moment ago, starting to spin to red, yellow and black, varying from robot to robot.

_Attack rolls:  All hits, because it doesn't matter._
_Will saves:  14, 12, 8, 5, 16, 16 (all fail)_

Monica runs over to Straightjacket and grabs hold of the sparking end of its severed arm.  Rather than burn her, you see power start surging into her.  The robot finally goes limp in Straightjacket's grasp, and sparks start rising from Monica as her body disappates the excess electricity.  She actually burps.  "Mmm... delicious," she says.  Her midsection is glowing brightly enough that the yellow glow can be seen through the leather she wears.  "Get me another, would you, stretch?"

_Extra effort to increase her drain by 2 ranks._
_Attack roll:  15 hits (fully drains the robot)_

As Neutron creates his sphere to protect Ms. Vaile, the guards fire as a group on the fallen robot, trying to eliminate it from the equation, but their weapons prove ineffective against it, it's metallic skin absorbing the blasts.

Rebound expands and and with a rapid _boing boing boing_ starts ricocheting between ceiling and floor, advancing rapidly on the fallen robot near Tara.  Once above it, he starts bouncing up and down on it.  It's like in a cartoon, when something gets stomped on; the robot keeps looking more and more mangled, until it's nearly flat, it's gun arm sparking and twitching as the last of its power drains from it.

Johan's knowledge of robotics proves not to be quite up to par in this case.  In fact, he's never seen a robot like this.  Compared to the ones that attacked you in the train, which are a standard military model types for many countries, this thing is a freaking super robot.  Undeterred, your two doubles leap onto the nearest robot, weighing it down slightly and making it exceptionally hard for the thing to use its gun arm.

_Attack roll:  19 (hits, combined fire)_
_Grapple check:  Johan's 24, Robot 23 (WTF!  You grappled it!)_
_Damage save:  unnecessary, damage bonus too low._

*Sanjay*
Ms. Vaile taps on the sphere from her sitting position on the floor and smiles.  "Nice, but a window to what is going on might be nice.  This isn't air tight I hope," she adds without real concern, holding her hand out so you can help her to her feet.  She slips out of her heels so she can gain better fit within the sphere.  She's taller than you thought, standing likely six feet in height.  Somehow, despite being tackled by security guards, shot at by her own CEO and attacked by killer robots, she seems not only unphased, but she still looks perfect.  And she's wearing a really nice perfume.

"Hello, Neutron," she says with a very disarming smile.  "Other than guessing what these mercenaries are after, I know very little.  I was only informed EPIC was here ten minutes ago, so I am woefully underinformed, and very concerned with what is going on.  So I would very much like to know who is after the Anaconda virus, but I would also very much like to know how you have witnessed the effects of the virus," she says, sounding very concerned.

_Speed Demon, Straightjacket, Loki, Metal Mistress can all do their thing._

*Lancheng, China
Raisa
*_Initiative: Jackal 28 (1VP, 2S, stunned), Raisa 18 (2S)_

Raisa charges Jackal, kicking hard at the creature as it gets to its feet.  Jackal manages to set himself just before Raisa connects.  There is another loud crack as her foot hits his chest, but despite looking a bit winded and getting stood up straight, he doesn't move an inch, the claws on his feet dug deeply into the cobblestones.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (again!)_
_Damage save (DC 21):  9 (VP to re-roll becomes 15) (1S, stunned)_

Jackal shakes his head and thumps his arm to his chest as if to say it didn't hurt.  Setting himself again, he tries to ready himself again.  If you didn't know better, you'd think he was enjoying this.

_Raisa is up._


----------



## buzzard (Jun 22, 2004)

If there are two robots in range and he is able to do so, he will try to wrap up two of them simultaneously (gotta use that feat for something). He will use max accurate attack again. 
"More robotic snack food coming up!"


----------



## Deva (Jun 22, 2004)

Raisa steps around the Jackal, leaping up into the air behind him, and attemps to box his ears.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2004)

Michelle will fire at the robot she downed, she will then use heroic surge to fire at either the same robot if she didn't destroy it in the first attack or at another if she did.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 22, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin*
_Initiatives: X12 15 (2HP, 3S, -1 strength), Shadows 14-1, Kevin 14-2 (5HP, 1L, 1S, -1 Super Strength)_

Kevin shakes off his surprise and tries to wait for X12 to hit the shadow on him.  He manages to stick the thing, and it vanishes.

_Attack roll:  15 hits_
_Damage save (DC 28):  22 fails (destroyed)_
_Delay results in a tie with shadows.  Sub-initiative roll is:  Kevin 14, Shadow 27_

Across the room, the shadows all growl, glaring at you.  The one in front of Dara grabs her by the face and pulls her forward, then slams her head back into the chair back, repeating the motion slowly and deliberately as the other two hold her arms and legs.  Blood starts marking the back of the chair after the second time.  All three are staring at you with glowing eyes, growling, waiting on you.  They are 60 feet away.

_Kevin is up, then X12._

*Raisa
*_Initiative: Jackal 28 (1VP, 2S), Raisa 18 (3S, stunned)_

Raisa tries to ear clap Jackal but only succeeds in barely clipping him as he ducks.

_Attack roll:  17 (HP to re-roll results in lower result, becomes 19) hits_
_Damage save (DC 12):  22 success_

Jackal backhands you, sending you flying again into the wall of the courtyard, already charging towards you as you hit the wall.  He's less than ten feet away and still coming hard.

_Attack roll:  26 hits_
_Damage save (DC 23):  17 (1S, stunned)_

_You can spend a hero point to unstun immediately and act, or just wait for him to get you._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ
*_Initiatives: Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21, Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19, Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16 (1HP), Robots(1 up [1 grappled], 3 down) 14, Iron Maiden 12, Kitten 11 (1HP, 1L), Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5, Johan 5-2 (1L)_

Straightjacket lashes out and grabs hold of one robot in one massive hand, pulling it back to him from ten feet away.  The last robot is barely out of reach.

_Attack roll:  24 hits, 16 misses_
_Grapple check:  SJ 40... nuff said._
_Damage save (DC 18):  23 success_
_Note:  It'll be like attacking with two weapons to initiate two grapples using improved grapple, but you can do it (and do it quite well really)._

Loki sends his fleet of robots in, making sure a few go down to the energy blasts of the other robots.  Several fire, and while most of the blasts sail wide, one robot gets hit twice, rocking slightly then simply shutting off, and falls to the floor.

Attack roll:  19 hits
Will save:  5 fails (self terminated)

Mantis spins and thrusts one leg through the head of one of the robots, and it sparks violently and collapses, its head coming off.

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Damage save (DC 18):  12 fails (disabled)_

Cosmo leaps straight at the robot SJ just missed and Johan is grappling, slamming his shoulder into it before driving his fist into its chest and tearing out a handful of circuits.  The robot explodes into tiny pieces.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20_
_Damage save (DC 25):  14 (fails, explodes)_

Michelle lets a blast loose at the last robot, which is already blind and moving errattically.  It doesn't fare well.

_Attack roll:  23 hits_
_Damage save (DC 17):  11 (fails, disabled)_

The robot in SJ's grasp beeps and a computerized voice says, "Self destruct sequence activated."  With a whine of it's powercells, it's lights flare and it explodes!

_Reflex saves (DC 18):  Straightjacket 12, Kitten 24, Cosmo 21, Johans 11, Michelle 17_
_Damage saves:  Straightjacket (DC 15): 16 success, Kitten (DC 19):  1 (HP to re-roll is a 2, becomes 18) fails (1L), Cosmo (DC 19): 22 success, Johans (DC 19):  3 duplicate destroyed, 18 duplicate destroyed, 16 fails (1L), Michelle (DC 13):  18 success_

_Note:  The explosion was what hit Sanjay's sphere _

After about 20 seconds, the smoke from the explosion clears and you can see everyone is more or less alright, though Kitten has a shard of robot sticking in her leg and Johan has several deep cuts in his cheek.  From directly beneath the office, out the window, you see a luxury hover sedan roar out into the sky, though you don't know for sure who it belongs to...

_See, 20 seconds into the future..._

_Vince is up!  Sanjay can continue his conversation and Johan can declare his actions._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ms. Vaile taps on the sphere from her sitting position on the floor and smiles.  "Nice, but a window to what is going on might be nice.  This isn't air tight I hope," she adds without real concern, holding her hand out so you can help her to her feet.  She slips out of her heels so she can gain better fit within the sphere.  She's taller than you thought, standing likely six feet in height.  Somehow, despite being tackled by security guards, shot at by her own CEO and attacked by killer robots, she seems not only unphased, but she still looks perfect.  And she's wearing a really nice perfume.
> 
> "Hello, Neutron," she says with a very disarming smile.  "Other than guessing what these mercenaries are after, I know very little.  I was only informed EPIC was here ten minutes ago, so I am woefully underinformed, and very concerned with what is going on.  So I would very much like to know who is after the Anaconda virus, but I would also very much like to know how you have witnessed the effects of the virus," she says, sounding very concerned.




"Actually the less holes there are, the safer you'll be," Sanjay replies.  "You never know, those things might shoot gas or..."  The force of the robot's explosion slamming into the sphere interupts him.  "...or explode," he adds with a frown.  With the sound of battle over, he removes the sphere.  "Everybody okay?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2004)

"You'll stop that right now!"

Kevin rush on the one holding the head of Dara, and try to slash him.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 22, 2004)

X12 moves with Kevin, shadowing his lead.

_OOC: Aid Another against this shadow._


----------



## Deva (Jun 22, 2004)

_ooc: will use HP to unstun_

Raisa shakes off the blow and keeps her eyes locked on Jackal's as he races in. She steps into his charge, bringing her arm around to punch him in the face.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 22, 2004)

*OoC:* Darn, I was hoping that I'd have the time to try and use Rameirez's computer to lock up his carage or something.

*IC:* Johan tries to get to Rameirez's desk and see if there is a shut-down function on the robot.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 22, 2004)

Well we are still standing so that's a good sign. She responds back to Sanjay, smiling faintly before activating her communicator.

Vince, Maiden, What's your status? Do you need assistance?


----------



## Calinon (Jun 23, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin
*_Initiatives: X12 15 (2HP, 3S, -1 strength), Shadows 14-1, Kevin 14-2 (5HP, 3L, 1S, -2 Super Strength)_

Kevin rushes forward, noticing at the last moment how the shadow's feet were turned towards him.  As he nears them, both shadows holding Dara spring at him, claws extended, but not catching Kevin unaware.  Unfortunately, their sudden attack halts his charge, leaving him dazed and confused and too far into his rush to recover.

_Spot:  16 success_
_Attack rolls:  24 hits, 14 (VP to reroll becomes 20) hits_
_Damage saves (DC 19):  9 (1L, stunned), 18 (1L)_
_Will saves (DC 11):  10 fails (-1 super strength), 20 success_

_You moved 30 feet and were stunned, so can't complete your charge.  You can spend a HP to recover from the stun immediately, and attack normally, but your movement is finished._

X12 follows Kevin in, and is caught unaware by the attack, but has time to adjust his tactic, slashing at one of the shadows that hit Kevin.  He barely manages to scratch it, but the effect is the same as the creature disappates quickly.

_Attack roll:  23 hits_
_Damage save (DC 29):  18 fails (destroyed)_

_Kevin is up (the last of the previous round if he chooses to use a hero point), otherwise the shadows are up._

*Raisa
*_Initiative: Jackal 28 (1VP, 2S), Raisa 18 (3S, stunned)_

Raisa forces the dizzy feelings aside and punches him square in the jaw.  His teeth clack together, your arm feels a bit numb from the force of your blow, and he keeps coming.

_Attack:  24 hits_
_Damage save (DC 12):  11 fails (1S)_

Jackal swings a backhand towards your left side, making you spin to avoid it.  As you turn, his feint becomes obvious as his other hand opens, slamming its palm into your back, shoving you face first into the wall, his claws digging into the stone wall above and below your left shoulder, near your left hip and two other claws are trying to gain purchase to the right of your neck and right chest.  Other than the indignity of being pressed into the wall, you suffer, oddly enough, no physical harm.

_Bluff:  Jackal 18 vs Raisa 12_
_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Opposed grapple:  24 (VP to reroll becomes 31) vs Raisa 30 (you are grappled)_
_Damage save:  Not needed.  Pulled punch._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ
*_Initiatives: Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21, Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19, Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16 (1HP), Robots(1 up [1 grappled], 3 down) 14, Iron Maiden 12, Kitten 11 (1HP, 1L), Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5, Johan 5-2 (1L)
_
As rebound makes sure the few non destroyed robots aren't getting up any time soon, Johan hurries to the desk and looks at the panel.  It appears to be an activation panel, indicating that 12 robots have been activated.  You count 8...  the panel itself doesn't operate or link with the robots otherwise.  It does, however, link with his hover car.  There's actually a command to stop it.  Clicking on the command, you are presented with a passcode, which you manage to hack past in short order.  A few hundred yards from the building, the car slides smoothly to a hovering halt.

_Computers: 28 success_

"Mr. Rawlins," Ms. Vaile says calmly to one of her security guards.  "I would like a few words with my escaping CEO if you please.  I want his vehicle locked... nevermind," she says as she sees the car halt.  "I think Johan has done that for us.  Perhaps, Michelle, you and your teammates could extricate him.  Mr. Santos, please summon some medical aide quickly," she says to another security officer.  "Code 981," she says, and the security field and metal walls that had slid into place in various spots to trap you, retreat.  Mr. Santos radios for medical assistance.

_Vince still has to go before he can receive Michelle's message._


----------



## Deva (Jun 23, 2004)

He really was an animal, playing with his prey before he killed it. Raisa screams in frustration, placing her hands with her palms against the stone wall. "Get off me!" She starts pushing against wall, trying to dislodge herself from his massive hand.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2004)

That time, kevin seems to have been hit pretty hard . (No HP use).


----------



## Mule (Jun 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Rebound makes sure the few non destroyed robots aren't getting up any time soon,



"Smashing good time, eh Jackson?"

_OOC: Couldn't resist, yuk yuk_


----------



## Calinon (Jun 23, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ
*_Initiatives: Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21, Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19, Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16 (1HP), Robots(1 up [1 grappled], 3 down) 14, Iron Maiden 12, Kitten 11 (1HP, 1L), Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5, Johan 5-2 (1L)_

*Vincent*
Vince tries to find enough purchase to stand so he can fly after the car, but only manages to slide about five feet as two of the remaining robots blast at him again.

_Balance check (DC 18):  6 fails, 15 fails_
_Note:  With your wings needing to flap, you won't be able to fly until you can stand_

_Attack rolls:  9 misses, 23 misses_

The other robot turns and blasts Anna, electricity surging into her.  She seems unaffected as she delivers a counter sonic blast at the robot which sparks and thunks down to the ground.

_Attack rolls:  Robot 22 hits, Anna natural 20 (crit)_
_Anna's Damage save (DC 14):  15 success_
_Robot's Damage save (DC 29):  22 fails (disabled)_

*Upstairs*
Kitten bounces over to John and his robot, draining the thing of energy.  "Thanks, stretch," she says happily.  "Um... shouldn't someone go fetch that twit in the car?"

Vince comes over the comm, sounding very pissed off.  "Freakin' yes I need freakin' help!  I can't freakin' move!" Vince exclaims as you hear energy blasts over the comm units.  "And he's getting away!"

"There are three robots here, and they've immobilized Vince with an ice field," Anna says over the comm shortly after.  "Watch it coming down the chute though, it's a tight fit!"

"I'll go help the goat boy," Cosmo smirks, dropping into the chute.

A general groan goes around the room at Loki's quip.  "It is indeed, mate!" Jackson agrees.

"Ms. Vaile puts her hand on Neutron's arm to get his attention.  "Neutron, this is very important," she stresses, repeating her question.  "Where have you seen the results of the Anaconda virus?"

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin
*_Initiatives: X12 15 (2HP, 3S, -1 strength), Shadows 14-1, Kevin 14-2 (5HP, 3L, 1S, -2 Super Strength)_

The shadow standing before you two strikes hard at Kevin's sword with its claws, slamming them into the hilt of the sword.  So powerful is the strike that the blade shatters away from the hilt and the hilt falls to pieces.

_Attack roll:  13 (VP to reroll is 24) hits_
_Damage save (DC 26):  6 (sword is severed at the hilt)_

The other shadow slams Dara again into the chair, then lets her go and turns to face you.  Dara slumps, then rolls out of the chair to fall motionless on the ground.

_Kevin then X12 is up.  Kevin now has no sword._

*Raisa*
_Initiative: Jackal 28 (1VP, 2S), Raisa 18 (3S, stunned)_

Raisa struggles to break the grapple, but can't get enough purchase to leverage herself out.

_Opposed grapple check:  Jackal 27, Raisa 20_

Jackal presses his other claws into the rock, pinning Raisa completely.

_Opposed grapple check:  Jackal 25, Raisa 24_

"Think, Raisa.  Think what we could do together.  Our strength would be unmatched."  You feel his teeth on the sides of your neck as he closes his jaws lightly around it.  He doesn't break your skin as he drags them back leaving welts until you hear his jaws clack shut again.  "We could do anything, kill anyone," he continues.  "Nobody could stop us.  The others are useless to you."  He bites your shoulder, tearing through the fabric and leaving more welts.  "I knew you were the one when you were beating us in that magical prison.  I felt your strength then, even when you held back.  Join me and together we can wreak wonderful carnage."

You realize suddenly that this... creature hasn't been trying to hurt you, or play with you.  In fact, he's never used any attack that could have been remotely lethal on you.  He's been trying to impress you and now, in his own demented way, seduce you.

_Sense motive:  15 success_

"Get off her!" you hear Michael shout from behind you.  Despite his wounds, he's straining at his chains, but he can't seem to loosen or break them.  You see, out of the corner of your eye, Jackal's head swivel as he gives a loud and angry snarl at Michael.


----------



## Mule (Jun 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'll go help the goat boy," Cosmo smirks, dropping into the chute.



"Me too" says Loki as he jumps in the chute after Cosmo.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2004)

"Mr. Rameirez activated twelve robots and we have eight here, so there _should_ be no more than four downstairs."
If it is possible, Johan will try to remote the runaway car back. If not, he will see if he could salvage one of the robots's weapons for his own use.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 23, 2004)

Help is on the way and I will go get Mr. Rameirez. Michelle tells Vince and Anna before jumping down the hole herself.

<ooc: She will ignore the robots and follow after the CEO>


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2004)

"Great! X, take care of them, I'll take care of Dara." Kevin move between the shadows and try to reach Dara. "Sorry Dara, I know you forbid me, but..." he try to touch her.

OOC: Kevin try to move up to Dara and grab her, but at the moment he grab her, he activates his mimic. He try to mimic Dara's powers and feats, except the link with Raisa. I think I have my three subject (Raisa, and X two times), if so, I just get rid of Medecine mimic.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 23, 2004)

"Everybody who's actually fast seems to be going after the car, so I don't think I have much to offer down there. I'll just wait here in case something else pops up. You want to chase cars Monica, feel free. I though that was dogs though?" he replies to Kitten. 

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Jun 23, 2004)

The blood in her veins runs like ice at Jackal's words. Her body shudders in revultion at his every touch and it takes everything Raisa has to keep from giving in to the fear. "You are insane!"

At Michael's shouts, she turns her head to the side as much as she can. Seeing him fighting despite his wounds and thinking of what Dara was going through, she stops struggling under Jackal's hand and she grits her teeth. "If I did, would you stop this? Would you call off the rest of the Shadows and let Michael and the others go?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 23, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ
*_Initiatives: Rameirez 22, Speed Demon 21 (2L, stunned, falling), Straightjacket 21, Mantis 20, Loki 19 (1S, prone), Cosmo 18, Metal Mistress 16 (1HP), Robots(1 down) 14, Iron Maiden 12 (1HP), Kitten 11 (1HP, 1L), Guards(5) 11-2, Neutron 6, Rebound 5, Johan 5-2 (1L)_

*Loki*
Cosmo vanishes down the hole, and a moment later Loki. About 10 seconds later, Randall plumets down from the chute, ending up flat on his back on a sheet of ice with a twisted ankle.

_Damage save (DC 10): 8 fails (1S)
Balance check (DC 18): 11 fails_

*Johan
*No, it's not possible, on either regard. The car can only be halted from the terminal and the guns are freaking huge. Even if you had a power generator big enough to use one, they must way fifty or more pounds.

*Michelle*
Just before you are going to gung ho jump down the hole, probably to crush Loki into a fine puddy, Mr. Vaile clears says, "Excuse me, but wouldn't it be simpler just to fly off the balcony?" She indicates a door to the executive balcony right in front of you. There is a loud explosion (think sound from Star Wars Episode 2 in the asteroid field) from beneath you.

*Straightjacket
*"I don't fly really well, though I do land on my feet pretty good," Monica says. "And I'm not really a cat," she says offhandedly, punching you in the arm but seeming suddenly distracted again. What ball of yarn has her attention you ask? Oh, she'd be staring at Ms. Vaile.

*Vince (now with Loki!)
*Vince struggles and fails again to get up. This has to be the slickest ice you've ever seen and even your bone spurs won't penetrate it to give you footing!

_Balance checks (DC 18): 14 fails_

It goes rapidly from bad to worse as both robots seem to have a guage of your ability to dodge attacks, even while on your back. The tips of their cannons broaden, and both deliver a huge area ice attack.

_Attack rolls: 24 and 18 miss, granting you reflex saves for half damage
Reflex save (DC 18): 20 and 24 success
Damage save (DC 19): 23 success, 16 fails (1L)_

Behind you, the other robot shoots Anna with an energy pulse, but her armor absorbs it. Meanwhile, you see her step back and hear her gun whine as she overcharges it. "Vince, cover your ears! Things are gonna go BOOM!" she says as she quite litterally slides back fifteen feet from recoil. You barely manage to clap your hands over your ears before you get hit with the blast.

_Attack roll: 21 hits the one in front of her.
Reflex saves (DC 21): Vince 21, Robots 14 and 18
Damage saves (DC 26): 20, 15, 26
Damage save (DC 21 - Vince): 15 (1L, stunned)_

The robot in front of her slams into a pillar and shuts down, while the one to your gets imbedded in the wall of the garage, crushed. You vaguely notice the final one appears not too bad off... as you slide past it... and right out of the garage.

The ground is a looooong way down. And that's good, because you won't fall that far before you can flap your wings. At least you're off the ice. Which is not the same as we can say for Loki, who suddenly drops from the chute after Cosmo, who seems completely unaffected by the slick surface.

_Vince is up, then Loki and MM._

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin*
_Initiatives: X12 15 (2HP, 3S, -1 strength), Shadows 14-1, Kevin 14-2 (5HP, 5L, 1S, -2 Super Strength)_

The shadow seems unconcerned as you approach Dara. You touch her forehead and try to mimic her powers, but her mind reflexively gives you the boot. She has one heck of a wall built around her mind.

_Attack roll: uncontested
Will save (DC 9): 15 (it's DC 9 because she has some serious mental protection going on)_

X12 stabs at the shadow before him, now left alone with it, and manages to drive the sword through it. The shadow vanishes in a puff of smoke.

_Attack roll: 23 hits
Damage save (DC 29): 22 fails_

The shadow, that is now right beside Kevin as he crouches beside Dara, rakes its claws down both of Kevin's arms, leaving gaping wounds and making you gasp in agony as blood spurts out.

_Attack rolls: 18 and 17 hit
Damage save (DC 20): 11 and 19 (2L, stunned)
Will save (DC 11): 15 and 14 succeed_

Kevin and X12 are up, Kevin is stunned though, not to mention the walking dead... yet again.

*Raisa
*_Initiative: Jackal 28 (1VP, 2S), Raisa 18 (3S, stunned)_

Jackal growls at your "insane" comment but lets it pass. You get a feeling it was no small miracle he didn't react more.

"Stop this? Why would I stop?" he asks. "Soon, they'll all be dead and we'll be free of them. My new minions have nearly finished those other three off. Even if they destroy the final one, they no longer pose any threat to us. We can kill them at our leisure." He bites your shoulder again, this time much harder, and though his teeth don't break your skin, you're sure it's only because of how tough that skin is. Then, he pulls his claws from the stone and lets go of you, turning you around. He sniffs at your face and then nuzzles at you before turning around and starting to walk towards Michael.

"You still have connection to them. Remember, they are weak. They are nothing like us. We can slaughter them like cattle!" he roars. His head swivels towards you, his eyes glowing. "But do not fear, Raisa. For you, I will kill them swiftly; mercifully." He turns back to Michael and starts walking towards him. "Him first."

You can tell he thinks you've already accepted joining him.

_Sense motive 15_


----------



## Mimic (Jun 23, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Just before you are going to gung ho jump down the hole, probably to crush Loki into a fine puddy, Mr. Vaile clears says, "Excuse me, but wouldn't it be simpler just to fly off the balcony?" She indicates a door to the executive balcony right in front of you. There is a loud explosion (think sound from Star Wars Episode 2 in the asteroid field) from beneath you.




Michelle blushes slightly and heads towards the balcony, when she hears the explosion she once again actives her communicator. "What was that, is everyone one ok?"

She leaps off the balcony and flies after the CEO unless notified that they need her help.

<Powers: Flight full action, forcefield>


----------



## Deva (Jun 23, 2004)

"I said _IF_ you raving lunatic!" Raisa leaps after him, her fist doubled together as she lifts them overhead and attempts to drive them into his back.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 23, 2004)

OOC: It's start to be very annoying, all those wounds... but I'll take a chance, Kevin doesn't do anything this turn, save his last HP for now. I cross my finger and I think: "Go X!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2004)

Sanjay notes Monica's wounded leg, but seeing that she's okay, he turns back to Ms. Vaile.  "Huh?  Oh, uh right.  Atsu Affifi, one of Genreal Melamu's men in the ALF.  He threatened to use it in the neigbourhood where my family lives.  I have a feeling that this shipment is for him, and if that's so, we really need to make sure he doesn't get it," he says, looking determined.


----------



## Elementor (Jun 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> The ground is a looooong way down. And that's good, because you won't fall that far before you can flap your wings. At least you're off the ice.





"Geezus!  That ice was annoying!"  Finally able to spread his wings and soar, Vince checks to make sure no one else is falling.  If anyone is, he will save them first.  If he is alone in his plummet, he will kick in Super-Flight and catch up to that damn car.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 24, 2004)

_OOC: I'll advance and try to put the (last?) shadow to the glowing sword._


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
*Vince*
You fall for about ten seconds before you manage to clear your head and open your wings.  You lose more height as you gain control before finally climbing back up towards the car, now quite some distance away.  Seeing nobody else falling and Michelle flying towards the vehicle, and thinking he might be getting away, you put your full speed into the flight, realizing too late that the car... isn't moving.

You slam into the driver side door, face pressed up against the glass.  Though you feel a bit silly, Rameirez leaps across the vehicle in terror, fumbling for something in the glove box.

*Michelle*
You fly out towards the car as Cosmo says, "Anna just blew the hell out of everything, Vince included.  Oh, and goat boy is plumetting to his death bel... nevermind, he's flying towards the c... never mind, he ran into the car."

He is quite right, as a red blur blasts up from below and slams bodily into the driver side door.  Even from over 80 yards away, you hear Rameirez scream in panic.

_Cosmo has simply walked over the ice and ripped the arm off the robot, clubbing it to small pieces._

*Inside*
Tara and Rebound have plopped on some couches, the robots now toast.  The guards stack the remnants over by the wall.  A guard comes in with a doctor, though the man looks more like a lab worker than a doctor.  He quickly checks over the stabilized guard, ordering a stretcher to be brought up before checking if anyone else is hurt.

Monica doesn't say anything, despite the shard of metal protruding from her leg though it's obvious to Straightjacket that she's losing blood still.  Johan is obviously wounded, bleeding quite badly though the cuts are pretty much superficial.  They definitely require attention.

"I can clean you up here and seal the wounds if you like," the doctor says to Cosmo, taking out an odd looking electronic instrument from his pocket.

Ms. Raines  is somehow managing to not look frustrated.  "Sanjay," she says with a strong enough voice to seal his attention on her.  "This time, I want you to think very hard and answer my question.  Where have you seen the effects of Anaconda?"

_FYI, you all hear the radio conversations._

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin
*_Initiatives: X12 15 (2HP, 3S, -1 strength), Shadows 14-1, Kevin 14-2 (5HP, 5L, 1S, -2 Super Strength)_

X12 rushes forward the thirty feet, stabbing at the shadow.  Even though the creature manages to knock his hands, his movement adds to the force of his attack, and he manages to barely keep on target despite the defensive motions of the shadow.  The light destroys the shadow completely.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (not a crit... it's what you needed to hit)_
_Damage save (DC 26):  18 fails_

Dara isn't moving, laying on her side with a small amount of blood pooling about her neck.  She's ghostly pale with dozens of raised welts on her body that you can see through her shredded clothing.  She actually seems somewhat blue.

*Raisa
*_Initiative: Jackal 28 (3VP, 3S), Raisa 18 (2HP, 3S)_

Jackal seems surprisingly unexpecting of your attack, and you connect with enough force to send him staggering forward, off balance.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC 16):  8 (VP to re-roll is lower, becomes 13) fails (1S)_

He whirls on you, eyes filled with rage.  "You witch!  I offer you a place by my side as my equal, offer you a chance to use your power without restrictions and this... I show you my trust, and this is how you would repay me!?"  He slams one huge fist into the ground between you.  The resulting shockwave crumbles the cobblestones in the entire courtyard, shatters the wall of the fountain and even cracks the base of the shadow.  You barely manage to keep your footing.

_Shockwave!_
_Opposed strength check:  Raisa 26, Jackal 24 (no trip)_

"You would have been a worthy mate," he growls, his hands opening and his claws dragging across the ground.  "Now, you'll join your _friends_.  Maybe you'll still be my mate," he says coldly.  You have a feeling there won't be any more pulled punches.  You also notice something odd.  You see he's slightly smaller than he was when you first saw him in that room with that shadowy, scary guy.

_Spot:  17 success_


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2004)

Sanjay hides his frustration less well.  "Uh, in my room?" he says, shrugging, failing to see the point.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
*Inside*
Ms. Vaile looks very concerned.  "You've been in physical contact with Anaconda?  In New York?  That's amazing.  I mean, you're alive," she says.   She walks over to the desk and sits down behind it, closing her eyes and seeming deep in thought.

"Let me see if I can piece all of that together then.  An ALF general has somehow aquired either a sample of Anaconda, or one of its early generation prototypes.  He threatened your family with the virus, and sent you a sample of it through some sort of shipping agency covertly to prove his intentions, thus your first hand knowledge of Anaconda.  And now, this general has hired some mercenaries to steal the virus from our labs.  These mercenaries took the time and effort to steal the equipment that we had ordered to transport the virus for destruction, and are going to try to use it to acquire the virus from our labs.  How did I do?" she asks with a smile.  "I am curious as to why he would threaten your family, however, Sanjay."

She shakes her head.  "However, I think things will be fine.  We have ordered a different model of vehicle, and the model stolen wouldn't even be permitted to gain access to our research facility.  And the containment vault for Anaconda is very deep underground; the lowest point in the facility in fact.  It would take years for someone to tunnel in through the bedrock surrounding it, and the motion sensors would pick up any such effort.  Also, once I clear it with Lockheed, I am certain they will allow me to use one of your scanners to further deepen security.  Perhaps things aren't as bad as you think.  And just in case, I will have the anti-virus prepared for immediate transport in the case this general has enough to cause any problems."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2004)

"Well, from what I can figure, that sounds right.  I didn't actually touch it...obviously it wouldn't have been a very good threat if it killed me before I could see what it did," he says, smiling.  "He just wanted me to...do something that I obviously wouldn't normally do without being threatened," he says, shrugging.  Even he realizes how stupid that sounded, but didn't think it was important to get into the details of the blood sampling.

"That guy that your boss was talking to...his name is Mole.  He actually is a very fast digger.  And his friends are pretty tricky.  Stealing stuff is what they do, you know?  We were sent here to protect that vault, and no matter what precautions you already have in place, we're here to be a final line of defence," he says, trying to sound assertive, despite the urge to say whatever it is she wanted to hear.  "Like you said, I've seen that stuff do it's job.  I think being proactive and not letting it get out is better than trying to vaccinate anyone that might come in contact with it."


----------



## Deva (Jun 24, 2004)

"Mate?!" Raisa looks at Jackal with an expression of utter disgust. "Ewwwww!" She steps toward his, bringing her fist up in a vicious uppercut.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> You fly out towards the car as Cosmo says, "Anna just blew the hell out of everything, Vince included.  Oh, and goat boy is plumetting to his death bel... nevermind, he's flying towards the c... never mind, he ran into the car."
> 
> He is quite right, as a red blur blasts up from below and slams bodily into the driver side door.  Even from over 80 yards away, you hear Rameirez scream in panic.




Michelle winces slightly as she watches Vince slam head first into the side of the car and can barely surpress a chuckle as she hears Rameirez scream in panic.

Michelle will move closer to the car, once she is within range she will magnetically lift the car (making sure the doors don't open) and start spinning it in various directions attempting to disorientate the man until the proper authorities get here to arrest him.

powers: Flight half action, energy control: magnetics half action, force field free action


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 24, 2004)

"Great," X12 says as he holds the sword up to survey Kevin and Dara.  "You two picked a hell of a time to decide to bleed to death," he says, kneeling down beside Dara.  He rips a portion off his pant leg and tosses it to Kevin.  

"I hate to say this, but try and staunch the bleeding with that -- worse case, we'll tourniqet one of your arms to save you and the other if the bleeding persists, but we only have so much cloth."


Turning back to Dara, X12 starts examining her.
_OOC: Medicine check on Dara._


----------



## Velmont (Jun 24, 2004)

"We need to find Raisa. I am too hurt to try to fight Jackal. That's mean you'll have to fight, or you'll have to heal me, but in the later case, you will be the one out of combat."

Kevin takes Dara in his hands. "I'll try to mimic Dara's powers. With some psychic abilities, we might find easier to get down Jackal. And maybe I'll be able to fight from afar while you help Raisa in melee"

OOC: If X12 doesn't object to mimic Dara's powers, Kevin will try to mimic her powers and feats again (except the mental link).


----------



## Mule (Jun 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Randall plumets down from the chute, ending up flat on his back on a sheet of ice with a twisted ankle.



"Yeeouch!"  Randall cries out as his ankle rolls over.  As the pain subsides somewhat, Loki will try to scramble his way off the ice on his hands and knees.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ
Inside*
"Digging?  Can he dig through bedrock without detection?" Ms. Vaile asks before glancing outside and getting a look of disbelief on her face.  Outside, Michelle isn't actually trying to retrieve Rameirez, she's spinning the car and shaking it with her magnetic powers as Vince clings to the car.

"Que o inferno fazem!" she says with some frustration, which Johan understands means "What the hell are they doing!"  She sounds an awfully lot like Raisa does when she's mad, but she pulls it off better.  She takes a breath and regains her composure perfectly.  Turning to Johan standing nearby, she gets up and walks over.  "I just need to borrow this for a moment," she says, and that's all the warning he gets before she steps in close to him and carefully removes his communicator from his ear.  She fiddles with the communicator for a moment, seems satisfied with what she finds, then puts it back on him; no small feat.

Stepping over to her desk again, she uses the control panel and activates communication.  All of you can hear her.  It seems she tapped into your frequency.  "If, for some odd reason you missed my request," she says calmly, "I want Mr. Rameirez retrieved now, still able to stand, not shaken and stirred.  If you can't do it, please let me know and I'll send my security force to collect him."  Closing the channel, she turns to those present.

Johan, now that she's not so alluringly close, you remember something you were going to say.  The Mole can dig through nearly anything, up to reinforced military metals.

"Mr. Rawlins, can you go down to the garage and make sure the other EPIC members can get back up here?"  Rawlins immediately leaves.  "In the meantime, perhaps you can describe to me the abilities of the mutants involved so I can better assess the threat they represent?"

_Johan:  Knowledge (mutants):  23_
_Results:  The mole is well... a mole.  Aerin controls air.  Flick is a martial artist and Anithos is a sorcerer and has a strange mind control ability based on charisma.  The four are mostly non-violent, and have yet to kill anyone._

_Anyone else can give information too, from experience and such.  Johan (and Loki) will be able to correct any errors or add any facts that you might miss._

*Downstairs*
A security guard comes in.  He's one of the fellows from upstairs.  Anna is just placing a device on the ice, melting it away.  "Heh, those robots are worth more than I get paid in a year, and you took them apart like that," he says with a shake of his head.  "If everyone is alright, follow me back upstairs.  I think Ms. Vaile is looking for some advice so we can form a plan of action."

He leads you back to the group upstairs.

*Outside*
As you play with the helpless CEO in the car some 400-500 feet above the ground, Michelle spinning it and Vince trying to break in the window, your communicators activate.  Ms. Vaile's voice comes into your ear.  "I want Mr. Rameirez retrieved now, still able to stand, not shaken and stirred.  If you can't do it, please let me know and I'll send my security force to collect him."

You also notice that there are no sirens sounding, no police in the area and no vehicles passing within a hundred yards of you.

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin*
_Initiatives: X12 15 (2HP, 3S), Shadows 14-1, Kevin 14-2 (5HP, 5L, 1S, -1 Super Strength)_

As X12 checks Dara, Kevin tries again to mimic her powers, and again, fails.

_Will save (DC 9):  18 success_

X, physically, she's weakened badly.  Without exaggeration, weak as a newborn kitten is probably very accurate.  Her pupils are badly dilated, and you'd guess she has a bad concussion.  The wounds on the back of her head are a result of reciving her concussion, and are mostly superficial, providing her skull isn't actuall fractured.  As Kevin is trying to mimic her, she starts growling.

_Not a wolfie, I'm turning into Jackal growl, but a Dara, you're so dead if I find my frying pan growl.  You both also will gain one strength point back before the next deadly situation._

The room suddenly starts filling with shadow, pouring like liquid down the walls.  In mere seconds it's filled the passage you came from, and started dousing lights.  Only a rapidly narrowing path is being left, from you to a wide passageway.

*Raisa
*_Initiative: Jackal 28 (4VP, 4S), Raisa 18 (2HP, 3S)_

You punch Jackal hard and he rocks back on his heels.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC 16):  8 (VP to reroll becomes 15) fails (1S)_

Jackal rears back before raking his claws at your stomach.  You barely manage to turn to avoid the blow.  He's obviously trying to kill you.  Had that hit you, you'd have been split in two.

_Attack roll:  14 misses_

_Raisa is up._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 24, 2004)

"Dara, I don't know if you can hear me, but you're badly injured.  You might have a skull fracture, and the shadows have drawn off a great deal of your strength -- I need you to stay calm," X12 says.

"I'd ask you to let Kevin mimic your abilities, but I'm guessing that's out, and my regenerative powers aren't functioning after reviving Nova, and with the possibility of a serious head injury, we shouldn't move you," he says, surveying the rising darkness, "but we don't have a lot of time.  We have no way of knowing what this stuff might do, but the shadow Jackals were enervating; Dara can't take much more.  You'll have to carry her, Kevin -- you're in no condition to fight anything."


----------



## Deva (Jun 24, 2004)

Raisa continues to turn, bringing her elbow around in a smash against the side of Jackal's head.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 24, 2004)

"Ms. Vaille, the Mole can dig through military grade reinforced metals. Also, one of their group, named Anithos, is a sorcerer. And..." you just went and opened the encyplopaedia. You poor souls. And it doesn't help that Johan is nervous around Ms. Vaille, trying to counter it with seeming as knowledgeable as he can manage.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 24, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As you play with the helpless CEO in the car some 400-500 feet above the ground, Michelle spinning it and Vince trying to break in the window, your communicators activate. Ms. Vaile's voice comes into your ear. "I want Mr. Rameirez retrieved now, still able to stand, not shaken and stirred. If you can't do it, please let me know and I'll send my security force to collect him."
> 
> You also notice that there are no sirens sounding, no police in the area and no vehicles passing within a hundred yards of you.




With a small sigh Michelle brings the car along side where she is floating and gently raps on the side window. Are you ready to give up yet? Oh and I wouldn't do anything stupid that would break my concentration considering your about 500 feet up in the air.

As she talks she continues to rise up towards the balcony, bring the car with her, as she gets close she will active her communicator. StraightJacket I am going to need your assistance out on the balcony please.

Once Staightjacket is out on the balcony she will open a door closest to him and let him stretch in and grab him, telling him to make sure he isn't armed.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

"You can't regenerate? Nice, the situation is worst than I thought. And Dara have such a mental field around her, I don't know if I will be able to pass throught. Let's go find Raisa"

Seeing the shadow moving, leaving a small passage.

"Well, we don't have much choice now, and staying here will do no good. Lead up!"

Kevin will follow X. He will continue to try to mimic Dara powers and feats (Except the link), as long as he doesn't get them.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
X12, Kevin*
_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (5VP, 5S), Raisa 18 (2HP, 1L, 3S, stunned), X12 15 (2HP, 3S), Kevin 14-2 (5HP, 5L, 1S, -1 Super Strength)_

Kevin keeps trying to mimic Dara.  He fails again but it elicits a response as she grogily opens her eyes as the three of you flee the rushing shadows.

"Do that... again and... hurt you," she murmers with disgust in her voice.

_Will save (DC 9):  12 success_

The shadows flow like water, fast enough to force you to run as hard as you can just to stay ahead.  As it fills the corridor behind you, lamps go out, until all that's left is a pair of lamps flanking an exit into a courtyard.  Relief is quickly replaced by dread as you realize there is a immense, gleaming, portculis sealing you off from the courtyard.

Luckily, the wall of shadows chasing you comes to a sudden halt ten feet from the portculis, it's surface rolling like water.  Through the gate, you see Raisa in hand to hand combat with the Jackal, the beast towering over her with claws that are as long as her arms are.  Surprisingly, she looks bruised, but not really hurt.  The entire stone floor of the courtyard, plus where you are, is crushed and broken, with concentric rings, as if an explosion took place.  In the middle of the courtyard in a now ruined fountain, attached to the fountain's statue by chains, is Michael.  He too appears badly wounded.

You see a handle, obviously a release, and if the other four exits leading from this courtyard are any indication, there is a wheel to raise the portculis some five to the right of the gate.

And speaking of Raisa, she's just in the process of delivering a massive elbow as you arrive, that hits and clacks the jaws of the Jackal together.  As she does, Jackal seems to shrivel quite a bit, losing perhaps a foot in height.

_Attack roll:  21 hits_
_Damage save (DC 16):  8 (VP to re-roll is 9, becomes 11) fails (1S)_

If the Jackal notices his loss of stature, he doesn't seem to react, instead digging his foot claws into the crumbled stone, then leaping into the air over twenty feet, coming down with a massive swipe of his clawed hand.  The blow slashes her from shoulder to hip, sending her sailing across the courtyard to slam into the wall hard, where she staggers, dazed.

_Attack roll:  28 hits_
_Damage save (DC 24):  17 fails (1L, stunned) ... oh, that was a power attack btw _

Horribly, he's not finished, following through with his slash to punch his claws clear through Michael's stomach.  The statue crumbles, the chains break from the force of the blow, and Michael is left dangling from the Jackal's massive hand, groaning and trying without success to pull the claws out.  The Jackal roars and tosses him aside like a rag doll.

"One down, witch!" he shouts at Raisa.

_Raisa, X12, Kevin are all up.  Raisa will have to use a HP to unstun to get an action.  Dara is disabled, but conscious now, barely._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
Michelle drags the car back to the balcony.  It takes about half a minute for her, the car and Vince to cover the distance.  As you drag it along, Vince manages to keep the man terrified enough that the gun he's recovered from the glove box is shaking, along with the man.

Meanwhile, Ms. Vaile listens to the information provided by Johan without interrupting.  "This could be a problem," she says, frowning.  "John," she says as the car bumps up to the balcony.  "Would you be a dear and pull Mr. Rameirez inside?  I believe he has a blaster in his vehicle, but I doubt it would be able to affect you."

Again, it kind of surprises you that she knows each of your names, and seems to have a fairly good handle on what your powers and abilities are.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 25, 2004)

"Kevin, put Dara down.  Wheel the gate up, and then use your sword to keep the shadows at bay." X12 whispers.  "Get Michael.  I'll help Raisa."


----------



## buzzard (Jun 25, 2004)

"I'm on it"  John replies as he moves out to the balcony. Once the car arrives, if the door isn't open he'll ask  "Do I need to peel that tin can, or are you going to spare your car? You might see it again in a bunch of years if you don't rile me."

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
Ms. Vaile, watching from the door to the balcony now, says, "Actually, it's SAP property.  Feel free to peel it open.  Just don't drop anything.  We're fairly high up."


----------



## Deva (Jun 25, 2004)

(ooc: will spend HP to unstun)

Gasping for breath through the pain, Raisa doesn't say a word in fear of losing the adrenalin rush. With a feral scream she rushes at him and leaps into a roundhouse kick.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 25, 2004)

Here let me do it. With a small wave of her hand she attempts to open the door magnetically.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

"Dara, listen to me. Raisa is in trouble. Jackal is figthing her, one on one. Me and X are broken down. We are on our last effort, and you psychic abilities may be the best weapon we got against Jackal. So please, let me mimic them, you are in no condition to use them." Kevin puts Dara down and grab the porticullis.  "My sword have been broken, and Dara's one was no where near her, so I am weaponless. I'll try to open it, so you may pass with Dara."  Kevin try to lift the porticullis. 

OOC: Half action to lift the porticullis. If it doesn't work, extra effort (i'll become fatigued) to raise by 2 my spuer-strenght and try again.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
Once Straightjacket is in position, Michelle rips the door off the car easily.  Several shots ring out, energy pulses thumping into Straightjacket without effect.  Vince flies to the other side of the car and makes scary demon faces at the already terrified man.  Straightjacket easily pulls the man out, rendering him immobile without even having to use his powers once he's out.

"Mr. Rawlins, take him to your holding area and interrogate him," Ms. Vaile says calmly, though her glare at him as he's dragged in is icy.

"Yes, ma'am," Rawlins replies briskly.  He takes the man from Straighjacket after cuffing him with some odd looking energy bracelets.

"And Mr. Rameirez," Ms. Vaile says just as he is being led out.  "Turning terrorist in this country is not something that is a good career choice."

"T-terrorist?" he replies weakly as he pass the door.  "Wait!  No!  I'm not a terrorist!  I'm not a terrorist!" he screams as he's lead away.  Even when the door closes, you can hear him for several more seconds.

_Vince, even with your limited knowledge of the SAA legal system, you recall that being a terrorist is beyond bad.  For nearly any other crime you get some rights, but for terrorism, even if it is just suspected, you get none._

"Let's call Lockheed right now and get permission for me to gain access to that scanning technology first, and avoid any potential problems there.  Then I can provide you with any information you need; blueprints and schematics, employee records, anything.  I need no further convincing that this is worse than a dire situation.  I would also like to take Sanjay to my lab to test his ability to destroy complex molecular structures."

Mere moments later, as Michelle is told over the video phone, SAP has authorization to have the scanner technology.

*Lancheng, China*
_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (5VP, 5S), Raisa 18 (2HP, 1L, 3S, stunned), Kevin 14 (5HP, 5L, 1S, -1 Super Strength),  X12 13 (2HP, 3S), Dara 5_

Dara manages to lean weakly against the wall.  _No!  Never!  Never!  Never!  You're a monster!  I'd rather die than help you!  Nev.. _

The mental broadcast is loud, and stops suddenly.  "No," she says, regaining her focus needed to control her mental powers.  You aren't sure you are the one the mental broadcast was meant for.  "We've seen what you do with powers that are hard to control once today," she says coldly.

In the yard, both Jackal and Raisa have heard the mental shouting.  Both momentarily turn their heads your way, Jackal's eyes gleaming red and staying focussed on you as he turns with an evil snarl.  Which is just the moment that Raisa leaps up into the air, swinging her foot into his face.

_Attack roll:  28 hits_
_Damage save (DC 17):  natural 20 succeeds_

You try to lift the portculis.  It sticks slightly, but you manage to hoist it above your head.  The gate rattles and creaks loudly as you do so.  As soon as you lift it, the shadows behind you surge forward again, thrusting all of you into the yard.  Dara lands on her knees, Kevin on his rear, while X12 barely manages to maintain his footing.  Kevin struggles to his feet.

_Reflex saves (DC 10):  Kevin 8, X12 14, Dara 3_

Kevin, all the way across the yard, you see a gleaming sword laying on the ruined cobblestones.

X12 starts to rush forward, sword still in hand, but just past Dara slides to a halt.  Jackal is glancing to Raisa, and then to Dara.  He looks back to Raisa and his lips curl into a feral smile.  "I shall present you her head," he snarls, crouching down as if he's going to leap the distance.  Dara is somehow managing to get to her feet behind you.

_X12, you are up.  You had to delay to get through the portcullis._


----------



## Deva (Jun 25, 2004)

Raisa will run and jump onto Jackal's back, attempting to wrap her arms around his kneck in a chokehold.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 25, 2004)

"Only bullies and simpletons pick on defenseless girls, Jackal," X12 shouts as he advances on the beast.  _

"Take cover, Dara -- you're in no condition to play hero,"_ he thinks loudly, hoping the young telepath is listening.

_OOC: I'll advance on Jackal and attack, and choose to fight defensively._


----------



## Calinon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (6VP, 1L, 5S), Raisa 18 (3HP, 2L, 3S, stunned), Kevin 14 (5HP, 6L, 1S, -1 Super Strength), X12 13 (2HP, 1L, 3S), Dara 5 (4HP, 5L, 5S, -8 strength)_

X12 crosses the yard towards Jackal and taunts him, dropping into a defensive stance.

_Taunt goal:  Make the scary thing with giant rending claws attack me... well, ok!_
_Taunt vs Sense Motive:  Taunt 15, Sense Motive 16_

Jackal's eyes fixate on X12.  "You're next," he growls.  Instead of rushing X12, however, the beast leaps through the air in a huge arc, covering the 50 feet to Dara easily... almost.  As he plumets at her, claws extended and with a roar, she lifts her head then all of you, Jackal included, scream as a mental assault shatters into you.

_There!  Are you happy!  Just leave them alone!_ Dara screams mentally, broadcasting it throughout the courtyard.  You have no idea who she is talking to.

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Reflex saves (DC 19):  Kevin 14, Raisa 18, X12 11_
_Damage saves (DC 24):  Jackal 5 (VP to re-roll becomes 18) [1L, stunned]; Kevin 15 [1L, stunned]; Raisa 12 (HP to reroll becomes 18) [1L, stunned]; X12 17 [1L, stunned]_

Jackal crashes to the ground ten feet away from her and Kevin, twenty feet behind X12 and forty feet from Raisa.  Dara remains standing, staring intently at Jackal, visible waves of energy connecting them.  The rest of you are left clutching your heads and groaning.  Jackal is the first to try to recover, climbing to his feet and shaking his head.

"Get out of my head!" he roars, shaking his head back and forth.  He slams his fist down into the ground, but there is no power behind it.

_He had to spend his turn recovering from the stun.  You can all spend hero points to recover if you wish.  I finally updated Dara's condition, so now there's someone worse off than Kevin _

_All of you are up.  Raisa may wish to change her choice of actions seeing as it's a fairly long way to Jackal and she's stunned._


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2004)

Kevin took only a moment to shake off (last HP spent). "You won't touch her!" he says, as he rush, and kicks him like a football.

OOC: I charge him.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 25, 2004)

Once Michelle confirms that its ok, she will hand over one of the hand held scanners.

<occ she has already been suckered today, plus the fact that she doesn't want to get sued would make her want to be really sure its ok>


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 25, 2004)

_OOC: Spend HP to unstun and advance on Jackal.  Do not fight defensively this round._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 26, 2004)

Sanjay gets a big, dopey grin on his face.  _"She wants to take me to her lab!"_ he thinks with glee.  "Sounds good to me," he says.


----------



## Deva (Jun 26, 2004)

(will spend HP to unstun, last one by my count)

Raisa will use extra effort to close the distance to the Jackal, putting herself  between him and Dara, and punch him again in the face.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (6VP, 3L, 6S, KO), Raisa 18 (5HP, 2L, 3S, stunned), Kevin 14 (5HP, 6L, 1S, -1 Super Strength), X12 13 (3HP, 1L, 3S), Dara 5 (5HP, 5L, 5S, -8 strength, dying)_

Raisa is first to clear her head, charging Jackal from behind.  She delivers a hard punch to the back of his head and then slides to a halt in front of him, between Dara and Jackal.

_Attack roll:  27 hits_
_Damage save (DC 18):  20 succeeds (youch)_

Kevin shakes his head clear as well, charging at Jackal, kicking him hard in the gut.  Jackal rocks backwards and suddenly shrinks by at least two feet.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (crit)_
_Damage save (DC 18):  16 fails (1S)_

Sword still in hand, X12 staggers forward, regaining his composure as he swings at Jackal.  The sword slices at Jackal, and the blade draws a line in his skin.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC 11):  7 fails (1L)_

Dara is still staring at Jackal, who has been clutching at his head as he tries to defend himself.  Suddenly, he crouches down and roars loudly, a claw slashing through the mental energy wave.  Dara suddenly goes limp and collapses face first onto the ground.  As she does, Jackal suddenly collapses to his knees, then goes limp as well, collapsling face first to the ground.

_Will save (DC 24):  12 (1L, KO)_

An eerie silence fills the courtyard as the shadows in each archway and above you bubble.  You are all kind of looking around with the same look on your faces.  Did you just win?

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
SAP is definitely given legitimate authorization to use the scanning devices and replicate them.  Either that or that was the absolute best actor portraying Alfred Morgan in the entire world.  Johan, peeking at the screen, know's its Morgan from the abrasion on his head from the incident at Lockheed.

Monica glares at Sanjay, but he doesn't notice.  It's more a jealous glare than an angry one.

"Good," Ms. Vaile replies to Sanjay.  "But we'll have to move quickly in case the mercenaries are already on the move.  What sort of information do you need to prevent the theft, or god forbid, barring that, stop the virus from leaving the country?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

Kevin takes a deep breath, seeing it is finally finish, and looks at his companions.

"Dara!" he runs on Dara. "I told you you were in no shape to use your power."

He starts to gather all the information X12 gave him and try to stabilize the condition of Dara.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 26, 2004)

"I'm not one for taking chances," X12 says, approaching the fallen Jackal with sword in hand.

_OOC: Unless someone stops me, I'm coup de gracing this jack...al... _


----------



## Deva (Jun 26, 2004)

"Make it clean and quick, " Raisa says to X. Seeing Kevin checking on Dara, she runs over to where Jackal had thrown Michael, though she has little hope he's still alive after what the animal had done to him.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 26, 2004)

"Yeah, let's hurry," Sanjay replies, getting more serious.  "Where is it?  How is it protected?  What sort of container is it in?  And why in the world would you people create such a thing?"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 26, 2004)

"Evil CEO caught.....Check.  Met amazingly attractive woman.....Check.  Hit Cosmo....." Vince leans over and gives Cosmo a soft punch to the shoulder "Check.  Its been a good day!  Even with the ice capade dealy and my bug on the windshield impression.  No offense Hoppy...."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
*_Initiatives: Raisa 18 (5HP, 2L, 3S, stunned), Kevin 14 (5HP, 6L, 1S, -1 Super Strength), X12 13 (3HP, 1L, 3S), Dara 5 (5HP, 5L, 5S, -8 strength, disabled, unconscious)_

_Medicine check (DC 15):  15 succeeds_

Kevin knows Dara is dying, but other than bind some of her wounds, there seems to be little he can do for her.  It's unclear what has happened to her mind.  Luckily, it seems to be enough.

X12 puts the Jackal to the sword, and after a pair of thrusts, succeeds in severing his spine.  Rather than bleed out, Jackal's body turns incorporeal, then vanishes down through the broken cobblestones leaving an outline of his body where he was a moment ago.

Raisa is rather surprised but Michael is not only alive, but his wounds are not nearly as bad as they should be.  The wounds in his stomach are visibly knitting, and those in his shoulders are closed, with barely a mark as a reminder.  The blood covering him, however, is ample reminder that he was near death.  He remains unconscious as his body heals.

As all this is happening, Kevin suddenly gives a shout of surprise as liquid shadow starts leaking from Dara's eyes, ears and mouth.  It pools on the ground rapidly, causing her convulsions, then the shadow starts taking the form of a rather recognizable figure.  The man is applauding even as he takes shape.

"That was most exciting to watch," he says, stopping his mocking applause.  "I see you haven't lost any of your cold-hearted killing prowess, Directive 12," he says approvingly.  "Though you should have ended him in one stroke, not two," he adds in a voice that means corrective punishment would be forthcoming.  Surprisingly, he doesn't do anything hostile.  "You're free to go," he says, waving his hand.  The statue vanishes and a swirling portal appears in its place.  You get the feeling he is quite satisfied with how things turned out.

"Oh, I nearly forgot."

With a blur of motion, he plunges his hand into Kevin's chest.  Kevin shrinks to normal size, losing his super strength.  The man yanks his hand free, holding something small in his hand; a small red light.  It vanishes into him as Kevin collapses backwards, gasping for air.  Surprisingly, he's physically unhurt from the experience, but feels... wierd, like there is something missing.

"You really should have taken my offer," he says matter-of-factly.  "If you change your mind, I'll give that back."  Speaking to you all he says, "I'd gather up your wounded and leave.  The portal won't last forever."

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
Hoppy doesn't seem to take offense to Vince's comment.

"Yeah, sure, hit the guy who wiped out what... four robots?  How many you'd score there in your headlong solo rush, speedy?" he says with a smirk.

"Hey, Cosmo," Tara says.  "How about you shut up, k?"

The doctor finally manages to get Monica's attention so he can treat her wounds and Anna removes her helmet.  She is showing signs of some fatigue, probably from her nervous system interface.

Miss Vaile answers Sanjay.  "Creating medicine doesn't always go as planned.  We were working on a cure for a particularly virulent strain of influenza, and our experimentation resulted, unfortunately, in the strain mutating to form Anaconda.  While we've managed to create a cure, it is far more difficult to distribute than it is to become exposed to the virus itself.  

"Anaconda also proved extremely difficult to manage.  It's liquid state can eat through standard metals, so for safety it has to be reduced to a crystalline form using extremely cold temperatures, then suspended in a pure alcohol solution.  We keep that frozen as well.  If removed from the alcohol, the virus could revert to its liquid state and disperse into the air.  We actually constructed a large containment unit for the virus at our main research facility, where the remaining three litres of the compound is stored in three seperate containers, suspended in a crystalline state within alcohol.  We'd have destroyed it, but need to use our disintegration chamber at our storage facility.  The standard disposal unit runs on heat, and reverting Anaconda to a liquid state would be very bad.  Which is why I need to test your ability to destroy complex compounds, specificially a compound suspended in a solution at extremely low temperatures, within a container of highly reinforced industrial metal."

"Our research facility is several hundred miles inside the mountains.  That's where Anaconda is stored, in the lowest level nearly a mile beneath ground level."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 26, 2004)

"Raisa, grab Michael.  Kevin, grab Dara.  Let's go everyone," X12 snips, anchoring his sword into the cobblestone grout.  "We're done here."


----------



## Deva (Jun 26, 2004)

Adrenalin wearing off, Raisa starts to feel the aches and bruises and pain from her encounter with the Jackal. With a little groan she scoops up Michael in her arms and looks over at Dara, guilt already starting to eat at her. She doesn't say a word and will follow the others through the portal when they go.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2004)

Kevin stares at the man. He garbs Dara in his hands and start to walk to the portal, listening to X12, but his eyes doesn't seems to quit the eyes of the man.

_What has he done to me? Why has he done that to me?_


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
*As soon as you hit the portal, you feel very strange, like you are once more swirling around in a tornado.  With a hard jolt, you land heavily on your chest.  Blinking away the disorientation, you find yourself in a sparsely furnished apartment.  You are all lying near the door, nearly touching in fact.  Dara lies next to Kevin, barely stirring, though her eyes are open.  She has a haunted expression on her face.  Michael lays stark naked beside Raisa, groaning as he starts to wake up.  Neither have any open wounds.  

X12, you feel noticably better.  In fact, you can see your bruises vanishing rapidly.  In moments, you feel physically fine.  You also notice your clothes are exactly as they were before you entered this apartment.

_Your super-con has returned, with all the extras._

Kevin, your deep gashes are gone, replaced by deep bruises.  Your torn clothes are back in their whole state again.  You have none of the powers you mimiced during your battles and still feel strange inside.  Dara lies beside you, staring upwards without really moving, though she is both breathing and blinking.

Raisa, your clothes, sadly, are back in the filthy state they were in before you came here.  And so is your hair.  It hurts to breath and if the bruises of the others are any indication, you are going to be very sore, very soon.  Michael is stirring beside you.  Finally getting a close look, he looks far different, even from when you first met him upon arriving in New York.  He's tall, probably about half a foot over six feet, and toned without being very muscular.  Three large scars mark his back, and they are very familair marks that cause you to rub your shoulder reflexively.  He's also quite a hairy fellow, with fine dark hair on his body.  He struggles up to his hands and knees revealing a narrower face than you remember; not someone you'd call handsome; more rugged than anything.  Did I mention you're looking at him while he's completely naked?  Bad Raisa, bad.

All of you feel oddly rejuvinated, whether it is from your healed wounds or just being out of the deep shadows, you aren't sure.

_Strength loss is healed.  Lethal wounds turn to stun.  Every three stun hits leave one remaining.  Each of you gain 3 hero points back._

_Condition Summary: Raisa 18 (2HP, 3S), Kevin 14 (2HP, 6S), X12 13, Dara 5 (2HP, 6S)_


----------



## Agamon (Jun 26, 2004)

"So that stuff really was Anaconda, I was starting to wonder if it was just some sort of facsimile.  Any idea how Affifi got his hands on that sample he sent me?" Sanjay asks.  "Let's do this test, we need to stop them before they can get their hands on this stuff."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 26, 2004)

"Kevin, check the apartment, and see if you can find Michael some clothes.  Take a peek out a window and see if you can tell where we are," X12 says, a little authority in his voice.


Turning to Raisa, his countenance darkens.  "I hate to do this now, but otherwise I don't think it will have the effect it should if I wait until later.  We're all alive, and apparently physically healthy... but what part of 'stay together as a group' did you not comprehend?  Kevin nearly had his arms ripped off, Dara was savaged by three of those shadow Jackals, and you decided it was a good idea to run pell-mell through darkened halls and try to fight a rampaging monster in single combat?  Not to mention we had no means to treat injuries -- I expended every ounce of my abilities reviving Nova.  Numbers are a force-multiplier; we could have fought those shadows far more effectively with three of us using concentrated attacks -- as it went, we're all very lucky to be alive.

"You might be strong -- hell, you're possibily the strongest person I've ever met -- but you have a lot to learn about coordinated group efforts.  Until you learn that, you'll be nothing more than muscle; strong, visually impressive, but otherwise useless and potentially dangerous... and you can definitely do a lot better than that.  You have bravery and tenacity, and loyalty to your friends -- you rushed to save Michael and Dara without even thinking about what might happen to you.  You faced down the Jackal single-handedly, and came out the better.  You helped the villagers after the attack.  You're a good person, Raisa... you just get ahead of yourself."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2004)

With the confirmation confirmed Michelle will hand over one of the hand scanners to Miss Vaile.

If you want we can contact ARIS and download what we she knows about Mole and the others, although I am sure that Johan knows as much as you can get from our network. She tells the attractive woman.

While you are determining whether Neutron can destroy the virus I would like to take the team and head out to the facility. Once we get there we can start scanning, since they now know we can track them, speed is our only advantage now. We will need to know where the facility is and given access.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 26, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
"I have no idea how someone got a sample of the virus unless they engineered it from a sample of its base virus.  But to do that would require access to restricted data.  I'll have to investigate if any of that data has been accessed and by whom," she says.

"You will have to be taken to the facility for certain, and you will have the access needed to protect Anaconda, but what if you cannot stop the theft?  Do you have a plan on keeping it from leaving the country if you do fail to stop them?" she asks of Michelle.


----------



## Deva (Jun 26, 2004)

Raisa turns away from Michael and pushes herself up into a sitting position, her back against the wall, as she tries to focus her breathing. Her eyes are closed as X starts his lecture and when he finishes she looks at him with a stare as cold as ice. She gets to her feet, her eyes never moving from him. "Back off, _Directive 12_."

She moves over to Dara, kneeling next to her and tentatively brushing her hair out of her face. "Dara?" She whisperes quietly to the girl, "Mèl? Can you move?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 26, 2004)

"You know what... the next time you want to die, go do it yourself, and leave the rest of us out of it... you already have the going off by yourself part down.  And at least I know what I'm doing in a combat situation, _little girl,_ instead of running around in the dark leaving your team-mates to bear the brunt of your rashness," X12 snips back.  "At least as a _Directive_ I learned the value of a team... what's your excuse?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2004)

"X, calm down. We will talk about what happen today later, when we will have time to think about what happen, and after we have tended to our wounds. I'll go find some slothing."

Kevin search for the bedroom, and try to find some clothes. After that, he will look by the window to know where he is. Finally, he will take the phone, if there is one. He will call at EPIC.

OOC: Kevin status should be Kevin (3HP, 6S), don't forget, he has 6 HP, but if you want to give me one more, I won't complain.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 27, 2004)

"We talk about it later, and it will give her a chance to figure out how it's all someone else's fault," he says coldy. "And I'll calm down when Raisa accepts what she did was stupid and almost got all of us killed.  I would have been fine if she had taken what I said with the learning impact intended -- hence the compliments of her finer qualities included with the critique of her mistakes -- but now, I think she should accept the fact that the whole ordeal fell apart when she ran out ahead, leaving us without any support from her.  Why didn't you stop the Jackals from beating Dara's head into the chair, Raisa?  You must have passed her on your way to find Michael -- but they were still torturing her when we got to her.  If you'd waited for us, Kevin and I wouldn't have nearly died stopping them from cracking her head open like a walnut.  Maybe we all could have stopped them from turning Dara into their rag-doll without them tearing us to pieces in the process, and then maybe the Jackal wouldn't have had a chance to tear Michael's entrails out."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
There are no clothes that would remotely fit, though there is a blanket on the bed Michael could wrap around himself.  There is no telephone, but there is a television.  You look out the window and see Lancheng.  You are in _the _apartment.  The one you came up to when this whole thing started.

Dara looks ill.  "Shut up.  Shut up all of you!" she says, rolling to her feet.  She litterally runs out the door, where she leans over the wooden railing and gets very ill.

Michael also finally speaks as he pulls the blanket around himself.  "Is it over?  Are you alright, Raisa?" he says weakly.


----------



## Deva (Jun 27, 2004)

Her body is shaking as she gets to her feet after Dara had run out of the room, and turns slowly to face X. She speaks low, even, but every word is filled with regret. "You do not think I know all of that?! You think you can possibly make me feel any worse than I already do? Or have you forgotten that I'm linked with Dara? I felt everything she felt. Her pain, her fear, her mind numbing terror when I was forced to make a choice.  So you do not need to stand there and tell me how this is all my fault that I nearly got you all killed, because I already know."

Raisa follows Dara out the door, but keeps going and walks down the stairs.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 27, 2004)

"#*&," X12 curses under his breath as Raisa leaves.

"It's over for now, Michael, but no, she's not alright," X12 says in a low voice.  "And me being that hard on her didn't help.  The way they hurt Dara, and everything the Jackal and his minions did to us... trying to save you, it was a harrowing experience.  I'll give her some time... and me some time..." X12 trails off, heading towards the door.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2004)

Just before X gets out of the appartment, Kevin tells. "X... Thanks." Without another word he walks to Michael. "Are you ok. Do you need help or you think you'll be able to go back to Master's Wen place by yourself?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "You will have to be taken to the facility for certain, and you will have the access needed to protect Anaconda, but what if you cannot stop the theft?  Do you have a plan on keeping it from leaving the country if you do fail to stop them?" she asks of Michelle.




To be honest I am unsure, this virus is a lot more dangerous then even Thunder had guessed. I do have access to a mutant force here and the SAA has always co-operated with EPIC so we can pull those to forces in if they get by us. Also we can still track the containers and they will not be easily transported out of the country. 

What it comes down to is that we can't allow them to get by, countless lives are at stake. Hopefully Neutron can destroy the virus.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Brazilia, SAA
> SAP Corporate HQ*
> "I have no idea how someone got a sample of the virus unless they engineered it from a sample of its base virus.  But to do that would require access to restricted data.  I'll have to investigate if any of that data has been accessed and by whom," she says.
> 
> "You will have to be taken to the facility for certain, and you will have the access needed to protect Anaconda, but what if you cannot stop the theft?  Do you have a plan on keeping it from leaving the country if you do fail to stop them?" she asks of Michelle.




"Hmmm, couldn't have been your sell-out CEO by chance?  That dude deserves whatever it is he's got coming," Sanjay says, sounding miffed and getting anxious at all the talking instead of the doing.  He pauses, adding, "If Affifi's people made that, what stopping them from making more?"

He nods at Michelle's assessment.  "And if they do get away with it, we'd better alert the authorities, there's no way we can stop them if they've already got it and are trying to leave the country.  If they do, we'll have to try and find out where they're taking it,"

"But the longer we blab about it, the longer they have to get in there and get it."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
I can walk.  Thank you, Kevin.  Thank you too, X, but I'll match your experience with what I've been through with the Jackal," he says with a little anger in his voice, though it's not directed at you.  "We're alive.  Just stop laying blame.  It doesn't help."

Jackal hurries by both X12 and Kevin, going after Raisa, but stopping at Dara.  "Thank you, for everything you went through to help me Dara.  I understand what it is like to have someone control you."  He strokes her hair and she stands up and wipes her mouth, giving him a very slight and fleeting smile.  

"Raisa, wait!" he calls hurrying after her.  "You didn't get anyone killed.  And you saved me.  Thank you," he says with relief.  "I'm finally free of him."  He tries to give you a hug, but with just a blanket he doesn't have much luck and just shrugs with an embarassed smile, something very amazing for someone who has gone through what he has.

Dara wipes her mouth and looks down at Raisa.  _I don't blame you,_ she says to Raisa mentally, in a very voice that seems still very scared.  Then she adds, speaking very softly, "I know who he was.  He told me.  His name... his name is Prophet."  Tears start falling from her eyes, though her voice stays very level.  "He's pure evil," she whispers, looking ahead with haunted eyes.  "He wanted what happened to happen.  He told me that if we wanted to live, we had to kill the Jackal and by doing that we'd set him free.  He used us, and I'm afraid of what is going to happen."

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
"I'll have my security forces work with the military to increase security on the borders.  I'm guessing they'll try to transport it by sea or air; an overland, or underland route, would likely attract attention at some point," Ms. Vaile says.

"Alright, since time is of the essence, and Sanjay is anxious for he and I to get started, I'll have Mr. Santala be your liason.  He's the young gentleman that greeted you at the airport, and who informed me of your arrival.  Whatever information you need to help you, he will provide.  I'll send him here shortly with instructions.  Let's go, Sanjay."

Sanjay and Ms. Vaile leave, and very shortly after Pavo comes in with his aide.  He seems a little less confident now, being thrust into a position he's not used to.

"Ms. Vaile suggests that we move as quickly as possible.  It will take about six hours in your Van to reach the facility, or we can go by company hovership and have your vehicle brought to us.  Mr. Rameirez," he says, adjusting his collar and appearing very uncomfortable.  "Mr. Rameirez admitted to delivering a small sample of Anaconda to Mr. Afifi under interrogation.  He also said," he says, then pauses.  "Excuse me a second," he says, getting a glass of water.  "He said that the theft is expected in the next week, but doesn't have a fixed time.  And he has accomplices in security at the facility.  That's the important things security got from him," he says.

"I already downloaded schematics of the facility itself for you and we're arranging for quarters for all of you there in case this watch lasts longer than a day.  Is there anything else you want to know about?  And should we pull those security officers from duty or leave them there so we don't tip off these mercenaries?"

*Sanjay*
Ms. Vaile leads you up farther in the building to her private offices and lab.  The lab is unlike anything you've ever seen, and looks like something out of a science fiction movie, rather than real equipment.  Ms. Vaile removes a jacket she had been wearing over her dress, revealing a thin silk top.  She throws a lab coat over it, but leaves it undone, which is, in the short time you've been in the lab, already distracting you.

The lab is huge, and striking you as very odd, there are no other lab workers present.  It's just you and Ms. Vaile, though a pair of security stand outside the room.  You realize she is talking to you and you are staring.

"Sanjay, is there something wrong?" she asks.  She's holding a vial with a clear liquid in her hand.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

*INTERLUDE*

*Mega-City of New York*
*Bush Memorial Hospital*
A rush of pain filled the Jackal as the sword severed his spine.  So close to ultimate freedom, so close to being able to walk in his own form across the land, free of the influence of anyone and it was ruined!

_I'll have my revenge on all of them, especially that bitch, Raisa!_ he swore into the ether as he zoomed in on his next host.  It took a very long time to reach the body, and as he closed the distance he felt the frailty his attack had left it in.  He laughed at how easy to control this mortal would be.  With a burst, he slammed his consciousness into the unsuspecting host, sealing its mind away in behind a wall of rage, anger and hatred.  He pushed his powers into the body, regenerating it rapidly, his strength flowing into it and rejuvinating it.  For hours he worked, insinuating himself into its every muscle and nerve.  The sensors hooked up to it started showing the strengthening.  He heard someone rush into the room!  It was time for the great act to begin.  He flashed his eyes open and sat up.

"Oh my god!  She's awake!" a female nurse exclaimed, shouting out the door behind her as she rushed forward to the bed side.  "Call Dr. Johnson!  Jun Po is awake!"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 27, 2004)

As they all wait around for Michelle's desicion, Vince mutters softly to those around him, "Wow!  She labelled him a terrorist!  Down here that means he has absolutely no rights and they can do anything they want to him.  I actually feel kinda sorry for him."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 27, 2004)

X12 nods absently as Michael passes, a distracted look on his face.  He snaps back to attention after a few moments.  "We need to find Master Wen, now.  Father said something about others that were connected to Dara, Raisa, and I being disconnected when we first dropped into the hall -- disconnected could mean anything from unconscious to torn into shreds," he mutters to himself, and starts running towards the hospital.


----------



## Deva (Jun 27, 2004)

Raisa gives Michael a half-hearted smile and leans against the wall, her arms crossed over her chest. "He is right though,"  she says with a soft sigh. "I am just the muscle, I do not think. Because if I think, I get scared. And if I get scared, I can not move, and what use am I then."

She looks up the stairs and at Dara, feeling a little relieved that the girl isn't angry with her for what happened. Her eyes widen as Dara speaks about who it was. "Prophet? Bosta! I read about him on Aris back in New York. I thought it was weird that no one knew anything about him or if he even existed. I guess we can vouch him as existing now."

She shudders, remember how he took her mutant powers from her. She pushes away from the wall and  looks around the building. "It is over for now, and I do not know about the rest of you, but I would like to get out of here now. I seriously need a shower before this smell becomes permanent."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 27, 2004)

Normally, the lab would have the science geek in Sanjay enthralled, but he hardly notices it at all.  _"Wow.  So that's what an angel must look like..."_ he thinks.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Sanjay, is there something wrong?" she asks. She's holding a vial with a clear liquid in her hand.




"Huh?  Uh, just mentally, uh, debating...theological...um, nothing.  No, absolutely nothing is wrong," he says nervously.  "So, what's that?" he asks pointing at the liquid.

_"Think unsexy thoughts, think unsexy thoughts,"_ he thinks over and over as an image of Vince dancing in a bikini comes to mind.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 27, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
"What do you mean, no rights?" Anna says.  "What's he mean, no rights?" she asks Pavo.

"He uh... he was um... interrogated," Pavo says, looking a tad pale.  "Until he gave the information we wanted to us.  Our security is rather efficient," he says, swallowing.  "Mr. Rameirez is being handed over to the um... to city authorities." he says.

*Sanjay*
"Its chemical name is too damn long," she says with a laugh.  "But basically, it's an alcohol based compound with the consistency of water, but the ability to hold unstable molecules within its latice, preventing them from spreading or dispersing, melting, boiling, or freezing.  The liquid itself is permanently in a liquid state, even to the point of absolute zero.  I am rather proud of my work in creating it," she says with a smile.

"Sanjay," she says, her smile looking apologetic.  "I am sorry that I am making you uncomfortable.  I cannot control my power like other mutants.  If there was something I could do to make you feel more at ease, I would, but you must try to concentrate on the task at hand.  Now, first, lets see if you can destroy this vial of the alcohol.  Don't try to turn it to something else, or to vapor, just see if you can disintegrate it.  Try to leave me some fingers," she says with a perfect smile.

*Lancheng, China*
X12 makes it about three steps past the building when he runs bodily into Xi.  The two go down in a tumble.  Behind Xi are Li and Master Wen, appearing none the worse for wear.

All of you also notice the sun is setting deep in the horizon.

Master Wen says something in Chinese, and Dara responds at length.  Master Wen nods.  "We have looked for you many hours.  Dara say you have difficult time, meet evil man.  Say you drive Jackal away?" he says, stepping up to Michael.  Master Wen takes hold of his arm and seems to meditate briefly.  Michael glows a moment.  "You still have powers," he says.  "You control them now?"

Michael looks a bit embarassed, then shifts form into a lanky hybrid, rather like Monica's only wolfish.  "Yup, I am in control at last," he says in his own voice with just a hint of a growl.  His wolfish form is completely different from that of the Jackal's.  He then shifts again into a large jackal, shaking the blanket off.  Master Wen seems quite pleased.

"You all do what I not able to!  Very impressed!  Now, you all look tired and filthy.  Go have bath, we make supper, then you tell about what happened."

Jackal runs around the group a bit, seeming quite happy enough to be in this form for now.  Probably because he doesn't need to hold the blanket.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 27, 2004)

X12 bristles at the 'compliment' of their abilities in freeing Michael, but says nothing towards it.  "Have you received any word on Carl and Nova," X12 asks as they begin back towards the academy.


----------



## Deva (Jun 27, 2004)

Raisa heads back to the Academy with the others, interested in the contition of Nova and Carl, and looking forward to a bath. The Bath house will be the first place she heads to, where she'll strip out of the filthy clothes - throwing them in the garbage - and shower before trying to relax in a bath until supper.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 27, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I already downloaded schematics of the facility itself for you and we're arranging for quarters for all of you there in case this watch lasts longer than a day.  Is there anything else you want to know about?  And should we pull those security officers from duty or leave them there so we don't tip off these mercenaries?"




We will take the van, it has a more powerful version of the hand held scanner, which woud help us greatly. Leave the security officers for now but watch them  if you can but don't give them any reason to suspect something is up, we could even use them to help spread some dis-information. If they start to suspect something grab them before they can get away.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "What do you mean, no rights?" Anna says. "What's he mean, no rights?" she asks Pavo.




Just remember Anna that he was helping deliver a biological weapon into hostile hands. Personally I think he deserves everything he is getting.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Have you received any word on Carl and Nova," X12 asks as they begin back towards the academy.




At the question, Kevin starts to become blemish. He feels his strength goes away. His pulse start to go faster. To be on the edge of dead, at the emrcy of someone else make him completly forget what happen for a moment. Now that the action is behind, Kevin feels the remorse he had before he entered that apartment. He turns to Wen, waiting for his answer.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 28, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
"I hear nothing.  They only leave in afternoon.  I call Thunder and he contact when hear something," Master Wen says calmly.  "Also call Red Star.  He sending Sai Tang to control Nova power.  They in good hands.  China has very good doctors.  They well cared for," he says with certainty.

You make it up to the academy without incident, the townsfolk you do see saying things in thankful voices that none of you understand.  Once at the academy, Li, her clothing stained with blood and dirt, walks quietly towards the girls bath house with Dara and Raisa.  Master Wen heads without further instruction into the main house.  Michael seems unsure where to go, his wolf form showing some confusion.  

"There are clothes for you in the sixth room on the right of the bunkhouse, Michael," Xi says.  Michael dashes off, bursting into a full run, charging straight through the girls as he goes to the bunkhouse.

"We should clean up as well," Xi says, but pulls X12 aside before the head off for a private word.

*X12*
Once everyone is out of ear shot, Xi's calm expression fades and he grabs X12 painfully by the arm.  "It was him, wasn't it?" he says with some panic in his voice.  "Tell me he doesn't know!"

*Raisa*
The three of you enter the bath house and you are suddenly reminded, by the lack of shower facilities, that there are no showers!  Of course the huge circular tubs are, as usual, filled with steaming water.  Dara takes about three seconds to strip down and plunge into one of the tubs.

_Oh god, I needed this,_ Dara broadcasts, submerged up to her eyes in the tub, blowing bubbles in the water through her mouth.

Li goes to a cabinet and gets some combs and a glass bottle of some blue liquid.  "I can help you with your hair, Raisa.  I don't think you'll get all that out on your own," she says helpfully, setting the bottle and combs down beside one of the large, cicular tubs.  She goes and disrobes in a stall, coming out in a bath robe and making her way to the tubs.  She folds her robe and gingerly steps into the water.  "Hot, hot hot," she says, hissing as she inches her way to sit in the tub.

Not that _that_ is what draws your attention.  Most of her upper body, especially the sides and back, are covered in garish scars that match frighteningly the bruises Raisa has on her torso.  They appear to be fairly recent.  There is also some scarring on her arms, and a limited amount on her legs.  On her forarms, there are strange looking ridges of skin, with the same on the back of her legs.  There are three long skin ridges running down her back as well.

_Holy cow!  What happened to you!_ Dara blurts out mentally.  Li suddenly drops into the water up to her neck, looking very self conscious.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
"Yeah," Pavo says, still seeming somewhat uncomfortable.  "I guess he did."

"I'll find a driver for you since you want to go in your van then..." Pavo starts before he's suddenly interrupted by a *ahem* large breasted young woman with short black hair in an SAP uniform who rushes up with an excited squeal.

"Oh meu deus! Eu não posso acreditar que é você! É-me! Vida! Poupou-me de caindo a ponte no ano passado! O Demônio de Velocidade finalmente voltou para casa, huh?"

_OOC:  Translated for Vince and Johan:  __Oh my god!  I can't believe it's you!  It's me!  Vida!  You saved me from falling off the bridge last year!  The Speed Demon finally came back home, huh?_

Pavo looks disapprovingly at the girl.  "Cortez de senhorita, por favor contem se."

_OOC:  Translation:  Miss Cortez, please restrain yourself._

"Actually, sir, Miss Cortez would be an ideal driver.  I can easily reschedule her duties to the driver pool, and her parents work at the research lab," Ms. Price says.

"Ah, very good then," Pavo says.  "Cortez, você guiarão ÉPICO a nossa facilidade principal de pesquisa imediatamente."

_OOC:  Translation:  Cortez, you will drive EPIC to our research facility imediately._

"And please, Miss Cortez, use your english," Ms. Price says.

"Ok!" Cortez says excitedly.  "English is not good for me, but I can speak it," she says with a thick accent.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Its chemical name is too damn long," she says with a laugh.  "But basically, it's an alcohol based compound with the consistency of water, but the ability to hold unstable molecules within its latice, preventing them from spreading or dispersing, melting, boiling, or freezing.  The liquid itself is permanently in a liquid state, even to the point of absolute zero.  I am rather proud of my work in creating it," she says with a smile.




"Wow, that is pretty amazing," Sanjay says, staring at it out of interest now instead of just trying to keep his eyes busy.  "So is that the stuff the Anaconda virus is being stored in?"



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> "Sanjay," she says, her smile looking apologetic.  "I am sorry that I am making you uncomfortable.  I cannot control my power like other mutants.  If there was something I could do to make you feel more at ease, I would, but you must try to concentrate on the task at hand.  Now, first, lets see if you can destroy this vial of the alcohol.  Don't try to turn it to something else, or to vapor, just see if you can disintegrate it.  Try to leave me some fingers," she says with a perfect smile.




If one were looking close, one might detect a hint of red in Sanjay's metalic cheeks.  "No, I'm sorry, I'm not usually one to get tongue-tied.  Besides, it might be a bit distracting," he says with a grin, "but, I wouldn't want you to turn it off, anyway."  The grin disappears.  "If anyone does, I understand how important this is.  And don't worry about the fingers.  But I do have to obey the laws of thermodynamics with my powers, so I'll have to turn it into something, unless you want it to explode.  I don't know what its fundimental components are, so I'd rather not just break it down.  Oxygen should be harmless, right?" 

He concentrates on the liquid, attempting to make it disappear.  He can't help but think with a bit of a smirk, _"The liquid, not the clothes..."_


----------



## Elementor (Jun 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Brazilia, SAA
> SAP Corporate HQ*
> _OOC:  Translated for Vince and Johan:  __Oh my god!  I can't believe it's you!  It's me!  Vida!  You saved me from falling off the bridge last year!  The Speed Demon finally came back home, huh?_




"Wow Vida!  You have no idea how good it is to be home again.  Seeing you reminds me how much I miss it here.  How have you been?  Keeping your feet on the ground I hope."  Vince makes sure to keep looking directly towards her eyes but with his all around vision drinks in the amazing curves he was fortunate enough to catch that day.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 28, 2004)

"Xi... he's always known, and you know that.  Even though he didn't say he knew directly, you know and I know that he knows where we are at all times," X12 says.  "His words controlled my body, but not my mind... which means there's still a way to find a means to resist him." He shakes his arm out of Xi grip.

"There's a war coming.  Father is planning something... horrible... and soon.  The question, as far as I'm concerned, is will we be ready to choose which side we're on when it happens, or will we still answer to his whim.  I need to find a way to stop him from controlling us... and then a way to kill him."


----------



## buzzard (Jun 28, 2004)

"Uhh, Michelle, can I make a suggestion? If the drive is gonna take six hours, that's a lot of time for us not to be there. Do you think we should take them up on the flight offer for at least some of us? Maybe just the heavy hitters? Like maybe me Cosmo, and Neutron? I imagine that even if we couldn't stop 'em we could at least delay them for security forces."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2004)

Kevins enetr the bathhouse. Slowly, without energy, he put off his cloths and stare at his image in the mirror for a long moment. He sees someone wounded, broken. The arrogant and selfish boy he knew seems gone... for the moment. He walks to the bath and starts to clean himself.

_What happen today? Nova's death. Jackal's death. Prophet stole a part of me, but what? What happened to me? What will come to me now? Nothing bright for sure..._


----------



## Deva (Jun 28, 2004)

"It was the Jackal, was it not?" Raisa says quietly, more of a statement than a question, as she removes her clothes. She pulls out the elastic tie holding her hair back and slips into the large tub with a groan of relief. "When he and I fought, he told me what he did to you. I am glad that he is gone." 

She lowers herself fully into the water, soaking her hair before sitting up again and running her fingers through the strands. She grimmaces when her fingers get stuck in the tangles and knots. "I think we may need a pair of scissors, not just the comb."


----------



## Calinon (Jun 28, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
*Raisa*
"Yes, it was Jackal.  I put trust in him, and was rewarded for it.  I am still not able to use my powers," she says.  "I will not be at ease until Jackal has left _here_," Li adds.

"I am certain we can avoid the use of scissors," she says, handing you the bottle.  "Work this into your hair and it should help significantly."

*Kevin*
Michael bounds in, practically plunging into a bath.  "Oh thank god," he says.  "I can finally get clean.

*X12*
"He's never contacted me like he has you," he rasps angrily.  "You may have drawn his attention, but he has never looked or found me.  For all you know, you are the only one he has any interest in.  Leave me out of your choices," he says, pushing you back and walking towards the main house.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
*Sanjay*
Ms. Vaile smiles warmly.  "Thank you, that's very sweet."

"Yes, this is what we are storing Anaconda in.  Oxygen will be fine," she says.  You manage to transmute it, but it is harder than you thought, requiring your full concentration.  "Excellent," she says.  She gets another vial and drops something into it, pushing it to the center of the vial with a probe.  "This compound has the same type of structure as Anaconda, only its harmless.  The density is somewhat higher as well.  You'll need to destroy both simultaneously to prevent Anaconda from reverting to its liquid state.

This time, it's much more difficult.  The substance resists your attempts to transmute it.  It's structure is insanely complex.  But after about 20 seconds you manage to turn both into oxygen at the same time.  "We'll keep building up the difficulty before we try on one of the canister types that Anaconda is stored in.  They're rather expensive and I only have two on hand."

*In the Parking Garage*
"I have to agree with Straightjacket," Pavo says.  "A presence at the facility immediately would seem a prudent course of action."

*Vincent*
Vita keeps talking away excitedly, seeming not-put-off by your appearance.  I guess saving someone's life does that.  You wonder when she got so... large.  They definitely... enhance her average looks.

_In Portuguese:_  "So, what do you think?" she asks, squeezing her arms together in a way that makes you wonder what those buttons on her uniform are made from.  "I just got them last week!"

Ah yes.  That would answer that.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 28, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "Uhh, Michelle, can I make a suggestion? If the drive is gonna take six hours, that's a lot of time for us not to be there. Do you think we should take them up on the flight offer for at least some of us? Maybe just the heavy hitters? Like maybe me Cosmo, and Neutron? I imagine that even if we couldn't stop 'em we could at least delay them for security forces."




That's a good idea although Neutron is busy, pick 5 others and we will see if you can get the flight.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 28, 2004)

"OK I'll take Cosmo, Vince, Loki, Anna, and Tara. Come on folks, let make that flight." He replies as he gets his team ready to move.


----------



## Deva (Jun 28, 2004)

"Michael is not the Jackal," Raisa says, pouring a generous amount of the blue liquid into her hands and working it into her hair. "X was able to kill that part of him. You have seen the control Michael has now, and you can not deny that he has changed from the Jackal. You can see it physically, and personality wise... well none of us has ever had the chance to know Michael. It was always the Jackal. Even so, you should be feel better knowing that the only reason he was here was to learn control, and now that he has he should be able to go back to New York."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 28, 2004)

"Fine, go ahead and hide here, Xi," X12 shouts after Xi.  "That helps him as well.  Just stay here and wait for him to come and force you to kill everyone you care about, just because you can't resist him."


_OOC: Assuming Xi doesn't turn around and argue more or vaporize me:_
Disgusted, X12 heads off for the boys' rooms to collect his toiletries, and then heads to the bath-house.


----------



## Mule (Jun 28, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "Oh meu deus! Eu não posso acreditar que é você! É-me! Vida! Poupou-me de caindo a ponte no ano passado! O Demônio de Velocidade finalmente voltou para casa, huh?"



Although Randall doesn't understand a word, the meaning is obvious.  "Well I never, Vince actually has a fan," he says, nudging Vince with his elbow.


			
				Buzzard said:
			
		

> "OK I'll take Cosmo, Vince, Loki, Anna, and Tara. Come on folks, let make that flight."



"Righto boss!"


----------



## Elementor (Jun 28, 2004)

"You look absolutely amazing but I am sure that I'm not the first to tell you that."



			
				buzzard said:
			
		

> "OK I'll take Cosmo, Vince, Loki, Anna, and Tara. Come on folks, let make that flight." He replies as he gets his team ready to move.




"Oh great, looks like I gotta fly Vita.  But I'll see you at the facility in a little bit."  Looking to StraightJacket, Vince says, "If it's ok with you, I'll fly alongside the plane.  I can move faster and easier that way.  I can easily keep up and if Cosmo crashes, at least someone can survive to tell what happened." he finishes with a smirk.


----------



## buzzard (Jun 28, 2004)

"Sure fly alongside if you prefer. Just don't go rushing off under any circumstances. "

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jun 28, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Corporate HQ*
Vida smiles at the compliment, but doesn't seem to follow completely your comments in English.

"You may try to fly alongside if you wish, but your quaint jet is not the mode of transport we'll be using," Pavo says.  "We'll be taking a high speed hovership from the roof of the building and I assure you none of you will be flying the ship.  The entire trip should take less than 20 minutes once we're outside the city.  I better check to see how long Ms. Vaile and Neutron will be."

Pavo gets out a vid-phone and moments later, you can hear Ms. Vaile respond.

"Ma'am, EPIC would like to send a team immediately to the facility.  Are you nearly finished with Neutron, or should I have another transport ready for him?"

"I'm quite busy with Neutron at the moment."

"Perhaps we could continue your work en route and finish at the facility?"

"No, I think it best if we finish what we're doing here."

"Of course, Ma'am.  When shall I have a transport ready for him?"

"I'd say we'll need an hour," she says, hanging up.

Monica grunts and folds her arms.  "Show's how smart _she _is.  He can't last an hour."

*Sanjay*
Your experiements are interrupted by the above mentioned conversation... sans Monica comment.

*The Hover Ship*
The six man team heads up to the roof, much to the disappointment of Vida, who remains to drive the EPIC Van on its six hour trip.  Each of you have your communicators and hand held sensors.  The hovership is something you've never seen.  It's sleek and is extremely advanced.  Anna looks absolutely enthralled by it.

As everyone is boarding the ship, Pavo says, "You are certain you can keep up?  Loco has powers very similar to your own and nearly lost a race with Ms. Vaile in her personal hovership."

*Lancheng, China*
*Raisa*
"Good," Li says.  "He still frightens me.  I am not fully convinced that his actions were solely driven by whatever was inside him."

Whatever the liquid is, it isn't soap, but certainly frees the dirt from your hair.  It's far more like a thin gel.  Li begins combing gunk and tangles and knots out of your hair.

*X12*
He spins and advances on you.

"_You_ are the one he contacts.  _You_ are the one who he is seeking out, and you seek _him_.  Who knows how many of _us_ there are, but by your actions, your mere presence, you are going to reveal the rest of us to him.  It's _you_ that is the danger, to me!  I have no intention of staying here any longer.  Because of _you_ it is no longer safe."


----------



## Deva (Jun 29, 2004)

Raisa crosses her arms beneath her head as she rests against the edge of the tub. The warm water saps what strength she had left and doesn't bother hiding a yawn. "Maybe," She says. "But we'll never know unless we give him the chance. Me, I hate being judged by my mutant powers and it has to be worse for Michael. Everyone thinks he's some kind of monster when something else was controlling him. Having been there myself, I can empathize with his situation."

She yawns again and closes her eyes. "All I know, is I want one day. Just one with no fights, no surprises, no one trying to kill us. Is that too much to ask?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2004)

"Stop deluding yourself, Xi -- you have to be crazy if you think someone of his power and resources hasn't known our every move since the day we 'left' the compound," X12 replies.  "He possessed the resources to engineer us from scratch, has incredible psychic powers, transportative abilities, can control shadows in ways that border on a horror film, and only God knows what else he can do... and you honestly think you've been 'unnoticed' by him since your arrival here?  You, the third of any number of Directives -- you think he didn't know where you were before I got here?

Face it -- you need someone to project your fear on, because you can't admit that no matter where you go, you'll never escape him.  The only way you'll escape him is if we find a way to break his control over the Directives, or chain yourself away in some dungeon hole or throw yourself off a cliff.  Personally... I'm gonna find a way to stop him.  Have fun in your cave, Xi."


----------



## Elementor (Jun 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> As everyone is boarding the ship, Pavo says, "You are certain you can keep up?  Loco has powers very similar to your own and nearly lost a race with Ms. Vaile in her personal hovership."




"I cant be certain since I dont know how fast this thing flies.  I also dont know exactly how fast I can fly since I only recently mutated again.  But I do know that every other vehicle I have ever been in, is a slow boat to China compared to how I am used to moving."


----------



## buzzard (Jun 29, 2004)

"Sounds to me like you ought to ride inside with the rest of us. but I'll still leave it up to you. If we do get there well ahead of you I will let Cosmo taunt you unmercifully though. "

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Jun 29, 2004)

Sanjay just nods, awaiting the cannisters.  He listens to the conversation silently, and his eyes widen at Ms. Vaile's estimation.  After she hangs up he says, "Um, an hour?  You think that's necessary?  I have the hard part down, don't I?  I know we shouldn't rush this, I'd hate to make a mistake and let that stuff loose, but time is of the essence, right?"


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
"Hey, tell you what.  I'll taunt him anyway," Cosmo says.

You all get into the hovership.  It's exceedingly comfortable, and appears to have all the fixtures of a high class passenger jet.  The pilot announces take-off, and you are lifted smoothly into the air.  It flies through the city, and once outside the walls, you experience an accelerating push that drives you all back into your seats.  The ground below passes rapidly, and the sense of speed is extreme.  Even Vince is surprised.  Yet the ride is perfectly smooth.

Twenty minutes later, you are well inside the mountains, and come in for a landing on a small landing strip outside an extremely secure facility.  It's obviously high tech, and the security systems and security is very visible.  Luckily, you don't have to combat it for once!

Before you leave the ship, Pavo says, "How do you want to proceed?  The security officers we are concerned about are currently on duty."

*SAP Corporate HQ*
"I would normally say you are correct, Sanjay, but this is not a normal situation."  She wheels out a large metal cylinder.  It appears completely solid.  "This is the cylinder we use to house our most dangerous or perishable compounds.  In the case of Anaconda, it is filled with the alcohol, and Anaconda is suspended within.  Unless I'm mistaken, you have to see what you are transmuting.  But what we need to make sure you can do is destroy the container, the alcohol and the virus all at once.  And this cylinder is very, very strong."

She opens the cylinder and fills it with alcohol from a tap nearby, then suspends a huge amount of the compound you've been transmuting in its center.  Then she seals the container.  "Try to move it," she says.  When you try, it is like moving an oil drum that is full.  Without a doubt, this would be on the outer edge of your ability, and you probably would have to push your powers to do what she wants.

"If you destroy the container without destroying the rest, the alcohol will pour out, and Anaconda will be free.  You must be able to transmute it all at once, even without seeing it."  She lays her hand on your shoulder.  "I have great confidence in the abilities of all EPIC members, but the hour we spend honing your ability to do this may well mean the difference between the life and death for a good number of people.

"Besides, one group of your people will be on site soon, and the other will well after you do since they insist on taking your vehicle."


----------



## Agamon (Jun 29, 2004)

"Yeah, that makes sense.  Well, let's do this then," Sanjay says, concentrating on the cannister, and trying to picture the liquid and the polymer within.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA*
*SAP Corporate Headquarters*
*Sanjay*
It takes over an hour for you to get used to transmuting the large canisters and their contents.  Ms. Vaile actually has to bring a few more cannisters up from other levels of the building before you complete the task flawlessly.  You are quite tired by the time you finish, but it's more a mental tiredness than physical.  You had to push your powers quite far to complete the task, and in the end, you were surprised you had the power reserves within you to do it.

Ms. Vaile is extremely pleased with your performance.

"I knew that was within your capability.  The cannisters should be configured in exactly that way, Sanjay.  I hope you won't be forced to do that, but if you are, you are as prepared as you can be," she says, quite happily.  "I know it must have exhausted you," she adds, rubbing your back with one hand in a comforting circlular motion.  "But I know you must be eager to rejoin your team," she says, walking past you towards the exit.  "My private driver can get you there within 30 minutes.  Come to my private office and I'll make the arrangements."

_If you leave right away, you'll pass over the EPIC Van an hour and a quarter into their drive, and arrive at the facility just under two hours behind the others._

*The Van*
Vida quickly familiarizes herself with your van's operation as Michelle, Johan, Rebound and Monica climb in.  She talks quietly to herself in her native tongue as she does so.  Johan can't help but shake his head as he hears her describe the van as an "antique" and other similar terms.  She is quite friendly though, attempting to make conversation.

Soon enough, you've left SAP HQ and are flying along the energy roadways of the city, heading for the outskirts.  Vida is a very _fast_ driver, reminding you distinctly of Rebound's driving.  But her efficiency in navigation is amazing.  Rather than taking the main roads, she soon is at ground level, taking side streets and soon blasting out of the city walls and into the lower class areas and slums.  As soon as you are outside the city proper, she floors it, taking the cruising speed of the van up over 150 kph.  She points out various interesting historical and regional landmarks as she drives, keeping you pleasantly occupied on the long trip.

About three hours into your trip, you are well into the mountains and on some treacherous roadways when there is a loud _BEEP _from the roof mounted scanning device.  On the outermost edge of the scanner range (approximately 5 kilometers), a blip appears, flashes twice, then vanishes.

"What is the beeping?" Vida asks.

*Lancheng, China*
Bathed and feeling much better, you have a welcome meal.  Li is obviously very nervous of Michael, who is obviously embarassed by that.  At least until the food comes.  Being able to use utensils for the first time in ages, and being able to feed himself and eat normal food, Michael is somewhat comical to watch as he ravenously devours everything, constantly saying "This is the best thing I've ever had!"

As you eat, you each tell Master Wen of what happened.  He listens with interest as each of you tell your side of the story, praising you for some actions, warning you against taking some actions again.  He listens with great interest as you describe Prophet, instructing Li to make drawings.  She's quite good, and after an hour of work with corrections by each of you, you have an accurate drawing of Prophet that meets all of your approvals.

Oddly missing througout the entire meal and discussion is Xi.

"I will talk to Thunder tomorrow and let him know all that happen," Master Wen says.  "But this change nothing.  Tomorrow, training begin again.  Tonight, you do what want.  I going to watch movies in quarters, you can come watch if you want."


----------



## Deva (Jun 29, 2004)

As she tells her end of what happened in the castle, she tries to leave out the part about the Jackal's interest in her. She hopes that Michael was too out of it to really notice anything, and she doubts Dara would say anything. It just creeped her out more than she liked and would rather not have the others know. If someone else does happen to mention it, she will admit it but try to make it sound like no big deal.

After the meal is finished and Master Wen has excused them, Raisa politely declines his offer to join in the movie. "I just want to go to sleep and get this day over with."

She'll leave the main house, collecting her shoes in her hands as she does, and will go for a walk in the garden to wind down and relax a little more before heading to the bunkhouses.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 29, 2004)

Sanjay nods in agreement, giving his temples a bit of a rub as he follows her to her office.  "Thanks for everything, Ms. Vaile.  Hopefully we can stop those idiots from making a huge mistake.  I bet they don't even know what it is they're stealing.  Stupid mercs."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 29, 2004)

X12 slips into the garden quietly not long after Raisa.  "I need to apologize to you," he says to her in a low voice.  "Michael said, after you left, that laying blame wasn't going to help... and he was right.  Your 'Directive' comment hurt me... and the whole conversation just got ugly on my part from there."

Digging his toe into the ground, he looks down for a minute.  "I don't really think you're just muscle," he says, looking up again.  "You did most of the work down there against the Jackal, and you were really brave.  I'm sorry I snapped at you and belittled your talents... Dara and you are the only reasons we all made it out of there at all.

"Now... I'm going to leave you and let you relax -- I need to speak to Master Wen before I retire for the evening."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 29, 2004)

Michael said:
			
		

> "Oh thank god," he says. "I can finally get clean."




_Clean? I don't feel clean at all._

After the supper, Kevin stand up and leave quietly to his room.

_He will talk to Thunder... I was on the edge of being sacked. With what happen to Nova. It is the end of Kevin at EPIC for sure. Dara is right, I am a monster._


----------



## Deva (Jun 29, 2004)

" You didn't say anything that wasn't true, X," She says with a frown, crossing her arms over her chest and looking at her feet. "Everything you said hit a nerve and I said what I said because I knew it would get a reaction from you. I'm a bitch that way. But I guess what hurt the most was that you would attack me like that when you stick up and defend every near fatal mistake Kevin has made. Hell, he's killed someone with his stupidity and you're still in his corner, but I run off to try and save a friend an you're all over me.

She sighs and shakes her head. "I made a choice, X. I would have never left Dara had I believed I couldn't trust you to get to her in time. With or without your healing powers X, you are someone I would always want fighting at my side. I have never been as scared in my life as I was today and the only thing that kept me from falling apart was knowing that you had my back."

A half smile curls the corner of her lips. "I'm here for a reason, not to see the local tourist attractions. If I ever try to act without thinking again, you have my permission to smack me upside the head."


----------



## Mimic (Jun 29, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> About three hours into your trip, you are well into the mountains and on some treacherous roadways when there is a loud _BEEP _from the roof mounted scanning device.  On the outermost edge of the scanner range (approximately 5 kilometers), a blip appears, flashes twice, then vanishes.
> 
> "What is the beeping?" Vida asks.




Whoa, stop the van. Michelle tells the girl as she gets up and goes over to the scanner. That was the scanner picking up the nanobots in the freezer unit that were stolen from Lockheed, which means the people we are looking for are or at least were around here not too long ago. 

Johan can you see if you can get some coordinates and is there any way we can get close to it in this van?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2004)

"The beep, Vida, means that the scanner integrated to the equipment of the van has located a sampling of the nanobots. Which means that our adversaries are there."
Johan frowns at the sudden appearance. There are in no way enough of them here to take on the group. Luckily for Johan, Michelle is here to make the decision on what to do instead of him.


----------



## Calinon (Jun 29, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA*
*SAP Research Facility*
"I'll lock down communications, sir.  That should prevent anyone contacting the outside, including the mercenaries," a security officer you recognize as Mr. Rawlins from SAP HQ says as he exits the cockpit.

As you exit the hovership, you get a better look at the facility.  A single road winds its way up a mountainous trail atop a sheer cliff.  The facility itself is nestled back in the mountain wall itself, with only one side of the ediface facing outwards.  Security is very tight.  You can see turrets mounted at various places along the roadway leading here, and several cannon and laser turrets are mounted around the facility.  Strangely enough, no robotic soldiers are present, but rather manned exoskeletal combat units.

"I'll show you through the facility," Pavo says, handing you each small data screens.  They are flexible and roll into small tubes that you can fit in a pocket.  These are detailed maps of the facility.  They will keep the map centered on you, in case you get lost.  Areas blacked out are our research labs and should be considered off limits unless absolutely necessary.  I'll escort you to the dangerous materials holding area, where the virus is being stored."

He pulls Ms. Price aside briefly and she goes into the facility with you, but shortly takes her leave, going down another hall.

"We'll be at least 24 hours replicating enough scanning devices to be useful," Pavo says.  "So until that happens, your short range hand-helds will have to suffice.  Ms. Price is preparing quarters for you in case this takes more than a day."

He leads you through the facility.  It takes nearly five minutes of descending before you get to the storage area.  Massive containers and freezer units are stored in a very open warehouse.  Weaponry inside the warehouse is nearly non-existant, thought he entryway is heavily fortified.

"Anaconda is located in there," Pavo says, pointing out a large metallic freezer unit in far corner.  The area around it is clear for nearly 100 meters.  "Would you like any additional security officers to aid you?  And is there anything I can do to help?"

*SAP Corporate Headquarters*
*Sanjay*
Ms. Price calls her personal driver who arrives shortly.  "Good luck, Sanjay.  Hopefully everything goes smoothly, but I'll put some contingency plans in place in case it doesn't."

Her driver is a very quiet and small man who says very little.  He finishes all his sentences to you with a polite "sir."  You enter Ms. Vaile's private garage and he leads you to an exotic hover ship.  If you had to live in a car, this would be the car to live in.  Whatever you could possibly want is at your fingertips.  Soon enough, you have exited the city and are rocketing towards the mountains.  You pass through the mountains at varying altitudes, giving you a breathtaking sight of the hilly rain forests.  About thirty minutes into your trip, you land outside the research facility (described above briefly).

Ms. Price is waiting for you as you land.  She gives you a map device like the others have, and offers to lead you to Straightjacket and the others.

*The Van*
Vida stops the van, but your talking of nanobots, freezer units, scanners and adversaries, is obviously right over her head, mainly because she lacks the english skills to comprehend.  Where you stop is on a sheer cliffside road.  Below you several hundred meters is a forest canopy, and above about 100 meters is the same as the road goes into the mountains deeper.  From the scanner, you can tell the road doesn't go anywhere near the location, and it looks to be highly forested and somewhere in the cliffs and gorges.

"You want to go that way?" Vida asks, pointing the general direction the blip was in.  "This van cannot fly there.  There is no energy roadway here.  We will crash in the forest," she says.  "Should we not just drive to the research labs?  We are still many hours away."

*Lancheng, China*
*Raisa*
On your way back to the bunkhouse, you see Michael laying on his back on the grass.  Dara is sitting there too, eating jerky from his canister.  Michael is groaning with his shirt up over his belly which is quite round.  It seems someone has been eating too much.  There is a long piece of beef jerky sticking out of his mouth.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 29, 2004)

If they are still there, we don't have enough people to confront them although it could be a trick to divert attention from where they really are and somehow I don't think our communicators are going to work well in these mountains. She tells Johan obviously frustrated at the situation. Maybe I should take a quick look and see if I can pick up anything with the hand held scanner? What do you think?

ooc:what is the range of the hand held scanners anyways?


----------



## Deva (Jun 29, 2004)

Raisa makes her way over to the pair. She stands beside Michael, leans over, and takes the jerky from his mouth with a playful wink. "You're going to make yourself sick." She takes a small bite and gives it back to him. "So why aren't you two inside watching movies with Master Wen?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 30, 2004)

Sanjay enjoys the ride, the comfort causing him to momentarily forget what lies ahead.  _"Damn, I forgot to ask her to marry me.  Super hot, mega rich, incredibly nice, brainiac science geek...unfortunately, you just don't see that every day."_

Reluctantly leaving the hover ship, he greets Ms. Price and follows her to the others.  "Alright, I'm here and ready to hunt some Anaconda.  Let's do this."


----------



## buzzard (Jun 30, 2004)

"Any aid that can be provided will be welcome. These mercs are tough customers. I'll warn you now, one of them has some mind influencing effect which makes people do as he suggests. I hope your suits have some kind of mind shield. "  Turning to his team "OK team we gotta figure out how to beat these guys. The biggest problem I see is the magic guy. That mind trick of his scares me, and I remember him making his own guys tougher. Loki, I picked you since you might be able to deal with him. If not, I'm counting on you Cosmo. You seem to be able to nullify powers. Give his a shot. I'll try to deal with the Mole, though I'm not making any promises since last time he tossed me like a rag doll. Everybody else deal with the threats as you see fit. I have an idea. "
Turning to Pavo "Is it possible to put some decoys in here? I mean maybe some more of those refrigeration units. If they have to pick the right one that will be even more delay for them. Also, Loki I want as much confusion as you can generate. I don't want them to have any idea where the Anaconda is.  Anybody got any suggestions or objections?"

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Jun 30, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Loki I want as much confusion as you can generate.



"That I can do," Randall replies with a grin.  "Although I'm not sure Anithos will be fooled by my illusions."

Randall will try to take a look around, as much as possible.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 30, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> Anybody got any suggestions or objections?"




Sanjay raises his hand.  "Oooh, oooh, pick me."  With a smirk, he adds, "The reason I didn't join you guys to begin with is because I've been learning to destroy this stuff.  So how about this: We go in there, I wipe all of that crap from the face of the earth and they no longer have anything to steal?"


----------



## buzzard (Jun 30, 2004)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Sanjay raises his hand.  "Oooh, oooh, pick me."  With a smirk, he adds, "The reason I didn't join you guys to begin with is because I've been learning to destroy this stuff.  So how about this: We go in there, I wipe all of that crap from the face of the earth and they no longer have anything to steal?"




"Now there's an idea I like a lot. You get on that stat. In any case, whether it's there or not, they will still be comming and it would be nice to catch these dirtbags. "

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jun 30, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
"He's watching some old samurai movie with Li.  It didn't really hold my interest, and Michael doesn't speak Chinese.  Besides," Dara says, pulling out another piece of jerky.  "Someone bet they could eat more than me.  Bet me a cannister of jerky.  Mmm mmmm... jerky," she says.

Michael makes a half hearted attempt to get the cannister, which Dara simply pulls out of reach.  He ends up on his side.  "Rrrrr... so... full..." he groans, though he still chews on the strip of meat in his mouth.

*Kevin*
_ZzzzZZZZZZzzzzz_

*X12*
Boy those flowers are nice.  Boy it's getting dark.  Boy you should maybe talk to Master Wen if you are going to.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
"No, no mind protection that I am aware of," Pavo says, listening to Straightjacket.  "I'm afraid we don't keep spare freezer units like these around.  Each of these contains far more than one substance, and each unit has a cost anywhere from ten million to a billion dollars."

When Sanjay mentions destroying Anaconda, Pavo summons one of the storage specialists and acts as interpreter.  The two have a brief conversation.  (Vince understands and Pavo does translate correctly)

"Opening the freezer for Anaconda requires the voiceprint and DNA authorization of Doctor Milan here, one of our three senior scientists on the facility and Ms. Vaile," Pavo translates.  "That's some pretty heady security," Pavo says, obviously not expecting that.  "Doctor Milan knows of no way to bypass the security short of cutting a billion dollar containment unit open."

Pavo seems unsure how to proceed.  "Ms. Vaile had to know this security was in place," he says.  "But I shall contact her at once and discuss this with her if you wish," he adds helpfully.  Doctor Milan talks to Pavo again.  "Doctor Milan also cautions against the use of energy and explosive powers or weapons, or anything that would interfere with the regulatory systems of the cannisters if at all possible.  Hitting one of the containers could be very, very bad."

*Randall*
There is plenty of space in this room.  Most containment units are well seperated from one another.  All have manifests, though what the things listed are is way, way above your head.  In fact, nearly all the gear here leaves you feeling kind of overwhelmed.

You could easily create illusions of containers, soldiers, robots, whatever you like, though it would take some time, and since most units are rather large, you probably could only create a handful of them, and they would be noticably closer together than the current units.  You also notice that the walls are some sort of high grade steel, while the floor is concrete.


----------



## Mule (Jun 30, 2004)

Loki will practice making some illusionary decoy containment units, trying to get every detail perfect.  "How do these look to you guys?"  He then gets the idea to try to overlay an illusionary manifest over top of the manifests listing the content of the containers, giving false information as to their contents.

_OOC:  Is the unit containing the Anaconda virus unique from the rest of the canisters (refridgerated)?  Is it easy to tell the difference?_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jun 30, 2004)

X12 chuckles at Raisa's comment.  "The moment I knock you upside the head is the moment you'll probably knock me through about four walls... but I'm glad to have you around, too.

You're right, though... I do defend Kevin... and I shouldn't have been so hard on you when you didn't do anything worse than he has.  We're all... young, me especially, I suppose, and we're all going to make mistakes.  You have my permission to call me on it again when I get self-righteous and narrow-sighted... keep me from getting like Thunder or Mendez."


With that, he turns and heads out of the garden, and off to Master Wen.


_In Master Wen's:_
X12 bows when he enters Master Wen's presence.  "I'm sorry to disturb you, Master, but I have something I need to discuss with you," he says.  "I would like to rejoin the main training sessions, Master Wen -- I do not believe that Xi has anything further to show me about my past, nor that he would want to continue showing me anything further if he did."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 30, 2004)

"Do you believe it would be wise to give Anithos the chance to influence your mind?"


----------



## Mimic (Jun 30, 2004)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "Do you believe it would be wise to give Anithos the chance to influence your mind?"




Michelle blushes slightly and bites her lower lip for a moment. Well I really wasn't thinking about Anithos but who knows what kind of mucking he has to to my subconcious, perhaps its best just to keep going and investigate when we have a larger force. Can you make note of the co-ordinates so we can come back later.

Michelle will turn to Vida. We can go again, thank you for stopping.


----------



## Deva (Jul 1, 2004)

Raisa just shakes her head and giggles. She sits in the grass with them, setting her shoes beside her. "Cosmo's going to be dissapointed that you lost the jerky he sent you in a bet," she says with a teasing smile. "To a girl. A girl that's so tiny a gentle breeze can blow her away." 

"It appears, however, that you will not be going anywhere." She stretches her leg out, poking Michael in the stomach with her big toe and grinning wickedly. "Which leaves you totally at the mercy of myself and Dara.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Pavo seems unsure how to proceed.  "Ms. Vaile had to know this security was in place," he says.  "But I shall contact her at once and discuss this with her if you wish," he adds helpfully.




"Well, she did say she hoped I wouldn't have to resort to doing this...but, I mean, why not?  You guys can't destroy it, I can.  And if I do, the bad guys, or anyone else for that matter, can't get their hands on it.  This stuff is way too deadly to exist.  Tell her that that's the plan and we need this fridge open ASAP," Sanjay says, looking a little peed-off at the refridgeration unit in front of him.



			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Doctor Milan talks to Pavo again.  "Doctor Milan also cautions against the use of energy and explosive powers or weapons, or anything that would interfere with the regulatory systems of the cannisters if at all possible.  Hitting one of the containers could be very, very bad."




"I'll see his 'very, very bad' and raise him a 'extrememly, unbelievably bad'," Sanjay says to the others.  "If those cannisters are exposed, this becomes a very delicate operation.  If the cannisters are damaged, or I lose my concentration while destroying them, everyone in this complex, and who knows how far around it, is dead."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
Raisa*
Michael gives another gurgling groan.  "Girl with frying pan dangerous," he groans.

*X12*
Master Wen pauses the movie.  "The decision is done.  Xi leaving in morning," he says without concern or blame, restarting the movie nearly immediately.

Li, on the other hand, does not leave it there.  "You are very good at, how do you say" she says, pausing.  "Pushing people's buttons the term is, yes?  Have you treated the others to this practiced skill?" she says with a glare.  Master Wen just watches his movie.

_We'll advance this sometime tomorrow._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
Loki manages to duplicate the containers quite well.  The manifests are difficult, and will require some concentration if they are manipulated, as well as line of sight, but all are really well done.

Pavo translates for the Doctor, and discusses it with him.  "Actually, we can easily destroy it, just not here.  The Anaconda Virus is slated for destruction, but safe transportation won't be available until the middle of next month.  The disintegration machien we use is, from what I've heard, really an amazing work of engineering."

He listens to Sanjay, and says, "You are undoubtedly correct, Neutron.  But Anaconda isn't the only item stored here," he says, gesturing to the other containment units.  Doctor Milan says someting to Pavo.  "Doctor Milan says that there is vaccine available for Anaconda on site.  Not enough for a widespread outbreak, but enough that if you are exposed and quickly injected with the antivirus, you should recover in time.  His staff is preparing auto-injectors for each of you as we speak."

He seems a bit unsure of relating Sanjay's words to Ms. Vaile.  "There are several corporate mandates that would inhibit Ms. Vaile's ability to travel to this facility while under direct terrorist threat."  Even though he's being slightly subtle, you get that he means there is a snowballs chance in hell that SAP will permit Ms. Vaile on site while the facility is under genuine threat of attack.  "Perhaps you would like to speak to her yourself?" he says, not wanting to make any obvious demands of his boss.

"Um, before we all freak out completely," Tara says, "don't forget that these mercs aren't violent guys.  I mean, generally speaking.  I doubt they'll do anything to really endanger a ton of people.

"Oh come on!" Cosmo says.  "You're talking about guys out to steal a deadly freakin' virus!  Screw calling Vaile.  Loverboy is right; we need to crack that can open and toast that garbage.  I _know_ I can get into that thing."

"Uh... UH!  That's a billion dollar containment unit!" Pavo exclaims interceding himself between Cosmo and the container.  "Unless that's the last resort, only Ms. Vaile or the SAP board of directors could authorize that!"

"Yeah, yeah, screw off," Cosmo says, casually lifting Pavo by the shirt and shoving him behind him.  "Just give me the go SJ, sport can do his thing and we can all get on with visiting Brazilia's night clubs for a few days."

*In the Van*
You can't get a location of the blip since it isn't blipping any more.  But you do get a general location and direction from the van.  Vida nods cheerfully enough, still not quite understanding what is going on, and soon you are zooming down the treacherous mountain roads at breakneck speed.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2004)

"Give your head a shake, loser, that pea in there's come dislodged again," Sanjay says to Cosmo.  "We're not destroying company property if it can be helped, especially something with that many zeroes in the price tag."  He turns to Jacket.  "Since he's so willing to take orders, tell him to go find a clue.  That should keep him busy long enough for us to deal with this."

"I don't think we should take that chance, Tara.  We have no idea how they're going to approach this.  And the last thing we want to do is talk with Anithos.  He'll have everyone convinced that taking the virus is not really such a bad thing."

He turns to Pavo.  "Yeah, I guess I'll talk to her," he says, shrugging, not sure how he'll convinve her to do something she's not supposed to.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 1, 2004)

"While I certainly sympathize with your views here Cosmo, we can't just run around destroying property. You ought to know better than that. We're guests here, keep that in mind. " turning to Sanjay  "Nuetron, how long does it take you to make the stuff go bye bye? I mean will we have time for you to do it if the bad guys crack the cooler? We can try to delay them as long as possible, but we didn't fare all to well against them last time. Though this time we've got more force with the security folks."

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 1, 2004)

"This isn't about pushing Xi's buttons -- Xi is a Directive, and a very dangerous one with his power," X12 responds.  "Prophet can command our bodies to do his bidding, Li - he could order Xi to strangle you to death in your sleep.  He might not want to accept it, but something bad is going to happen, and the Directives will be involved, most likely against our will.  I'm not going to stand here and let him use me to kill those I care about, or other countless innocents.

"Xi wants to hide from Prophet -- fine.  But if Father wants him, there is nothing Xi can do to stop him... unless we find a way to break his power over us.  Xi can go to the ends of the earth... As long as his heart is beating, Prophet will know where he is, and can collect him at his leisure.

"You want to blame me for Xi leaving, go right ahead, Li... but remember, he was a killer, not by choice, but because he had no choice... and he still doesn't have a choice, Li -- not until either the power over him is broken, or Prophet is dead.  Until that day, he... and I... are a danger to the ones we care about."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
*X12*
"Oh, I see.  Because this man speaks with _you_, and knows of _you_, he knows of all of these others like you.  You must have some very powerful evidence to support this.  I mean, he must have told you of these others and how he is following their movements and manipulating _them_ as he does with _you_.  Or perhaps _you_ told _him_ of the others?  Or you must have some other proof other than your assumptions, yes?  This is what has happened, yes?" she asks.

"Or is it you have jumped to conclusions.  Because this man has interest and knowledge of you, he knows the others that escaped him survived, yes?  He couldn't have learned of your existence through any other way than simply innate knowledge," he says, her voice raising in anger.  "It is not as if you appeared in widely broadcast news media video, yes!?"  By this point she is shouting at you, hands clenched to her side.

"Movie hard to hear," Master Wen says calmly.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 1, 2004)

"Call it however you want to, Li," X12 replies.  "Both you and Xi want to blind yourselves to the fact that a man as powerful and as evil as Prophet doesn't need news media to find us.  He didn't steal us from our mothers... he MADE us from scratch, in test tubes.  He controlled every aspect of our development -- he has power over us with his very words.  Xi has a dangerous and powerful ability, one that Prophet gave him - Father sees us as nothing more than tools, and a tool that powerful you don't just let out of your sight.

"You want to be angry with me, fine.  I don't have time for that.  I need to find a way to stop Prophet from controlling me again, so when the time comes to confront him and his plans, I will not be a liability to my friends.  If Xi wants to go and hide, that's his business -- I refuse to hide from a man who made me into a weapon to harm innocent people.  But when the time comes, and Prophet tries to control the scattered Directives... Xi had better have chained himself to the bottom of some deep, dark hole, or else there will be nothing he can do to stop our Father."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2004)

buzzard said:
			
		

> "While I certainly sympathize with your views here Cosmo, we can't just run around destroying property. You ought to know better than that. We're guests here, keep that in mind. " turning to Sanjay  "Nuetron, how long does it take you to make the stuff go bye bye? I mean will we have time for you to do it if the bad guys crack the cooler? We can try to delay them as long as possible, but we didn't fare all to well against them last time. Though this time we've got more force with the security folks."




"As long as it takes.  There are three cannisters, and I can only dissipate one at a time, and it's not a quick and easy process."


----------



## Elementor (Jul 1, 2004)

Watching everyone bicker back and forth Vince decides to pipe up.  "So Chief, what is it you want me to do?  Normally I would go take a jog around the perimiter at superspeed with one of those hand held dealys but I am not allowed to leave the group....."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 1, 2004)

*Lancheng, China*
*October 25, 2120*

It's been two weeks since your encounter with Prophet and the Red Rose Syndicate.  The town has returned to normal with all repairs being completed.  Xi left the morning after your strange encounter and his argument with X12, leaving you to be trained by Master Wen alone.  But life for you has returned to a semblance of normality.

You have been going through your daily routine.  Up at dawn, combat training until noon, school work until your evening meal, leaving you with little free time, though you are free to do what you want in the evenings.

Carl returned three days after the incident, bearing heavy scarring on his hands as well as a line of scar tissue down the right side of his face.  His wounds are actually healed, though it is obvious that the scarring will likely be carried for a long time, if not forever.  He has been extremely focussed since returning, speaking far less than normal and avoiding most interaction outside of lessons and training.

Nova has not returned, and other than to say she is recovering, Master Wen has not been overly forthcoming with details.  Carl has adamantly refused to speak of it with anyone.

As for training, with the exception of Kevin's combat training, most of the training is to do with teamwork and tactics.  Much of it isn't physical training, but more reading and study.  Master Wen has drilled the benefits of teamwork and obeying orders and sticking to a game plan into you repeatedly, including using a technique you didn't expect.

Virtual Reality.

He's been using suits and visors to put you through simulated combats, allowing you to handle them as you saw fit, then stressing his lessons and having you do the missions again and again until you got it right.  It's been gruelling.

*Raisa*
You're past two weeks have been rather interesting.  The schoolwork has been very hard for you, and you are struggling to keep passing grades under the intense workload.  Physical training has been far less troublesome for you, though some memory work with tactics has been hard.

Dara is back in your head on a fairly constant basis, though she's learned to turn it off and not transmit every one of her thoughts into your head.  It's only like it first was when she's engrossed in something, normally when she's sewing and designing clothes.  Or, when she sleeps.  You get her dreams as often as your own.  You have a growing suspicion that the brief respites you got from Dara when she hung out with Monica at the institute were a result of some activities that you probably would rather not have an inkling about.

But most interesting is the fact that you continually wake up to find Michael in your room or in the hall right outside, sleeping in the same position he was chained up in when the Jackal was inside him.  Nothing you do seems to be able to keep him out, or convince him to stay away at nights, though honestly, it has been completely harmless.  When outside, he is always facing the door, his forehead on the door jam.  When inside, at least when he realized how mad you would get if you woke up to find him staring at you, he is usually facing the door as well, in a similar position.  He claims he doesn't remember how he gets to your room.  You don't exactly buy that.

It's morning now, and as you wake up, he's kneeling in his shorts, facing the door, supported by his hands on the floor and head against the doorjam, snoring.  A familiar large cannister is sitting behind him.

"Hey, dog boy!" comes an angry shout from nearby in the bunkhouse, breaking the morning silence.  "Where's my jerky!?  Raisa!?  Is he with you again?!" she calls out.  You hear her stomping down the hall.

*Kevin*
Your last few weeks have been rather uncomfortable.  Since Carl returned, you constantly feel like he wants to hurt you, though the few times you confronted him about it, he denied it.  Other than that, he's said barely two words to you since his return.  Li is equally cold towards you, though she remains civil.  Master Wen treats you the same as everyone, however, and though you did suffer a few individual lectures about listening to others and following rules laid out for you, especially about mimicing others powers, nothing he has done has made you feel unwelcome in his academy.

The schoolwork has been tough, but manageable, but for you, the combat training has been extremely hard.  In addition to the teamwork and tactics lessons, you undergo heavy combat training.  It leaves you exhausted day in and day out, at least for the first week.  You are getting used to it though.

You also train with the others to mimic their powers, and just yesterday, in one of your first full contact training sessions, you faced off with Michael and discovered something that shook you to the core.  You had mimiced Jackal so that you could regenerate any wounds you might suffer, and so you could face him on equal strength and weapon footing.  His skill at combat, however, proved far superior, and though he didn't mean to, he managed to catch you on your jaw, knocking you unconscious.  When you came to, the powers you had mimiced were gone.

The experience left you far more shaken than Michael's blow to your head.  The feeling you had when Prophet took something from you returned, leaving you queesy for some time.

The sun is just shining its way into your room, and it alone might have woken you eventually, but Dara does it's work for it.

"Hey, dog boy!" comes an angry shout from nearby in the bunkhouse, breaking the morning silence.  "Where's my jerky!?  Raisa!?  Is he with you again?!" she calls out.  You hear her stomping down the hall away from your room and towards Raisa's.  You also hear the door across from yours slide open and see Carl's hulking form backlit by sunlight.  He's looking down the hall where Dara stomped off.

*X12*
You manged to get two hours of sleep before the recurring nightmares you've been suffering came back again.  You've been seeing images of your "training" by Prophet, the same one's you've experienced before with few new ones, along with images of your escape from his laboratory.  The recent memories of your battles haunt you, as do your arguments with Xi and Li.

Most troubling, Prophet has been visiting your dreams.  He always appears and points out important moments, typically when he punished you for disobeying, or when you failed to perform a task.  When you argue with Xi, you see it from his eyes, looking at yourself, and you haven't liked what you've seen.  Cold eyes, emotionless face, and cruel words; but you can't hear anything.  When you argue with Li, you are yourself, but can't hear your words.  You see their results though, in her anger, and later in her tearful leaving.

Prophet finds the last two memories most interesting.  He has been forcing you to relive them nightly, and one thing strikes you as odd and makes you remember Li's words to you as soon as you wake up.  Each time you argue with Xi, and watch yourself, he watches with great interest, not saying anything.  You always wake up and it's pitch black in your room.  The darkness is so deep, it always seems supernatural and you sit alone until the sun rises.

Tonight though, it was far worse.  He forced you into a loop, seeing the arguments over and over.  And as the night wore on, you didn't wake up, and you started to hear muffled voices.  Again and again, he spoke, and he asked the same questions of you.

"Who is this person you are arguing with?  Tell me.  Tell me who it is, Directive 12.  Tell me and I'll stop this nightmare.  Who is it that has so earned your spite.  Is he someone important to this woman you argue with?  What is the connection?  Tell me.  _Tell me!_"

You wake up with a start finally, your room seeing dark and forboding, with an empty pit in your stomach as you realize Li and Xi were both right.  Prophet doesn't know of the others, or at least not Xi.  But he will.  Eventually he will learn it from you.  You sit there for hours until the sun rises and the others start to rise.  The silence is broken by Dara stomping out of her room across from yours and down the hall.

"Hey, dog boy!" comes an angry shout from nearby in the bunkhouse, breaking the morning silence.  "Where's my jerky!?  Raisa!?  Is he with you again?!" she calls out.  You hear her stomping down the hall away from your room and towards Raisa's.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
Pavo seems relieved that Straightjacket doesn't let Cosmo wreck anything.  Cosmo seems really frustrated, but listens.

"I'll take Sanjay up to our communications center and contact Ms. Vaile," he says, leading Sanjay back up into the facility and leaving the rest of you to plan out a defense strategy.  None of your scanners are beeping, and you are certain the half kilometer range will give you enough warning so you shouldn't be caught with your pants down.

Anna sighs at Vince's comment.  "Maybe if you didn't run off alone, away from everyone else, you wouldn't end up flat on your back with robots trying to kill you while you can't get away.  You're reckless, and someone will get hurt because of it someday.  First you ignore everyone on the train to run off alone after those mercenaries," she starts.

"Anna!  Jeeze," Tara interupts.  "Cool it, already."  You can't help but smirk when she stops Anna's little rant, though your smirk vanishes moments later.  "But don't be a dick, Vince.  You know very well what Straightjacket meant.  Leave being a dick to Cosmo.  He's way better at it."

"HEY!" Cosmo protests.

_I've already long since planned the exact strategy of the bad guys, so you can plan away!_

*Sanjay*
You are lead to a state of the art communciations room.  Everyone in the facility is very professional, many taking keen interest in your passing.  The room is quite large, with several monitor screens for people to contact others outside the facility, though the room is monitored.  Pavo leads you through that room and into a private area for upper management conversations, where he contacts Ms. Vaile.

After speaking with her secretary, she appears on screen about five minutes later.  "Mr. Santala, is there a problem?  Oh, hello Sanjay," she adds with that perfect smile.

"Not a problem so much as a plan of action," Pavo starts.  "But I think it would be better for Neutron to explain," Pavo adds, allowing Sanjay to sit infront of the screen.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Anna sighs at Vince's comment.  "Maybe if you didn't run off alone, away from everyone else, you wouldn't end up flat on your back with robots trying to kill you while you can't get away.  You're reckless, and someone will get hurt because of it someday.  First you ignore everyone on the train to run off alone after those mercenaries," she starts.
> 
> "Anna!  Jeeze," Tara interupts.  "Cool it, already."  You can't help but smirk when she stops Anna's little rant, though your smirk vanishes moments later.  "But don't be a dick, Vince.  You know very well what Straightjacket meant.  Leave being a dick to Cosmo.  He's way better at it."




"Anna dont make me get into this with you here in public.  This is neither the time or the place but I will be more than happy to confront your stupidity later."


----------



## Deva (Jul 2, 2004)

Raisa sits up on her mat, pulling her knees up to her chest and watching Michael sleep for a moment. She rests her chin on her knees, wrapping her arms around her legs, and can't help but wonder what's going to happen when they head back to New York. She'd pretty much lost track of the days, but they had to be going back soon, and she doubted Empath and the others would appreciate him sneaking into her room every night. People were going to get the wrong idea, if they hadn't already.

When her eyes fall on the canister she groans, "Uh oh."  She tosses the blanket aside just as Dara shouts out and in her nightshirt and pair of shorts - that she started wearing after the first couple of nights he'd shown up in her room - she takes the few steps to the door. She places a hand on Michael's shoulder to wake him if the telepath's shouts hadn't.

"Mèl. Remember, frying pan?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 2, 2004)

_Great! I am living a living hell. Almost everyone hate me. My powers are leaving me. I must work twice as much as the others, and now I can't even have my last 15 minutes of sleep because miss Dara is angry... please..._

He turns a minutes in his bed and finally decide to stand up and put some clothing. He takes what he needs to take a bath and get out of his room, looking first at the reason why Dara have decide to wake him earlier.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 2, 2004)

Sighing dejectedly, X12 stretches his haggard body.  Speaking to whatever shadows still remain in the room, he mumbles, "I'll never tell you.  I'll find a way to stop you before you can take it from me."

Dragging himself out of the bunkhouse, X12 makes his way to the main house.  Knocking, he waits for an answer.

_If Master Wen answers:_
"I need to speak with you immediately, in private, please."

_If Li (or someone else) answers:_
"I need to speak with Master Wen immediately."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2004)

Sanjay follows Pavo to the communications area, wondering if this was a good idea after all.  "Hello, Ms. Vaile," he says back at her greeting, trying to manage more than a nervous smile.

He takes a seat at the screen, still searching for the right words.  "I know we're here simply to protect the facility from an incursion by the mercs, but I figured, since I now know how to destroy the Anaconda, I might as well do it now, with no interruptions.  Better that than possibly allowing them to get away with it, or allowing it to become exposed during a fight.  Anyway, I didn't realize the security protocol you had in place here, it's making it difficult to enter the refrigeration unit.  I guess I was hoping there'd be a way to bypass that."


----------



## buzzard (Jul 2, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> Watching everyone bicker back and forth Vince decides to pipe up.  "So Chief, what is it you want me to do?  Normally I would go take a jog around the perimiter at superspeed with one of those hand held dealys but I am not allowed to leave the group....."




"Ideas like that are why I told you not to run off. That kind of tactics will get us chopped up piecemeal. Do you think that you will be able to deal with all of them on your own? No, we know where they have to go, so we stick to it. We keep our forces where we know they will do the most good. If you want a suggestion, just pick a target, and stick to it. Mole's gonna need some hammering to go down, help me with that. "


----------



## Calinon (Jul 2, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
*Kevin*
You slide your door open and look down the hall to where Dara is stomping down towards Raisa's room.  It sounds like Michael stole his canister of beef jerky back from her again.  When you turn back, Carl is giving you the look he always does, his burns very apparent since he's not wearing a shirt.  He steps back and slides his door closed.

*X12*
Avoiding the oncoming nearly daily confrontation between Dara and Michael, you make your way to the main house.  Master Wen is already up, sipping tea as he sits outside.

"Morning tea.  Not interrupt," he says shortly.  "You go bathe.  Come back after."

Moments later, Michael streaks past, canister clutched in his hands.  "Coming through!" he shouts as he passes you, then vanishes around the side of the house.

Dara flashes past a moment later.  "Gimme my jerky!" she shouts, chasing after him in her nighshirt.

Master Wen doesn't react, taking another sip of his tea.

*Raisa*
Michael sits bolt upright.  "Aw crap!"

He slams the door open and dives over Dara, who was just about to do the same thing.  He lands in a roll and bounces to his feet.  "That's mine, chump!" Dara growls.

"Run away!" Michael says, bursting into motion and heading out of the bunkhouse at a run.

"Get back here!" Dara shouts, giving chase.

Li is standing in her doorway across from yours.  "It used to be quiet in the mornings," she says, rubbing sleep from her eyes.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
*Sanjay*
"I designed the security system so it couldn't be bypassed easily, Sanjay," she explains.  "I didn't want it able to be removed without my presence.  The board of directors was less than pleased with my decision, and the security protocols that must be followed for me to be on site would take several days to put into place, probably longer with the current threat by this mercenary group.  I can get security to start on the protocols immediately if you like?"

*Containment Bay*
Tara grabs Cosmo's sunglasses and slaps them into Vince's hand.  "Never mind.  You're just as good.  Put those on.  It'll help you look like him too."

"HEY!" Cosmo exclaims.

"When the van arrives, we should bring it down here.  The halls and elevator are big enough.  Then we can use its scanner," Anna says, turning to Straightjacket.

"Hey, yeah," Tara says, coming over, leaving Vince to don the glasses.  "And for now we can mount our scanners on the wall and connect them to like, the speakers or something?"

"Gimme those," Cosmo says to Vince, holding his hand out for his sunglasses.

_However you plan, the Van arrives in a few hours and for simplicity, you guys can decide what you want to do to plan for the assault, and the others will join you while you set stuff up._

*The Van*
You finally come upon the facility.  Cannon turrets line the cliff wall on your way towards the highly secure base.  Two hoverships sit on a landing pad.  Vida pulls up to the main doors and Ms. Price comes out to greet you.

"The others are in the containment bay.  I can take you there," she says.  She's holding a number of black straps with small plastic devices on them.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 2, 2004)

Irritated, X12 bows.  "Fine.  I'll bathe first, but I need to speak to you as soon as possible, in private.  It's very important."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 2, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120
X12*
Michael suddenly runs by again.  "Run away!"

Dara appears with a Kendo stick, chasing him.  "Get over here and take it like a man!"

Master Wen sips his tea.  "Yes.  I see much privacy for you today," he says flatly.

As you clean up, Carl phases through the wall without a word, washes and shaves.  He doesn't speak and is done quickly, walking through the wall before you are done or anyone else enters.  Moments later, Michael dashes in.

"Holy crap, she's after me again," he wheezes.  "I think I'll hide in here until breakfast."

"Get out here!  Don't think I'm afraid to come in there!" comes Dara's voice from outside.

"Um... don't come in!  X is naked!"

_OOC:  By the way, your powers returned about six days ago._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "The others are in the containment bay.  I can take you there," she says.  She's holding a number of black straps with small plastic devices on them.




Michelle gets out of the van and streches, pausing for a moment to take in the area.

Yes, please. As quickly as possible. She tells her with a smile.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2004)

Seeing Carl entering the bathhouse, Kevin returns in his room and sits down. He waits a moment, to be sure Carl will have finish before going to the bathhouse himself. During that time, he will take a book that he keeps in his room and study.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

"Several...days...?" Sanjay says sullenly.  "No, don't bother yourself or your people with that, we'll deal with this in a different way.  Thanks, goodbye," he says with a genuine smile, consoled by the fact that he got to see her again.

He gets up and says to Pavo, "You were right, that's not doable.  I'll get back to the others and we'll see what we can do from here."

Getting back to the containment bay, he tells the others.  "There's no way wer're getting in there, so I guess we'll have to set up a defense around it."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 3, 2004)

"Naked, schmake-ed," X12 says.  "I'll just wrap a towel around myself and go do something else."  Tucking his towel into itself around his waist, X12 collects his things and leaves, nodding to Dara as he passes.

Returning to the boy's rooms, X12 looks around for Carl.

_If I find him:_
"You haven't said much since you got back, Carl.  I might be able to heal the scars -- the drain from resuscitating Nova has passed, and my healing abilities are working again -- that is, if you'd allow me to try." X12 says with concern.

_OOC: If I don't find Carl, I'll dress quickly and go back out towards the main house to see if Master Wen is still taking his tea.

If not, I'll go over and ask him when would be an appropriate time to speak with him.  If he's still taking his tea, I'll try and track down Carl._


----------



## Deva (Jul 3, 2004)

Raisa shakes her head at Dara and Michael as they run off and smiles at Li. "At least its entertaining. My money's on Dara today."

She goes back into her room, grabbing the small woven basket that held her toiletries and a change of clothes before heading toward the bath house.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 3, 2004)

Holding up the sunglasses, Vince tries them on for a moment then hands them to the outstretched hand of Cosmo.  "Those things make 360 degree vision look wierd.  Half is dark and the other half is still fully lit.  Besides they are too small now."

Looking to Straightjacket, Vince nods, "Sure I can help with the Mole.  At least I'll try to be effective while you two heavyweights slug it out."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120
X12*
"Hey, you can't leave me alone in here," you hear Michael call out as you pass Dara.  Clutching her kendo stick, she rushes into the bathroom.  You hear a loud "Aw crap!" from within, followed by many loud cracks.  She's already walking to the bunkhouse, broken stick in hand, as you reach it, a cannister tucked under her arm.

You find Carl in his room, his door open.  He shows very little emotion.

"It was attempted.  Doctor Johnson made a trip to China to help us," he says, flexing his hands.  "There's nothing you can do."  He calmly walks by you into the hall and towards the main house.

Master Wen is not at the tree, but you see him in the main house, sitting at the table and eating.  Carl is heading that way as well.  When you enter, Master Wen looks up.  "Ah, what you want talk about?"  Michael walks in after you, limping slightly.  "You beat up by girl again?" Master Wen asks.

"Something like that," he mumbles.  "Who the heck gave her access to those sticks?"

*Raisa*
Li, Dara and yourself end up in the bathhouse at the same time, Dara carrying her cannister of jerky along with her, leaving little doubt as to who won this morning.  You get cleaned up and ready for breakfast with plenty of time to spare.

*Kevin*
You get the bathhouse to yourself and clean up, just in time for breakfast.  Everyone is already in the main house by the time you arrive.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
*As you set up the scanners under Anna's supervision and generally look around the area to get a good feel for the warehouse, the van arrives.  Michelle, Johan, Monica and Rebound all join you in the storage facility.  Soon enough, the EPIC Van is brought down by staff to the bay, looking humerously out of place, but its scanner is badly needed.  It also shows nothing on its tracking system.

When they come down, Ms. Price is with them.  She has some strange devices in hand.  "These are auto injectors.  There is an antitoxin designed to halt the progress of Anaconda within it.  If you are exposed, the injection system will pump you full of the stuff.  It won't cure you.  That can only be done with time and several treatments, but it will halt the progress of the virus."  She shows you how to wear the devices against your upper arm, and they can fit under your uniforms and armor.  "I don't need to tell you that being exposed, even with these devices, will be a painful and debilitating experience," she says, handing them out.

That done, Anna and Rebound start examining the storage container and its blueprints, trying to find a physical way past its security system.  Tara walks around the walls with Hoppy in her arms, running her hand along them as if feeling for something.  Cosmo relaxes in the passenger seat of the van.  Monica is dragging Sanjay off to the side.

We should probably plan for a few days of this, don't you think?" Cosmo says.  "Set up watches and make a battle plan?" he says, looking at Michelle and SJ.

_I'll need a watch pattern, watch duration, and if you have any specialized plans, now is the time to say so._

*Sanjay*
Monica drags you to the side.  "So?" she says.  "How was it?  You better have saved some in the tank for me," she says, punching you playfully in the chest.  "Tell me everything."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 3, 2004)

"You know... I'm tired of trying to handle this in private -- everyone ought to know it anyway," X12 says to Master Wen.  "I'll wait until everyone is assembled for breakfast, and then I'll relate my problem.  It potentially affects everyone, anyway."


_Once everyone has arrived..._
"I need to apologize to Li and Xi -- Prophet is trying to glean information about other people from me in my sleep, as he does not already possess information I expected he would have without me.  He has begun torturing me directly in my sleep, trying to force me to divulge facts that I have learned while here, which I'm sure some of the other EPIC members have already discovered.  Please, do not refer to anything about which I'm speaking in the open -- he has the ability to recall my memories, some of them with speech, but he hasn't been able to learn what he wants to know," X12 says.

"I have overestimated the reach of Prophet's abilities... and unless a way can be found to stop him from breaking me in my dreams, he will learn something about others here he should not.  I apologize to both Master Wen and Li for bringing this into their house -- others are suffering because I have made a mistake.

"I... really don't know what to do, though.  Locking myself away will solve nothing... short of killing myself before he breaks me, or killing him, I can't think of anything else within my powers to stop him from having the information he wants."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 3, 2004)

When Kevin enters the room, he doesn't watch at anybody, as since the last events. He only looks at his food and eat it. He doesn't speak, and it is hard to tell if he only listen. When he finish his meal, he stand up, and go back to his room to prepare himself for the training.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

Sanjay gets a smile on his face.  "Oh, yeah, it was awesome.  She's got this tricked out room with all these weird devices.  And she showed me how to do something I've never done before, and made me do it over and over until I got it right.  I was exhausted afterwards," he says, trying his best not to laugh.

His brow suddenly furrows at a thought, and he asks, "Uh, you actually think we were...and you're not angry?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2004)

Michelle meets up with StraightJacket. So how do you like being leader? She tells him with a smile.We got a short reading while we were coming up here, it was about 2 hours back, we didn't have the forces to investigate it then but with more of us it might be worth giving it a quick look see. If we could encounter them outside the facility it would be better I think.

Michelle looks around, although it looks like your setting up camp here and we would have the advantage on home ground, what other defensives were you thinking about? Flick seems to be able to deflect direct attacks but what about a net or sleeping gas for her? Aerin is a flyer, again a net or somehow grounding him would be good.

As for the others it would seem that Cosmo is the crucial player, if he can nullify thier powers they should be easy to take down. They will more then likely come through the floor, easier then the walls. She adds looking over to the wall where Tara and Hoppy are. As much as I don't like saying this, be careful of Tara, I am not sure exactly sure where her loyaties lay when it comes to Anithos. She tells him in a lowered voice, so only he can hear.

She finally notices what Tara is doing, she stares at her curiously for a moment. Hang on for a minute, she tells him, heading over to where she is standing. Hey, didn't know you were into rocks, whatcha doing?


----------



## Deva (Jul 3, 2004)

Raisa swallows the piece of fruit she had been chewing while listening to X and shakes her head. "Talk about mixed blessings. Sucks that he's taking to tormenting you in your dreams and all, but thank god he's not as omnipotent as we were thinking. If he had been, I would seriously consider hopping the first aerodyne back to Brazil instead of facing him again. Still am, honestly."

She picks up another apple slice. "Maybe you need to build up a resistance to people in your head. Have Dara try to weazle her way inside that mellon of yours and you try to keep her out. Best offense if a good defense... or some thing like that."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

Johan goes to help Anna and Rebound.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 3, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"A little late to appologize to Xi, don't you think," Li says accusingly.

"Silence," Master Wen snaps at her and signals X12 to continue.  Once finished he says simply, "Biggest mistake not telling about when it happen," he says.  "You here to learn to act as team.  Sad that you learn nothing in whole time here," he says calmly.  "Who have suggestion on how to stop mental assault?"

After Raisa makes her suggestion, Michael says with a grin, "He could just sleep with Dara."

"Hey!" she says.  "I don't think so!  There's only room for me and my canister of jerky in my room, buster."

"I think more along lines of neural inhibitor, virtual reality machine during sleep, accupuncture or hypnosis," Master Wen says  with a frown.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
"I can hit one of them at least," Cosmo says.  "I doubt I'll have any effect on the Mole, but I should be able to handle Aerin or Flick," he adds.

*Johan*
The containment units are exceedingly advanced, and the computer system, and probably security involved with them, make ARIS look like a 21st century desktop.  You could probably _try_ to hack in, but there is no keyboard or interface system beyond a dataport, palm scanner and dna sampler.  You know Anna has a datalink on her armor.

*Michelle*
"I'm way better than any scanner.  If they try to dig in here, I'll feel it.  Sonic vibrations you know," she says, keeping her hand on the wall.  She pauses for a long minute and stares at you before blurting out, "Did you give the same warning to him about Anna, Monica and you, or is it just me that can't be trusted?  Sonic virbrations."

*Sanjay*
Monica's eyes get wide and she gets a wide grin on her face as you tell your true but obviously wrongly interpreted story, until you reveal the truth of it.  Then she frowns and shoves you.  "You mean you didn't?!  Why the heck not?  You get a whole hour alone with someone like her and ... jeeze!"  Now she looks a little upset.  "You better not have brushed her off because of me, or I'll kick your butt right here."  She sighs and lets her angry look fade, leaning up against you.  "I was kinda hoping for a comparison."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I'm way better than any scanner.  If they try to dig in here, I'll feel it.  Sonic vibrations you know," she says, keeping her hand on the wall.  She pauses for a long minute and stares at you before blurting out, "Did you give the same warning to him about Anna, Monica and you, or is it just me that can't be trusted?  Sonic virbrations."




Michelle sighs softly. You weren't supposed to hear that, she says with a small shrug of her shoulders. 

I'm sorry Tara but I had to literally drag you out of the sewer systems in New York and you seem so enthralled with him. I have to look out for the team, can you honestly tell me that if he asked you to do something for him that you wouldn't at least consider it? Even if it was turning on us?  

And just to let you know it's not just you, I already warned Johan about me. He knows to watch what I do and say when it comes to Anithos.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 3, 2004)

"I didn't think to bring it to your attention until Prophet began pressuring me for information.  The dreams were simply memories returning again at first, which has been fairly... normal for me.  When it became more than that, I realized that this wasn't something I could handle alone," X12 says to Master Wen.

"As for Xi... if you know where is he... please apologize to him for me, but otherwise, tell me nothing else about it," he says to Li.


"I already have had some... training in torture resistance," X12 says with a far-off stare.  "Dara's stray communications often meet some resistance already, but it might be a more long term plan.  However, I'm willing to try anything."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 3, 2004)

"This is quite refreshing. Something that I can't immediately get my head around..."
Johan looks at the interface for another moment before turning to Anna.
"Anna. I believe you have a datalink connection integrated to your armor. Is it possible, in any way, for me to use that connection? I would like to try and see if I can do anything with the interface."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Monica's eyes get wide and she gets a wide grin on her face as you tell your true but obviously wrongly interpreted story, until you reveal the truth of it.  Then she frowns and shoves you.  "You mean you didn't?!  Why the heck not?  You get a whole hour alone with someone like her and ... jeeze!"  Now she looks a little upset.  "You better not have brushed her off because of me, or I'll kick your butt right here."  She sighs and lets her angry look fade, leaning up against you.  "I was kinda hoping for a comparison."




Sanjay just kinda stares at Monica, dumbfounded.  "Uh, well, to be honest, if she'd have said she wanted to, I'd have happily obliged," he says, feeling a little guilty.  "But only because she's so...I mean, I wouldn't go and fool around with just any...*sigh*  Can we not talk about that?"


----------



## buzzard (Jul 4, 2004)

"Leader? Umm, I'm not really sure it's for me. As for plans, well I was just sorting out who goes for whom. I also wanted to make sure we were all together for this. I really don't like the idea of dividing the team when we're facing a bunch as powerful as this. While it might be better to fight them somewhere else, we can't pin them down anywhere else, and anybody who is fighting them elsewhere isn't guarding the Anaconda. I think we're better off holing up in here and letting them come to us. Better to set an ambush. I think using deception and coordinated attacks in a prepared location is our best bet."


----------



## Mule (Jul 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> I'll need a watch pattern, watch duration, and if you have any specialized plans, now is the time to say so.



"Taking turns watching is a good idea.  I don't mind taking the first turn while you guys figure out some sort of plan."  Randall will go sit in the van, keeping an eye on the scanner.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 4, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"Of course we don't know where he is," Li snaps.  "You chased him off weeks ago."

Master Wen barks something at her in Chinese.  Li gets up and leaves shortly after.

"We try accupuncture later, see how that goes," Master Wen says.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
The thought of long watches in the warehouse isn't a pleasant one.  It's barely 5 degrees celsius in here.  Already your faces and extremities are feeling cold.

"So what'd we do?  Set up a watch, or just sit here until we're human popsicles.  Or whatever type of popsicle goat boy makes," Cosmo says.

*Michelle*
"You weren't any better," Tara replies.  "You aren't any better when it comes to him.  Nobody can bring themselves to attack him anyway, you know that."

*Johan*
"Only if you're in it.  It interfaces with my body direcly, so you'd have to go through the interface for it.  I guess I can go take off my armor and change, then you can put on the pack and wear it," she says. "But I didn't bring a wheelchair."

*Sanjay*
"You're so cute when you're trying to protect my feelings," she says, kiving you a big kiss.  "But you don't have to.  She's sooo hot," she adds with a grin.


----------



## Deva (Jul 4, 2004)

Raisa doesn't say anything else on the matter, mostly because she's unsure what she can contribute to the issue. She'll finish her breakfast then head to the dojo for morning training.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Michelle*
> "You weren't any better," Tara replies.  "You aren't any better when it comes to him.  Nobody can bring themselves to attack him anyway, you know that."




Yes I know, but he seems to be focusing on us for whatever reason, no one else got roses and if you remember we were the ones that let him go in the first place. She whispers to her


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2004)

"If it isn't too much of an inconvenience, then please."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2004)

Kevins finish his meal and stands up.

"Sorry, but I'll go prepare myself for my training."

On that, he leaves the table without any more words and without looking at the others.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 5, 2004)

Sanjay smiles at Monica's kiss and reply, the implication her statement kinda floating over his head.  _"Well, it sure don't suck to be me,"_ he thinks.

Heading back to the group, he says.  "Yeah, it's sorta cold in here, isn't it.  Probably short shifts would be best.  If we're gonna get lots of warning from the scanner and Tara, do we even need more than one person to stay in this room at a time?"

He looks over at Tara and Michelle whispering.  "Hey, if you gals are done gossiping over there, maybe we could get some sort of plan together?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 5, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
*Johan*
"That's darn inconvenient.  What am I supposed to do?  Sit on a chair somewhere while you try to hack a computer?" Anna says.  "I have to recharge my armor in under three hours anyway, and I'd prefer not to be stuck motionless longer than I gotta be.  Maybe you can get some gear together and I can string together one for you.  I'd need a keyboard, power source and a link card from any computer they have kicking around here, and some wires.  Besides, Rebound and I are seeing if there's another way to circumvent security," she says down at you as she and Rebound look at the top of the main containment unit.

_Make your watches... you'll need 'em._

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
You go through your morning work out and are just starting your cyber, team training, when Master Wen takes his leave.

"Mayor leave message to come see him today, so you finish training on own.  Won't be long," he says, heading down to the village.

Your training goes fairly smoothly, only requiring two attempts, and you get an early lunch before heading to classes.  About three in the afternoon as you are finishing classes, Master Wen still hasn't returned.

"I wonder where grandfather is," Li says as you exit the building.  A strange sight also greets the lot of you, as a young man is walking stiffly into the courtyard in a manner that is oddly like a marionette.  He has a box in his hand, to which a card is attached.  In his other hand is clutched a thorned rose, it's thorns obviously digging into his hand as his blood drips down the stem and to the ground.  He makes a beeline for your group, holding both arms before him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 5, 2004)

"Is there anything I can do to help you two, then?"


----------



## Deva (Jul 5, 2004)

Raisa narrows her eyes as she watches the man approach. "I'm no genius, but I don't think he's bringing good news..."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2004)

Kevins turn to the young boy, and color seems to raise to his face.  "Red Rose Syndicat!" he says in a voice that can't hide all the hatred he has for them. He walks to the small boy and looks at the card.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 5, 2004)

Having finished talking to Tara, Michelle will address the other students.

Ok, listen up everyone, here is what we will be doing. We are going to divide into groups of 3 and set up watch on a 4 hour shifts making sure that everyone gets at least 8 hours sleep, but I only want one group sleeping at a time. 

I want more then one person down here at a time, this group got into Lockheed pretty easy and they have a pretty complex system. She says looking over at Sanjay

Also I know its cold down here but I am sure that SAP can supply us with some warmer clothes. 

Johan will be in charge of his group, they included:
Vince, Tara and Sanjay

My group will consist of:
Monica, Jackson and Randall

John will lead the last group which will consits of Anna and Cosmo.

I hope I don't have to remind you how important this mission is, we can not allow this virus to fall into the wrong hands. Everything thing else is secondary to this.

Anyone have any questions? Or suggestions?


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 5, 2004)

_OOC: Just in case -- I haven't put my gloves back on since my interchange with Li some time ago._

Stepping forward cautiously towards the messenger, X12 asks, "What does it say, Kevin?"  He takes the rose from the young man's hand, then lightly takes hold of his wrist.

Eyeing the package, he says to Kevin, "If the package is something dangerous, I'm probably best equipped to withstand it; let me open it."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
Johan*
"Sure, we're just trying to figure out if this thing has a redundant cooling system.  I was thinking if we disconnect one, it might trigger the unit to open," Jackson says.

"Yeah, except the cooling system looks like it's under like a foot of reinforced titanium alloy or something," Anna says, knocking on the huge containment unit.

*Everyone*
"Right on," Cosmo says.  "We're the power group," he jokes.  "Between the three of us I bet we could lift that whole containment unit and run it upstairs if we had to."

"Sounds good to me too," Monica says.  "A nice four hour shift or two should cover a little conversation I've wanted to have with you about blowing up my room," she says with a scowl.

"Heh, I knew that was coming eventually," Tara grins.  "Can we not have first watch?  I gotta warm Hoppy up," she says, holding the now comatose bug in her arms.

"The van's scanner should give us plenty of warning.  Ten kilometers is a pretty big range.  Even the Mole can't dig that in under ten minutes," Anna says.  "Can he?"

_Both Loki and Johan think his speed could be at most 100 kilometers per hour, and that would be a pretty amazing feat._

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
Kevin runs over to the oblivious messenger.  The card is specifically addressed to him.  It written in brown-red ink and reads:

_Dearest Kevin,
_
_I am so looking forward to seeing you again and finishing what I started in New York.  I've already prepared a new games room so you and I can play again.  And I know you'll appreciate the gifts I've sent you.  They are small tokens of my affection for you.  I will be in the caves North of Pai Mei village._

_Oh, and if you don't make it to me, I'll just have to play with your master and healer._

_With love,_

_Mia_

With a chill, you realize the letter isn't written in ink, but blood.  X12 can't pry the man's hand open no matter what he tries, and the wounds he heals soon reopen on the man, even as they are sealing on X12's.  He opens the box.  Inside, wraped in rice paper, are two right pinky fingers.

The messenger suddenly swivels, marching up to Raisa, Dara and Carl and holding out his hand and offering them the rose.  He smiles oddly.  "I owe you some wounds," he says, moments before a knife flashes into his hand and he starts driving it repeatedly into his own chest and stomach, apparently not affected by the pain, laughing in a way that you find eerily familiar.

"Grab him," Dara says.  Both Raisa and Carl manage to quickly get hold of his arms.  Though the man's wounds are spurting blood, he doesn't seem phased until Dara puts her hands on his face, then sends a mental wave coursing through him.  His face instantly goes ashen and he screams as whoever was controlling him is driven out.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 6, 2004)

"Hold him still," X12 says, approaching the messenger.  He takes a deep breath, and then places his hand on the man's face.


----------



## Mule (Jul 6, 2004)

"Actually, digging at top speed the Mole could conceivably cover the 10kms in slightly under 10mins.  We should try to stay as ready as possible."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 6, 2004)

"Whatever, sounds like fun.  Anyone bring a TV?" Sanjay says, finally realizing the monotony that is to come.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2004)

_I have no choice, I must go. Maybe it is better like that. Finish it all now. But there is no chance that she will free Wen. And we can't go all of us. She could endanger Wen, and she must be prepare for that eventuallity. We needs something she doesn't expect, but what? And what if the Prophet have told her what he has done to my powers._..."You are becoming paranoïd, Kevin, wake up! What to do? Killing her would be too soft, she would need worst, but I am not in position for that. For once, I would like to know what to do. But she will pay for all that, I swear it... I... HATE... THAT... BITCH..." Kevin throws the box away while he shouts. At that moment, all strength seems to leave him and falls on his knees. "But I don't want to feel tht pain again. it was so..." a chill seems to go up in his back. Kevin starts to assemble all his wits and try to figure if he couldn't remember something that would be usefull.

OOC: Spend a HP on Inspiration.


----------



## Deva (Jul 6, 2004)

"Meu deus," Raisa looks over at Carl as X heals the messenger. "It can't be Sho, can it? I thought she was in prison!"

She shakes her head in disgust at Kevin's display and shouts at him. "Get a grip, Kevin! You're not alone in it this time so that bitch won't lay a hand on you unless you do something stupid. Now what the hell does that note say?"


----------



## buzzard (Jul 6, 2004)

John looks as the size of the container "Well I dunno, I'm not quite as strong as Raisa or anything, but I think we could give it a shot if we had to. Somehow I think we'd be a bit busy for that though. So, did anyone bring any cards or somethin?"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 6, 2004)

I figured that my team could go first then John and then Johan, that should be enough time to get Hoppy warm again. She says gesturing towards the giant grasshopper. And that was an accident, she says to Monica.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"Oh, it was her," Dara says with certainty.

X12 uses his powers to heal the critically wounded man, ruining his gi completely in the process.  The man's injuries close, but he doesn't wake up.  It's several long minutes before X12's regeneration manages to heal all his own internal injuries.

"Raisa is right, fool," Carl says.  "This isn't all about _you_."  He grabs the note and reads it aloud without much emotion.

_OOC:  Inspiration:  Maybe you should plan a rescue attempt for Master Wen and Xi, and beat the crap out of the Red Rose Syndicate._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
"Our living quarters are fully developed," Pavo says.  "I'm afraid the guest quarters are limited, so you'll have to share rooms.  Each roomhas a television and the common area has a television and a self serve kitchen area.  If you need any other entertainment, I'm sure we can arrange it.  The room there has warm clothing for workmen, so you can borrow what you need from there."

While Pavo leads most of you to the guest quarters, Michelle's team stays behind and starts the long waiting process.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

*Interlude*

"How much longer are we going to keep waiting," Aerin asked impatiently.  "It's already been two days and.."

"And I just finished going over the plans for these scanning devices that those kids have," the Mole says.

"And how do we get around them?" Aerin said with interest.

"We can't.  Not without going through a few weeks of sterilization for these units to get rid of those pesky nanobots," he says, waving a clawed hand at the three armored vehicles in the underground cavern.

"It shouldn't be a problem," Anithos added, appearing beside the Mole.  "Ms. Price was _very_ helpful once I... persuaded her of my noble intentions," he grinned.  "I have the watch order that EPIC is using."

"You dog," Aerin grinned.

"You mean pig," Flick said idly from the sidelines, earning a laugh from Anithos.

The Mole grinned at the news too, and his smile broadened as he saw the watch makeups.  "This one," he said, setting the paper down and pointing at a watch with a long claw.  "We can surprise them fairly easily and shouldn't have to hurt them all that badly.  Have one of our paid men signal us when that group goes on watch.  Get ready to move out."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 6, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility*
*October 13, 2120*

After a few days of keeping watch, you are near going stir crazy.  Your sleep patterns are generally screwed up, you spend eight hours a day in a freezer, and there has been no sign of the terrorists.  Only Sanjay and Monica seem to be handling the seclusion without irritation.

Michelle's group is sleeping, except for Monica, and Johan's is hanging about the common room, except Sanjay.  John's group is on watch.

*Johan, Vincent*
A pair of security guards, along with Pavo and Ms. Price, escort another guard in.  The escorted man is in handcuffs.

"This man just made an unauthorized call.  We couldn't trace it, but we did record it.  Ms. Price hits the button on her ever present pad and a voice says, "It's time.  Half of them are asleep."

A second voice replies, "Thank you.  You will be well compensated."

Just then, your communicators come alive as Anna shouts, "The scanners are going off!  They're nearly here!  Wake the others and get down here!"

_You are about 8-10 rounds from the storage bay, slightly longer for anyone sleeping, not dressed, or waking the others. You have to take the elevator down.  There are no stairs and no other way to get down._

_Initiatives:  Vince 28, Monica 22 (busy), Loki 21, Mantis 19, Metal Mistress 13 (asleep), Neutron 12 (very busy), Johan 7, Rebound 5 (asleep)_

*John*
You've been on watch for nearly two hours.  Anna hasn't given up on cracking the containment unit, despite nearly three days of her, Rebound and Johan constantly trying.  Cosmo is playing cards with you, and your dad has been lounging around, bored.  Suddenly, the scanner alarm in the van goes off.  All of you gather around and see a blip appear at the outermost range of the scanner.  A handful of seconds later, it's easily closed a kilometer, far faster than Loki predicted.

Anna reacts first, activating the comm and giving a warning to Johan's team.

"Holy crap, at this speed we have maybe 60 seconds before they get here.  I doubt much longer before they tear through the floor!" Cosmo exclaims with concern.  He quickly exits the van and in one smooth leap, lands atop the Anaconda containment unit.

Less time than that is given, as the far wall suddenly buckles, filling the entire warehouse with the screeching sound of bending and tearing metal.  You see a pair of claws sticking through, and they start to move rapidly to create an opening, one easily large enough for trucks to drive through!  There are several containment units near the wall being carved up.

_You have two full rounds to act.  You are near the main containment unit, 150 feet from the outer walls of the warehouse._

_Initiatives:  Cosmo 25, John 18, Anna 6_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 6, 2004)

_OOC: Time to show off my sexy-ness... _

"They think Xi is me," X12 muses as he takes off his gi top.  "Is there anyway we can use this to our advantage, I wonder.  I would think that the Syndicate would be familiar with Li, Xi, and Master Wen, after living in such close proximity... if the ruse does work, it won't work long, considering I don't have Xi's powers to back it up, and I assume he doesn't have any of my powers... Li?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 6, 2004)

"Everybody who is awake, to the elevator! Now! I will take care of waking up those who aren't."
Johan splits up into as many as he can, the task taking all his concentration after his command.

*OoC:* Both half actions used to duplicate, both times creating 4 duplicates at +5 rank (total, then, eight duplicates). Next round, all nine will proceed to wake up people and help them get ready.
Is there just one elevator? Is the who 'get there' time spent on elevator, or how much is considered to be us running down hallways?


----------



## Mule (Jul 6, 2004)

"WAKEY WAKEY RISE AND SHINE!"  Randall will run around pounding on doors, trying to rouse all the sleepers (and those otherwise occupied).  "WE HAVE COMPANY!"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2004)

Kevins outbursts "Not all about me? You read the note? She wants me! She didn't ask for you to come. You were not the one in that appartment with her. You can't have an idea of what you can suffer in her hands before living it. I only hope she didn't starts to play with Wen and Xi, but if I don't go they will suffer what I have suffered."

He calms himself, taking a deep breath. "I'm just scared. That night at the Crystal palace is just written in stone in my head. I have that dream where I relive the events. I wish that pain to no one... well, maybe Mia. You are right, I am not alone, but what we will have to face may be pretty tough.

As I said, Mia can amplify or cut your senses by a simple touch. And she must have have some guards. They have at least two mutants. They are flyers, and we have none, that's make things even easier for them to get us if she want that. We are seven, they can be easily 30 or more. That's make 7 against 1 in there favor. That's if the gang who attack the village support her presently. If we want to get Wen and Xi out of there we will have to act swiftly.

Our only positive element is that they think Xi is X12. What we may do, is to try some kind of rescue mission, right in there face. Being all there, they won't think someone would sneak from behind. That's would be X. And if we could know a bit more there force. Dara, you can surely track Wen. You know where he is. Can you feel his surrounding to see how many person there is? If we at least know there number, we would have a better edge."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2004)

sigh...I wonder who's enjoying themsleves the most with this relationship...Sanjay, Monica, or Calinon?  Hope the following isn't too suggestive. 

"Dammit...nice timing," Sanjay says, hearing Randall's yell.  He practically leaps off the bed and before he's at the door, he's wearing a newly created bathrobe, which he ties as he looks back at Monica.  He creates a robe over her as well before opening the door.  "Some quick 'clothes', unless you want to go all, 'grrr'," he says with a slight smile before dashing towards the elevator.


----------



## Deva (Jul 7, 2004)

Raisa shakes her head.  "I'm no good against Sho. She's been in my head, controlled me, and I don't know if I can keep her out if she tries again. Maybe we don't have to fight them face to face. They're in a cave, right? I could collapse the entrance, trap them inside and Carl could do his walk through walls trick and get Master Wen and Xi out."


----------



## buzzard (Jul 7, 2004)

"Oh hell. Why do they always move a lot faster than we expect?" Mutters John as he moves to position himself between the opening and one of the false storage units, but close enough to their path to impede them if they head for the right one. He will also grow to full size. He won't go any farther than 30 feet from the other two though. 

Once they burst through he will try to talk to them "Do you folks know how nasty thus stuff is? It could kill everything on the panet if it gets loose.". He will wrap up the Mole if he continues to move in. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

Deva said:
			
		

> Raisa shakes her head.  "I'm no good against Sho. She's been in my head, controlled me, and I don't know if I can keep her out if she tries again. Maybe we don't have to fight them face to face. They're in a cave, right? I could collapse the entrance, trap them inside and Carl could do his walk through walls trick and get Master Wen and Xi out."




"If the cave in don't kill Wen and Xi. The cave can be as large as my hand or it could be a whole complex in which we could lost ourselves for hours... Not a bad idea, but not sure it is the best solution... I must say we are lacking some information. Li, do you know that cave and the surrounding area?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 7, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120*
As Loki runs around pounding on doors and Johan's start running around doing the same, Mantis leaps off down the hall towards the elevators, Hoppy close behind.

*Neutron*
Monica lets out a frustrated shriek and a growl, and as you sprint from the room, she's getting to her feet too.  You are just approaching the elevator about thirty seconds later, when a light in the hall explodes, electricity arcing down to the floor, leaving a dazed looking, fully dressed, Monica in your path.  She seems to be holding your uniform too.

"Ooo, sparkly," she says leaning up against the wall with a little smile on her face.

*Loki, Johan*
Neutron runs out of his room, the door banging open, and runs towards the elevators dressed in a bath robe.  A few Johans enter Michelle's and Jackson's rooms to wake them up, Rebound jumping out of bed and pulling his uniform on quickly.

As the two of you head for the elevators yourself, you happen to pass by Neutron's room, where Monica stands naked, just starting to pull on her under-uniform spandex.  You can't help but stop and look.  As she pulls the spandex on, she sees you and grins.

"I hope you saw something you like, boys?" she says as she puts on her EPIC uniform itself.  Within seconds, she's dressed, demonstrating some amazing agility.  She grabs Sanjay's uniform, gives you both a wink, and with a flash of electricity, vanishes into an outlet.

_Initiatives: Vince 28, Monica 22, Loki 21 (1HP), Mantis 19, Metal Mistress 13, Neutron 12, Johan 7, Rebound 5_

_Loki will have had to spend a hero point on the continuous extra for his illusions to be present when he isn't._

*Straightjacket*
_Initiatives: Cosmo 25, Split 21, John 18, Mole 15, Anithos 11, Anna 6, Aerin 4_

As SJ is standing in front of where the opening is being carved, he has to twist to avoid flying shards of metal and chips of concrete.  Somehow, he manages to avoid it all.

"Boy," his father says.  "None of that stuff can even hurt you, why are you trying to avoid it?"

Anna flies up near the ceiling, above SJ, giving her a good line of fire.  Cosmo leaps to another containment unit nearer where the hole is, a scowl on his face, but not saying anything.

"Don't just stand there, boy!" SJ's father says.  "They need your help!"  He runs off across the floor of the warehouse, towards the units farthest from where you are.  Your attention is immediately taken by the exploding wall in front of you though, as metal and concrete explode outward and the Mole stomps through the opening.  He barely registers your words as he lets out a ferocious growl and moves immediately towards you.

As countless people before you have wondered when confronted with a giant rampaging mole-man... uh... or other large scary monster.... you find yourself asking the age old question.  "How can something that big, move that fast?"

_Will save:  13 (fails), 16 (fails) -- you have no idea what your father is talking about_
_Spot check:  12 (fails) -- nothing seems out of the ordinary_
_Listen check:  9 (fails) -- the sound of the Mole is drowning out anything else now_

_While I know you'll understand what is happening, if SJ wants to, he has to spend a hero point to get another will save until something happens that gives him another save attempt.  I gave you a second save for your father's actions already._

Cosmo waits on your lead, and seems ready to attack anyone else that comes through the hole.

_SJ is up.  That was the two rounds btw.  The others will arrive in about 6-8 rounds.  _

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"I don't even know where he is, and I sure can't _track_ him mentally," Dara says.  "I'm learning control of my powers.  Without Master Wen helping me, I can't even try to find them unless they are really close."

"I know there are caves in the hills around Pai Mei, but they are numerous.  It would be about a two day trip to Pai Mai, unless we can borrow a vehicle of some sort from someone in town," Li says.

"Without a some info on where they are in the hills, I could get lost inside solid rock.  That would be bad," Carl says.  "But I'll give it a go once we get there.  We can see if collapsing an entrance will do anything when we arrive."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 7, 2004)

Sanjay eyes are wide with surprise.  "Geez, you're just full of surprises, aren't you?"  He takes the uniform.  "What am I supposed to do with this?  I'm not quite as fast as Vince...or you, apparently," he says, eyeing the hallway.


----------



## Deva (Jul 7, 2004)

"Two days," Raisa says as she looks in the direction of town. "I suggest we get going. Something tells me Miss I-Love-To-Torture-People isn't going to wait very long before she starts on Master Wen and Xi if she hasn't already. Li, can you see if you can find us some kind of transportation? I'll come with you and take this guy-" She motions to the unconscious messanger. "-to the infirmary where they can look after him. The rest of you should get what we may need if we're stuck walking. Nobody go anywhere alone."


----------



## buzzard (Jul 7, 2004)

I'll burn the HP. If that doesn't change anything, I'll engage what is in front of me (the Mole). 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Jul 7, 2004)

Raisa said:
			
		

> Nobody go anywhere alone."




"I can go with Li" he truns to Li "If you need help. If we find a car, I have my license and if we need to speak to some locals, I can learn the language."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2004)

Once Michelle is awoken, she will get dressed as quickly as possible and then head towards the elevator.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 7, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120*
*Straightjacket
*_Initiatives: Cosmo 25, Split 21, John 18, Mole 15, Anithos 11, Anna 6, Aerin 4_

_Will save (DC 18):  8 (fail)_

Straightjacket quickly moves to wrap up the Mole.  He manages to get a strong arm lock on the creature drawing a howl of pain from the mole-man, who returns the favor with a painful wrist lock, though he doesn't inflict any serious damage.

_Will save (DC 18):  18 (success)_

Cosmo leaps from the top of a nearby containment unit and kicks at the Mole, but his momentum carries him too far and he fails to score a hit.  Anna lets loose a sonic blast that hits the mole in the head, causing him to shake his head as if in great pain.  He seems disoriented!

_SJ is up._

*Michelle*
You dress within fifteen seconds, running out of your room and towards the elevators.  You see Johan, well, one of the Johan's opening an elevator at the end of the hall, and Loki is halfway there already.  Rebound is bouncing just ahead of Loki.

*Sanjay*
Tara is holding the elevator for you, waving you in.  "Hurry up!" she says.  Monica seems still a bit dazed making you wonder if she's ever done that little trick before.  You manage to get her into the elevator as she shakes free of her dazed state, and the elevator starts shooting down the shaft.

"What a rush!" Monica exclaims.  "Hurry up, get dressed," she adds, already pulling your robe off and tugging your uniform over your head.

"Uh... uh..." Tara says nervously.  "I'm like right here!"

"Yeah, and he's not going to fight mercs in a bath robe," Monica grins, not relenting.  Tara blushes and quickly turns around.  "What, not even a little peek?" Monica teases.

*Johan*
Your main self catches up to the elevators just as the first one starts rocketting downwards.  You see Rebound bouncing along and Loki come running around the corner, followed about 15 seconds later by Michelle.

Your duplicates, having made sure everyone is awake, are still in the common area, well behind, and Vince is still sitting there, watching television.

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"A good idea, Raisa," Li says.  "I will ask the mayor for the use of one of the town maintenance vehicles.  That should serve our needs, yes?  The rest of you should gather anything else you might need from the dojo and meet us in the town square quickly."


----------



## Mimic (Jul 7, 2004)

Michelle raises a few inches off the floor her forcefield springing to life around her. She flies as quickly as she can to the elevators.

ooc: She travels faster flying then running


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 7, 2004)

*Johan at the elevator*
"Hurry up, we don't know how the others are faring against the invaders!"
Johan waits for those currently in sight to get to the elevator.

*Johans at the common room*
"Vince! Get up, the storage room has been breached!"
Once everybody is in the elevator, the duplicates will dissolve.

*OoC:* How fast are the elevators? Would it be faster to drop the elevator and have Michelle brake it at the bottom?


----------



## Deva (Jul 8, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "I can go with Li" he truns to Li "If you need help. If we find a car, I have my license and if we need to speak to some locals, I can learn the language."




Raisa picks up the messenger and carefully hoists him over one shoulder. "Just stay here with the others, Kevin. After the incident with the fireball last time..." She lets the statement trail off. "Li and I can handle things in town. Just get what you need and when the others are ready meet us like Li suggested. Dara, would you grab my uniform from my suitcase. I haven't unpacked it and I'll change on our way to the caves. And of of those training staffs from the dojo, Michael knows the ones I'm talking about."

She'll follow Li down the hill to town as quickly as they can.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2004)

"Hey, wha--oh, geez!" Sanjay says as the robe comes off.  He tries to turn his back to Tara as Monica is pullling the uniform on.  "Uh, sorry," he says to her, pretty embarassed and giving Monica an incredulous look as he struggles to get the uniform on as quickly as possible.


----------



## Mule (Jul 8, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I hope you saw something you like, boys?"



After Monica dissapears, Randall turns to Johan "Wish I had a photographic memory..." he says with a wink before running down the hall again.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2004)

"I wish I didn't. It is going to be very uncomfortable for me whenever I deal with her from now on."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 8, 2004)

"Might I suggest we skip the uniforms for this expedition -- not that I don't like them, but they are a little conspicuous," X12 says.  "She already knows we're going to come to their rescue, but we might have a better chance making the trip undetected if we're not all decked out in EPIC black."


----------



## buzzard (Jul 8, 2004)

"Dad! What the hell are you talking about?!?"John yells as he continues stretching and wresting with his foe. 

Try to go for a pin I suppose. I don't know any better. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120*
*The Mole, Aerin, Flick and Anithos*
Cosmo sticks stubbornly to the floor amidst the whirlwind around him, squinting through the wind at Aerin.  With a growl he lets loose another energy beam, striking the man and shutting down his powers.  Aeirn lands nimbly on his feet from the short fall when his flight powers stop working.

"Flick, quit playing with her and..."

Anna hits the ground beside the woman and doesn't move.  "Hello.  She has a battlesuit.  That wasn't exactly easy," she says, striding towards Cosmo, staff in hand.

Free of the whirlwind, Cosmo springs at the advancing woman, and as her energy tentacles spring forth, he nullifies them.  Claws extended and fangs bared, he swings at Flick only to catch a blow from her staff in the side of the head, stunning him.  A moment later, he flies backwards into the wall, uniform smoking from a blast of energy from that staff weapon.  He slides to the floor, unconscious.

"There.  Now quit whining," she mocks Aerin.

With a slight rumble, three armored vehicles come backing up into the warehouse, lead by the Mole through the now enlarged hole in the floor.

"I see he's still at it," the Mole chuckles, ears twitching over at Straightjacket who is moving very slowly.  "He still has no clue?"

"None, but he isn't nearly as problematic as this fellow," Anithos says, wand pointed at a energy lined figure in the air.  Magical energy crackles around the form, binding it in place.  "He keeps slipping free, whoever he is.  It's like he's absorbing my magic.  Oh, and the elevators are coming down.  I dare say we won't be alone for long."

"There are three identical units in front of you.  One of the must hold the prize," Aerin says.  "But I'll be damned if I can tell which one."

The Mole steps up and sniffs the air.  With a swipe of his claws, one unit vanishes, then a second, leaving only a faint after image.  "This one," he says with a toothy grin.  "You three, prepare to greet the rest of the punks.  I'll open the door."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120*
*Straightjacket*
You battle the Mole for a fairly long time, neither of you getting the upper hand.  Your father stops calling for you, and neither Anna nor Cosmo seem to be nearby any longer to help you.  Suddenly, there is an insanely large screech of ripping metal behind you, though glancing back, you spot nothing amiss.  Even more oddly, dust continues to billow out of the hole created by the Mole, as if the wall just exploded.

As your brain processes all of this, you realize you've been duped.  All around you, images shift and rearrange themselves, making you dizzy, and when things reform, you find yourself near the wall, which is once more whole.  Across the room, Anna lies on the floor and Cosmo lays slumped against the wall.  Wounded and unconscious guards lay everywhere.  Three armored trucks are in the room, along with the mercenaries.  The Mole is carving his way into the main containment unit and Loki's illusions have been dispersed.  Near the containment units, Anithos has your father trapped in a green energy field that is sprouting from his wand.  He's trying to break free.

Everyone other than you seems to be moving at rapid speed, and Anithos is looking at you.  He calls out in a voice that is rapid, making him sound like a high-pitched animated character, "The stretching giant finally saw through the illusion."

You also have a good view of the elevators from here, and several are rapidly coming down the shaft.

_Initiatives: Vince 28 (still upstairs, 3 rounds), Cosmo 25 (3S, 2HP, KO), Monica 22 (1 round), Loki 21 (1HP, 2 rounds), Flick 21 (1VP), Mantis 19 (1 round), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, slowed), Mole 15, Metal Mistress 13 (2 rounds), Neutron 12 (1 round), Anithos 11 (2VP), , Johan 7 (2 rounds), Anna 6 (3S, 2HP, KO), Rebound 5 (2 rounds), Aerin 4 (1S, 1VP)_

_Currently, Straightjacket is up.  Then it will be the top of the round, and anyone in the bay, plus those "1 round" away can act._

_Wow, that is going to be a headache for me _


----------



## Mimic (Jul 8, 2004)

Come on, come on. Michelle whispers to herself, still floating a few inches off the ground.

Remember we are here to make sure they don't take the virus, everything else is secondary, we have more people then they do, double team them. She tells the other passengers in the elevator


----------



## buzzard (Jul 8, 2004)

"Dammit! let my dad go!" John will yell as he charges Anithos. He'll go for full accurate attack, and try to wrap him up. 

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2004)

"I think I'll try and double-team a couple of them."
Johan creates a couple of full-power duplicates of himself, dismissing those that were left upstairs. He doesn't create so many duplicates as to make the elevator crowded, and makes a point of letting the others out before leaving himself.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 8, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
*Raisa*
You and Li get the man to the infirmary and manage to easily requisition a vehicle from the town.  About twenty minutes later, Carl, Kevin, X12, Dara and Michael meet you in the town square.

*X12, Kevin*
Michael has no problem with leaving uniforms behind, since he doesn't have one, but both Carl and Nova go and put theirs on.

"They have our communicators in them, and are a heck of a lot sturdier than our training gear," Dara says.  Carl just nods, and you notice his uniform has a rather full holster.

Noticing the stares, he says, "Best not to ask how I got that in China."

Dara also has Raisa's uniform in hand, while Michael has a pair of staff weapons from the dojo in hand.

_If I don't hear anything else from you, I'll assume you two go as you are to the town square as mentioned above._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120*
*Containment Area*
_Initiatives: Flick 31 (1VP), Aerin 30 (1S, 1VP), Vince 28 (still upstairs, 2 rounds), Cosmo 25 (3S, 2HP, KO), Monica 22 (1S, KO), Loki 21 (1HP, 1 round), Mantis 19 (snared), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, slowed, paralyzed), Mole 15, Metal Mistress 13 (1 round), Neutron 12, Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (1 round), Anna 6 (3S, 2HP, KO), Rebound 5 (1 round), _

Straightjacket lumbers towards Anithos, and manages to grab hold of him around the chest with one hand, just barely, but an invisible shield about him prevents him from being harmed in the least.  He manages to maintain his concentration on the hold over SJ's father, his wand still emitting the green energy beam that binds him.

_Attack roll:  21 hits_
_Damage Save (DC15):  16_
_Grapple Check:  27 vs 11 (grappled)_
_Concentration Check:  14 succeeds_

_You may want to give me benchmarks if you want to use rerolls on saves or attack rolls._

Aerin and Flick take up position outside the elevators, wind circling around Aerin like a tempest and Flick standing directly in front of the lead elevator, staff glowing brightly.  A second Anithos stands in the open well behind her.  He glances briefly at his counterpart held by Straightjacket, but returns his attention to the elevators.  Fifteen armed guards appear near Flick, weapons trained on the elevator.

The Mole gives a mighty heave, and the huge monster, standing as tall as he did when you encountered him in New York, manages to rip the entire front of the containment unit off.  Frosty mist billows out, sparks fly, metal shards dance over the floor and alarms start going off.  Men, eight in all, come from the armored cars in bio hazard suits and enter the containment unit.

The Anithos in SJ's grasp cuts his concentration on the energy beam.  The green light retracts into his wand, sucking Straightjacket's dad in with it.

"That was unexpected," Anithos says with some surprise.  Reversing his grip, he jabs the wand into Straightjacket's stomach.  "Anithos Vindu!"  You start feeling very rigid.

_Attack roll:  19 hits_
_Will save (DC16):  11 fails (paralyzed)_

_You can use a half action once per round to gain a new will save.  You get a +1 cumulative per round bonus.  You should still post a half action for when you do break free._

With you paralyzed, he frees himself easily, striding quickly towards the Mole.  "That won't restrain him long," he says as the elevator door opens.

..._and into the fray come Sanjay, Kitten and Mantis._

As soon as the elevator door opens and the threesome is about to step out, Flick takes a quick step forward end thuds her staff through the opening, right into Monica's head.  There is a loud crack, and she drops like a stone.

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  12 fails (1S, KO)_

Following up that rapid assault, a quartet of curiously shaped cloud being streak in, clinging to Mantis' legs and wings, binding her to the floor and rendering her wings useless!

_Attack roll:  14 (VP to re-roll becomes 27) hits_
_Reflex save (DC20):  16 fails (snared)_

Straightjacket tries desperately to break free of the mind numbing paralysis, but fails.

_Will Save (DC15):  13_

The Mole watches the first pair of men carry a canister to the trucks and they disappear within the back, likely to put them in storage.  He positions himself between the Straightjacket, Anithos, the containment unit and the trucks, nose and ears twitching.

_*Neutron is up.*_


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 9, 2004)

"My skin is thicker than that armor... but I don't have a built-in communicator," X12 says.  "We don't happen to have anything bladed here, do we?"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "My skin is thicker than that armor... but I don't have a built-in communicator," X12 says.  "We don't happen to have anything bladed here, do we?"




"Are you planning to kill someone in training? It is not Wen's style to go to war as I know. I'll go take my uniform."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 9, 2004)

You have got to be freakin' essin' me...

Sanjay quickly assesses that he is the only EPIC member present, standing, and unhindered.  "Well, this sucks," he thinks.

He flies out towards the containment unit.  "Stop!" he yells out, landing in front of the unit, near Mole.  "Do you have any idea what you're doing?  Whatever it is you're being paid, how can it be enough to make up for the untold countless numbers of dead people that will be a direct result of this?" he pleads, desperately.

Half action to fly to the container, another half to Deflect the next incoming attack.


----------



## Deva (Jul 9, 2004)

Raisa takes her uniform from Dara and one of the staffs from Michael. "Thanks guys. Li, you know the way so should do the driving." She'll hop into the back and start removing her training gear. "How far is it?"

_ooc:I'm assuming the vehicle in question is some kind of truck, since neither she nor Carl would be able to fit into anything else they got in China, unless we're talking big rigs._


----------



## Elementor (Jul 9, 2004)

With alarms now going off all around, Vince is finally aroused from his nap.  "What the...  I must have fallen asleep watching TV"  Looking around and seeing no one present, Vince starts to wake up and realize what is happening.  "Guys?  Hey guys whats going on??  Oh God NO!!!!"

Moving full superspeed to the elevators, carpet ripples and pictures fly from the walls but Vince pays them no mind as he tries to catch up to the others.

OOC:  Sorry all, I've had a rather big week and havent had the time to get online and post.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*
_Initiatives: Flick 31 (1VP), Aerin 30 (1S, 1VP), Vince 28 (1 round), Cosmo 25 (3S, 2HP, KO), Monica 22 (1S, KO), Loki 21 (1HP, Suffocating), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP, slowed), Mole 15, Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, STUN), Neutron 12, Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (2 dupes Suffocating), Anna 6 (3S, 2HP, KO), Rebound 5 (Suffocating)_

Neutron makes it near the containment units, about even with the armored cars, flying over the heads of Aerin, Flick, the gathered soldiers and Anithos.

The Mole glances over his shoulder at Neutron.  "Wanna bet, kid?"

"What is he talking about?" Anithos asks.

"Nothing important, just do your job!" the Mole growls.  Anithos shrugs, listening to his boss.

"Soldiers, open fire on Neutron!" Anithos calls.  As a unit, the soldiers swivel, and a half dozen blaster rifles rip blue beams of energy at Neutron!  Holy crap!  Those beams look like they could melt through anything!

_Will save:  14 fails but then again..._
_Deflection roll:  24 should be a success but..._

_Note:  You don't think your plea worked._

Neutron creates a floating mirror before him, directly in line with several of the shots... and the beams simply dissappate upon hitting it.  A stray beam shoots through his arm, vanishing without any harm, and a second hits the Mole, who snorts as it vanishes, turning in a not so friendly manner towards Sanjay.  Sanjay and Mantis can see through the illusionary soldiers.

"Sorry," Anithos says and Sanjay doesn't like the way the Mole is turning towards him.  Anithos strides off towards the security room nearby stepping over unconscious guards as he goes.

Neutron also can see a pair of soldiers carrying out a familiar looking cannister, preparing to move it to one of the trucks.  There  could be more men inside, or they could have two cannisters already, you can't be sure.

_... and the elevator doors open, with Michelle, several Johan's, Loki and Rebound enterring the fray._

Flick does a simple cartwheel and ends up standing infront of the second elevator as the door opens.  "Hi!" she exclaims, then levels her staff and blasts Michelle in the chest.  The energy blast leaves her unscathed physically, but her arms and legs go completely numb.  She slumps to the floor of the elevator with a shocked expression on her face.

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Fort save (DC16):  7 (HP to re-roll becomes 14) fails (affected by STUN power)_

_Michelle gets a FORT save each round at +1 after the first cumulatively to negate the effect, and will be able to act the round thereafter.  This round's save is 20, so MM can act next round._

Aerin floats in behind Flick and the air suddenly rushes out from the elevator in a rush.  Those inside feel the skin around their eyes tighten and their throats start to constrict.

_Attack roll:  18 hits (centered on Loki)_
_Reflex saves (DC20):  MM 15 fails, Rebound 14 fails, Johan 20 (real, success), 18 and 10 fail_
_Fort saves (DC20):  Loki 7 fails, MM  22 success, Rebound 13 fails, Johan (DC 15) 15 success, Johan 14 fail, 11 fail_
_Those failing have to make constitution checks (DC 10 +1 per round) to avoid falling unconscious until the effect vanishes.  You can still act!_

You can hear Mantis slashing something to pieces, and moments later steps out of the elevator, turning with a growl towards Flick and Aerin.  Hoppy leaps at Flick and is swiftly batted aside.

_Loki is up.  SJ makes his save this round (18) but is still slowed and can't do anything until next round.  He is roughly 20 feet from the Mole._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"I can drive, yes," Li says.  "It will take no more than two hours to get to the area where the caves are."
 
A few townsfolk are watching, and women start tittering when Raisa starts to disrobe in front of everyone.

"Shotgun!" Dara exclaims, tossing her weapon choice, a feathered, flexible spear, into the bed of teh truck before climging into the passenger seat.  Michael climbs in the back, with Carl, Raisa, X12 and Kevin.

_The truck she has is an old and beat up pick-up truck.  You remove the town workgear from the back and it can carry everyone, not exactly in comfort, but oh well._

_For those seeking lethal weapons so X12 can work overtime to absorb horrible wounds and regenerate lost limbs of fallen foes, the dojo is home to all sorts of weapons, not just training ones.  Lethal and training weapons will all be 5S or 5L, regardless of what you choose.  There are no really suitable ranged weapons._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 9, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Are you planning to kill someone in training? It is not Wen's style to go to war as I know. I'll go take my uniform."




"No, but I somehow doubt Mia Toan is going to be subdued by sticks.  She's already tried to kill you once, and unless Sho is capable of controlling her from the Americas, it looks like she's going to try to kill you again," X12 says.  "There will be more than just her to deal with as well -- beating people unconscious takes longer than disabling them.  A quick stab in the knee, brachial nerve... or, in the unfortunate event that some criminal is injured critically... well, there's always God to which for them to pray."

_OOC: I'll take something lethal, like a dagger or sai, and one of the sticks.  I'll also get into uniform._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2004)

"Don't forget X, Mia want me to play with, she won't want to kill me. They will try to subdue me, and maybe the whole group. If we come armed to the teeth, they may change there plans. I'll fetch some weapon for us." Kevin runs to the Dojo and he come back with 2 kendo sword and two Katana. " Take that kendo sword. The katana will be just in case. And talking of weapons, I would become more usefull if I can mimic someone powers. Raisa, Carl, will you let me? And while we have time in front of us, if I get a backlash, will you heal me X?"


----------



## Deva (Jul 9, 2004)

"No," Raisa says flatly to Kevin as she starts to pull on her uniform. "No offense or anything, but you have a habit of doing bad things with the powers you mimic. It's time you learned to stand on your own."

She sits down on the edge of the truck behind the pasenger's side door and looks at X12 with concern. "You're starting to scare me X. I know we don't know a lot about you, pretty much nothing, but you're talking about letting people die. Lethal weapons or not, I can do a lot of damage with one of those staffs and I don't particularily want to kill anyone. Okay, maybe Sho if I'm given the chance, but the others... they are still human, normals. I can't believe you'd let them die."


Leaning back, and holding on to the truck so she doesn't fall, she pokes her head around Dara's window. "Dara, I know it would be a strain for you, but when we get close enough try and see if you can get a general sense of where they've got Master Wen and Xi."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 9, 2004)

"I'm sorry... but evil, in my opinion, needs to be punished.  The people we're dealing with... didn't they choose to work for such an organization?  Couldn't they be out in the fields, working for a living, instead of attaching themselves to a criminal organization?  Aren't we dealing with people like Sho and Mia -- people with abilities that allow them to make puppets of normal people?  Mind control possibly accounts for some of the people in their tow, but not all of them... not unless Sho and Mia are the most powerful telepaths on the planet.  I don't want to kill their lackies... I'm just saying... I won't feel horribly if one of them gets hurt," X12 says.  "There are plenty of other things someone can do before turning to crime.  They chose to live this life... and they have to deal with the possible consequences."

"Anyway... that's why I brought the training stick along as well.  I don't necessarily want to kill them, but I don't have any problems seriously injuring them to disable them."


----------



## Mule (Jul 9, 2004)

Feeling the air being sucked from his lungs, Loki will dive out of the elevelator, gaspicg for breath.  He'll then try a dazzle attack at Aerin.

_OOC:  Those are two half-actions?  I'll use a HP if the attack roll is 12 or less._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2004)

Kevin enter the truck.

"X, I don't think there is anyone around me who want more than me to see Mia dead. What I am talking about is she wants me alive. She wants her toy. Her goons will surely have the order to subdue us. If we start to kill them, they will override her orders for their own safety. Switch to the Katana is you see they want you dead, but personnally, I am not going there to butcher them, I am going to save Wen, and if we go too hard, they may kill him before we can reach him."

He turns to Raisa with a surprise expression.

"What? If there is one power I havn't done something wrong with, it is yours. With your powers and Michael's regenerative one, I could become a living tank. And what the hell, seems I am talking to a wall from the start. Better get going, so I get kill. After all, it is what you all want it seems! Dead, I won't be a source of trouble anymore. It makes pretty much sense seen like that."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 9, 2004)

Johan's duplicates will try to grapple Aerin while Johan himself tries to look for a weapon from any of the fallen guards.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 9, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (1VP), Aerin 30 (1S, 1VP), Vince 28 (1 round), Cosmo 25 (3S, 2HP, KO), Monica 22 (1S, KO), Loki 21 (2HP, Suffocating), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP, slowed), Mole 15, Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, STUN), Neutron 12, Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (2 dupes Suffocating), Anna 6 (3S, 2HP, KO), Rebound 5 (Suffocating)_

Loki runs out, and finds something is keeping breathable air from reaching his body.  Fighting through the disorienting feeling, he tries to blast Aerin in the eyes with a beam of light.  Aerin turns to the side and the beam sails just wide.

_Constitution check (DC10):  12 succeeds_
_Attack roll:  14 (HP to re-roll becomes 17) misses_

The Mole strides purposefully towards Neutron, backhanding him.  The blow hits his entire upper body.  Neutron is already moving back, however, the blow just grazing him.  Still, it nearly sends him flying away.

_Attack roll:  21 hits_
_Damage save (DC21):  21 success (lucky)_

_*Neutron is up.  *MM recovers from the stun power and can act next round._

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
Carl seems unbothered by the conversation, and pulls out his gun and starts checking it over.  You notice, with some humor, that he has an aluminum bat on his hip as well.

Michael seems rather upset.  "I thought you had more compassion than that, but I guess Prophet had a bigger influence on you than anyone thought.  Better watch out, or you could turn out worse than Jackal.  It's not far to move from not caring about hurting people, to liking it, X."

He turns to Kevin.  "You can copy some of my powers, but my werewolf form is probably beyond you.  I'd guess either my regenerative powers or combat agility training you could copy.  This is too important to let a stupid argument stop us from succeeding.  We'll need all of us at our best to save Master Wen," he says to everyone.

_OOC:  That would be regeneration or amazing save (damage) for you to mimic._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 9, 2004)

"Prophet, and his minions I expect, hurt people because they enjoy it.  Police officers use lethal force as a deterrant against criminals.  Lethal weapons can be used to safely disable people -- take Carl's gun, for instance.  Law Enforcement agents are taught to aim for center mass; the expectation is that they if aim for the middle, they'll at least hit something.  The main governing premise on them, however, is what constitutes proper protocol for drawing their weapon in the first place.  

"Marksmen, however, have a choice -- shooting an assailant just above the collarbone," X12 says, pointing to the location on himself, "will sever the brachial nerve, rendering a person's arm useless until the nerves heal.  The healing process can take a week to a month, but the damage is rarely permanent.  Same with bladed weapons -- trained armsmen can easily disable an assailant with what is otherwise a deadly weapon by hamstringing them, rendering a knee inoperable, or severing an ankle tendon.

"I don't enjoy hurting people, Michael -- I've felt too many good people's injuries to wish to hurt people out of hand -- but I know how to use lethal force as an effective measure against dangerous adversaries.  I doubt that the enemy will use subdual tactics -- the last time we met with the Syndicate, they sent the Headsman down to kill us.  I don't want to give them the chance to do something similar this time -- I want to be prepared to meet lethal force in kind."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 10, 2004)

"Never thought I'd be afraid of getting my ass kicked by a mole."  Sanjay rights himself from the glancing blow and does his best to ignore the large man glaring at him, focusing on the cannister.  Concentrating, tries to turn the entire thing to air, just like he practiced with Ms. Vaile.

If he can do that in a half action, he'll fly towards the trucks to get a better idea where the other cannisters are.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*
_Initiatives: Flick 31 (1VP), Aerin 30 (1S, 1VP), Vince 28, Cosmo 25 (3S, 2HP, KO), Monica 22 (1S, KO), Loki 21 (2HP, Suffocating), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP), Mole 15, Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (1HP), Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (1S, Both duplicates suffocating, 1 unconscious), Anna 6 (3S, 3HP), Rebound 5 (1HP, Suffocating)_

_OOC: It will take heroic effort to destroy a cannister, but yes, it is a half action. This is basically because it is very hard to do, not that your powers need a boost. You can spend a HP to counter fatigue, which I've done for you this round, though it isn't required. Just a note, it would be even harder to destroy one of the freezer units and all inside it._

Neutron holds his hands in front of him and a jet black energy stream blasts outwards. As it strikes the cannister held by the two soldiers, a secondary pulse races down the stream. When it hits the cannister, there is a sudden rush of air and the structure, and all contained within it, vanishes!

_Attack roll: 21 hits!_

_Hardness is insufficient to withstand the assault and Sanjay's extra effort allows him to destroy the substances in the container! One batch of Anaconda down!_

Sanjay, you float just far enough to see that there are two soldiers in the far armored vehicle, with an already sealed freezer unit. They are pulling the door closed as you see them. The other trucks are empty.

One Anithos can be seen sitting at a computer terminal in the security office. He attaches something to it, and waves his hand over it. Suddenly, sparks fly out of the terminal. Through the window, he glances over at the elevator, making eye contact with Loki.

"Good job, Anithos!" the Mole says with a toothy grin.

_Innuendo: 26 succeess!_

Loki, you glance over as Anithos gets your attention and notice that the entire security office is cloaked in an illusion. Anithos shows you something in his hand, and smirking, sets it on the desk, leaving the office without actually doing anything to the terminal. None of his companions, or yours, seems to notice the illusion.

The other Anithos rises into the air, then vanishes with a quick wave of his wand, obviously cloaking himself in invisibility. Straightjacket suddenly feels very free to move.

_SJ is no longer slowed..._

Johan's two choking duplicates rush around Flick, trying to assault Aerin. One makes it only a few feet, then collapses to the floor, unconscious. The second tries to grapple the man, but he manages barely to hold him off.

_Constitution checks (DC10): 8 fails, 12 succeeds_
_Attack roll: 20 hits!_
_Opposed grapple: Johan 17 vs Aerin 20 (Aerin wins. No grapple)_

There is a guard just outside the elevator on the floor, his powerful looking hand blaster laying beside him. Johan grabs the gun.

"Unauthorized DNA signature detected. Safety engaged," a computerized voice comes from the gun. With an audible click and whine, the gun powers off.

Anna stirs slightly on the ground, groaning. She manages to push herself to her feet, looking around somewhat confused.

_HP used to make check to recover (DC10): 13 succeeds_

Rebound manages to inflate, and bounds through the elevator door, straight at Flick. A tentacle lashes out, and he plows straight through it, slamming into her and bouncing by. Flick manages to roll with the attack, turning just enough to avoid getting crushed to the ground. Rebound continues by, bouncing high into the air, keeping his eyes focussed downward on the two bad guys as the elevator door opens and a force field springs up around one of the armored trucks.

_Constitution check (DC10): 14 succeeds_
_Attack roll: 5 (HP to re-roll is a 15) misses_

_... and Vince enters the fray._

Flick turns in one rapid motion and slams her staff across Johan's shoulders. "Haven't you heard of DNA encoding, sweetheart," she says with a smirk as she uses her staff to vault onto a nearby containment unit, looking up at Rebound.

_Attack roll: 17 hits_
_Damage save (DC 19): 18 fails (1S)_

_Jump check: 24 succeeds_

Aerin steps back and ten small whirlwinds suddenly form around him. They grow to five feet in height, sprout tendril-like arms. Lightning crackles in the form of eyes and a mouth and swarm outwards and some into the air, blocking any forward route to the man and letting out windy moans.

_Aerin creates ten air elementals. You will require acrobatics checks (DC 25) to get to him, and he now has half cover._

*Vince is up. Loki and SJ can also declare actions.*

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"This isn't some science class. I know how to kill people, but I don't want to do it," Michael says with some surprise. "Do you have any idea how cold you sound? Like a machine..."

"Good. About time someone came to their senses," Carl says. "We're not going to get anyone back without killing." He holsters his gun. "Better get used to that."


----------



## buzzard (Jul 10, 2004)

"Come on fuzzy, pick on someone your own size!" the newly mobile John exclaims as he moves to wrap up the Mole. Accurate attack for full. "Good work Nuetron, I'll try to keep him off you."

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 10, 2004)

"Like a machine... if you mean detached, then yes, I agree," X12 says.  "And while I don't relish the idea of killing anyone, I have to agree with Carl - our adversaries have proven themselves willing to kidnap, and in the past use torture and place the lives of innocents in danger needlessly.  Given the chance, they will have little compunction about killing us.  It's the difference between actively wanting to kill someone and being willing to kill your enemy who is trying to kill you.

"If you don't want to kill your opponents, then don't -- I admire your committment to a more moderate avenue of confrontation.  I don't plan to kill anyone, either -- but I will, if they try to kill any of us, without remorse."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2004)

"Well, at least, I'll take some powers." Kevin touch Michael, mimicking his amazing damage save. "If we have to fight Mia, she will surely try to make me the people she touch blind. Can I mimic your superior odorat, X?"

"And I suggest we stop arguing about the same thing. I think everyone here have the same objective, save Wen and Xi. We are not there for vengeance or anything else. If someone have the idea to put his own objectives before the one I just said, you better not come."

_I can't beleive I am telling that? Me? I am the one who would have done that just some times ago... Damn, why all that's happen. I prefer training over any of those things._


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2004)

"Oh, I have heard of DNA encoding, I was not, however, aware that the guards' weapons were protected by it. It is rather intriguing technology, in fact."
If I can use Int instead of Cha on Bluff, fast-talking about the wonders of DNA encoding, I'll do that and then attack Flick. If not, creating two duplicates at +7, then attacking. 
In any case, the choking duplicate gets dismissed.


----------



## Deva (Jul 10, 2004)

"Doesn't mean I have to like it," Raisa says quietly in response to Carl's statement. She shakes her head. "Regardless, we're going to need a plan. If Dara can get a general feel of where they are we'll need to scope it out. Or are we just going to go in all willy nilly and hope we win?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
"Helloooo, I can't track anyone, especially without a very exact place to try to look with my mind.  If they are within 40 feet and all I'm doing is trying to detect them and they are trying to help me detect them, then maybe I could sense them without line of sight.  But I can't just scan a huge area and pick up anything of use; I need specific places to look," Dara says.

"So much for becoming better than your programming, I guess," Michael mutters as Kevin mimics him.

_Kevin gets Amazing Save (Damage) +8._

"I think it's willy nilly!" Dara says with a laugh.  "But if we don't go out and kill everyone like bloodthirsty animals, I could just find out from one of the gang guys the layout of the place, and where they're keeping Master Wen and Xi.  Maybe if we can surprise some, I can even make them lead us there while we act like their prisoners!"

Li starts the old beat up truck, and with a grind of gears, the truck lurches ahead and you start on your way.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 10, 2004)

"What kind of terrain are these caves in, Li?  If we're dealing with craggy hillsides, we may be able to bypass most of any guards by just carefully planning our ascent to the caves.  If it's a more gentle area, however... making it undetected will be more difficult.  Also, what about the village itself - what do you know about the inhabitants or their connections to the Syndicate?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
She doesn't hear you, since she's in the cab, and you are in the back.  But Dara seems to be listening and the two in the cab are having a conversation.

_She says it's hilly and forested.  The cave network is huge, and the caves don't necessarily intersect.  There's history of people vanishing inside them, from getting lost.  She knows where Pai Mei is, that's it.  She's never been there.  And _I_ bet the people there have the same problem as Lancheng; a scummy protection racket._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 10, 2004)

"Her knowlegde is appreciated," X12 replies. "A forested area may prove to be very useful tactically.  It's both fortunate and unfortunate she's never been there, though -- is there anywhere she knows of that we could get a map of the area?  I don't know if China has anything like a forest service or surveying department, but a topographical map of the area would do wonders for planning any advance on the caves themselves.  She said the network is huge... does she know if there are many entrances, or does her description simply refer to the underground portions of the network?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
_No, if you want to go out of the way about 300 miles, don't know, all from what she read, stop talking like a freaking.  Oh, the last part was from me!_  Dara says with a mental laugh.

"We don't have time to waste so you can get off on gathering maps and crap," Carl says flatly.  "KISS method."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 10, 2004)

"I'll speak how I please, Dara," X12 says flatly.  "And simple might mean dead.  I don't want us to drive 300 extra miles to get a map -- if there was some place to get one close by, that would have been great... anything that could help us to avoid walking in there blind will limit casualties on both sides.

"We can still plan an assault without a map -- it just means we will need to do more thorough reconnaissance when we arrive.  The more people we can avoid on our way into and out of the caves, the fewer people we have to disable or kill to get Master Wen and Xi out."


----------



## Elementor (Jul 10, 2004)

As Vince speeds into the fray, he sees Flick up on the containment unit eyeing Rebound.  With a flap or 2 of his wings he bolts upwards to confront her with a Mach One Punch.  "Damn, I am supposed to be the first one at these kinds of parties.  Did I miss anything?"

Powers:  Dodging Flick (Defense is 29 vs her).  Superspeed.  Mach One Punch.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 10, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (1VP), Aerin 30 (1S, 1VP), Vince 28, Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP), Monica 22 (1S, 1HP), Loki 21 (2HP, Suffocating), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP), Mole 15, Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (1HP), Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (1S, Both duplicates suffocating, 1 unconscious), Anna 6 (3S, 3HP), Rebound 5 (1HP, Suffocating)_

Vince streaks out of the elevator and heads at flick, running up the side of the containment unit.  There is a small _BOOM_ as he tries to mach one punch her.  An energy tendril snakes out from her and slaps Vince's hand aside before he can connect.  She barely even moves, seeming very confident in her body's ability to protect itself.

_Attack roll:  26 (natural 20, crit)_
_Deflection roll:  28 (attack deflected)_

Cosmo's eyes flutter open and he gets up, shaking his head.  Monica regains consciousness as well, rolling to her knees even as she starts to transform.

_Both spend HP to gain a KO recovery check (DC10):  Cosmo 14, Kitten 12 (both succeed)._

_*Loki is up.*_


----------



## Mule (Jul 11, 2004)

Still gasping for Breath, Loki will attempt an illusion.  With an audible "Ding!"  the elevator doors open again, revealing a group of security robots, blasters in hand.  The robots wheel out of the elevator, and raise their weapons.  *"Taget: aquired"* they drone as one, and open fire on the nearest foes.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 11, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (1VP), Aerin 30 (2S, 2VP), Vince 28, Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP), Monica 22 (1S, 1HP), Loki 21 (2HP, Suffocating), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP), Mole 15, Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (1HP, Suffocating), Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (1S, Both duplicates suffocating, 1 unconscious), Anna 6 (3S, 3HP), Rebound 5 (1HP, Suffocating)_

Loki's robots swarm out of the elevator blasting at Aerin as they advance.

"Crap!  Nobody said anything about robots!" Aerin exclaims.

_OOC:  Heh, I've been forgetting this is a mental attack and using the wrong attack bonus for you and wrong defense for your targets.  Also, if you don't give me hero point benchmarks, and you fail a save or miss an attack, there is no hp useage to re-roll for you.  You are desperately close to losing consciousness._

_Constitution check (DC11):  11 succeeds_
_Attack roll:  19 hits_
_Will save (DC17):  10 (VP to re-roll becomes 14) fails (1S)_
_Concentration check (DC17):  23 succeeds (Suffocation still going)_

Mantis leaps at Aerin, slashing at his guarding elementals.  She impales one with her insect arms, and it vanishes in a puff of wind.

Straightjacket leaps at the Mole, trying to wrap him up.  While he starts to get a hold on him, the Mole shifts enough to hold him at bay.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (no crit as the Mole is immune)_
_Opposed grapple:  SJ 16, Mole 16 (draw)_

_For this, I am just adding the net bonus to the superior grappler.  In this case, it's the Mole.  He's not a novice grappler, you can tell that for certain.  Plus he's a size category larger._

The Mole holds off Straightjacket, but focusses still on Neutron.  "You're cutting into my profit, punk," he growls, and with that launches himself straight at you in a powerful bull rush.  You are carried backwards 35 feet where you are slammed into the wall.

_Opposed strength:  Mole 39, Sanjay 9_

With speed that belies his size, the Mole clamps a massive paw over your face, nearly blocking you from breathing completely!  Then stars flood your vision as you impact and drive into the wall, head first.

_VILLANOUS SURGE!!!_

_Attack roll:  21 hits_
_Opposed grapple:  Unwinnable and you are grappled one handed! (he gets 31 on a roll of 1)_
_Damage save (DC23):  23 success (WOW!)_
_Constitution check (DC10):  18 success (you are however, in danger of suffocation!  Your endurance feat counts towards your check)_

_*Metal Mistress and Neutron are both up.*  Johan may want to attack someone else, as Flick is atop a containment unit, some 20 feet off the ground.  Aerin and his elementals are on the ground, as is the visible Anithos.  __Loki, you can see the invisible Anithos flying near the trucks._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2004)

"Iinle hemf ere?" <Translated from Smotherese: Little help here?>  Neutron begins to panic, less about the fact that he's currently being smothered by a very big man, and more that he's being kept away from the containers.  "I tot mo's eh sfosed ta ve vind, lemme hemf you wi dat." <I thought moles were supposed to be blind, let me help you with that.>  He creates a small bottle of mace in his hand and tries to spray it in the Mole's eyes.

Using Transmutation to create the mace and EE to simulate a Dazzle +7 attack (at -4 'cause I'm grappled), but I won't be using an HP to counter fatigue.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2004)

Lets try for Anithos then.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle flys out of the elevator her forcefield springing up around her.

Do you have any idea the amount of people that can be killed if this virus gets loose? Are you willing to risk the lives of millions of people just to line your pocket book? She tells the mercs in an angry tone.

Mon, help Straight Jacket and Neutron. The rest of you double team the ones here, Johan stop the men loading virus.

With that she will turn and face Aerin, if there are no containment devices behind him she will let loose a blast of magnetic energy at him. If he is still standing then she will use a heroic surge and shoot at him again. 
(use a hp if the attack roll is less then 14)

Powers and stuff: Flight: half move, Forcefield: free action, Energy blast: half action, Heroic surge: energy blast - half action, Leadership (+1 to all checks including initiative) free action


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2004)

"Affirmative," Johan says as he changes his plan from tackling Anithos to stopping mooks from carrying the canisters. Move to get to the cars, if not needing a double move, duplicate to create four duplicates at +5. Both previous duplicates dismissed.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 12, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (2S, 2VP), Vince 28, Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP), Monica 22 (1S, 1HP), Loki 21 (2HP, Suffocating), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP), Mole 15 (scent-dazzled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (1HP, Suffocating, fatigued), Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (2S), Anna 6 (3S, 3HP), Rebound 5 (2HP, Suffocating), Mooks 0 (dead last)_

With everything going on rapidly, Aerin and Flick don't even acknowledge Michelle's comments. She cuts loose a blast downward at Aerin so as not to hit any of the many, many containment units around by accident, but one of his elementals steps in the way of the blast, poofing to nothingness.

_Attack roll: 19 miss (strikes cover)_
_Damage save (DC25): 19 (destroyed)_

A second magnetic blast streaks downward, and just as it is about to hit the man, who doesn't seem able to move out of the way, another elemental streaks in to block the shot! It suffers no better than the other one, vanishing, leaving only 7 elementals swirling about Aerin.

_HEROIC SURGE!!!_

_Attack roll: 21 miss (strikes cover)_
_Damage save (DC25): 10 (destroyed)_

Neutron isn't faring so well. In desperation he thrusts his hands towards where he hopes the Mole's head is, and blasts a black beam that turns into a wet cloud of mist. The mist surrounds the Mole's snout and eyes, but he doesn't look overly affected.

"I am blind, you idiot," he growls, ears twitching. Then he sneezes, and his breathing seems labored. He sneezes again, then again, and keeps sneezing, but his ears start twitching, as if he can use them as well to help guide his actions!

_Attack roll: 14 hits_
_Reflex save: 11 fails_

_Result: Mole (already nearly blind) is under scent dazzle, rendering that blindsight sense useless._

Anithos, exiting the office pauses for a moment, then nods towards the trucks as if agreeing with something. "I'll ready our exit," he says calmly to the Mole, who barely acknowledges the statement with a grunt, then Anithos vanishes.

Johan rushes towards the three armored cars, making it there and creating two duplicates as his other two vanish. The two mercs that had the cannister Sanjay destroyed both draw weapons and line him up. He can see two more mercs carrying another cannister from the containment unit, hustling towards the middle truck.

Anna's rockets fire and she launches through the air, launching a freezing ray at Flick. In the blink of an eye, an energy tendril snakes up, batting at the beam, knocking it down into the container. The container rocks slightly, but the freeze ray does nothing to puncture it's skin.

_Attack roll: 22 hits_
_Deflection roll: 27 succeeds_

Rebound slams into the roof, rebounding downward at Flick with ludicrous speed. He seems rather blue in the face, on the verge of losing consciousness. He bounces back upwards, away from the woman.

_Constitution check (DC11): 11 succeeds_
_Attack roll: 14 (HP to re-roll becomes a 24)_
_Damage save (DC 24): 8 (VP to re-roll becomes 20) fails (1S)_

Another pair of soldiers hustles out of the containment unit, enterring the middle truck and securing the cannister they hold within. One of the two cannisterless mercs slams the doors behind them and a force field springs up around the truck, making two such protected vehicles. The other merc shoots at Johan.

_Attack roll: 18 hits (duplicate is hit)_
_Damage save (DC15): 13 fails (1S - KO!)_

_... round 4...fight!_

With the only two surviving cannisters locked into two of the three armored cars, Flick puts a finger to her earpiece and says, "That's it! Anithos, do your thing and we're home free! Aerin, let's move!"

Flick leaps down from the container, running towards the trucks. She comes right up behind Johan and slams her staff into the back of his neck. "Get lost, punk," she says with a confident as Johan reels from the clipping shot.

_Attack roll: 24 hits (real Johan is hit)_
_Damage save (DC17): 3 (HP to re-roll becomes 12) fails (1S)_

Aerin sends his entire horde of elemental swarming at Metal Mistress and Mantis as he runs full out towards the trucks. As he gets to the first force field protected vehicle, he says "Recognize Aerin!" and passes right through the force field, opening the door and climbing behind the wheel.

Four of the elementals swarm at Metal Mistress, while three attack Mantis.

_Attack rolls: MM -- 7, 11, 16, 20 (miss, miss, hit, hit); Mantis 12, 18, 15 (miss, miss, miss)_
_Damage save (DC10): 20, 12 (successes)_

_*Vince, Loki and Straightjacket can do their actions.* Leadership saved Johan from being stunned and Rebound from falling unconscious hehe._

*Lancheng, China
October 25, 2120*
The truck bounces along the dirt road towards Pai Mei and soon enough, you arrive on the outskirts of the town. Everything seems relatively normal in town, though the townsfolk look oddly at most of you, decked out in EPIC uniforms. Li passes through the town fairly quickly, and after about fifteen minutes more travel, parks on the side of the road. 

Pointing into the forest and towards the hills a few miles distant, Li says, "The hills are that way. We should probably go on foot from here, yes? There are caves all around those hills; we will have to find the right ones."

_Let me know what you guys are going to do _


----------



## Velmont (Jul 12, 2004)

"It seems we will need your tracking talent, X. If they hide, your smell will be the more usefull. Do you want to do it by yourself or do you want some help?"


----------



## Elementor (Jul 12, 2004)

"Your not getting away that easy!"  Leaping down after Flick, Vince will run her down from behind to give a Mach One punch and use Move by Attack so he is in front of her in case she doesnt drop.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 12, 2004)

"Dammit you're not getting away!"
If possible John will try to push his growth powers to get a bit bigger (huge is only one more point) and then try to wrap up the Mole again.

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jul 12, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (2S, 2VP), Vince 28, Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP), Monica 22 ( 2HP, 1S, 1L, KO), Loki 21 (3HP, Suffocating, KO), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP, grappled), Mole 15 (scent-dazzled, 1L, 1S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (1HP, 1S, suffocating, fatigued, prone), Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (2S), Anna 6 (3S, 3HP), Rebound 5 (2HP, Suffocating), Mooks 0 (dead last)_

Vince runs after Flick, trying to punch her again, but an energy tendril snakes out and smacks the blow aside.

_Attack roll: 22 hits_
_Deflection roll: 33 succeeds_

Cosmo leaps into the air, covering the distance from the wall to the top of the Anaconda storage unit, blasting at Flick with a black energy beam, but the beam sails wide.

Monica, in hybrid form now, rushes at the Mole. She slams into the side of the furry beast, slashing with her claws. Small lines of blood appear on his dark fur.

_Attack roll: 16 hits_
_Mole Damage save (DC15): 13 fails (1L)_
_Monica Damage save (DC20): 20 succeeds_

Loki, choking, collapses unconscious. His robots vanish.

_Constitution check (DC12): 9 (HP to re-roll becomes 11) fails (KO)._

Mantis shreds one of the air elementals before her, disappating it completely before leaping onto the last truck without a force field around it.

Straightjacket suddenly grows another few feet, bulking up considerably. With a roar he pounces on the still larger Mole, getting a much firmer grip on the creature, though the Mole still doesn't relinquish his grip on Sanjay.

_Attack roll: automatic_
_Opposed grapple check: Mole 12 (VP to re-roll becomes 17) vs Straightjacket 19 (grappled)_
_Damage save (DC16): 14 fails (1S)_

The Mole roars in anger at the sudden assault, and a loud metallic _SHING_ rings out as he unfurls his claws on one hand. He pulls Sanjay from the wall and slams the back of his head into the ground, while giving a massive cut at Monica. Blood is sprayed across the floor and nearby wall, and she slides along the floor to a halt against the elevator bank.

_Attack roll: 28 hits_
_Monica Damage save (DC30): 18 (HP to reroll is lower) fails (1L, KO)_

_VILLAINOUS SURGE!!!_

_Constitution check (DC11): 19 succeeds_
_Neutron Damage save (DC23): 17 fails (HP to re-roll is lower) fails (1L, stunned, prone)_

*Metal Mistress, Neutron and Johan are up.*


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2004)

*OoC:* Johan created four duplicates last action, not two (that's why they're at +5 instead of +7). 

*IC:* Johan's duplicates will try to disarm Flick, while he himself will try to get inside a force field-protected truck by trying impose as one of their current adversaries (unless Johan remembers that it is absolutely impossible, in which case he will be the main disarmer instead).
"We need to stop them from escaping, somebody block the hole!"


----------



## Mimic (Jul 13, 2004)

Michelle flys towards where the hole is. 

Cosmo, neutralise Flick and help Vince take her out. Anna help Tara try and get through the forcefields around the other trucks. Rebound help Johan.

With a wave of her hand Michelle will attempt to block the hole with whatever metal is around (obviously not the containment devices but the elevator doors, the armored truck <on its side if possible> any other metal parts.)

Once completed, Michelle will turn and face where the mole is and if the area is clear will let loose a blast at him.

powers: Flight half action, Energy control half action, forcefield free action, Leadership (+1 to all checks including initiative) free action, Energy blast half action <heroic surge>


----------



## Calinon (Jul 13, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (2S, 2VP), Vince 28, Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP), Monica 22 (2HP, 1S, 1L, KO), Loki 21 (3HP, Suffocating, KO), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP, grappled), Mole 15 (scent-dazzled, 1L, 2S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (2HP, 2S, fatigued, suffocating, prone, grappled), Anithos 11 (2VP), Johan 7 (2S), Anna 6 (3S, 3HP), Rebound 5 (2HP, Suffocating), Mooks 0 (dead last)_

"What the hell do you _think_ I've was trying to do before any of you got here!" Cosmo shouts back.  Rebound, still choking, says nothing, but he seems quite focussed still on Flick.

Michelle can't seem to exert enough magnetic influence to get a hold of either of the two trucks with force fields around them.  It's as if the force fields are blocking some of her ability.  But the last one she manages to pick up, a guard leaping from the passenger side and one from the back as it flips onto its side in front of the hole in the floor.

She turns and blasts at the grappling trio of the Mole, Neutron and Straightjacket.  The blast takes the Mole in the side, bringing a grunt from the hulking brute.

_Who was hit:  1,2,3-Mole, 4-Neutron, 5,6-SJ -- 2 (Mole) [page 136, bottom of table 8-8]_
_Attack roll:  21 hits_
_Damage save (DC13):  9 (1S)_

_*Neutron is up, then I'll resolve Johan's stuff.*_


----------



## Agamon (Jul 13, 2004)

As Sanjay's head is slammed into the ground, he barely perceives Monica sliding to a stop, bleeding.  Doing his best not to complete lose it, he calms down as much as he can with the massive paw in his face.

"SJ!" he yells though the smother angrily, "Wha ahn't you fawowing da pwan?  I distacft uggy, whi you guyf take oud da twukf!  Quit waifting yo time on me!" <Why aren't you following the plan?  I distract ugly, while you guys take out the trucks!  Quit wasting your time on me!>

Okay, that might confuse SJ, but it's meant to be a Bluff/Taunt, probably more of a Bluff (+6) to get Mole to think he wasting his time on Neutron, as per some 'plan' we had.  Seeing as he understood what was said last round, he should this round, too.  He'll ready an action that if the bluff works and he's let go, he'll seal the hole with the strongest material he can create, as thick as he can make it (yeah Mole can make another hole, but it buys some time).


----------



## Calinon (Jul 13, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP, stunned), Vince 28, Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP), Monica 22 (2HP, 1S, 1L, KO), Loki 21 (3HP, KO), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP, grappled), Mole 15 (scent-dazzled, 1L, 2S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (2HP, 2S, fatigued), Johan 7 (2S), Anna 6 (1L, 3S, 4HP, disabled), Rebound 5 (3HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mooks 0, Anithos 0 (3VP)_

Sanjay mumbles his bluff, the result of which is a twitch of his ears and another sneeze.  The Mole growls and sends Sanjay sliding across the floor underneath a containment unit, spinning as if to pummel the crap out of Straightjacket.  Neutron ends up some 50 feet away, on the far side of the legs of a small containment unit, which he crawls out from under, gasping for breath.

_Constitution check (DC12):  24_
_Bluff: 23_
_Sense Motive:  17_

_That is a half action for the bluff and half for getting up from prone.  You couldn't have hit the hole until you got up and away from the Mole anyway.  His ass was blocking your view._

Johan's duplicates jump at Flick, grabbing at her staff.  Flick spins it rapidly, smacking their hands away in rapid fashion.

_Johan's attack rolls:  13, 9, 18_
_Flick's attack rolls:  26, 13, 26_

Johan himself steps up to the shimmering force field around one of the trucks.  Trying to mask his voice, he says "Recognize Aerin!" and tries to pass through the force field, but ends up being completely repelled.  It might be simply voice activated, or you might need a certain frequency, or both, or something else, but you won't be walking through any force fields today.

Anna follows Michelle's instruction and turns from attacking Flick.  Her rockets scream as she blasts straight at the front of the truck with Aerin behind the wheel.  An instant before she impacts the force field, she shifts out of focus.  There is an hollow _boing_ sound, followed by shattering glass and creaking metal.  The entire truck lifts upwards from the front until the back bumper strikes the ground, then slams back down to the floor.  The door opens and Aerin stumbles out, bleeding badly.  Anna falls out, landing limp on the floor, her armor badly damaged.

The force field doesn't go down.  But everyone that was suffocating, is suddenly breathing easier again.

_Anna uses her gadgets to add the incorporeal power momentarily._

_Incorporeal check (DC20):  22 succeeds!_
_Damage save, windshield (DC26):  4 fails (destoyed!)_
_Damage save, Aerin (DC16):  8 fails (1L, stunned)_
_Damage save, Anna (DC18):  2 fails (1L, disabled)_

Rebound streaks downward at Flick, intent on driving her through the floor!  As he falls, he starts to grow to immense size, rivalling Straighjacket, stretching nearly 16 feet in diameter!  "Get out of the bloody way you wankers!" he shouts at Johans and Vince.  He slams into Flick and bounces only once short hop, ending up just behind her, towering overhead.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Damage save (DC22):  12 (VP to re-roll becomes 20) succeeds (1S)_

Several mercs open fire, all of them focussing on the multiple Johans nearby them.  The three shoot their blasters without concern for hitting any of the other containment units.  Two of Johan's duplicates suffer wounds, collapsing and disappearing, while the third manages to avoid getting shot completely.

_Attack rolls:  Natural 20, 16, 10 (crit, hit, miss)_
_Damage saves (DC21/16):  15, 9 both fail_

Suddenly, as if by preordained plan, both Anithos' appear above the trucks.  But they are there only briefly.  "And now, we must take our leave of you all!" both Anithos' say in unison.  Then, the entire room empties, leaving each of you standing, apparently alone, in the warehouse.  Anithos has cloaked the entire room in illusion, including you!

Michelle, however, is totally unaffected, as are Loki, Anna and Monica (unconscious).  A few others manage to overcome the fakery.

_Will save, Johan (DC15):  13 fails_
_Will saves for everyone else (DC19):  Vince 14 (HP lower) fails, Cosmo 19, Mantis 14 (HP 16) fails, SJ 18 (fails), Neutron natural 20, Rebound 3 fails_

_Those affected have all senses blinded by the illusion, in respect of attacking and such.  You have a 50% miss chance on attacks and should know where the target is, or guess.  You also can't get instruction from anyone.  You get a new will save each round to overcome the affect as you are all interacting with it, on Anithos' turn (0 initiative now).  Straightjacket, you can see the Mole, only.  You all can move freely however, as the illusion is perfect, save that there is no hole, no trucks, no mercs and nobody else.  But you do have a general idea where people were at before this happened.  Hope that all makes sense._

_*...round 5!  Fight!*_

Metal Mistress and Neutron can see Flick slam her staff into Anna, shattering her helmet and sending her sliding over the floor out of the force field.  She watches for reaction and notices you looking in her direction.  She waves over and calls out to you, "Better see to your friend," as she climbs into the damaged truck.

Aerin shakes off his pain and quickly runs to and climbs into the other truck, firing it up.  He passes again through the forcefields without a problem.

Cosmo points up at Anithos, preparing to try to nullify him.

_*Vince is up.*  He stands alone in the undamaged warehouse._

_*Loki is up.*  He can spend a HP to get a DC10 check to become conscious and act with -2 penalties this round._

_*Straightjacket is up* and has the Mole grappled._


----------



## buzzard (Jul 13, 2004)

"I don't need to see you Mole, the smell is more than enough." exclaims John as he tries to move Mole into a pin. 

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 13, 2004)

"You're welcome to help if you want, Kevin," X12 says, gently sniffing the air.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 13, 2004)

"I really need to find out how Loki sees through illusions..." Johan mutters to himself. He starts filling out space around himself with duplicates.

*OoC:* First hal-action create four duplicates at +5, second half-action create three duplicates at +6.


----------



## Mule (Jul 13, 2004)

Loki will spend the HP to get the check to regain conscienceness.

If he makes the check:  "Damn..."  looking around at the after image of Anithos' illusion.  It's obvious that some of the EPIC team have been fooled and are now incapable of seeing the bad guys, "cool illusion."  Loki then trys to counteract Anithos' illusion with an illusion of his own *(OOC: Not sure how this will work).*  He will create illiusions of the trucks, the hole, and the mole, where they actually are, hoping that his teammates can now see them.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 13, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
After Kevin mimics X's tracking abilities, and with Michael transformed using similar skills, the scent to all three of exhaust fumes is strong enough to lead the group through the forest with little difficulty. The terrain is rough and rocky, and the valleys are filled with trees. After about an hour of hiking, you find a wide dirt trail with obvious use recently by a large group of motorcycles. Staying to the forest you follow the trail to its conclusion.

The trees stop at the base of one of several large connected hills. Caves dot the hillside, but the road leads upwards to a large cave opening, outside of which, about a half mile ahead, about a dozen motorcycles are parked. You can see people moving outside that cave.

Carl looks up at the caves.  "Not much cover," he says.

"There are sixteen men with guns outside the cave.  Two are hiding behind the boulder to the left, two more behind that outcropping on the right, keeping watch.  Two near the campfire are sitting a foot off the ground, legs crossed, in mid air," Li says, the whites of her eyes turning deep blue.  She looks around at the other caves.  "There is one man up in that cave on the left wall with a rifle.  There is another there, atop that ridge."


----------



## Elementor (Jul 14, 2004)

With the warehouse suddenly empty and all the damage having vanished, Vince easily knows this is an illusion.  He will hold his action, readying a Mach One Punch to the first bad guy that takes a swing at him or appears within running distance.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 14, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP), Vince 24 (1HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 1S, 1L, powerless), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP,  stunned, powerless), Mole 15 (1VP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (2HP, 2S,  fatigued), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S, powerless), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, dying, powerless), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mooks 0, Anithos 0 (4VP - powerless)_

Vince stands there wondering what is going on.

Cosmo pauses for a moment, unable to attack Anithos.

_Will save (DC22):  14 fails_

Instead he closes his eyes and gets a very intense look on his face.  "If you are flying, land!" he shouts, and then a pulse bubble of black energy flashes outward from him.  It strikes everyone in the room except Sanjay.  The bubble stops barely two feet from him.

_OOC:  Everyone gets reflex saves, but I won't bother listing them.  Too many.  The lower DC Will save is for those that made it.  Continuous/Permanent powers are not affected nor counted towards the highest power rank._

_Will save (DC15):  Vince 12 (HP 17)_
_Will save (DC20):  *Damaged truck 18*, Undamaged truck 25, Flick 27, Aerin 22, *Anithos 17* (VP 17), Mole 22, *Monica 16 (hybrid form unaffected)*, Loki 21, Mantis 22, *Straightjacket 14*, MM 29, *Johan 18 (HP 18)*, *Anna 19*, Rebound 10 (HP 26)_

The energy field remains crackling around Anithos, Straightjacket and Johan, as well as the unconscious forms of Monica and the dying Anna.  The blood pooling about her head is only accentuated by the energy coursing about her.  Near her, the damaged truck's force field conks out, sparks shooting from beneath the vehicle.  As a shocked Anithos drops out of the air, the illusions vanish.  Cosmo continues to look strained as he tries to maintain his power.

Vince dashes forward at the Mole, the closest opponent now that he can see things again.  He punches at the burly beast who suddenly shrinks down as well, though he's still immense!  The punch causes a ripple in the fur of the Mole.

_Attack roll:  24 hits_
_Damage save (DC16):  6 (VP 18) succeeds_

Monica groans and pulls herself to a standing position near the wall.

Loki shakes his head and sits up, dazed and confused.

_Recovery check:  21 (you are dazed, my mistake. You can't take actions until next round)_

Mantis, leaps towards the final truck with a force field over it, slamming her insectoid arms into it in an attempt to pierce the bubble, but the force field holds.

Straightjacket, with both his and the Mole's sizes reduced suddenly, finds himself in the unenviable position of trying to pin the hulking brute without the aid of his super strength!  It proves too difficult, and the Mole barely has to work to keep SJ from holding him immobile.

_Opposed roll (+14 for Mole atm):  SJ 10, Mole 21_

The Mole growls in extreme anger, snorting through his nose to clear it of the remnants of the mace.  "I'm through playing around!" he bellows.  He rips free of Straightjacket, then turns and slashes violently at him.

_Dazzle recovery check (DC16):  17_
_Opposed grapple check:  Mole 21, SJ 4 (mole escapes grapple)_

_VILLAINOUS SURGE!!!_

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Damage save (DC30):  21 fails (1L, stunned)_

As Straightjacket flies back fifteen feet and impacts the wall of the main containment unit, the Mole spins and dives his claws straight at Vince's chest.  The chest of Vince's uniform is shredded as he barely sucks his chest and stomach back far enough to avoid getting eviscerated.

_Attack roll:  31_
_Damage save (DC30):  30 succeeds_

The Mole doesn't hang around any either, using the momentum of his attack to carry him barrelling towards the tipped over truck.

_*Metal Mistress, Neutron, Johan are up.  *And that didn't quite go as the bad guys had hoped._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2004)

Neutron turns towards the trucks, concentrating on the overturned one.  "Coz, can you get that last force field down?," he yells out, disintegrating the back of the truck and focusing on doing the same to the container and its contents within.

Two half actions; one to open up the truck, and one plus an HP to take out container #2.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 14, 2004)

"Anna!"
Powerless, Johan dashes to Anna's side to try and stop the bleeding.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 14, 2004)

OOC: I've mimicked the same thing as last time, which is:

Power: Super-Sense
Feats: Scent, Blind-Sight, Iron Will and Rapid Healing
Skills: Listen

"Guns... Raisa, I know I'll be annoying, but please, let me mimic your powers. You are bulletproof to most guns. There is no reason not to let me. Nova's and Dara's power and wild, but yours are stable. I have use it more than once and I've done nothing stupid with it, and we are better to put all our chance on our side. We are not trining, and it is not a test, it is Wen's and Xi's life we are talking about here."

OOC: If she accept, I spend the HP needed to mimic her power and touch her.

OOC: If she refuse, I spend the HP needed to mimic her power and touch her. and say:

"Well, I'll follow your advice in that case. And it won't told that I havn't try everything to get them out of here."

OOC: In both situation, if I successfully have Raisa power, I'll mimic Michael's regenration, droping his Amazing save damage.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 14, 2004)

Michelle flies down towards the ground in order to get a clear line of fire on Mole (preferably with the over turned truck behind him, in case the shots miss.)

Rebound take out Anithos , Vince help Tara get through the forcefield. Johan get Anna out of the line of fire if you can. The rest press the attack, don't let them get away.

Although she notices Sanjay, she will not say anything so she doesn't draw attention to him.

Once she has a clear shot of the Mole she will take a shot at him, followed closely by another.

Powers: Flight-half action, Forcefield-free action, Leadership-free action, Energy blast-half action, Heroic surge-energy blast-half action <hp to negate fatigue>


----------



## Calinon (Jul 14, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP, stunned), Vince 24 (1HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 1S, 1L, powerless), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19, Straightjacket 18 (1HP, stunned, powerless), Mole 15 (1VP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP), Neutron 12 (2HP, 2S, fatigued), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S, powerless), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, dying, powerless), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mooks 0, Anithos 0 (4VP - powerless)_

Michelle blasts at the Mole as she calls out directions.  The blast strikes him, but he shrugs off the hit with only a patch of flattened fur to show for MM's effort.  She is feeling very odd, and the blast seems extremely weak, then suddenly she crashes to the ground.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Damage save:  Insufficient power to harm the Mole_

_I'm not going to allow feats to be taken as extra effort.  Power stunts, yes, but not general feats._

Michelle finds herself completely devoid of all powers, even though she knows she fought off Cosmo's effects!  She figures out why moments later...

Neutron blasts the rear doors of the damaged truck with a destructive beam.  While the surface bubbles and somewhat damaged, he fails to get through the doors!  Even blasting at the doors a second time, he fails to burn through!  They appear to made of some very high tech alloy.

_Doors take 14 points of hardness damage._

Johan makes it to Anna's side.  Her wounds are severe and mostly on her head, along with an obviously broken arm and dislocated shoulder.  You do what you can to try to help her, though it isn't much.  Her wounds continue to bleed badly, and she appears in dire need of medical attention or she could die!

_Medicine Check (DC15):  8_

_Anna's con check to avoid death (DC10):  14 (she remains dying and unconscious)_

"Get back here, you hairy beast!" Rebound says, tromping after the Mole and grabbing him in a bear hug.  The Mole shoves him backwards off him and continues on his way to the overturned truck.

_Attack roll:  12 misses_

The few Mooks outside each fire a round at Sanjay before retreating through the force field of the undamaged truck.  Two shots bounce of the nearby containment unit, while another deflects off his forehead.

_Attack rolls:  9, 7, 18_
_Damage save (DC13):  17 succeeds_

Anithos shakes his wand in frustration and seems to shrink, losing about a foot in height, his outfit becoming much less sparkly and attractive.  Near Mantis, Hoppy suddenly vanishes and Mantis falls to her knees clutching her stomach and head as if she's very ill.

_Mantis and MM have been drained of their powers when Anithos' wands were neutralized.  You've been using powers above your normal ability for so long, it has left your systems overburdened and needing some time to recover.  This drain includes any powers that had been boosted by 2 points, and any super-feats relating to those powers._

_In addition, nobody is affected any longer by Anithos' super charismatic presence, though you do remember you don't hate him, and he's not really a bad fellow._

*Round 6... fight!*

Flick shakes her staff once and it compresses into a much smaller device.  Throwing the driver door open, she leans out and blasts Cosmo with a beam of energy.  With Cosmo needing to concentrate on maintaining his massive effect, he fails to dodge the beam and can't even try to neutralize it as it hits him.  He staggers sideways, stunned, and those affected by his powers are free to act.

_Attack roll:  19 hits_
_Fort save (DC16):  7 (HP 15) fails (stunned)_

She smirks, slamming the door and starting the truck's engine.  The force field shimmers once, but fails to reappear, remaining disabled.

Aerin looks out the window with a rather non-to-pleased glare, specifically at the actions of Neutron.  A solid white wall, nearly opaque, appears in front of the back doors of the damaged vehicle, adding complete concealment and buying additional time for their getaway.

Cosmo is unable to shake himself free of the stun effect of the blaster of Flick.

_*Vince, Loki and SJ are up.*  SJ can use a hero point to unstun and act normally._


----------



## buzzard (Jul 14, 2004)

He'll spend the hero point to unstun. Then he'll grow back to full size and go after the van with no forcefield. His goal is to keep it from leaving, either by smashing or flipping it. 

buzzard


----------



## Elementor (Jul 15, 2004)

Rushing towards the trucks to help Tara, Vince gets in a Mach One cheapshot from behind on the Mole as he passes him.

Powers:  Superspeed, Dodge focused on Mole (Def 29), Mach One Punch, Move by attack.


----------



## Deva (Jul 15, 2004)

Raisa's eyes are narrow as she counts the Red Rose goons herself and shakes her head slightly. There was little chance they were getting in without someone noticing. Lost in her own thoughts on the situation, she almost doesn't hear Kevin, but when he takes a step toward her she snaps her staff up and presses it against his chest, keeping him more than arms length away from her.

"I am far from bullet proof," She snarls. "I just can ignore it a little better than most. And I meant it when I said no. Is there something in that brain of yours that is physically unable to comprehend when a girl says no? You so much as touch me and I'll be knocking your ass into next week and then I'll haul your carcass down there myself and exchange you for Master Wen and Xi. We have an understanding?"

She pushes him away for emphasis and turns her attention back to the goons ahead, but still wary of any action taken by Kevin. "We need to take out the snipers first, but they'll be hard to get to unless we can distract the others. I'm thinking a small earthqake to get them scrambling. Any other suggestions?"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
Michael, Li, Carl and Dara watch Raisa and Kevin wondering what is going to happen, but quickly turn their attention towards the hillsides and the snipers.

"I could take out a sniper," Michael says confidently.  "He wouldn't even hear me coming I bet," he says confidently.

"This isn't exactly my best terrain," Carl says, watching to see if Raisa is going to club Kevin like a baby seal.  "Raisa could sneak up I bet."

"Or Kevin if he mimics my sneaky sneaky bits, he could," Michael adds.

"If we take that ridge," Carl says, "I could use their rifles to take out people in the camp while people run in."

"I am very much in support of any plan that doesn't involve us running up a road in plain view, yes?" Li says.  "I would offer to share my limited powers, Kevin, but I fear they would bring you the discomfort that accompanies them," she adds without much elaboration, hands tucked into her sleeves as she watches up the hillside.

"Well, we'll have to approach in the open at some point," Dara says.  "I can't really do too much but..." Dara says.  "I bet I could make them think we are part of their gang if I gotta, but the less of them their are, and the less of us I have to make them buy the trick, the easier it will be.  And someone might see through it."

"Yeah, but if we can take the high ground, Raisa could do what she said and create a heck of an avalanche," Michael says.  "That might be just as good."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP, stunned), Vince 24 (1HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (0PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, stunned), Mole 15 (1VP, 1L, 3S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 0PL Magnetic Control), Neutron 12 (2HP, 2S, fatigued), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, dying), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mooks 0, Anithos 0 (4VP)_

Vince dashes towards the trucks, punching the Mole in the oversized bottom as he passes.  The jiggle effect is somewhat comical, though Mole's curse is anything but.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC15):  14 fails (1S)_

Monica leaps to her feet and charges the Mole as well, moving as fast as Vincent does.  The streak of orange and black slams into the Mole's side, staggering back from the impact as she shoves the Mole into the truck before him.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Mole damage sace (DC15):  17 succeeds_
_Monica damage save (DC18):  14 fails (1S)_

Mantis is ignoring the truck, Michelle... well, everything, and instead is heading slowly towards Anithos, who already appears to be regaining his height and appearance.

Straightjacket shakes free of his momentary stun and strides towards the damaged vehicle, growing as he moves.  He slams into the side of the truck, trying to bear it over onto its side.  The truck rocks, but while he could lift a car or truck, the weight of the armored vehicle proves too much to do anything other than cause it to rock on its wheels.

_Truck weight, roughly 30,000 pounds, which is greater than your ability to tip over._

"Flick, Aerin, get ready to drive!" the Mole bellows.

_*Loki is up.  *Then the Mole, and Neutron, MM and Johan can declare actions if you want._


----------



## Mule (Jul 15, 2004)

"Michelle!  Snap out of it!"  Loki yells, not understanding what has happened to her.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> Anithos shakes his wand in frustration and seems to shrink, losing about a foot in height, his outfit becoming much less sparkly and attractive



"You!" pointing at Anithos, "It was all an illusion!  You're no better than your mercenary friends!  What have you done to Michelle and Tara?"  Loki will try to blind Anithos with a dazzle attack.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 15, 2004)

Sanjay, get rid of the tires. John get the driver before they can get the forcefield back up. Michelle calls out while looking for something that can be used as a weapon (some loose metal, rifle, chair etc.)

If she finds something she will head towards the non-protected armored car and hurl it through the broken window at the driver.

While she is doing that she will attempt to think of someway to stop the mercs (hp for inspiration - go go superbrain)


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2004)

Kevins starts to become red. He seems to move in her direction, but stop immediatly, and seems to take a deep breath.

_Stupid girl, maybe it is true she is just a bunch of muscle... calm down, it isn't the time to fight, not against her._

"An earthquake? Before thinking of doing that, we must be sure the cave won't cave in on Xi and Wen. Does someone know are stable are those caves?

I've got an idea. But I must know one or two things. Carl's, you have the power to pass through object, right? Can it be use to affect others too? Li, do you think your power could be use to spot Wen and Xi?

Here what I am thinking. I could become as sneaky as the best one here. With Li's power, I could find Wen and Xi. With Carl's power, I could get them out of there though the walls. With some luck, we could be on our way back without nobody knowing it. Rough and dangerous for me, but I would be willing to try if we can get out of here without a fight."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 15, 2004)

"How long do you think it would take us to skirt to the backside of the ridge and come down from above the guard?  With a wide enough berth, we all could make the trip, a pair of us could make the descent and assault the guard, and then the rest of us could join after he is down," X12 proposes.  "Once we have the high ground, we can decide from there if we start picking off guards with the sniper's rifle, or if Raisa can start a rockslide for a diversion.  If we wanted to, however, only a few of us would need to skirt around and assault the guard -- probably Carl and Raisa, so we'd have a marksman and a possible rockslide.  Once they took out the guard, the rest of us could try and sneak in with Dara first -- we'd have Carl and Raisa in place in case anything went wrong."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2004)

Johan keeps trying to stop Anna's bleeding.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP, stunned), Vince 24 (1HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (0PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, stunned), Mole 15 (1VP, 1L, 3S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 0PL Magnetic Control), Neutron 12 (2HP, 2S, fatigued), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, dying), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mooks 0, Anithos 0 (4VP)_

Loki shoots a ball of light at one of the Anithos', but the man simply shifts slightly and the ball goes by and disappates against a containment unit.

_Attack roll: 14 misses_

The Mole grabs hold of the tipped over truck, and picks it up over his head with a grunt before pitching the truck over the hole even as he turns to attack Straightjacket.  But just as he takes a step, he seems to realize something and stops, turning to regard where he tossed the truck.

_Spot checks (DC15):  Successes -- Straightjacket, Johan, Michelle_

Straightjacket, Johan and Michelle are the only one that notice a distinct lack of sound from the flying truck hitting the ground.  They follow the Mole's gaze and see with surprise that it has been... caught... and is being held one handed over the head of a man that is somehow familiar.  He stands just over six feet tall, and appears to be made entirely of grey stone.  He seems to smirk, then vanishes into the floor, the truck thunking down on its wheels as he vanishes.  As that happens, there is a low rumble and solid rock fills the escape tunnel.

Michelle finds nothing suitable that will aid her as a weapon.

_How to stop the mercs?  I will tell you two things.  Unless you can turn incorporeal, it will take you at least six rounds to get through the truck force field, Sanjay will need at least another round to get into the back of the damaged truck and Flick is nearly invulnerable unless she is forced to deflect multiple attacks in a round._

_*Neutron and Johan are up.*_

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"I don't sneak that well," Carl says.  "I can pass through the rock, sure," he adds.  "But I can't breathe, so any long distance trip is not happening.  I could possibly carry someone with me, but then they wouldn't be breathing either.  Plus we have no idea where they are.  I won't start trying to go through a mountain blind.  If I passed out, I'd solidify and become part of the rock."

"The more people that try to sneak around, the better chance we'll be detected," Michael says.

"You won't be able to come at the one in the cave from above unless you can scale the rock wall above him, and the ridge is the highest point," Li says.  "My ability to see great distances won't help us find my grandfather," she says to Kevin.

"I'll play sniper if the two snipers can be taken down," Carl says.  "But not taking Raisa with you up to the caves would be a major league mistake."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 15, 2004)

"Ok, forgot you have to breath... that put out that plan. Avoid a fight looks like nearly impossible, except if someone can turn invisible... well, that was a nice power from Split, but his duplication was annoying.

X plan seems good for one exception. Sneaking inside after taking all the guards mean we must take them all down before before they can warn someone else. Not sure it is realistic to hope for that."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 15, 2004)

"Do you think you could get them both, Michael," X12 asks.  "If you could drop the one, and then make it to the cave for the other, we'd take out a major nuisance in the event they raise an alarm, and limit the risk of detection."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 15, 2004)

"Raisa I'm sure can get the guy on the ridge," Michael says.  "Or Kevin is he learns how to move from me.  I think it might be a bit much to hope for that one of them wouldn't notice the other getting pummelled."

"I could go with Raisa or Kevin to disable the man on the ridge, yes?  That would help?"  Li asks.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 15, 2004)

"Okay... so Kevin and Michael coordinate taking down the guards on the ridge and the cave.  Li can go with either of them and give us an eagle eye view, so she can feed us tactical," X12 says.  "That just leaves Carl, Raisa, Dara, and myself.  The four of us can try to sneak in with Dara coercing the guards into accepting us.  That way, we don't have to take out all the guards, and we have information from the outside through Li, Michael, and Kevin.  We can coordinate entering and exiting that way to limit the number of people we have to interact with so Dara's ruse has a higher chance of working."


----------



## Deva (Jul 16, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "But not taking Raisa with you up to the caves would be a major league mistake."




Raisa leans against a tree, casually inspecting her staff. "Apparently I'd be better put to use waiting here instead of on the mountain. I mean, let's forget that I could climb that rock wall without breaking a sweat, or that I could probably drop them without either making a sound, or that other than Michael I'm the only one that can move quickly and silently without having to leech someone elses powers. Oh and let's forget that I could bring down that entire moutain side onto those thugs if need be. No, let's not remember that. I'll just stay here and wait."

She level's her gaze at X. She's not angry, not in the least. Just hurt that he was once again trusting Kevin's ability to control borrowed powers - which he had proven time and again was not reliable - and not trusting her to do what needed to be done. "But its your call, X."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 16, 2004)

"I don't want this to be my call -- no one is the leader here," X12 says.  "I'm putting out a plan -- if you don't agree, then please tell me.  We all haven't been in enough real situations for me to say I know everyone's abilities well enough to lead.  You're right, you can do all those things, and Carl brings up a good point.  However, we know what's on the outside, and not what's on the inside, and we don't know that Dara can cloak us effectively, so it's a toss-up -- either you and Michael climb and take out the guards, or Michael and Kevin climb and take out the guards.

If you go and they see through Dara's ruse, then you bring down the mountain.  If you're in the group and they see through Dara's ruse, then you're right there to help us fight our way in while Michael and Kevin provide cover fire.  Honestly... I'd like you with us inside, though - anything Carl doesn't think he can pass through safely you can open by force, and I know you have the skills for close-order combat.

I think it's agreed that Li would make an excellent scout on the ridge, and that Michael is definitely going after one of the snipers.  Raisa and Kevin both can make a good second person to take out the other sniper, and the other will make a good person going into the caves to find Xi and Master Wen.  Which would you prefer to do, Raisa?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 16, 2004)

"Dammit," Neutron says as the wall comes up in front of the truck.  "You are _not_ getting away!" he mutters aloud, trying to get into position to stop the vehicle.

If he can move far enough to be able to see around the wall and continue his work on the back of the truck, he will.  If not, he's going for the tires with his Transformation, turning to melted processed cheese.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 16, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP, stunned), Vince 24 (2HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (0PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, stunned), Unknown 17, Mole 15 (1VP, 1L, 3S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 0PL Magnetic Control), Neutron 12 (2HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, dying), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Unknown 4, Mooks 0, Anithos 0 (4VP, dying)_

Neutron flies towards the truck and turns to melted cheddar cheese!  He's all over the floor!  It'll take weeks to scrape him up!

_...and now back to the actual combat._

Sanjay tries to get into position so he can finish getting through the door, or at least destroy the tires.  Aerin's wall is fairly massive, but Sanjay manages to get high enough into the air to shoot the door behind the solid wall of air.  The door is destroyed, the pieces that remain falling to the ground.  Three guards peer out from the back, preparing to fire at the high flying Neutron.

_Transmutation knocks another 7 points off the door of the truck, destroying the door._

Johan continues to try to stabilize Anna.  Her wounds will require somethng more than pressure applied.  You recall there is first aid gear in the EPIC Van just a few feet away!

_Medicine checks (DC15):  9 and 14_

Rebound thumps over and punches hard through the shattered windscreen of the damaged truck, trying to crush Flick like a gnat.

_Attack roll:  16 misses_

The three mercs insdie the damaged truck blast at Neutron.  One blast nails him in the middle of the chest, leaving a painful burn.

_Attack rolls:  16, 12, 9_
_Damage save (DC13):  11 fails (1L)_

"Aha!  My powers are restored!" exclaims Anithos as he regains his stature.  "Now, be amazed as I make us vanish into thin air!" both of him say with a flourish, brandishing their wands in unison.

"I'd really prefer you didn't do that," a ghostlike figure says as it rises from the floor right behind the pair.  In its hand is a very hi-tech blaster weapon.  In mere seconds, the ghost solidifies.  A shot rings out, and both Anithos' jerk forward, blood spraying from the one on the right, his brains and gore splattering across the floor for quite some distance before he collapses, dead.  The other Anithos grasps his head in agony, collapsing to the ground as he loses height and girth.  He falls to his side, revealing a scrawny teenaged boy with glasses and a geeky look about him.  His wand rolls away from him and joins with the second wand, combining into one wand with a strange green glow.  The assassin reaches down and captures the wand as he loses consistency again, becoming a wraith once more.

_*Round 7... fight!*_

Flick rolls out of the far side of the truck to get away from Rebound.  She ends up right behind Vince and jabs the end of her staff into his back.  Vince starts feeling very numb and barely staggers away before he's frozen in place!

_Attack roll:  30 hit!_
_Fort save (DC16):  6 (HP 16) success_

Aerin leaps from his truck, conjuring one extremely massive air elemental.  The creature stands over 16 feet tall, and is a giant manlike creature with four arms.  It stands just outside the force field.

Cosmo shakes his head, still unable to shake free of the stun effect from Flick.

_*Vince, Loki, SJ are all up.*  Free GM warning... dangerous times have arrived._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2004)

_Let's forget we want you everywhere, you have nothing to complain Raisa. She wants me to do nothing. Does she have such a short term memory. What bad have I mad against the Prophet?

A good second person... that's the true force of my power, being a good second person..._

Kevin felt silent and seems to put himself out of the conversation, waiting for the final decision.


----------



## Deva (Jul 17, 2004)

"The plan's fine. Better than anything I could come up with. It's just, him I trust to be able to take out the guards-" she says, gesturing to Michael. Her hand motions to Kevin. "-Him I don't. I'll go with Li and Michael. The ledge isn't that far up, and if things get really hairy down here I'll jump."

She looks at the armed goons outside the caves. "I don't like the idea of leaving them out here if we try the sneaky way in. Things go sour inside and they'll be between us and our only known means of escape. I say we take them out before we go in. But if we're going to do this, let's not waste any more daylight."


----------



## Elementor (Jul 17, 2004)

"Ok, that was less then pleasant.  I thought you had scurried away like the cockroach you are, Flick.  I guess this is round 2!"   Focusing his defense back on Flick, Vince spins and with a roar unleashes another Mach One Punch.  "One of these will get through and when it does...."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 17, 2004)

Some more color seems to raise in Kevin's face, but he stay silent and continue to listen.

_That's it! Don't trust me. I am just good if I am the only one to watch your back, but as soon as the cavalry is there, I am no more to be trust! X and I get Dara out of those shadows, we saves her skin, and she doesn't trust me? What, does she think X did everything? And who try to stay in group the whole time? Not good enough to handle her power, the easiest to use and most stable powers of the whole team. I've been training like hell to get better in combat but I am good only to fight rabbit. I start to wonder why I am here... oh, yeah, to get killed or to be exchange for Wen and Xi. Stupid me!_


----------



## Calinon (Jul 17, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
The plan set and signals planned, Michael trots off through the forest to get out of sight before crossing the road and heading towards the cave.  Li has Raisa come with her, leaving a brooding Kevin, X12, Dara and Carl behind.

*Raisa*
You and Li make your way quietly through the woods, crossing over the back of the rocky hill and climbing towards the top of the ridge.  Li moves in nearly complete silence, and though you do trigger a few minor slides, your stealthy approach appears to have been unheard.

_Move silence check:  15 success_

As you peer over the top of the ridge you see not one, but two men.  One is looking over the ridge, while the other sits nearby, his body facing your direction but his attention is on talking to his buddy.

"We must move swiftly," Li whispers to you.  "Michael will be completely exposed to their sight."

There is a metallic _SHING_ and to your surprise Li sprouts razor shapr fins on her forearms, from the top of her head and neck, and similar growths from her shins and calves.  They glisten like steel.  The noise of their emergence draws the attention of both men, who's heads swivel.  They look up in shock at your sudden appearance.

_You have surprised them!  Free round of action!_

_Initiatives:  Li 15, Raisa 14, Thugs 11_

Li rushes over the ridge before the reclining thug can do more than drop his jaw in surprise.  It's the last thing he has a chance to ever do as she buries her shin into his neck.  She spins him with her move, blood spraying out as he dies with barely a sound.

Raisa hears an _Ohmygod_ in her head.  Obviously, Dara is watching.

Across the chasm, you see Michael, in hybrid form, clawing his way down the face of the cliff.  Just as something he does causes the man in the cave entrance to glance up, he swings down through the cave entrance.  He collides with the thug, and both vanish inside.

*Raisa is up.*

*X12, Kevin*
You are stuck waiting for a bit.  You lose sight of the others, though you can barely make out two forms rushing over the ridge, Raisa and Li, and moments later finally spot Michael as he swings into the cave.  No gunshots or warnings are shouted so far.  Dara, however, appears suddenly quite pale, as if she saw something gruesome.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*
_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP, stunned), Vince 24 (2HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (0PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, stunned), Unknown 17, Mole 15 (1VP, 1L, 3S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 0PL Magnetic Control), Neutron 12 (2HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, dying), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Unknown 4, Mooks 0, Anithos 0 (4VP, disabled, KO)_

Flick doesn't even move as the punch comes in, completely relying on her strange powers to stop the attack.  "Kid, you can't even touch me," she gloats as her tentacles bash Vince's attack aside.

_Ooo, overconfident little minx, isn't she?_

_Attack roll:  11 hits! (she wasn't avoiding the blow so no hero point spent)_
_Deflection roll:  26 success_

Monica crouches down and leaps across the first truck to slash at Flick, flanking the woman.  Somehow, Flick seems to see her coming, twisting deftly even as her energy tentacles slap at Monica's hand, knocking it wide.

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Deflection roll:  23 success_

Mantis has a horrified look on her face and rushes over to the non-dead Anithos, the dead one being far from saveable.  She seems to bring him around somewhat.  The rest of the situation seems to have left her mind.

Michelle, you feel somewhat the same was as Tara does, but your innate resistance to mental influence is probably helping you cope better than she can.

_*Loki, SJ are up!*_


----------



## Deva (Jul 17, 2004)

Raisa is moving an instant after Li, resigning herself to the fact that people were going to die and chances were she was going to have to either watch or be a part of it. She reaches out at the surprised man at the edge, attempting to grab him by the throat, to stop any shouts of alarm, and pull him away from the ledge and out of sight of his buddied below.


----------



## Mule (Jul 17, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Three guards peer out from the back, preparing to fire at the high flying Neutron.



A horde of illusionary scorpions drop from the ceiling onto the truck, and then scutle inside.  They will crawl onto the guards a sting them repeatedly.  Randall then moves to see if he can help Johan with Anna.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 17, 2004)

Since the truck seems to be SJ proof, he'll move back to trying to wrap up the Mole. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jul 17, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
*Raisa*
_Initiatives: Li 15, Raisa 14, Thugs 11_

Raisa grabs the remaining thug around the neck, yanking him back from the ridge.  He bats at her with his gun ineffectually before he loses consciousness..

_Attack roll:  15 hits_
_Opposed grapple check:  Raisa 28, Thug 12_
_Damage save (DC24):  8 (KO)_

Li places her hand over the man's mouth, looking like she is in some pain, and a secretion covers the man's mouth, hardening quickly.  She does the same to his arms and legs behind him.

Across the canyon, you see Michael emerge from the cave.  Dara says _If you guys are done, we'll start hiking up for our own fun._

*X12, Kevin*
"Looks like they managed to take them down," Dara says.  "Lesgo!" she says, tugging Carl towards the front of the forest.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (2VP, 1S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (3S, 3HP, stunned), Vince 24 (2HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L), Unknown 17, Mole 15 (2VP, 1L), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 1PL Magnetic Control, 1L, stunned), Neutron 12 (2HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, dying), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Unknown 4, Anithos 0 (4VP, disabled, KO)_

Loki's scorpions seem to do the trick as they swarm from out of the sight of the soldiers in the truck, over the lip and drop upon them.  The men scream one falls against the wall, quivering.  The other two stagger back into the truck.  Blaster shots ring out briefly, followed by an eerie silence.  Then frosty steam starts leaking out of the back of the truck.  The man against the wall starts convulsing again, the blood vessels in his skin turning black.

Michelle, Neutron and Loki all notice the containment breach.

Vince, you get a queesy feeling, something just like you did whenever you mutated!

Straightjacket moves towards the Mole, who's ears are twitching.  He manages to get an armlock on the oversized mole, though the critter manages to shrug off any pain from the hold.

_Attack roll:  15 hits_
_Opposed grapple check:  SJ 18, Mole 17_
_Damage save (DC14):  13 fails (1S)_

In the truck with the force field, something is happening.  The truck rocks, and light flashes seep out from the very thin seams in the rear door accompanied by the sounds of blaster fire.  An instant later, there is a shower of sparks beneath the vehicle and the force field flashes out of existance.

The Mole growls.  "You punks!  We go out of our way to not _kill_ you and you pull this crap on Anithos!?  The gloves are off!  KILL THEM ALL!" he shouts as he yanks his arm free of Straightjacket and stomps at Michelle.  "And you're first, fearless leader!"

_Mole is using leadership to grant all on his side +1 to their rolls.  He also burns a VP to negate his stun hits._

_Opposed grapple check:  Mole 19, SJ 14 escapes_
_Attack roll:  31 hits_
_Damage save (DC30):  3 (HP 20) fails (1L, stunned)_

_Michelle has to recover from being stunned, but can feel a slight tingling of her powers._

_*Neutron and Johan are up!*_


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2004)

Johan diverts his concentration momentarily away from Anna's wounds to creating duplicates of himself. He creates as many as he thinks will be able to assist (Aid Another) him in binding Anna's wounds, plus one to go get the first aid kit. He then returns to try and save Anna.
"Hang in there, Anna..."


----------



## Elementor (Jul 18, 2004)

"Oh no, not now!!"  Vince dodges deftly away from the reach of any opponents.  Popping open the pocket on the shoulder of his uniform, Vince eats the pills that he was given by Thunder's brother to control his mutations.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 18, 2004)

Nevermind didn't see the hp being used as a re-roll...

This is going to be so painfull.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 18, 2004)

Sanjay's eyes grow wide as he notices the steam coming from the truck.  He flies down into the truck and tries to destroy the container and its contents.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 18, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Vince 24 (2HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L), Unknown 17, Mole 15 (2VP, 1L), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 1PL Magnetic Control, 1L, stunned), Neutron 12 (3HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Unknown 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Neutron flies into the back of the truck and lands amidst three rapidly dying mercs.  All of them have black veins evident on their bodies, eyes bulging, tongues swollen, and appear close to death.  Immediately concentrating on destroying the containment unit, canister and virus within, Neutron pushes his powers and all three vanish in a short blast of air.

However, some of the virus already escaped.  There's a tightening all through his body and his veins start to darken.  He feels a sharp pinch in his arm as the autoinjector puts antitoxin into his system, halting the progression of Anaconda within him.  He still feels the results of brief exposure though, feeling weak, nauseous and quite a bit of pain.  Still, he feels lucky as the guards have already stopped thrashing, frozen in a horrible death visage.

_Neutron is suffering from exposure to Anaconda.  -4 to all physical stats, limited to half action without heroic effort.  HP spent to destroy Anaconda (and you eliminate further people getting contaminated too)._

Johan creates a trio of duplicates before trying again to stem the loss of blood.

_Three +6 duplicates are created.  The can assist next round and get the medical kit._

_Medicine check (DC15):  17 (figures, don't it)_

Rebound thumps after Flick again, giving a huge kick at her.  Another tendril starting to knock the blow aside, only to fail at the last minute as Rebound puts all his weight behind the shot!  Flick shakes her head as she crunches sideways into the other truck.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (23) crit!_
_Deflection roll:  20_
_Damage save (DC21):  15 (1S, stunned)_

A man's head, composed wholly of stone appears near Flick, rising out of the stone as if the person was walking up a set of stairs.  He continues to rise out until he is striding towards the third van, ignoring everyone.

"Hurry the hell up in there," he says, leaning up against the back of the final truck.  "I want to get this crap delivered sometime today."

His demeanor is casual, almost mocking, and it's painfully obvious he came for the same thing the Mole and his crew did.  He seems to be daring anyone to attack him.  Johan and Loki both realize who it is from their knowledge of the criminal database.  Mason of Anarchy, Thunder's brother.

Anithos slowly starts coming around, obviously badly wounded, but regaining consciousness.

_VP spent to regain consciousness (DC 10 -- 14 rolled)._

*Round 8... fight!*

Flick shakes off her stunned condition, and tumbles past Rebound towards the third van.  "Mole, someone else is here aft..." she starts, but trails off when she ends up in front of the stone man, who doesn't react other than to narrow his eyes at her.  She pales, and starts backpedalling quickly, fear evident on her face.

Aerin flies upward, sending his elemental towards the back of the truck and the man there.  The elemental advances quickly, slamming its entire body into the stone man.  The man doesn't so much as move, and the elemental bounces backwards.  The stone man looks far less than impressed.  Aerin summons a second elemental of similar size.

Cosmo manages to finally shake off the stun attack of Flick.

_He also spends a VP to remove his stun hits._

_*Vince, Loki and Straightjacket can go.*  It's a free action on Vince's turn to take the pills, so if you want to do anything else you can._


----------



## Elementor (Jul 18, 2004)

"Mole!  The guy that killed that Anithos," Vince says nodding towards the brain splattered young man, "isnt with us.  Neither is Brick Top over there that apparently scared Flick.  They obviously dont have the same compunctions about killing as we do.  It might be best if we all try to take them out and then worry about each other after that.  Besides, it looks like he is trying to steal your bounty."

Vince is holding his action to see what the Mole does.  If he agrees and redirects his troops after Anarchy, Vince will direct his dodge towards Mason (def 29) and engage with some Mach One goodness.  If Mole decides to keep coming against our EPIC guys, Vince will be attacking him instead.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 18, 2004)

"Oh hell, I though those guys were the cavalry. They're just another bunch of trouble."  Then he moves to try to keep the Mole from hitting Michelle anymore. He'll try to get that extra point of growth again and wrap him up. 

buzzard


----------



## Velmont (Jul 18, 2004)

Kevins follow Dara, without a word.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2004)

X12 nods and follows quietly.


----------



## Deva (Jul 18, 2004)

Raisa sets the unconscious man on the ground. "Well that was fun," she says sarcastically in a very low whisper. She looks at Li, more than a little surprised at the diminuative girl. She turns away after a moment and moves toward the ledge, crawling on her stomach to peer over and hopefully not be seen. "Dara's moving them out now,"  She whispers.

She watches for others, but also keeps an eye on the goons below for any sign they see past the deception.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 18, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S, Prone), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Vince 24 (2HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, grappled), Unknown 17, Mole 15 (3VP, 1L, 1S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 1PL Magnetic Control, 1L, stunned), Neutron 12 (3HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Unknown 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Vince pops his pills, feeling instantly better.  He tries his luck at diplomacy, but if it has any effect on the Mole, he can't tell.

_The best you can do is move up to the Mole or Mason if the Mole doesn't or does listen.  Both are well over five feet from you.  Closer to 20-30 feet actually._

Monica pounces at Flick, bearing her to the ground under her before her momentum carries her past the woman.  The tendrils weren't able to deflect the full weight of Monica.

Mantis snaps out of her daze over Anithos and turns on the stone man.  She launches herself at him, slamming both insectoid arms into his chest with a scream.  She recoils from her own blow.  He doesn't flinch, nor appear hurt in the least.  His eyes move from Flick to Mantis, and he treats her to a predatory grin.

Straightjacket surges upwards in growth, matching the Mole for size, and grabs the man in a bear hug from behind.  He squeezes, drawing a wheeze of air from the Mole, but the furball manages to keep an arm free, and still seems quite focussed on eviscerating Michelle.

_Attack roll:  16 hits_
_Opposed grapple check:  SJ 8, Mole 7_
_Damage save (DC20):  12 (VP 15) (1S)_

*Loki is up.*

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
*X12, Kevin*
You make your way up the hill.  A few of the men at the top keeping watch see you coming up and wave down at you in greeting before turning back to what the camp.  Nobody comes out to shoot you or shouts a warning or anything of the like as you climb the hill.

When you step into the camp, one of the lookouts says something none of you understand, but Dara answers.  The man laughs, as do all but one of the gang members.  Of the two floating people, one is male and one female.  The males eyes flash when he sees you, and he quickly starts floating upwards!

"You fools!  Those aren't Red Rose!  They're EPIC!"

_Of all the twelve people, only one made his save!_

Most of the gang members look confused, and unsure of what they are supposed to do.

"Sound the alarm, Kenji!" the floating man orders to a man near a large bell.  The man is looking very confused yet.  The floating man is only about five feet off the ground yet.

_Initiatives:  Jackal 25 (4HP), Li 22, Kevin 18 (2HP), Flying man 17, Raisa 15 (2HP), Dara 14 (3HP), Carl 12 (4HP), Flying woman 11, X12 4_

There is a small thump, and a jackal/wolf lands from above, between Kenji and the bell, growling at him, fur bristling.

*Raisa*
You see the group make their way unharmed to the camp, but once there, Li sucks in her breath.  "One of them saw through Dara's illusion," she says.  We should hurry," she adds as she starts running along the ridge towards the camp.  "It looks like Michael snuck there already," she adds.

You already know all of this, however, sharing a link with Dara.

_Two rounds to get there at a dead sprint._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 18, 2004)

_OOC: I'll Refocus this round._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2004)

Kevin charges the flying man, drawing his weapon on his way, but try to mimic his powers, feats and skills.


----------



## Deva (Jul 19, 2004)

Raisa gets to her feet, standing right at the edge of the ridge. If they ring the bell or not, someone inside was going to hear the fight going on outside if it took too long. Time was not their friend. "This is going to hurt..."

She takes a step back and launches herself off the ridge, attempting to tumble into a roll when she lands to soften the impact somewhat. If there are goons below her, or within a fifty foot radius, she'll forget the tumble and use her momentum from the fall to give her shockwave a little more oomph.


----------



## Mule (Jul 19, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Mason of Anarchy, Thunder's brother.



"We're f***ed" upon recognizing one of the principle members of Anarchy.

*Ding!*  Again the elevator doors slide open.   Out of the elevator strides Thunder, dressed for battle in his black leather with yellow lightning bolts.  "*I knew you'd come Mason, I've been waiting for you.  What do you say we make this personal, just you and me?*"  With a loud bang and a crackle of burning air, Thunder creates a giant creature out of electricity.  "*Ready Mason?*"

Loki hopes the illusion will distract Mason, even if for just a little while.  "Get away from them Tara!"


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
_Initiatives: Jackal 25 (4HP), Li 22, X12 21 (1L, stunned), Kevin 18 (3HP), Flying man 17 (1VP, 1S, stunned), Raisa 15 (3HP), Dara 14 (3HP, 1L), Carl 12 (4HP), Flying woman 11, Goons(7) 1_

_OOC:  Just a reminder of weaponry here.  Kevin has a Kendo Sword (+5S) and a Katana (+5L), Jackal and Raisa have a staff (+5S), Dara has a spear (+4 S/L), X12 has a staff (+5S) and a Sai (+4L)._

_Also, Kevin has Jackal's regeneration, X12's super senses and some feats and skills._

Kevin rushes forward, drawing surprised looks from the confused gang members, pulling out his wooden kendo sword as he charges forward.  He feints with the sword and tries to touch the man to mimic his powers.  The man is faster though, twisting out of reach quickly.

_Attack roll:  6 misses_

The man climbs up about ten feet, pointing his hands open palmed at Kevin.  A surge of energy flashes out, lashing at Kevin.  Kevin is struck, but manages to shift his arms to deflect the blast as if it were a physical item.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Damage save (DC21):  11 (HP 27) success_

_OOC:  Here's probably what Raisa actually would like to do, but not having the book, I thought I'd help you out just a tad._

Raisa crouches down, focussing all her power in her legs into one sudden push from the ridge.  She leaps off the ridge, covering the entire distance to camp in one huge leap.  She lands hard, in a crouch, her feet shattering the rock around her, creating a personal divot in the terrain.  The dozen gang members all stare slack jawed at her sudden appearance right in front of the cave entrance.

_Extra effort to gain leaping.  Sprint speed leap gets you there in one round (180 foot movement), though you lose your dodge bonus to defense._

Dara drops the illusion as she focuses a mental blast at the man in the air.  The man clutches his head and falls from the sky, landing on his feet right next to Kevin, shaking his head in pain.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Will save (DC24):  11 (VP 15) fails (1S, stunned)_

Carl wastes no time, drawing his weapon and cutting loose a string of energy blasts in front of him.  The first shot takes the man by the bell in the side of the head, and he collapses with smoke rising from his temple.  He is, however, still breathing.  The second slams into the man by Kevin, actually skimming over Kevin's shoulder en route, and sends him staggering backwards in pain.  The third takes another gang member in the throat.  The man collapses, clutching his neck, gasping for breath briefly before falling unconscious.

_Attack rolls:  16, 21, 23 (all hits)_
_Damage saves (DC24):  16, 15, 12 (KO, 1L stunned, KO)_

The woman by the fire flies upwards twenty five feet, Dara's illusion now gone, and cuts loose a blast of energy at Dara as a force field shimmers into place around her.  The blast hits Dara, but her uniform seems to take the brunt of the blast.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Damage save (DC21):  22 succeeds_

The goons all draw weapons and open fire randomly around the ring!  X12 and Dara take blasts full on, with X12 taking a particularly hard hit and getting stunned!

_OOC:  Two fire at Carl and Dara, everyone else there gets one._

_Attack rolls:  Jackal 24, Kevin 17, Raisa 14, Dara 10/23, Carl 19/15, X12 20_
_Damage saves (DC20):  Jackal 26, Kevin 21, Dara 18 (1L), Carl(DC12) 23, X12 11 (1L, stunned)_

_*Round 2... fight!*_

Jackal shifts quickly into his hybrid form, pouncing onto a nearby goon who doesn't stand up to the hard knee to the head Jackal delivers.

Li is hurrying down from the ridge, and should arrive soon.

_*X12 and Kevin are up!*  X12 has refocused and now has a 21 initiative._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S, Prone), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (2PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, grappled), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (3VP, 1L, 1S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 2PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (3HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Loki's illusion draws Mason's attention immediately.  "_Brother_," Mason says upon seeing Thunder, sneering out the word venomously, his attention immediately diverted from Mantis.  "I see you've been playing with that fire bitch of yours.  Ghost, hurry up in there!"

As if on cue, the incorporeal man floats casually out of the back of the truck, tossing a cannister of something to Mason.  "All done," the ghostly man says.  Mason catches the cannister deftly as it turns corporeal once out of Ghosts hands.  He glances over to Thunder, then back to Mason.  "Right.  I'll deliver the truck.  You have fun, boss."  Ghost vanishes into the truck again.

Neutron, you see the canister as Mason catches it and you easily recognize the cannister as the one that should be in the freezer unit!  If he breaks that, Anaconda will be released into the entire facility!

The Mole doesn't listen in the least to Vincent, enraged as he is.

_Diplomacy 8... go go gadget demon boy!_

With an angry roar, the Mole grabs Straightjacket's hands, prying them off his chest, breaking free!  In a bizarre move, he claws his way downward, through the floor, the walls of his tunnel collapsing as he moves out of sight.  Vince hurries over, but is too late to do anything but look at the disturbed cement.

_Opposed grapple check:  15 mole, 12 SJ (Mole escapes)_
_The Mole uses his tunnelling power, in case you missed that._

_*Metal Mistress, Neutron and Johan are all up.*_


----------



## Velmont (Jul 19, 2004)

"Now, don't move for a moment, boy"  says Kevin the the flying man, and he tries again to mimic all his powers, feats and skills.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 19, 2004)

X12 sets himself for any further attacks as he reaches out and touches Dara, taking on her injuries.

_OOC: Half Action -- total defense, Half Action -- Healing for Dara._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 25 (4HP), Li 22, X12 21 (1HP, 2L), Kevin 18 (3HP), Flying man 17 (2VP, 1S), Raisa 15 (3HP), Dara 14 (3HP), Carl 12 (4HP), Flying woman 11, Goons(7) 1_ 
_OOC: I'll assume you wanted to spend a hero point to unstun._

X12 clears his head, then touches Dara to absorb her wound.

Kevin tries to touch the stunned man before him. He manages to, but the man fights off the effects of his power with a focussed mind.

_Attack roll: 16 hits_
_Will save (DC18): 20 success_

The man clears his cobwebs from Carl's blast swiftly, leaping into the air away from Kevin, soaring up 25 feet and blasting at Carl, or more specifically, Carl's gun. The blast goes well wide.

_Attack roll: 9 misses_

*Raisa is up!*


----------



## Mimic (Jul 19, 2004)

Michelle levitates into the air her forcefield springing to life around her. She will try and yank the canister from his hand.

Powers: Forcefield free action, Flight half action, Energy control half action


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S, Prone), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (2PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, grappled), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (3VP, 1L, 1S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 2PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (3HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (1HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

A very weak force field flickers around Michelle as she rises laboriously barely ten feet into the air.  She tries to wrap the cannister in a magnetic field and discovers it has no metal in it.  It appears that it's made of some sort of glass and plastic, with a large amount of black crystal suspended in some sort of liquid.

*Neutron and Johan are up.*


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2004)

"Thank goodness..."
Johan breaths a sigh of relief as he finally manages to halt Anna's bleeding. Two of the duplicates go to get the first aid kit while Johan himself tries to think how best he could help in the current situation (Inspiration).


----------



## Calinon (Jul 19, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S, Prone), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (2PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, grappled), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (3VP, 1L, 1S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 2PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (3HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

_OOC: Inspiration huh? We'll get to that after I reveal what you know about Mason and Ghost's powers_

You remember much about Mason from ARIS. He's impervious to nearly all forms of physical attack to some degree or another and has immunities out the wazoo. He has a fairly disciplined mind as well, though isn't the most light on his feet, what with being made of stone and all. In addition, he can meld and pass through all forms of solid rock. Mason has destroyed entire armed forces divisions single handedly, and has stood up to barages from off shore naval batteries and direct strikes from aircraft missiles without harm.

He also is extremely bloodthirsty, and enjoys inflicting gruesome deaths upon his foes. When confronted with large groups, he often inflicts a devastating area attack that sends anything not bolted down, and many things that are, flying. The range is extreme, and would easily cover nearly the entire storage bay. 

He hates Thunder, and will do anything to bring him mental or physical pain. His only weakness is that if he loses contact with the ground, he will lose his alternate form shortly thereafter.

About Ghost, little is known. Nobody has figured out how to hurt him in his incorporeal form, and you've just seen him longer than anyone outside EPIC, at least those that are alive. His only known weakness is that he must become corporeal to affect anyone, attack them, or bring them into an incorporeal state.

_Now for your inspiration..._

_Johan can't affect these two at all currently, unless he finds some way to attack Mason that circumvents his strength and protection. If you want to help, get the disabled people out of the containment area, off the floor, and up about 200 feet, and hope Mason doesn't cut loose his devastating area attacks before you can escape._

_On another note, the best chance for survival would be to get that cannister or destroy it, and run the heck away. Straightjacket _might_ be able to hurt Mason, but it is extremely unlikely. Then again, if you could get rid of the other Mercs, or team up with them, you have numbers on your side._

*Neutron is up!*


----------



## Agamon (Jul 20, 2004)

Sanjay stumbles from the truck.  "Oh, ****, I think I'm going to..." he leans over and pukes up his last meal.  He watches in shock as the final cannister of Anaconda gets tossed around like a softball.  He focuses all of his concentration on the cannister, as he mumbles, likely too quietly for anyone not beside him to hear, "I am sooo fighting to urge to just blast that thing open and let all you bastards die..."

Neutron will 5 ft out of the truck, hurl for his lost half action, and use an HP to try to destroy the last cannister of Anaconda before Anarchy can get away with it.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S, Prone), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (2PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, grappled), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (3VP, 1L, 1S, grappled), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 2PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (4HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Neutron does his thing... well after he yaks anyway.  It's a bit easier this time, without having to worry about the containment unit, and the cannister flashes out of existance.  The Anaconda has been destroyed!

Rebound stomps after Flick, launching another punch at her, but her energy tendrils bat it aside.

Mason glances over at Neutron very briefly, but if he's bothered by the loss of Anaconda, he certainly doesn't seem it.  In fact, he seems rather pleased that his hands are free.  He strides right at Neutron, who barely scrambles out of the way, then latches onto the truck.  He spins in place, sending everyone nearby diving to the floor briefly.  Only one spin is needed before he launches the armored vehicle straight at, and through Thunder.  The truck completes its trajectory, smashing into a containment unit a hundred feet away.  The truck and containment unit explode, triggering alarms like mad.

_Johan, as part of your brief inspiration, I'll tell ask you this:  Why would he have told Ghost to deliver the truck if Anaconda was removed?_

"An illusion!?  HAH!  Which of you punks did that?" he asks.  "I want to send your head back to the real Thunder, giftwrapped."

Anithos murmers something, his voice gaining power as he does so.  With a white flash, his wand reappears in his hand.  "I did," he says with a shaky voice.  Mason affixes him with a murderous look.

All the elevators open at once and security personel start pouring into the storage facility.

*Round 9.... fight!*

Flick nods as if she has heard something, then kips up and runs full out towards the back wall of the facility, away from Mason and the security personel.  She seems to have lost all interest in the battle.  Aerin flies rapidly after her, his elementals following him to grant him cover.

Cosmo cuts loose a nullification beam at Mason.  The beam strikes him easily, and for a moment his stoney skin seems to shimmer before the attack disappates without effect.

Monica rushes over to Sanjay and pulls him well back from Mason.  Mantis stands protectively infront of Anithos, trying to look menacing, but her last ineffective attack on Mason has left her appearing shaken.

*Loki and SJ are up!*


----------



## buzzard (Jul 20, 2004)

"Oh *&^!$@%, I think this is gonna hurt."mutters John as he moves to wrap up Mason. 

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Jul 20, 2004)

"Let's clear the playing field, shall we? Hold on to something boys and girls." Raisa drops to a knee and drives her fist into the ground beneath her. 

_*Actions*: Shockwave_


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 25 (4HP, 1S), Li 22 (1S), X12 21 (1HP, 1L, 1S), Kevin 18 (3HP, 1S), Flying man 17 (2VP, 1S), Raisa 15 (3HP), Dara 14 (3HP, 1S, KO), Carl 12 (4HP), Flying woman 11 (2L, dying)_

Raisa shouts her warning only a moment before driving her fist into the ground.  A shockwave rolls out, slamming into everyone near the ground.  Only the two flying people aren't affected.  Gang members go flying, slamming back to the ground, into the hillside and down the road.  None of them get up.

Along with that, Jackal slams backwards into the cave wall, Dara goes soaring off a low cliff, landing ten feet below and tumbling down the slope unconscious.  The ends up well over fifty feet away.  Everyone but Carl feels the effects of the shockwave.

The entire hillside rumbles and several rockslides start.  The bell tolls out loudly as the shockwave slams into it.  Any hope of stealth is gone.

_Just an FYI, I don't treat Raisa's "shockwave" is actually a thunderclap with the added effect of a cosmetic damage.  It only affects those on the ground, and those that get stunned end up prone._

_Reflex saves (DC19):  Jackal 23, X12 13, Kevin 12, Dara 15, Carl 15, Goons 14._
_Damage saves (DC20):  Jackal 13 (1S, stunned)_
_Damage saves (DC24):  X12  20 (1S), Kevin 20 (1S), Dara 13 (1S, KO), Goons 17 (KO'd)_
_Damage save (DC16):  Carl 18_

"What the hell is wrong with you!" Carl shouts at Raisa as he fires three shots at the woman nearby, aiming upwards at her.  She spins in mid air from the second blast, plumetting downard and landing unmoving on her chest.

_Attack rolls:  14, 18, 19 (miss, hit, hit)_
_Damage saves (DC24):  8 (VP 18), 5 (2L, dying)_

_Round 2... fight!  X12 regenerates one stun hit._

Jackal picks himself up, looking confused and dazed, and Li dives away from a nearby rockslide, trying to take cover from the lone flying mutant who is well above everyone.

*Kevin is up!*


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 20, 2004)

_OOC: You were trying to skip me?!  How dare you!  _

X12 crouches to Dara, avoiding her skin, placing himself between her and the flying mutant.

_Half: Total Defense, Half: Position myself to provide Dara with the highest cover bonus I possibly can._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2004)

"Flying bast***, come on down, and let's fight like true man, or are you too scared of me?"

OOC: Taunt against the flying man, so he attack me in hand-to-hand.

Kevins ready his sword to attack as soon as the man enter his reach.


----------



## Mule (Jul 20, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "An illusion!?  HAH!  Which of you punks did that?" he asks.  "I want to send your head back to the real Thunder, giftwrapped."



"*That was me, you overgrown rock collection,*" says an illusionary boy stepping out from behind some cover.  The boy looks like one of the bullies that used to pick on Randall in one of his old schools, and is standing on the far side of the room from the elevators.  "*And I'd like to see you try, nyah nyah*" the boy stick out his tongue tauntingly.

The real Loki will run over to Johan.  "We've got to get out of here, there's no stopping that maniac.  Help me get Anna to an elevator."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 20, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 25 (4HP, 1S), Li 22 (1S), X12 21 (1HP, 1L, 1S), Kevin 18 (3HP, 1L, 1S), Flying man 17 (2VP, 1S), Raisa 15 (3HP), Dara 14 (3HP, 1S, KO), Carl 12 (4HP), Flying woman 11 (2L, dying)_

X12 just draws his sai and waits.

The flying man turns to Kevin, drawing his own sword and plumets straight down at him!  Kevin slashes at him as he comes in, but misses wildly.

_Taunt:  23 vs 6 success_
_Attack roll:  8 misses_

The mistake proves costly, as the man, sword leading, plunges into Kevin, driving the sword into him.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  22 (1L)_

*Raisa is up!*

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S, Prone), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (3PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (3VP, 1L, 1S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 3PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (4HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Loki moves over to Anna as his illusionary kid comes out to taunt Mason.  Mason continues glaring at Anithos.

"Seems you have a spine, boy.  I'm going to hang it on my wall," Mason growls at Anithos.  "Hey, what the..." he shouts, interrupted as Straightjacket tackles him, trying to get a firm hold on the powerhouse war leader of Anarchy.  The man's experience becomes obvious as he doesn't so much avoid the attack as use his massive strength to shove John past him.

_Attack roll:  21 misses_

Ghost becomes visible inside the cab of the armored vehicle he removed Anaconda from, it's force field still humming around the truck.  He starts the truck and grips the wheel tightly, concentrating on something as he pulls the truck onto the now filled in hole.  Nothing happens just yet, however, as he pulls the truck to a stop.

There is a rumble across the warehouse and the wall gives way, almost exactly where Straightjacket thought it had at the start of the fight.  The Mole appears in the tunnel as dust billows out, the tunnel behind him collapsing.

"What are you doing!?" exclaims Flick.  "We have to get out of here!"

"We are _not_ leaving without something to sell," growls the Mole.  "Even if we have to take out Anarchy and EPIC to do it!  You two, get that truck!  I'll take down some of these punks.  Michelle has a feeling she's still top on his to do list.

*Vince, MM, Neutron and Johan are up!*


----------



## Mimic (Jul 20, 2004)

_"Anarchy? Yikes we are way over our heads here."_ Michelle thinks to herself as she floats up higher up into the air.

Mole, listen to me. Neither one of us will be able to stop Mason or Ghost by ourselves, why don't we have a truce until we stop them. Once that's done we can continue to pound on each other. Michelle tells him as she looks around for a phone.

Diplomacy +8

Powers: Flight half move, Forcefield free action


----------



## Elementor (Jul 21, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> _"Anarchy? Yikes we are way over our heads here."_ Michelle thinks to herself as she floats up higher up into the air.
> 
> Mole, listen to me. Neither one of us will be able to stop Mason or Ghost by ourselves, why don't we have a truce until we stop them. Once that's done we can continue to pound on each other. Michelle tells him as she looks around for a phone.
> 
> ...




"Been there, tried that." Vince mutters to Michelle.  "Seems that big oaf is short sighted in more than just a visual capacity."

Vince gives Mr Marsupial (The mole) 36 flavours of Mach One pain.

Powers:  Superspeed (sustained), Dodge on Mole (def 29), Mach One Punch on the Mole


----------



## Deva (Jul 21, 2004)

_*ooc*: I'm assuming that flying goon is now low enough to the ground to stab Kevin so is low enough for the following._

Seeing Kevin impaled on the flying man's sword, Raisa will close the distance between them and punch the man in his kidneys.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 21, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 25 (4HP, 1S), Li 22 (1S), X12 21 (1HP, 1L, 1S), Kevin 18 (3HP, 1L, 1S), Flying man 17 (3VP, 2S, KO), Raisa 15 (3HP), Dara 14 (3HP, 1S, KO), Carl 12 (4HP), Flying woman 11 (2L, dying)_

Raisa steps through the carnage she made and thumps the man in the chest. She overpowers his force field and sends him flying backwards into the wall above the cave.

_Attack roll: 17 hits_
_Damage save (DC24): 5 (VP 11) fails (1S ,KO)_

The battle over, Jackal is listening to something coming from the cave. "Someone's coming. Lots of someones!"

Dara still lies down the hill, unmoving, along with all the gang members strewn around.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S, Prone), Aerin 30 (1L, 2S, 2VP), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (3PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (3VP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 3PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (4HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (4HP, fatigued, enlarged), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Any hope of the Mole listening is quickly dashed by Vincent attacking him. The punch draws a grunt from the Mole, but not much else.

_Attack roll: 17 hits_
_Damage save (DC16): 15 (1S)_

_Michelle's diplomacy check: 20_

"Maybe we should," Flick starts just as Vince attacks.

_Michelle's new diplomacy result: 0_

"Screw 'em! Off this punk and we'll grab some bioweapons from one of these other containers. Kill anyone that gets in our way!"

Michelle, there are several phones in the area, both in the warehouse and the office... which isn't looking damaged at all despite the explosion earlier there.  None of them appear to be external lines though; there are no keypads.

*Neutron and Johan are up!*


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 21, 2004)

"Li, Carl, Raisa, Michael -- bottleneck the cave entrance, cut them down as they exit.  Kevin -- help them if you can, otherwise get off your feet and wait for me to come back," X12 says.  "I'll fetch Dara."

_OOC: Move as far as I can to Dara in this round._


----------



## Agamon (Jul 21, 2004)

"Thanks, babe," Neutron says wearily to Monica.  "Hey, Furball, you wanna sell something?  Take a picture of this," he says, flipping Mole the bird.  "I'll sign it and you can throw it on eBay.  Oh, and you're welcome, by the way, for destroying the virus you guys were trying to steal, that your nimrods-for-hire let loose, before it killed you."

He then turns his attention on the last truck, and tries to turn it to goo.

Yeah, I know, that's going to take a while in his current condition.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2004)

"Let's get better weapon first!"  Kevin move to the nearest flyer, and take profit of their immobility to try to take there powers, feats and skills.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 21, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*X12 runs the distance to Dara.  he finds her in pretty banged up shape, from Raisa's attack, the fall and tumble down the hillside, but in short order has her groggily gettng to her feet.  It is a bit longer to get back than it was to get to Dara.

Kevin moves to the closest mutant, the woman, and finds her rapidly dying.  She starts convulsing the moment he touches her, and her mind refuses to relinquish her powers to Kevin.

_Will save (DC18):  22 succeeds (heh, sorry, it shouldn't be that hard, but oy, good saves)_

As he moves to the unconscious man in the cave entrance, Michael and Li are both taking up position there as well.  The cave entrance is far too large to create an effective bottleneck with so few people, being nearly twenty feet across.  As Dara and X12 are about 45 feet away and Kevin is kneeling down to mimic the man's powers, Michael shouts a warning.

"Look out!  Someone is..." he starts.

A flash of movement in front of Kevin is all he gets, and he's caught flat footed as Xi rushes from the darkness, driving a knee into Kevin's forehead.  Kevin stumbles back, his vision blurred and forehead bleeding, reeling from the blow despite nearly managing to avoid it entirely.  He feels his powers slip away, though with Jackal, Li, the unconscious man and now Xi so close, new targets won't be hard to find.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC24):  22 fails (1L, stunned!) -- STUNNING BLOW!  [mimiced abilities lost]_

_Initiatives:  Xi 25, Jackal 24 (4HP), Raisa 18 (3HP), Kevin 18 (3HP, 2L, 1S, stunned), Li 15 (1S), Dara 12 (3HP), Carl 11 (4HP), X12 5 (1HP)_

Jackal looks very confused.  "Xi?  What are you doing?" he asks, reaching for the snarling man.  You notice with some disgust that he is missing a finger.  He also has a strange glow about his eyes.

"We wondered when you'd arrive," he says lyrically with a trilling laugh, an odd sound for the raspy man to make.  "Stealth isn't exactly your specialty is it?"  The manner of speaking leaves no doubt in Raisa, Carl or Dara's mind that Sho is controlling Xi.

X12, you see the woman Carl shot convulsing on the ground, blood welling up from between her lips.

_*Raisa, Kevin, X12 are up!*  Regeneration has been accounted for._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S), Aerin 30 (2VP, 1L, 2S, 2 elementals), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (3PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (4VP, 1L, 3S, KO), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 3PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (4HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Neutron starts to disolve the truck, creating a massive energy field around it, and while it is obviously damaged, it isn't disabled.  The force field continues to hum unabated, and Ghost seems unbothered by the action.

Rebound inflates and bounds after Vince, throwing himself violently at the Mole.  With Vince distracting him, he manages to impact the hairy brute with a loud _boing!_  The Mole staggers for the first time, seeming truly injured by the massive attack.  As the two behemoths seperate, both stand staring at each other with dazed expressions, then topple over away from each other onto their backs, unconscious!  Rebound rapidly shrinks to normal size.

_Attack roll:  11 (VP 17) (flank and charge)_
_Damage save (DC25):  12 (VP 14) fails!  (1S, KO!)  (power attack +5, ramming +4)_
_Damage save (DC19):  8 (1S, KO) -- poor Rebound_

_Flanking proves to be the difference, along with the stun hit Vince just inflicted!_

_*Johan is up*, then it's the dreaded Mason._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 21, 2004)

"Dara - try and get that _thing_ out of Xi's head," X12 directs, turning towards the downed flying woman.  "Time to test our control theories," he mutters with little hope as he focuses.

_OOC: Extra Effort: add Range to Healing.  Half Action: Total Defense.  Half Action: Healing on the downed flying woman._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 21, 2004)

Kevins shake up from the blow. "Damn you!" he say will he run behind Jackal and touch him (OOC: Mimic Regeneration and Feats).


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2004)

"We are in dire trouble indeed, Randall," Johan says as he starts helping in the carrying of Anna.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 22, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S), Aerin 30 (2VP, 1L, 2S), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1L, disabled, 4PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (4VP, 1L, 3S, KO), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 4PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (4HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 4HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4, Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

While Johan and Loki start moving Anna towards the elevators, Mason stomps towards Anithos.  Shoving Mantis out of the way without effort, he reaches out with one stoney hand, snatching Anithos' wand away from the Wizard.

"No more magic out of you," he laughs gratingly.  Clenching his fist, he shatters the wand.  Green energy explodes outwards, momentarily blinding everyone in the area.  Something slams into Straightjacket, sending him flying back under the weight, sending him out of sight behind a containment unit.

Straightjacket, as your vision clears, you find yourself on the ground, your dad laying across you unconscious.  Everyone else see's straightjacket's foot sticking out from behind a containment unit, and Anithos is laying on the floor, a dazed look on his face.

Mason turns on Mantis, who is already moving towards him again.  He clamps his hand onto her shoulder with ease, picking her bodily off the ground.  "You'll do for a start to today's killing spree," he says with a grin.  There is an audible pop as he grabs her arm and starts to pull outward, drawing a scream from Tara.

_Attack roll:  24 hits_
_Damage save (DC34):  18 fails (1L, disabled)_

"Crap!  Aerin, get us out of here!" Flick exclaims.

"Well, I can get me out of here," Aerin says, rising into the air towards the ventilation ducts.  "Rough luck, Flick.  Good luck with the kiddies," he says, turning into gaseous form and vanishing into an air duct.

"You bastard!" she shouts after him, then turns her attention to Vince.  "I'm not going down to the likes of you!" she yells as she slams her staff at him.

_Attack roll:  33 hits_
_Fort save (DC16):  14 (HP lower) fails (stunned)_

_Note:  You get a fort save on your turn, then can act normally the following round._

Cosmo blasts Mason with a black beam of energy, trying to neutralize his power.  Again, the dangerous elite resists the effect.

Monica leaves Sanjay's side and leaps at Mason.  She slams into him, raking at him with her claws, but the Anarchy boss doesn't appear scratched at all.

*Loki and Straightjacket are up!*


----------



## Calinon (Jul 22, 2004)

*A brief interlude in a secret laboratory *(cue evil music)

"You summoned me here for a reason, doctor?" Prophet says calmly.

"I did.  I believe I know where the Omega gene is located," the doctor replied.  "It doesn't lie in any one of the mutants we tested, but in a combination of their genomes."

"Which ones do we need?"

"I haven't been able to determine that yet sir, but with more testing I should be able to figure it out.  We just have to make sure none of them die in the meantime," she says somewhat jokingly.

"Indeed," Prophet says in a less than amused voice, already striding from the room.  "Hopefully Mason is playing with his prey today."


----------



## buzzard (Jul 22, 2004)

"Dad! Are you OK?" Adjusting his dad so his unconscious form is comfortable he continues "I'll be right back, my team needs me, you'll be OK back here" and then he moves to try to wrap up Mason once more. He'll for for accurate attack and then the normal. 

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Jul 22, 2004)

Doubful that there is anything he can do to hinder Mason, Randall will go and see to Jackson.  "You get Anna out of here, I'm going to go get Jackson,"  he says to Johan.  "Some extra hands would be nice if you can spare them," meaning a duplicate to help him with the unconscious boy.


----------



## Deva (Jul 22, 2004)

"We had to get your attention somehow, bitch." Raisa will twist the staff in her hand and strike at Xi's head, holding back some of her force so she just knocks him unconscious instead of making him dead.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 22, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S), Aerin 30 (2VP, 1L, 2S), Cosmo 25 (4HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1L, disabled, 4PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (1HP, 2L, grappling), Ghost 17, Vince 15 (2HP), Mole 15 (5VP, 1L, 3S, KO), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 4PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (4HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 5HP, disabled), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (1VP, grappling), Anithos 0 (5VP, disabled)_

Loki rushes across the warehouse, only to realize as he gets up near Rebound that Vince is teetering with a dazed look on his face and he's facing off alone against Flick.

Straightjacket rushes out from behind the containment unit, slamming into Mason from opposite Monica.  He latches onto Mason tightly as the stony assassin tries to fight him off with his free hand.  He doesn't lose his grip on Tara.  

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Opposed grapple check:  SJ natural 20 (47), 32 (VP 44)_
_Damage save:  Not enough damage to hurt Mason_

The only moveable truck suddenly starts shimmering.  Inside, a few of you notice Ghost concentrating greatly, then the entire armored vehicle turns incorporeal.  It sinks rapidly through the floor, out of sight.

Vince's head clears slowly, but he starts to feel normal again.

_Fort save (DC16):  18 succeeds.  You can act normally next turn._

The Mole groans and his head comes up a few inches before he lets out his breath and collapses back to the floor.

_Someone spent a villain point and failed his recovery check!  Boo ya!_

Anna stirs somewhat, her eyes flickering open, but she appears very dazed and is unable to form coherernt words yet.

_HP spent to overcome KO successfully!_

*MM, Neutron and Johan are up!*

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
_Initiatives: Xi 25, Jackal 24 (4HP), Raisa 18 (3HP), Kevin 18 (3HP, 2L, 1S), Li 15 (1S), Woman 13 (2VP, dazed), Dara 12 (3HP), Carl 11 (4HP), X12 5 (2HP, 1L)_

Raisa steps in and swings her staff at Xi, obviously trying to pull her punch.  He steps forward into the blow, blocking with his forearm, eyes flashing dangerously.

_Attack roll:  18 misses_

_OOC:  If you really want to spend the hero point to recover immediately, Velmont, you can, but mention it in your next post._

Li kicks out at Xi as well, but doesn't unsheath her fins.  Unfortunately, Xi turns with her blow, avoiding the damage by pushing her foot away at the last moment.

_Attack roll:  15 misses_

Dara, on the other hand, has much more success.  She lets loose a blast of mental energy strong enough to be seen.  It slams into Xi, who is driven to his knees by the mental blow.  You can't tell if he's been freed from Sho's mental grasp however.

_Attack roll:  16 hits_
_Will save (DC24):  16 fails (1S, stunned)_

Carl leaves Xi to the rest of you, cutting loose a massive blast of gunfire down the cave towards the gang members in the cave.  Several fall to his blasts as he steps forward past Kevin, his force field springing up around him.

X12 stresses his powers greatly, and it seems to work... perhaps too well.  He absorbs the garish wound of the woman, and she sits up, blinking rapidly and sucking in a ragged breath.

Xi seems unable to get to his feet just yet.  Jackal doesn't seem to want to hit Xi again, and instead joins Carl in the cave, ready to attack the gang members charging towards them.

_*Raisa and Kevin are up!*_


----------



## Mimic (Jul 22, 2004)

Loki, do to the others what Anithos tried to do to us. Everyone else hit and run tactics, don't let him get too close. Michelle tells everyone as she flys towards Mason.

Hey rock head, why don't you pick on someone your own size, Thunder told me a lot about you, said you were big and strong but not that bright.

ooc: Taunt Mason to attack her and not Tara +3 (yea, I know it's suicide, but what can you do...)

Powers: forcefield free action, flight half action, taunt half action


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 22, 2004)

"That I can do, Randall," Johan says as he brings his duplication to its upper limits. Then he turns to Anna.
"Ah, you are coming to. You were bleeding quite badly."

[Half action: create the rest of the duplicates he can without EE, Half action: carry Anna towards whichever place he thinks is the safest]


----------



## Agamon (Jul 23, 2004)

"Hit and run?  Easy for you to say," Neutron says, standing rather unsteadily.  He shakes his head as Michelle taunts Mason.  _"She must like hospitals.  Maybe she's looking to hook up with a doctor..."_

He tries to get a clear shot at Mason, but can't, as Jacket has him tied up.  So he turns towards Flick, firing a supercharged particle beam at the merc.

Energy Blast +7 at Flick.  We need to get mutliple attacks on her in a round if we want to take her out.  Then we can all concentrate on Mason...


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S), Cosmo 25 (5HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1L, disabled, 4PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (2HP, 3L, stunned, grappling), Vince 15 (3HP, 1S), Mole 15 (5VP, 1L, 3S, KO), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 4PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (4HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 5HP, disabled), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (1VP, grappling), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

"I'll get to you in a minute," Mason says with a cold smile at Michelle.

_Taunt: MM 15 vs Mason 17 (Sense motive) fails_

Johan ends up having to drag Anna, as he's not strong enough to lift her and her armor. Instead, he creates three duplicates (+6) to help carry her. Nowhere in the warehouse is "safe" from Mason, so he heads towards the now onrushing guards and the elevators.

Neutron blasts at Flick. As expected, one of her tendrils snaps up, batting his beam aside where it takes a huge chunk out of the wall.

_Attack roll: 21 hits_
_Deflection: 21 succeeds_

With SJ's huge form clamped onto him, Mason seems torn for a moment on whether to finish off Mantis or grab hold of SJ. 

"Eh, whatever. You want me, kid, you got me," he says, dropping Tara and clamping down on Straightjacket's wrist instead. "Nice grip. See how you like mine!"

Mason clamps down hard enough to compress Straightjacket's wrist, touching his thumb and fingers together. Straightjacket lets out an involuntary scream of pain, his body shrinking as it involuntarily works to avoid his wrist getting shattered.

_Opposed grapple check: Mason 37 vs Straighjacket 36 (talk about some bad rolling)_
_Damage save (DC25): 18 (1L, stunned)_

"So many victims, so little time," he laughs.

Anithos waves his hands, and with a rumble, a section of the roof gives way, plumetting down at Mason and Straightjacket. The section is immense enough to cause Mason to shove back off Straightjacket, breaking his hold and barely getting out of range as the massive block of earth slams into the ground and vanishes. SJ and Mantis both seem completely unphased by the illusion, somehow able to see through it.

"Clever boy," Mason growls.

Blaster fire erupts around Mason, several blasts striking him squarely, but he doesn't even seem to notice. The guards weapons appear totally ineffective!

Flick swings her staff in a hard strike at Vince's head, slamming it into the side of his face. Vince staggers to the side, unable to avoid the blow with his normal speed.

_Attack roll: 17 hits_
_Damage save (DC21): 7 (HP 17) fails (1S)_

Cosmo shoots again at Mason, his beam seeming more powerful than before. Mason steps asside, the beam barely passing by him.

Seeing the power of Mason first hand, Monica grabs hold of Mantis and picks her up relatively easily, leaping some distance away.

_*SJ and Vince are up!  Oh yeah, and Loki!*_


----------



## Elementor (Jul 23, 2004)

Spitting a bit of blood from his mouth, Vince scowls at Flick as his Superspeed kicks back in.  Strangely speechless, Vince focuses his dodge on Flick obviously paying her more attention as he unleashes yet another Mach One Punch her way.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 23, 2004)

"Did I mention this was gonna hurt?"
HP to unstun and once again John tries to get Mason in a grapple. 

buzzard


----------



## Mule (Jul 23, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Loki, do to the others what Anithos tried to do to us.



Loki will try that approach, cloaking Mason in an area illusion making the warehouse seemingly empty.

_OOC:  Hey if anithos can steal my ideas I can steal his, heh_


----------



## Calinon (Jul 23, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (3VP, 2S), Cosmo 25 (5HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1L, disabled, 5PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (3HP, 3L), Vince 15 (3HP, 1S), Mole 15 (6VP, 1L, 3S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 4PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 1L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 5HP, disabled), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (1VP), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

Loki weaves a complex illusion over Mason, barely visible to everyone else.  It seems to give the assassin a short pause.

"What the..." he says as everything around him vanishes.

Straightjacket takes the moment of surprise to launch another attack, shooting up again to full height and throwing himself, sadly now a fair bit smaller, back at Mason.  He manages to briefly hang on, but even surprised, Mason's strength is nearly unflaggable, and he shoves SJ away hard.

_Attack roll:  30 hits_
_Opposed grapple:  SJ 27, Mason 35 (reeeeeeeely crappy rolls)_

Vince punches at Flick hard, but once more her ever-present energy tendrils slap and punch at his attack, batting it away.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Deflection:  35 succeeds (yikes)_

The Mole groans and blinks awake, looking quite dazed.  He pushes himself up to a sitting position.

_Metal Mistress, Neutron and Johan are up!_

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Xi 25 (2S, KO), Jackal 24 (4HP), Raisa 18 (3HP), Kevin 18 (3HP, 2L, 1S), Li 15 (1S), Dara 12 (3HP), Carl 11 (4HP), X12 5 (2HP, 1L), Gang [34] 3_

Raisa pummells at Xi again, not having the same compunctions that Jackal has.  She slams her fists into Xi, and the man skids across the ground to impact the cliff wall, blood spraying from his face as she hits him.  He lays unmoving on the ground.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Damage save (DC 28):  14 (1S, KO)_

Kevin clears his head and touches Jackal to copy his regeneration, among other things.  He grows and takes on a feral appearance.

_Regeneration +8; Feats:  Toughness, darkvision, durability, power attack, improved initiative; Skills:  Climb +3, Escape Artist +3, Intimidate +7, Jump +4, Move Silent +3, Search +3, Taunt +4._

Li sees the woman waking, and runs over, attempting to touch her, her hands appearing somewhat slick.  But the woman has enough of her senses about her to bat her hands away and roll away!

In response, the woman raises a force field, continues her roll to her feet and blasts at Li with an energy pulse.  There is a metallic ringing and a fin suddenly sprouts from Li's arm, catching and deflecting the blast away.

Dara whirls on the woman, letting another mental blast loose, the woman collapsing to the ground with a glazed look in her eyes and blood coming from her ears.

Carl continues rapidly firing down the hall as a massive surge of bodies comes rushing from the cave.  At least two more gang members drop, but they are now pouring out, at least 30 of them!

_Kill Bill anyone?  _

_*X12 is up, followed by a new round lead by Raisa and Kevin!*_


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 24, 2004)

"I am sorry for this unorthodox means of movement, but I simply lack the brawn required to carry your armor."
Johan continues his activities.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 24, 2004)

"So much for mercy," X12 says, stepping into the flow of gang members.

_OOC: Move into position and Attack one of the oncoming gang members with the readied sai._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 24, 2004)

Michelle lands beside the security personal. Don't shoot at Mason, you will never do any damage to him with those weapons, take out Flick and then Mole. She tells them in her most authoritive voice. You, she says to one of them, get me an phone that connects to an outside line.

She will take a shot at the mole if she has a clear line of fire.

Powers: Flight half action, leadership free action, forcefield free action, Energy blast half action


----------



## Agamon (Jul 24, 2004)

"Aw, geez," Neutron sighs as Mole starts getting back up again.  "I'm not feeling so good, could we please stay unconscious," he says, firing another energized beam at Flick.

Another round, another Energy Blast.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 24, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (4VP, 1L, 2S, KO), Cosmo 25 (6HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1HP, 1L, 5PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (3HP, 3L, disabled), Vince 15 (3HP, 1S), Mole 15 (6VP, 1L, 4S, dazed), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 4PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 5HP, dying), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (2VP, 1S, nullified), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

One of the guards nods over to the room nearby as Michelle blasts weakly at the Mole. "That'll go to communications. If you need an external line, they can connect you."

_Attack roll: 18 hits thanks to the Mole being dazed! Wee!_
_Damage save (DC12): 5 (1S, stunned)_

_OOC: I wish I knew what you wanted with the phone, because the card Thunder gave you for Loco doesn't have a number on it. It has a button you push to beep him for help, and a homing device so he can find out where you are._

Neutron cuts loose another blast at Flick. Her tendrils snap outwards, the beam coalesces into a ball. With a grunt she sends the energy streaking back at Neutron! It slams into his leg, leaving a painful burn.

_Attack roll: 22 hits!_
_Deflection: 24 succeeds.... Reflection! Cursed VP useage!_
_Reflection: 22 hits_
_Damage save (DC15): 11 fails (1L)_

As Johan carries Anna, she semi-lucidly demands to be let down. When you don't immediately react, she pulls an arm free of one of your doubles, grabbing at it with her other arm. She reaches into the arm, yanks a wire free, letting it spark freely, lining up Flick. Her gun overcharges, energy surging around her arm as her cannon pops up, and she cuts loose a powerful pulse of sonic blast across the hall at Flick. The energy surge flashes out, knocking you and your doubles back and she drops to the ground with barely a sound. Flick's tendrils, still extended from batting aside Vince and Neutron's attacks, miss the oncoming blast, and she slams into the wall, sliding down unconscious.

_Attack roll: 24 hits_
_Deflection roll: 20 fails_
_Damage save (DC25): 13 (1L, knocked out!)_
_Fort save (DC10): 10 succeeds (Anna had no hero points remaining, and is now dying again)_

Mason looks at Straightjacket. "Ok, this is a neat trick, but you know what? I bet I can break his concentration," he says with a cold grin. Raising one foot up, he stomps down on the ground, and things go flying! With the exception of Vincent, every single person in the warehouse is knocked to the ground, the containment units either topple over or teeter in place dangerously. The EPIC van is sent skidding into the wall, but doesn't overturn.

_Reflex save (DC29): Nobody can make it but Vince... and he does with a 29!_
_Concentration check (DC15): Loki 15! Woot! The illusion holds!_

_Everyone but Vince is now prone._

"Damn... he's good. But I can still see you, boy," he says with an evil smile. One step and he's at the prone Straightjacket, driving his stoney foot into his stomach with all his strength! Pain shoots through Straightjacket as his breath is driven from his body and he feels intense cold in his gut as something ruptures within him.

_VILLAINOUS SURGE!_

_Attack roll: 29 hits_
_Damage save (DC32): 8 (HP 14) fails (1L, disabled) -- Yeah, you were right, that hurts_

"Drop the illusion, or I'll finish him real slow," he says with obvious pleasure. He cocks his head then, assuming a relaxed and tauntingly unconcerned stance. "Yeah, I'm here. They didn't even get out of the warehouse. We had to come get a truck. I'm just picking a kid to mail in pieces to my brother and then..." he pauses. "Well, is there any of them I can have?" He pauses again. "How about an arm or leg or something." He pauses again. "Alright, the mercs then? And the SAP guards?" Another pause. "Alright, at least the day won't be a total loss."

He looks down at Straightjacket. "Lucky punk," he says with a smirk, poking him with his foot.

Anithos limps off behind one of the fallen containment units.

Cosmo doesn't seem to trust Mason however, cutting loose a powerful energy beam at him again, trying to remove the thug's powers. The beam strikes Mason squarely in the chest, and his stoney vissage looks somewhat surprised for a moment. He fights off the power briefly, then, with the sound of falling stone on cement, his stoney skin falls from him in small pieces. He blinks rapidly as the illusion around him starts to fade.

"Alright," he says, seeming more or less unphased by the turn of events. "Someone wants some pain before I leave," he growls at Cosmo. You can hear an audible hum coming from Mason, mechanical in nature, as bracers on his arms start to glow brightly. "I hope you didn't think that would stop me, punk."

Monica leaves Mantis behind the protective cover of a containment unit, kips up and in an orange blur streaks across the room towards Mason. She slashes at him as she zips past. Her claws rake down his back, tearing his shirt, but grate against something almost metallicly. Mason grunts none-the-less, the attack obviously being felt.

Mantis gives a shriek as she pops her shoulder back into place, nearly fainting from the effort. She staggers to her feet uncertainly.

_*Loki, SJ and Vince are up.* Remember, Loki and SJ are prone, and SJ is disabled which greatly reduces what he can do. Mason is no longer affected by Loki's illusion._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 24, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Xi 25 (1L, 2S, disabled), Jackal 24 (4HP), Raisa 18 (3HP), Kevin 18 (3HP, 3L, 1S), Li 15 (1S), Dara 12 (3HP, 1S), Carl 11 (4HP), X12 5 (2HP), Gang [1] 3_

X12, Li and Jackal all assault the gang members as they swarm in.  Defense is not on the gang's minds as they throw themselves at you.  Three thugs go down immediately.  While Li and X12 are using lethal attacks, Jackal is using his fists, not his claws.

_Attack roll:  16 hits_
_Damage save (DC15):  12 fails (dying)_

The thugs swarm outward, surrounding you as they attack.  Jackal and Li both manage to avoid any harm, while Raisa's thick skin protects her from the thugs attacks.  Kevin is hit once, a deep sword wound to his side.  Carl's force field acts like Raisa's thick skin, deflecting all blows.  Dara barely avoid being disembowled, and receives a club in the back as a result of her deft move, knocking the wind out of her.  X12 isn't attacked at all, being too far for gang members to reach, though they certainly swarm towards him.

From inside the cave, the two flame thrower wielding men hold their attacks, prepared to launch a firey assault.

Jackal spins and knocks one of the thugs flying with a backwards fist, while Raisa again slams her fist hard into the ground, sending another shockwave rolling out.  This time, everyone manages to avoid getting stunned or knocked out, at least among you.  Xi is sent hard into the cliff, landing with a shattered forearm, the bone breaking the skin.  A similar fate awaits both flying mutants, who are sent flying, landing with obvious broken bones.

Among the thugs, a grand total of three are left on their feet.  Bodies are strewn about like at a New Years Eve kegger, and there is a big crater that Raisa now kneels in.

Badly wounded, Kevin mimics Jackal, taking a very defensive stance as he awaits the regeneration powers he now has to take hold.

_OOC:  I have the powers, feats and skills listed at home.  I'll list them out for you if you still have them mimiced when you get back._

Li takes down one of the thugs, driving her forearm fin into his spine, killing him instantly, while Dara takes a far less violent, but obviously painful approach, mentally blasting the man who struck her.  He screams and collapses unconscious.

Carl grins, then opens his mouth wide, a cone of vibrating energy waving down the tunnel.  It strikes both men with their flamethrowers, bursting the fuel tanks.  The explosion pours flames to near the entrance of the tunnel, the last of them licking up on the roof.  The screams of the two men soon fade, as does the fire, replaced by the smell of burnt human flesh.

The last thug was one of the ones charging X12, but he looks like all he wants to do is run the heck away.  He's already changing course to get away from all of you and run down the hill.

_*X12 is up!*  Isn't it nice to completely overpower your opponents for once?  I bet the SAA gang is envying that round._


----------



## buzzard (Jul 24, 2004)

"Arrghh! I hate being right. I think somethings broke inside.  Cosmo, I don't that's such a good idea. Let him go. " Says John as he crawls back to where he left his dad. 

buzzard


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 24, 2004)

"Michael," X12 says, motioning Jackal towards the fleeing thug. He then starts advancing on Xi, sheathing the sai, and motions for Dara to follow him.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 25, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Xi 25 (2S, KO), Jackal 24 (4HP), Raisa 18 (3HP), Kevin 18 (3HP, 2L, 1S), Li 15 (1S), Dara 12 (3HP, 1S), Carl 11 (4HP), X12 5 (2HP), Gang [1] 3_

Jackal looks at the fleeing man.  "At least one had enough brains to one," he says, not moving to give chase.  The goon doesn't look back, and just keeps running like mad.

_Innuendo:  8 fails... Michael figured you were just pointing out that one was running.  He agreed that the guy was running._

Xi lays motionless, still unconscious, as you move towards him, though he appears to be quickly healing.

_And that's the end of that particular combat._


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 25, 2004)

X12 sighs, but doesn't give chase.  "I wanted you to intercept him; he might bring reinforcements, and then we'll have to fight our way back out of the complex as well," he says to Michael, "but if the reinforcements are anything like these that won't be much of an issue.  I guess I need to work more on my signals," he concludes with a bit of a silly grin.

Cocking his head towards Dara -- "Can you sense any remaining influence still controlling Xi, Dara," he asks, kneeling down beside Xi.  "If he's himself, I'll bring him around."


----------



## Deva (Jul 25, 2004)

" I don't know if that's such a good idea, X." Raisa says when X moves toward Xi. "It would be nice to have him on our side but if Sho was controlling him to the extreme that he'd attack us, and even if she's out now, she could do it again. I don't like the idea of having his powers at my back if he's not controlling them."


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 25, 2004)

"If Dara can't assure me he's clean, then we'll need to find a way to restrain before he comes to on his own," X12 replies to Raisa.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 26, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"Geeze, Raisa," Dara says, sounding somewhat upset.  "If she's gone, she's gone.  You know that.  By your thinking, we shouldn't be trusting _you _to go in there with us since Sho's taken control of you before.  And at least he didn't nearly kill me while not under Sho's influence," she says as she narrows her eyes and looks at Xi for a few moments.  "Oh, he's fine," she says.  "He's not going to remember any of it though."

Xi is already waking up before you even get close.  He sits up groggily.  "What happened..." he says, then you spies X12.  "You," he says, eyes narrowing dangerously.

"Oh, he's pretty upset about you still," Dara says.


----------



## Deva (Jul 26, 2004)

"You probably shouldn't," Raisa mutters under her breath. "I don't."

She sighs and rests her staff across her shoulders. "What's the last thing you remember Xi? Anything about the layout of the caves perhaps that might help us find Master Wen?"


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 26, 2004)

"Hate me later, Xi -- we came here to get Master Wen and you out of here, and then you won't have to talk to me again," X12 says.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 26, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"Yet another time you've caused me disfigurement," he rasps, waving his hand with a missing finger. "And you think I will magically stop hating you?  You pompous ass!" he says, quickly coming to his feet, his wounds closing as he does so.

"Can it an answer Raisa's question," Carl says, still watching down the tunnel.

"I didn't see a thing.  They blindfolded me, then I got knocked out and woke up out here," Xi says, still glaring at X12.

"I have an idea," Dara says.  "Heal and wake that one up again," she says, pointing again at the woman.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2004)

Kevin take the gun of one of the goon that is laying down on the ground. 

"At least, like that, I won't have to be on the first line and lose again my powers." he told to himself. He walks down to Xi, where the others have gathered and listen to what they say.

_What is she thinking about?_


----------



## Elementor (Jul 26, 2004)

Seeing that both Cosmo and Monica effected Mason, Vince sees this as possibly our only chance to take him down.  Focusing his defense on Mason, Vince performs a run by attack at superspeed as he Mach One Punches one of the humming bracers on Mason's forearms.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 26, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (4VP, 1L, 2S, KO), Cosmo 25 (6HP), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1HP, 1L, 5PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (3HP, 3L, disabled), Vince 15 (3HP, 1S), Mole 15 (6VP, 1L, 4S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 5PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 2S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (2L, 3S, 5HP, dying), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (2VP, 1S, nullified), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

Ignoring the Mole with Mason stomping on Straightjacket, Loki runs forward, a gout of flame flashing from his hands at Mason.  Mason crosses his bracers infront of him reflexively, appearing completely unhurt by the attack.

_Attack roll:  20 hits_
_Will save (DC17):  24 succeeds_

Straightjacket manages to crawl a short distance away, wiping the blood from his mouth that seems to be coming up the back of his throat.  Mason doesn't even pay attention to him.

Vince leaves the Mole and the unconscious Flick and zips across the warehouse towards Mason.  He flashes out a punch at the metal bracer, connecting solidly.  The bracer sparks violently, the components within it shorting out as the outer plate cracks apart.  Mason flings the damaged bracer aside, looking really, really mad.  His other bracer continues to hum.  How effective it will be alone, you don't know.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20_
_Damage save (DC29):  23 fails by more than 5_

There is the sound of breaking rock back where Vince and Loki came from as the Mole, Flick over his shoulder, seems to have decided that it's time to leave, and tunnels rapidly into the wall of the warehouse, through the thick steel wall even, though it slows him a bit.  After mere moments, he's over twenty feet in, and tunnelling in a turning fashion so that soon you won't be able to even see him!

_*Metal Mistress, Neutron and Johan are up!*_

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
Unfortunately, Kevin finds no useable firearms on any of the gang members.  For some reason, with the exception of a very few of them with rifles, none of the gang had firearms on them.  The guns that were around were pretty much destroyed by Raisa's attacks.  All that's left are weapons like the ones you already have, though they aren't as fine a quality.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 26, 2004)

"You know what, Xi -- Screw off.  I didn't tell you to leave -- I told you to prepare for a fight; you left on your own.  And I sure as hell didn't capture you and cut off your finger.  I was going to apologize for being wrong before, and for you leaving to avoid Prophet, but now you can pry apologies from my cold, dead throat," X12 replies, meeting Xi steely gaze dead on.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2004)

"For the sake of all that is sane in this world! Why did you do that for? I just barely patched you together," Johan says as he and his duplicates start to stop Anna's wounds.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 26, 2004)

After clicking the pager button to get Loco Michelle will use detect ferrous metals on Mason. If it is ferrous, she will attempt to lift Mason  off the ground.

If it isn't she will take a shot at Mole as he flees.

Powers and actions: forcefield - free action, push pager button - free action, detect ferrous metals - half action, energy control - half action <or> energy bolt - half action


----------



## Agamon (Jul 27, 2004)

Hoping Mason is now defenseless, Neutron will aim an energy blast at him.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 27, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (4VP, 1L, 2S, KO), Cosmo 25 (6HP, 1L, disabled), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1HP, 1L, 6PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (3HP, 3L, 1S, disabled), Vince 15 (3HP, 1S), Mole 15 (6VP, 1L, 4S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 6PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 3S, fatigued, Anaconda infected, stunned), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (3L, 2S, 5HP, disabled), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (3VP, 3S, nullified), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

The small paging card flashes after Michelle activates it.  How long it will be until Loco manages to arrive, she has no idea.  The bracers Mason is wearing are some sort of metallic alloy, and she tries to lift him from the ground.  Mason's arms barely start to raise however, before he tugs them free with little effort.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Opposed check:  MM 15, Mason 24_

Neutron cuts loose an energy blast at Mason.  The blast glances off his arm, leaving a cauterized wound.  Mason barely seems to notice the wound.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Damage save (DC17):  15 fails (1S)_

One of Johan's duplicates still has a medical kit, though for treating the electrical burns Anna has from her blaster shorting out, he can do very little.  Still, he manages to wrap some gauze around the worst of the wounds.

_Medicine check (DC15):  15 succeeds_

Mason looks unphased by the whole loss of powers and damage to his one bracer... well, at least he doesn't seem concerned.  He charges straight at Cosmo, leading with his right fist, and following it up with a roundhouse kick.  The fist sends Cosmo's head jerking to the side, but he manages to lean back unnaturally far to avoid the kick.

_Attack roll:  19 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  18 fails (1L)_

_VILLAINOUS SURGE!_

_Attack roll:  16 misses_

Out of nowhere, Mason explodes into action as he seizes the moment his attack has given him, launching quick series of attacks that surprises you all considering he doesn't have his power borne of stone.

_VP to seize the moment!_

The veins on his neck and arms stand out as he slams his hands together!  Wind explodes outward, slamming into everyone within 30 feet with a deafening roar!

_Reflex saves (DC 17):  Monica 22, Cosmo 20, Neutron 11, Vince (automatic), Loki 7 (HP 16), Straighjacket 21, Metal Mistress 20, Johan 21 [4, 9, 17, 17], Anna 11 [I'm adding protection to damage saves for simplicity]_

_Damage save (DC20):  Monica 20, Cosmo 18 (1S), Vince 11 [HP 23], Straightjacket 18 (1S), Metal Mistress 26, Johan 23 [11, 12 -- two duplicates destroyed]_
_Damage save (DC25):  Neutron 16 (1S, stunned), Loki 16 (1S, stunned), Johan [18, 9 -- two duplicates destroyed], Anna 12 (1L, disabled)_

The guards all start blasting at Mason again, and once more, their weapons prove completely ineffective... except one shot that penetrates the protection the bracers grant, but deflects off Mason's skin without harm.

In the wake of his attack and ignoring the guards, Mason leaps into the air with a primal scream, fists clenched above his head.  He comes down, defense obviously tossed to the wayside, driving both fists into Cosmo's shoulder with all his might.  A small visual shockwave radiates out from the hit, and you can hear the pop of Cosmo's shoulders seperating over the sound of the impact.  Somehow, Cosmo maintains his concentration on his power, trying to stagger away, pain etched on his face.

_VILLAINOUS SURGE!_

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Damage save (DC25):  14 (1L, disabled)_

_...Mason's turn is done for this round.  With no other threats, you can all go.  Except Neutron, who is stunned and won't get a turn._

Monica pounces on Mason, slashing at him again, drawing long and bloody welts up his arm.  He bats at her without concern, either not noticing the wounds or not caring about them.

Mantis leaps at him as well, driving both insectoid arms at him like lances.  He catches one in a meaty hand, and flips her past him, though she lands lightly on her feet with an insect-like hiss.

_*Everyone is up!*_

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
Xi's hands start to glow, an eerie green, and he takes a step towards you, but Li steps between both of you.

"I will not have this foolishness endanger my grandfather further.  You will both be silent!" she shouts, the first time you have heard her ever raise her voice in anger.

"_I said_ wake her up!" Dara insists, and X12 feels nautious as he suddenly, very much against his will, turns around and marches awkwardly to where Dara is before he regains control of his body.  "And I swear if you two twins don't can it, you'll both spend the rest of our time in China thinking you're little girls."

Carl actually laughs at that.


----------



## Elementor (Jul 27, 2004)

Absolutely amazed that Cosmo managed to maintain his concentration through Masons' onslaught, Vince doesnt want to let Cosmo down and throws everything he has into this round.  "Everyone unload on Mason right NOW!!  This may be our only chance.  Neutron try to take out his other bracer, I doubt I could break it again."

With caution to the wind, Vince launches into a full charge at Mason and throws everything he has into it as he becomes a Mach One cannonball.  

OOC:  If there is someway to do an all out attack that sacrifices defense for attack or damage, I would like to do that too.

Powers:  Superspeed, Charging Mason, Dodge on Mason Def 29 (I think it drops to 27 with the charge), Mach One Punch


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 27, 2004)

"He started it," X12 mutters as he kneels next to the unconscious flying woman again.  He takes a deep breath and places a hand on her forehead.

_OOC: Powers - Healing._


----------



## Mule (Jul 27, 2004)

Loki will level a dazzle attack at Mason.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 27, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Flick 31 (4VP, 1L, 2S, KO), Cosmo 25 (6HP, 1L, disabled), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1HP, 1L, 6PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (3HP, 3L, 1S, disabled), Vince 15 (4HP, 2S), Mole 15 (6VP, 1L, 4S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 6PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 3S, fatigued, Anaconda infected, stunned), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (3L, 2S, 5HP, disabled), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (3VP, 4S, nullified), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

Loki tries to blind Mason with a ray of light, but the big man easily ducks the shot.

_Attack roll:  11 misses_

Vince charges in, throwing himself behind his punch.  He catches Mason squarely in the jaw, but slams into the big man hard, bouncing back winded.

_OOC:  Best you can do is ram him... It'll give you +3 to damage, but you might get hurt._

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  Mason 21 fails (1S)_
_Damage save (DC18):  Vince 12 fails (1S, stunned)... HP spent to counter the stun immediately_

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
X12 touches the woman and gets the headache the woman must have been feeling.  Her broken bones mend before your eyes and she blinks awake.  She looks furious for just a moment, then her eyes glaze over.

"Her name is Quey," Dara says.  "I'm not so good at reading inner thoughts, so you'll just have to ask her questions.  She'll answer you readily enough, won't you Quey?"

"Sure.  As long as you heal my brother too," she says.

Dara shrugs.  "May as well do it.  Li can bind him first anyway."

Li is doing just that as Dara suggests it.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 27, 2004)

Destroy the bracer. Michelle tells the security guards as she tries to do just that.

Powers: forcefield - free action, leadership - free action, energy blast - half action <hp if attack roll is 16 or less>


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2004)

Kevin go give an hand to Li to tie the man up, and take this opportunity to mimic the man powers. Once that down, he stay out of the conversation and just listen.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sucking in wind as his bones snap, X12 sits down hard, wincing for a moment while his body heals.  He waits for Li to subdue the man, then pulls himself up and makes his way over to heal him.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
Strangely, X12 isn't able to throw off the results of his wounds so easily this time.

_Healing check (DC20):  22 succeeds_
_Regeneration check (DC20):  18 fails (heh, don't that just figure)_

_X12 is currently disabled.  You can spend a hero point if you want to try try again._


----------



## buzzard (Jul 28, 2004)

"Goddamn it, that psycho isn't finished." Jon exclaims as he tries to grow to full size again, and move to wrap up Mason once more. 

buzzard


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Cosmo 25 (6HP, 1L, disabled), Monica 22 (3HP, 2S, 1L), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (1HP, 1L, 6PL Insect Control), Straightjacket 18 (3HP, 3L, 1S, disabled), Vince 15 (4HP, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 6PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 3S, fatigued, Anaconda infected, stunned), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (3L, 2S, 5HP, disabled), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (3VP, 4S, nullified, broken bracers), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

Straightjacket manages to grow again, the pain in his gut getting worse, along with the cold feeling he has.  It takes all his effort just to manage to use his power, and he manages to advance some 20 feet towards Mason, putting him in range for an attack, but the pain is too much to execute the attack yet.

Your dad seems to come around, propping himself up on his elbows before rolling using the nearby containment unit to pull himself to his feet.  He staggers out behind you, taking stock of the situation.

_OOC:  HP spent to let you use growth and move towards Mason, but you won't be able to attack until next round as you are limited to a half action._

Metal Mistress shoots a magnetic blast at Mason, her powers rapidly building in strength.  The blast catches the bracer square on, and with a whine and spark, the humming sound stops.

_Attack roll:  17 (HP 23) hits_
_Damage save (DC21):  15 fails (broken)_

The Mole, tunnelling for all he's worth, quickly tunnels a corner and vanishes from the area.  There is a quiet rumble from the tunnel as well.

*Johan is up.*


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2004)

"Bloody 'ell, like the British say..."
Johan concentrates for a moment to bring more duplicates into existence.

[That's first half-action to create four +5 duplicates, and another to create two +7 duplicates. I'm not exactly sure if I still have duplicates in existance from before. If I do, drop one from the latter group first, and the rest from the first group]


----------



## Calinon (Jul 28, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Cosmo 25 (6HP, 1L, disabled), Monica 22 (4HP, 2S, 2L, stunned), Loki 21 (3HP), Mantis 19 (2HP, 4L, 7PL Insect Control, stunned, disabled), Straightjacket 18 (4HP, 4L, 1S, disabled), Vince 15 (5HP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 7PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 3S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (3L, 2S, 5HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (4VP, 5S, nullified, broken bracers), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

Johan duplicates rapidly while the guards open fire into the melee.  While Mason is struck a few times and several blasts go wide, Mason uses those around him effectively as cover, and Vince, Straightjacket and Mantis all end up taking fire!  Vince manages to avoid a shot slicing his way, and another blast bounces off Straightjacket without harm.  Mantis doesn't fair so well, staggering under the guards fire.  Mason himself is struck several times, but manages to throw off most of the damage, escaping nearly entirely unscathed.

Mason uses his clever combat movement as a lead in to another powerful attack!  With a devastating ridge hand, he slams Mantis in the throat.  She clutches at her throat and staggers backwards, unable to breathe, as Mason follows through his strike, slapping Monica with the back of his hand.  She is knocked backwards fifteen feet to the ground.  Mason ducks down as he continues to turn, driving his foot upwards again into Straightjacket's stomach!  Straightjacket is prepared enough to not go down like the others, positioning himself to momentarily halt the assassin's attack.

_VP to sieze the moment again and go first in the round!_

_Attack roll:  27 hits Mantis_
_Damage save (DC25):  12 fails (1L, disabled)_

_Takedown!_

_Attack roll:  29 hits Monica_
_Damage save (DC25):  14 (HP 19) fails (1L, stunned)_

_Rapid takedown!!_

_Attack roll:  19 hits Straightjacket_
_Damage save (DC18):  16 fails (1L)_

While Mason might sense the danger of his situation, he seems supremely confident in his ability to overcome all of you.  He presses his attack, rapidly working his way towards Cosmo, starting with Straightjacket.  

_VILLAINOUS SURGE!!!_

He knifes his hand straight forward, driving it into Straightjacket's thigh... literally!  Straightjacket screams as he feels Mason grab hold of the flesh in his leg, staggering backwards in agony as Mason jerks his hand free, covered in blood and flesh, spinning and striking at Vincent!  Even the speedy Vince can't avoid the speed of the blow.  The blow connects with a resounding _CRACK_ but Vince manages to keep his feet and prevents Mason from advancing directly at Cosmo.

_Attack roll:  Natural 20 (crit) on SJ_
_Damage save (DC21):  8 fails (1L, disabled... again)_

_OOC:  Mason has critical strike, allowing him to crit even those normally immune to critical hits._

_Takedown!_

_Attack roll:  31 hits Vince_
_Damage save (DC25):  19 (HP 24) fails (1L)_

Mason uses the last of his momentum to charge straight into the midst of the huge group of guards, using them effectively as cover against ranged attacks.

There is a quiet whirring sound, sounding like a drill, coming from the elevators.  It's rapidly getting louder, loud enough to be heard over the din of battle easily.

_*Straightjacket, Vincent, Metal Mistress, Neutron and Johan are up again!*  Mason is done again for the round._


----------



## Mimic (Jul 28, 2004)

Now what? Michelle says as she hears the drilling noise

Michelle will move and attempt to get a clear line of fire on Mason, if she can't she will hold her she can.

Powers: Forcefield - free action, Flight -  half action, energy blast - half action/<hold attack>


----------



## Calinon (Jul 29, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
_OOC:  Recovery check (DC20):  29_

X12 has to focus intensely so his regeneration can knit his bones together.  After a minute or so, they do.

_OOC:  It's entirely in your guys' hands if this moves forward at all._


----------



## Elementor (Jul 29, 2004)

"Keep it up Cos,  I'll try to keep him busy."

Once again launching himself bodily against Mason, Vince does another ramming Mach One Punch.

Powers: Superspeed sustained, Dodge still focused on Mason (def 29), Mach One Punch, Ramming for +3 damage


----------



## buzzard (Jul 29, 2004)

Once more Straightjacket will try to wrap up Mason if he's in range. if not, he'll just defend himself. 

buzzard


----------



## Agamon (Jul 29, 2004)

Neutron will move towards the elevator and ready a blast against whatever it is that's making the drilling noise, assuming it makes an appearance this coming round.


----------



## Mordane76 (Jul 29, 2004)

Standing, X12 starts towards the subdued young man.  "I'll heal him, Dara.  Commence with the questioning," he says, kneeling down.  "It would be good to know how many more people are inside, how to get to where Master Wen is being held, and anything helpful about the security of this place and of Master Wen's cell," he says, giving the man the once-over.

_OOC: Medicine check.  If I can bring him around without having to blow Healing (and possibly another HP on disabled), I'd rather go that route first._


----------



## Calinon (Jul 29, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Cosmo 25 (6HP, 1L, disabled), Monica 22 (4HP, 2S, 2L), Loki 21 (4HP), Mantis 19 (2HP, 4L, 7PL Insect Control, disabled), Straightjacket 18 (4HP, 4L, 1S, disabled), Vince 15 (5HP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 7PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 3S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (3L, 2S, 5HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (4VP, 6S, nullified, broken bracers, stunned), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

Straightjacket, now too far away to attack Mason, collapses back against a containment unit, ready to defend himself.  Vince, on the other hand, bursts into the mass of guards to throw himself at Mason again.  For the first time, Mason staggers.  Vince fairs no better however, bouncing off Mason as their heads collide after he delivers his punch.

_Attack roll:  19 hits_
_Damage save (DC27):  Mason 21 fails (1S, stunned)_
_Damage save (DC18):  Vince 11 fails (1S, stunned)_

Michelle is unable to get a clear shot at Mason, at least one where hitting a guard isn't a distinct possibility.  She waits to see if an opening will present itself, as Neutron readies an attack against whatever is coming down the elevator shaft.

*Loki and Johan are both up!*

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
_OOC:  You have absolutely no gear to treat medical wounds.  The only thing you can really do is stabilize someone who is dying.  So healing it is._

X12 ends up resorting to his healing power.  The man recovers from his injuries, though his broken leg doesn't fully heal, nor does he wake up.  X12 manages to recover quickly enough this time.  Quey seems satisfied with the results and ready to answer questions.

_Disabled recovery check:  14 man, 21 X12_
_KO recovery check:  9 man_


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2004)

"Well, lady, we will start by asking the easy question. Where is Wen, where is Sho, where is Mia, and how much more people there is in that cave and where they are? And if you can give us all this with a little description of how to reach the important point, it would be fine. A little guided tour in other words."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 29, 2004)

Johan's first duplicates will advance to try and punch MasonThe latter duplicates and himself will proceed to get Anna to relative safety.

[duplicates will try and punch Mason if he is close enough, using Charge if needed and the guards aren't in the way]


----------



## Mule (Jul 29, 2004)

His efforts not having any effect on Mason, Loki will return to helping Johan with the injured Anna.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 29, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"The old man?  He's tied down to a bed in one of the barracks.  They keep him unconscious, at least after he and that one nearly escaped," she says nodding to Xi.  Miss Tanaka is with Tauri in the main hall, guarding the old man, while Miss Tanaka keeps him unconscious.  Miss Toan has taken over another chamber in another section of the cavern that's been put off limits to nearly everyone.  Apparently she's preparing to "play" with some Yik fellow or something.

"There's not much to tour.  There's a few tunnels off this main one, but mostly just for the barracks.  The main hall and store rooms are at the end a few hundred feet in.  Miss Toan's area is off the main hall as well.  Most of the guys were out here, or came out I think.  Probably just Tauri's gang left.  Ten or fifteen maybe?"

Dara is concentrating quite hard to keep Quey answering comfortably.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Cosmo 25 (6HP, 1L, disabled), Loco 24, Monica 22 (4HP, 2S, 2L), Loki 21 (4HP), Mantis 19 (2HP, 4L, 7PL Insect Control, disabled), Alan Cashman 19 (1HP, grappled), Straightjacket 18 (4HP, 4L, 1S, disabled), Vince 15 (5HP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 7PL Magnetic Control, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 3S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (3L, 2S, 5HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (4VP, 8S, nullified, broken bracers, stunned, grappled), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

As Loki joins Johan (x3) moving Anna, the other Johan's run into the fray.  Guards scrambling away from Mason get in the way, and in the press of bodies, Johan can't land a solid blow, even against the stunned Mason who defends himself with vigor.

_OOC:  Only one can charge, the rest need to just move and attack._

_Attack rolls:  6, 7, 10, 5_

The guards open fire, somewhat bolstered at the state of Mason, but some panicking at his suddenly close proximity.  The cover granted by the press of bodies now around him is effective.  Two guards actually end up shot, as does Johan, though his armor manages to absorb the blasts.

Behind the guards, the drill-like sound intensifies and the middle elevator door bends and peels towards the warehouse.  From within, a whirling and spinning... something ...emerges.  It's a blur of gold and blue spinning in place.  With a surprising suddenness, the blur stops, revealing a perfectly toned brazilian man in a gloriously tailored blue and gold bodysuit.

"Louco chegou, Trovão! Espere... você não são Trovão," the man says looking at Michelle.  "O que é isto? O pedreiro? Você assassino traiçoeiro! Por que eu não o sou surpreendido são envolvidos? Visitou a minha pátria para o último tempo!" the man exclaims, focussed on Mason.

_OOC:  Of course, none of you except Vince get the entire thing.  Johan manages to pick up enough to figure out that the man is Loco, who is the leader of the Elite Special Forces of the SAA._

_*Vince hears...* Loco has arrived, Thunder!  Wait... you are not Thunder.  What is this?  Mason?  You treacherous assassin!  Why am I not surprised you are involved?  You have visited my homeland for the last time!_

_If Neutron really really wants to blast Loco, he can _

Loco bursts into motion again, spinning like a top with an accompanying loud, nearly painful, drilling sound.  The speed he moves at towards the fray is significantly faster than Vince moves, and he deftly dodges guards and Johan's en route to Mason.  Though you don't see the fists, you hear a solid series of rapid punches, and Mason reels from several strikes.  Amazingly, even bereft of powers, Mason doesn't go down!

Monica leaps up, trying to come down on top of Mason, but the big man rolls out of the surrounding attackers, and she lands on the concrete instead.  Mantis continues clutching at her throat, unable to breathe, her face turning red.

A man, glowing green and dressed in an EPIC uniform, and one none of you have ever seen before, rushes past Straightjacket.  "I'll get him, boy!" he shouts as he slams into Mason from behind, locking his arm around the killer's throat!  The man looks oddly familiar, but you can't quite place it.  Mason's eyes bulge out from the pressure.

_*Straightjacket, Loki, Vince, Neutron, Johan and Metal Mistress are up.*  Remember, ranged attacks on a grappled opponent hits a random person in the grapple.  Mason and his attacker have cover as well._


----------



## Velmont (Jul 29, 2004)

"Another thing for my personal info. What can you do with your powers, except flying? And your brother too."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 30, 2004)

Neutron is hurt, tired, sick, not a hand-to-hand fighter and doesn't want to hurt one of the good guys by mistake.  He'll just pass, waiting either for an opening to blast Mason, or to use his powers to shakle him if he's taken down.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 30, 2004)

"No! Dad, don't! He's too dangerous!""Yells John as he moves in to help grapple Mason. 

buzzard


----------



## Mimic (Jul 30, 2004)

Michelle will once again hold her attack until she can get a clear line of fire.

Straightjacket, who is the man? Johan help Tara.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 30, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"I would think my powers would be readily apparent, not that it is any business of yours," she says, sounding quite irritated at the question.  "And that's my _twin_ brother," she adds.

"Uh, guys," Jackal says.  "Shouldn't we like..." he says, looking into the cave.

"The longer we wait out here, the more danger Master Wen will be in," Xi says simply.

_OOC:  Helloooooo Raisa.  Are you still playing?_


----------



## buzzard (Jul 30, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Michelle will once again hold her attack until she can get a clear line of fire.
> 
> Straightjacket, who is the man? Johan help Tara.




"You blind or what?! It's my Dad. Dad! Get back, you've got no business with somebody like Mason. "

buzzard


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 30, 2004)

The four that were attacking Mason pull back and go to help Tara while the three carrying Anna keep doing that.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 31, 2004)

"You're both right. Come on! Let's find Wen. We get him and get out of here. No time wasting chasing anyone, or talking or take vengeance or anything. Li, I'll mimic your power, better to have more option than none."


----------



## Calinon (Jul 31, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"Very well," Li replies, though she still sounds uncomfortable at the thought.  As you touch her, and mimic her powers, you understand why.  You feel ridges open in your skin as super-strong fins burst from your forearms, shins and calves painfully.  Slits open up on your back, and involuntarily you draw breath through them.  You realize they are gills, and breathing becomes quite painful through them, though you feel it is mitigated by your clothing.  You could probably breath while completely submerged in whater.  A membrane forms over your eyes, completely transparent, giving you visual acuity you've never had.  Momentarily, you feel as if you are able to see miles, and you glance down the cave, seeing perfectly clearly in the darkness of it, though only in black and white.  You hearing is very sensitive, as is your sense of smell.  Your hands are somewhat sticky as well, which is probably due to whatever it is she exudes from her hands.

_Powers:  Aquatic +7 [Energy blast (flaw: require sufficient water source), Water Breathing, Swimming, Super-senses] (stunt:  immunity (pressure) (cost 5PP); Natural Weapons +7 (extra: retractable) (cost 3PP), Snare +7 (flaw: touch) (cost 1PP)_

"I can lead you through the caves if you like," Quey says.  "But it's pretty straightforward.  I'd like to get my brother to the doctor in town though," she adds, looking off towards Mai Pei.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area
*_Initiatives: Cosmo 25 (6HP, 1L, disabled), Loco 24 (1HP), Monica 22 (4HP, 2S, 2L), Loki 21 (4HP), Mantis 19 (2HP, 4L, 7PL Insect Control, disabled), Alan Cashman 19 (1HP, 1L), Straightjacket 18 (5HP, 4L, 1S, disabled), Vince 15 (5HP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress 13 (1HP, 1L), Neutron 12 (5HP, 2L, 3S, fatigued, Anaconda infected), Johan 7 (2HP, 2S), Anna 6 (3L, 2S, 5HP, disabled, KO), Rebound 5 (5HP, 1S , fatigued, KO), Mason 4 (5VP, 12S, 1L, nullified, broken bracers, grappled, unconscious), Anithos 0 (6VP, disabled)_

"I taught you everything I know, boy, and there's no melted steel for me to get tossed in this time!" the man shouts back at Straightjacket.  Mason is tugging at the man's arm, but can't break the hold.

Vince tries to punch Mason, but misses wildly, his jerking in SJ's dad's hold making him hard to hit.

_Attack roll:  7 misses_

Straightjacket moves forward, limping heavily, and while he makes it within reach, the pain in his stomach and leg is too much to allow him to attack.

_HP for a half action (movement).  Any more actions will drop you to dying._

With everyone holding their attacks for a clear shot, Johan and Loki helping Anna and Mantis, Mason tenses up, veins bulging on his arms and neck.  He grabs hold of SJ's dad's arm and slowly pulls it off his throat, just enough to slam the back of his head into the older man's face.  SJ's dad staggers backwards, stunned, though he quickly shakes off the effect.  Lunging after the assault, Mason plows into the nearby guards with a primal scream.

His effect on them is nothing short of graphically catastrophic.

He snaps the nearest guards neck so quickly that it turns a full 180 degrees and stays there.  Quickly, ten of the guards have already been slain, with several severed limbs, ripped from their bodies, being tossed from the fray.  As the guards fall back, Mason is left exposed, holding a guard by the back of the neck.  Just as Neutron and Metal Mistress launch energy blasts at the assassin, he rips the man's spine out just before both blasts take him in the back.  Unbelievably, while Mason is badly staggered, he doesn't go down!

_Attack rolls:  MM 18 hits, Neutron 20 hits_
_Damage saves (DC 23/22):  15 fails (1S, stunned), 17 fails (1L)_

Luckily, all the damage done to Mason have left him completely vulnerable.  Staggered and bleeding from dozens of wounds, he cannot defend himself against the whirling Loco.  Fists and feet flash from the tornado of Loco, slamming Mason repeatedly.  As Mason drops finally to his knees, three more rapid spinning kicks by Loco put drop Mason to his side, unconscious... for now.


----------



## buzzard (Jul 31, 2004)

This would seem like an opportune time for John to collapse. 

"Uhhhnnn" as he falls limply to the floor. 

buzzard


----------



## Deva (Jul 31, 2004)

"We won't need a guide," Raisa says. "But we are going to need Dara's powers and she can't be occupied with this one the entire time. Just tie her up, leave her here with her brother and the others, and let's get Master Wen already."

She starts toward the entrance, and as she passes Carl she mutters to him. "If that bitch gets inside my head again, I'm trusting you to take me down. I've hurt enough people today."


----------



## Agamon (Jul 31, 2004)

Sanjay follows John's cue and stumbles back to the nearest wall and slides down it in a slumped position.  "I don't feel so good."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2004)

Michelle is relievied to watch Mason finally fall until she surveys the destruction that he did before he fell.

She turns towards one of the remaining security personal. I want a medical team down here now, we have wounded and I want him so drugged up he won't wake up for a month. She nods towards Mason at the last part.

She gestures towards one of the broken elevator doors ripping it the rest of the way off its hinges, she attempts to wrap up Mason and lift him off the ground as she floats down towards Loco.

Thank you for responding so quickly Loco, I'm Michelle, we are part of the new EPIC team. Thunder gave me your pager in case we got over our head. Ghost was here as well and there might be more Anarchy members close by.


----------



## Mule (Aug 1, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> His effect on them is nothing short of graphically catastrophic.



Loki will graphically lose his lunch.  He then sets his jaw and wades into the bloody mess to see what he can do to stop some bleeding.  "You are a f***ing animal!" he yells at the prone form of Mason, and kicks him as hard as he can in his stony head (much to the chagrin of Loki's toes)


----------



## Elementor (Aug 1, 2004)

Vince heads over and helps Cosmo.  "Good job man.  I hate to make your head any bigger but we just did what no one thought was possible.  We took down Mason and a big part of that was you." (Vince sees if there is anything he can do to help Cosmo with his Medicine +3)

Once Cosmo is looked after, Vince heads over to Mason and watches to make sure he doesnt wake back up.  A Mach One Punch ready to plow him at Superspeed if he regains consciousness.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2004)

Kevins take a deep breath, just to get use to this new feeling. "Strange, but not a bad feeling..." he tells to himself. "We won't need a guide, and he may need a doctor" Kevin said, pointing the male twin. "That's my opinion."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 1, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*
"Not a chance!" a security guard exclaims to Michelle's request.  "No civilian steps foot in here until _he_ is secured," he says, pointing at the unconscious Mason.

As Loki kicks Mason, something that doesn't hurt Loki in the slightest since the man is without his powers, Loco yanks him backwards.  "While you may wish to kill him, I wish him tried and executed publicly.  More than the few of us here should witness this one fall on the world stage."

Vince moves to tend to Cosmo, and with both of his shoulders violently seperated, there is little Vince can do, except try to pop them back in place.  Cosmo shakes his head.  "I have a better idea," he groans.  He hobbles over on his knees to where Mason is and...

_CHOMP!_

Cosmo bites hard into Mason's neck.  Cosmo's shoulders jerk, as do Mason's as the boy's shoulders are healed and Mason's are violently dislocated.  Cosmo doesn't release the unconscious man until all of his wounds fade, and Mason is looking very pale indeed.  Pretty much everyone nearby looks on with a shocked expression.  Cosmo stands easily, appearing completely healed, though very tired.

"He won't be getting his powers back now," Cosmo smirks.  "Now get some doctors down here like Metal Mistress said!"  The guard quickly radios the all clear and requests medical assistance.

_Michelle's diplomacy check (assisted by Cosmo):  27_

Sanjay collapses against the wall and Monica is quickly bounding over to him, nuzzling him affectionately and trying to comfort the Anaconda ridden hero.  "You were so brave," she says, giving him a big kiss.

Straightjacket's father, ignoring any remaining questions as to his identity, is equally quick to his son's side, though thankfully, there is no nuzzling involved there.  Instead, he just works to stem the flow of blood from SJ's leg.  He still has a fairly intense green glow about him.

Anna lays motionless and Tara sits slumped against a damaged containment unit.  Rebound is barely stirring from where he impacted the Mole.

"Then you must be the one who has cancelled his power," Loco says at Cosmo, who simply nods in response.  "If Mason has fallen and no others have shown themselves, Anarchy is not nearby," Loco says with assurance.  But, you have seen Ghost?" Loco asks Michelle.  "None ever have gotten a description of the villain before," he says, then looks around.  "A guard upstairs warned me of other villains within the facility.  What happened to them?"

Doctors and medics, most probably scientists at the facility start exiting the working elevators.  Many rush about to tend to various injuries, but an equal amount rush about to containment units, assessing them for leaks.  It troubles you a fair amount to see that nearly all of them are clothed in biohazard gear.

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
Quey takes her brother and flies off towards Mai Pei.

"She won't be back," Dara says, sounding very certain.

"Good, then let's go," Carl says, striding towards the cave.

You enter the cavern, and find it lit enough for you to see, though it is still dark.  The simple lights strung along the wall at wide intervals, give the cave a slightly foreboding feeling.  Quey's description seems spot on, however, and it takes only a short bit of time to pass a few barracks and come up on what looks like a large cavern ahead.  Most of you hear no voices or movement, but Kevin and Li can both make out the sounds of quiet breathing from somewhere nearby.  The cave echoes make it impossible to determine an accurate direction, but you doubt it is from anywhere behind you.

The scent of the cave is musty, making it hard to pick out any individual scents, though Kevin can detect the faint smell of a familiar perfume from ahead somewhere.

"I say we rush them," Carl says.  "They gotta be in that cavern waiting for us.  Let's not disappoint, huh?"

Michael seems in agreement with that, though Li, Xi and X12 don't seem to share the same enthusiasm of a headlong rush.


----------



## Deva (Aug 1, 2004)

"You're both nuts," Raisa says in a low voice so it doesn't echo too much. "Rushing into 15 or so armed gang members plus two rather powerful mutants not exactly the best idea. Yes, they're waiting for us but I don't plan on running head long into any traps they've got set up for us. Been there, done that, don't want to do it again. We do this right and make sure that they can't get the drop on us because we missed something going in."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2004)

"Thanks, kitten," Sanjay says, managing a smile.  "You weren't lacking in the bravery department either, charging at Mole and Mason like that.  At least they didn't hurt that pretty face of yours."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2004)

"Raisa is right, and someone is near. I can hear him breathing. Iw ouldn't be surprise to be Mia. I can smell her perfum. Rushing would be acting like fools. And trying to surprise them is now impossible. They've heard us, and they wait for us. We can retreat from here. Better fail to save Wen than to lose half of us. We have an escaping route, and place to fight here. Better to take them here."

Kevin take a step foawrd the group and start to shout.

"Mia! You owe me a drink, why don't you show up yourself and let's talk!"


----------



## Mimic (Aug 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "If Mason has fallen and no others have shown themselves, Anarchy is not nearby," Loco says with assurance. But, you have seen Ghost?" Loco asks Michelle. "None ever have gotten a description of the villain before," he says, then looks around. "A guard upstairs warned me of other villains within the facility. What happened to them?"




Yea we saw Ghost, Michelle says tiredly as she lands next to Loco. As for the others that would have been Mole and his crew, speaking of which has anyone seen Anithos? Loki is he hiding behind an illusion?

Someone had paid Mole to steal some nasty biological agent, we were here to stop them, we were fighting them when Mason and Ghost showed up, I think they were after the same thing. Michelle pauses at this point. No, no they weren't, Ghost threw the last container to Mason before he stole the truck so that means they were after something else and were using the fight to get it unnoticed.

Mole and them got away but they didn't get what they come for.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"Better to _fail_?!" Li exclaims, followed by a resounding slap to Kevin's face before he can shout anything.  "I am not leaving here without my grandfather," she says angrily at him.  "There are seven of us, and look what Raisa did to over thirty armed men outside."

"How exceptionally noble," comes a whispy voice from somewhere nearby.  A thin white line of a smile appears on the shadows of the wall.  It quickly vanishes, only to reappear on the other wall.  "I fail to see what Miss Toan wants with you, York.  You are such a defeatist.  But she doesn't actually want the old man, just you."

A shadowy tunnel appears on the wall near Kevin.  "She's down there, waiting for you.  If you go to her now, she'll let the old man go," he says, and another white smile opens near the tunnel.  He sounds quite truthful.

_For those that were in the strip club, this is the same shadowy mutant you've seen before._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*
_OOC:  Loki can't detect any more illusions, nor can he see Anithos at all._

"I will alert the military forces and the rest of my team.  If we are fortunate, we shall find and stop Ghost and this Mole person," Loco says.  "Summon a containment unit," Loco orders one of the guards.  "Keep his powers out of commission as long as possible," he adds to Cosmo.

*Sanjay*
"I'm tougher than I look," Monica says with a twitch of her whiskers as a doctor comes over.

"One is infected with Anaconda over here!" the doctor says.  "Amazing, the innoculation seems to have worked," he says more to himself than anyone.  "We might finally be on to an actual cure..."

Another doctor comes over.  "Excellent, it worked," she says.  "Get him to the treatment center.  We'll need to perform a full blood transfusion as quickly as possible.  The serum won't last long."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 2, 2004)

"Uh, you're amazed it _worked_?" Sanjay says, eyes wide.  "Me too, then, I guess.  A full blood transfusion...oy, that sounds like fun..." he adds, waiting to be taken away.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2004)

"Yes, better fail than have us all killed. That doesn't mean we don't have to try." Kevin says to Li.

"I must have been really entertaining, last time we met. Or she simply don't like the unfinish job."

_If I walk alone, Wen will be free, no one will get hurt, no one would be killed, except me. But it isn't like my life worth something for them. I am just a source of trouble for them, and they make sure I remember it every day... finally, my big mistake have been to decline the Prophet offer. I would have get rid of Mia and she wouldn't had done this. I wouldn't have to live with person who doesn't like me, and make sure I know it... but would X have survived the Jackal's hunt? _


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 2, 2004)

"I don't care what Miss Toan wants -- I'm not about to trade any one of us here for Master Wen.  We all came here to get Master Wen, and we're all leaving here with Master Wen.  Li is right - there are seven of us, and only 17 of them," X12 says, drawing the sai.

"I don't want to run into an obvious ambush, but I'm even more against trading one person for another to the likes of Toan.  And as long as I'm breathing, Kevin... none of us are going to die."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
"I shall tell Miss Toan that you have declined her gracious offer," the shadowy creature says with mock disappointment.  The smile swiftly vanishes, as does the shadowy tunnel.  Shadows ripple along the wall away from you and into the main cavern, moving at supernatural speed.

Xi runs his hand over the wall where the portal was moments before.  There is a faint hiss, and and his hand easily sinks into the rock.  "Limestone," he says.

"Hmm..." Carl ponders.  "_That_ I could pass through."

"I can melt it easily.  So could Kevin," Xi adds.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 2, 2004)

_X, always there to take my defence, it wouldn't be another one who would have said that._

"That make three of us. We could give a try with that. Raisa, Dara, X and Li, you could go the way foward, while Carl, Xi and I try to surprise them. We could even try our way to Wen, while you four are drawing the main forces in the tunnel. Would that sound good, or am I missing something big?"


----------



## Mule (Aug 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> OOC:  Loki can't detect any more illusions, nor can he see Anithos at all.



"Hmmm, I wonder where he got to..." Loki thinks to himself.


			
				Calinon said:
			
		

> (post #528) Loki, you glance over as Anithos gets your attention and notice that the entire security office is cloaked in an illusion. Anithos shows you something in his hand, and smirking, sets it on the desk, leaving the office without actually doing anything to the terminal. None of his companions, or yours, seems to notice the illusion.



When he gets a chance, Loki will sneak into the security office to take a look around.  He'll try to find whatever it was that Anithos left on the desk.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 2, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*

*Loki*
Sneaking is your forte, and you get into the office without anyone noticing you.  You find a memory storage card and a small pad with a blinking red light that is moving along some sort of map.  Man, if you were just a bit smarter, you could probably figure out all those squiggly lines and stuff, and maybe what's on the memory card.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 2, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> "I will alert the military forces and the rest of my team.  If we are fortunate, we shall find and stop Ghost and this Mole person," Loco says.




There should be three others with Mole. Flick a martial artist, with some sort of force tendrils that deflect incoming attacks, Aerin, a flyer that can summon air creatures plus create fog and Anithos, he can create illusions plus he can make people like him. Mole is, well a mole except really big, strong and resilant to damage and can tunnel pretty much through anything. Anithos was pretty badly hurt by Ghost so I can't see him getting to far. Michelle tells Loco

If you don't need me for anything else I need to make sure my team is ok. If Loco doesn't need her for anything she will go and make sure everyone is being taken care of.

When she gets to Staightjacket she will motion to his dad. "Don't go anywhere, we need to talk."


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 2, 2004)

"The pincer move sounds like a good idea," X12 whispers.  "The four of us just need to make as much noise and fuss as possible to attract as many of the guards as we can to keep them off the three of you.  Once the three of you secure Wen, you can come back up the main way, flushing the rest of them into the four of us."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

"Not too much noise. They aren't that dumb, and we will have not too much time. They know our number, and seeing I am missing will be obvious quick enough, as it seems I am the center of interest."


----------



## Deva (Aug 3, 2004)

"Let's do it then,"  Raisa agrees. "You three be careful. You get into any trouble, scream."


----------



## Mule (Aug 3, 2004)

"Hmm, wonder what all this is for?" _OOC: Loki sure wishes he was smarter, heh_ "Well... when in doubt, ask Johan"  Loki will sneak out of the office with the data pad and memory card.  He will try to find a Johan that isn't to busy, and show him what he has found.  "I found this in the security office over there, I saw Anithos drop it before the fight started.  Any idea what it is?"


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
Kevin mimics Xi, gaining his disinitegration powers.  The two start to work on a cave, and soon are moving fairly swiftly through the rock, though it takes a great deal of effort.  Unfortunately, with no direction, they end up tunnelling pretty much straight.

_OOC:  Dinsintegration +8 is gained by Kevin.  Both he and Xi have to spend a HP to gain tunnelling._

As Carl disappears into the opposite wall, vibrating his molecules through it, X12, Raisa, Dara, Jackal and Li head up the main passage quickly.  It's only about fifty feet until you reach the tunnel.  You burst in to find about fifteen ...

... terra cotta warriors, standing motionless along the walls of the cavern.  They are evenly spaced out, each clutching some sort of weapon or another.  They are also extremely detailed, and likely nearly priceless.  Each warrior stands about six feet high.  Only mere seconds after you enter, a door across from you swings open, and a large oriental man steps out, Master Wen unconscious over your shoulder.  Walking out with him is Sho Tanaka.  A few of you recognize the man as the gang leader from the attack on town.

"Took your time deciding on whether or not to come, didn't you?" he barks.  "Where are the rest of you?" he says, looking around.  "Don't matter though.  Get 'em, boys," he says calmly, turning towards a tunnel to his right.

As some of you suspected, the terra cotta warriors all snap to attention, then ready their weapons and step out from the walls, menacing you.  Sho gives her trilling laugh as they do so.  Near Sho, Carl silently vibrates through the wall.  Nobody seems to have noticed him and he rapidly tries to become corporeal again.

*Kevin*
With your heightened senses, you senes movement in front of you, and hear the sound of grating rock.  You also pick up the conversation from just past where you are, even through the rock.  You and Xi burst through the rock, surprising two statue-like men in front of you!

_Initiatives:  Jackal 28 (4HP), Sho 23, Kevin 22 (4HP), Dara 20 (3HP, 1S), Xi 15 (1HP), Li 14 (1S), Warriors (15) 14, Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP), X12 10 (2HP), Carl 4 (4HP)_

_The cave is easily 50 feet across, putting you that distance from the far wall, the mutants, and about half the warriors._

_*Kevin and Xi have a half action for surprise, then it's to the top of the order with Sho.*_

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*
"No more questions from me," Loco says to Michelle.  "I'll just make sure Mason doesn't wake up any time soon.  Oh, and tell Thunder that the debt is repaid."

As you approach SJ and his dad, the man is talking to Straightjacket.  "What really sucks is that I doubt I'll go unnoticed in the women's change room any more," he laughs.

He arches an eyebrow at Michelle's order.  "I'm in _Brazil_.  And I'm glowing like a night light!  Where am I exactly plannin' on goin'?"

The unconscious and badly injured members of the team; Anna, Mantis, Straighjacket, and Rebound; are soon placed on stretchers, enclosed in haz-mat style plastic and carted off to on site medical facilities.  Sanjay is pretty much isolated, however, much to the vocal displeasure of Monica.  Guards keep her back, and she seems about ready to kill them if they don't move out of her way.

Meanwhile, Sanjay is, well, double-bagged for lack of a better term.  He's strapped down to a gurney and secured.  An IV is run before they prepare to move him.  It becomes readily apparent he's in far worse shape than anyone.  All of his surface veins are an angry black color, so much so that even his normally metallic skin is showing them.

"I swear, if you don't let me go with him," Monica growls.

The doctors ignore her.  "Let's get him to the lab," one says.  "I can't wait to see how far the virus has progressed and how well the serum is working on inhibiting it."

_And we'll wait on Loki to see if he finally, after three issues, uses his one piece of free equipment, or if it vanishes forever..._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2004)

"Monica, don't worry about it," Sanjay says from the stretcher, managing a brave face.  "I'll be okay, you gotta give the doctors their room and go help with the others.  I'm sure they'll let you visit when they're done."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

_Statue or mutant... let's check._

Kevin use disentegration on the nearest warrior.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP), Sho 23 (1VP), Kevin 22 (4HP), Dara 20 (3HP, 1S), Xi 15 (1HP), Li 14 (1S), Warriors (13) 14 (7-1S), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP), X12 10 (2HP), Carl 4 (4HP)_

_OOC:  Heh, my mistake.  The power Kevin mimiced has the extras of continuous and disruption as well.  At any rate..._

The statues are moving, so it's rather simple to determine they are men, simply turned to or covered in stone.  Both Kevin and Xi step out, grabbing onto the unsuspecting statue-men before them.  Their touch strips portions of stone from the men, revealing flesh and bone beneath... literally.  Both statue-men scream, their protective coating falling to the ground like sand, cauterized hand-prints left in their flesh.  They hit the ground, their eyes open in death.

_Attack roll:  15 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  12 fails (dead)_

_And that ends surprise._

Jackal doesn't waste any time as the statues step out from the wall.  He sprints across the room, lowers his shoulder and slams one back into the wall.  There is an audible groan from the statue, but then it shoves back at Jackal, seperating the two of them!

Sho still hasn't seen Carl, and simply waves to Raisa.  _Hello again, Raisa dear,_ Raisa hears in her head, moments before there is a hard thrust trying to shove her own mind aside!

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Opposed check:  Sho 21, Raisa 7 (Sho wins)_

"Kill that annoying little one beside you," Sho says loudly enough for Raisa to hear.  Raisa mentall struggles against the command, refusing to attack Dara.

_Mind control check (DC17):  13 (VP 15) fails_
_Will save to break free:  5 fails_

_Raisa gets no action this round, as she fights Sho's control._

*Kevin is up!*


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

---Double Post---


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2004)

Seeing Sho is up to something, Kevin decide it would be best to take her out of action soon. Kevin start to move in Sho direction, using disentegration on the first person on his way to her.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 3, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1S), Sho 23 (1VP), Kevin 22 (5HP, 1S), Dara 20 (3HP, 4S, grappledx2, blinded), Xi 15 (1HP), Li 14 (2S), Warriors (11) 14 (1-1S, 2-no stoneskin), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP), X12 10 (2HP), Carl 4 (4HP)_

Kevin rushes forward, slapping at one of the terra cotta warriors as he goes by.  He manages to put his hand onto the stony skin of one, and the skin falls away like sand again.  His hand penetrates the man's chest, bursting his lungs.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  3 (VP 12) [dead]_

Dara blasts at Sho, hoping to disrupt her mind control, but the blast rolls around her visibly, without effect.  Meanwhile, Xi grabs hold of another of the terra-cotta men, taking hold of his wrist until the man is reduced to screaming on the floor, his protective stone skin gone along with his hand which falls to the floor.  Li rushes towards the man with her grandfather, fins springing out.  Two warriors stand in her way, and she delivers a hard kick to one, but fails to penetrate the stony hide of the man.

The warriors rush towards your group.  One near Carl spots him, delivering a hard punch that goes right through Carl without effect.  Li takes a hard punch from one of the two near her, but manages to roll away without taking much harm, and dodges the second one's attack.  Jackal avoids getting hit from the two men coming from his side, but the one from ahead strikes a solid blow.  Jackal growls at the painful strike.  Two other warriors grab hold of Dara, one clamping a stony hand over her eyes, while the other punches her hard in the stomach.  Xi accepts the charge of one warrior, shoving him back as the man tries to not get touched.  None attack Raisa.

The two flanking Sho charge Kevin, throwing themselves at him.  The sound of grating stone accompanies the sound of the impacts.

_Attack rolls:  3 (VP 16), 14_
_Damage save (DC24):  5 (HP 19) [1S]_

The man carrying Master Wen ignores the battle and hurries out of the room and out of sight down the hall.

*X12 is up.*


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

Focusing, X12 pushes his powers outside himself, reaching out to Li and Dara, taking on their injuries.

_OOC: Extra Effort: Ranged on Healing.  Half Action to Heal Dara, and Half Action to Heal Li.  HP to absorb fatigue.  As much as I use that Ranged Extra, I should just by that darned thing. _


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1S), Sho 23 (1VP), Kevin 22 (5HP, 1S), Dara 20 (3HP, grappledx2, blinded), Xi 15 (1HP), Li 14, Warriors (10) 14 (1-1S, 2-no stoneskin), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP), X12 10 (3HP, 7S, KO), Carl 4 (4HP)_

X12 becomes a walking wound!  Way to go!

Carl rushes through the man before him, turning solid and firing rapidly at Sho.  Three blasts ring out, and all three deflect off a completely invisible shield.  At nearly the same time, Jackal rips through the stone armor of another terra cotta warrior, dropping the man within the protective stone.  It is unlikely he will ever get up again either.

Sho quickly takes stock of the situation.  "Kill _him_!" she shouts, pointing at X12.  This time, Raisa is unable to stop herself from acting.  She turns on X12 with a murderous look in her eyes, then charges at him, slamming her entire body into him with mind numbing force!

_Mind control check (DC17):  28_
_Will save (DC28):  13 fails_
_Attack roll:  24 hits_
_Damage save (DC29):  7 (1S, KO)_

*Kevin is up!*


----------



## Elementor (Aug 4, 2004)

"Hey Michelle," Vince whispers as he comes close to his leader.  "What did Spinderella there mean by the debt is paid?  He better freaking realize that this is our bust and not his."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

"NO!" shout Kevins when he hears Sho order. He tries to find his way between the two warriors and charge at Sho, try to disentegrate her.

OOC: Use HP to RR attack roll if under 15. If I can't reach her, I just attack one of the warrior, so I can make my way next turn, but I won't use the HP to RR attack.


----------



## Mule (Aug 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> And we'll wait on Loki to see if he finally, after three issues, uses his one piece of free equipment, or if it vanishes forever...



_OOC: I was apparently mistaken about the uses of the P12 chip, so scratch my last post._

"Ooooo, purty colours" _OOC: HA!_

"This must be important. Hmm... maybe I can figure it out if I use a P12 chip," which he promptly does.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*

*Loki*
Ah, the rush of P12.  It makes everything so clear.

The flashing light and the squiggly lines is obviously a tracking device.  The red light is probably the escaping truck, complete with Ghost, and the lines are a topographical map of the area around the truck.  From the map and depth readings on the side, the truck is speeding along an underground passage, heading East.  Based on your understanding of topographical mapping and the distance markers represented on the map you hold, the truck is doing nearly 200 kilometers per hour.

The memory card distracts you before you run out to tell everyone of your find.  It is made to fit nearly all terminals, including the one before you.  As a precaution, you disconnect the terminal from it's network before you put the card in.

_Sense Motive:  21_

Immediately, the card releases a complex virus, obviously created to wipe out all research data regarding Anaconda and it's serums.  It's also emitting a high pitched whine which indicates that it is likely laced with some sort of explosive to destroy the card, terminal and anyone without sufficient protection in the room, and prevent anyone from reversing the damage to the network.  That would explain why Anithos made it appear that the computer had exploded.

Hmmm.... unlike Anithos, you don't have a force field...

*Johan*
You (the real you), notice Loki fiddling with something in the office nearby.  You seem to recall that office basically blowing up in mid fight, but it seems undamaged now.

*Everyone Else*
As the wounded are being prepared to be carted out, security and Loco secure Mason as a scientist injects him with something.  Mason doesn't stir as they prepare to take him into the elevators.

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1S), Sho 23 (1VP), Kevin 22 (5HP, 2S), Dara 20 (3HP, pinned, blinded, 2S, stunned), Xi 15 (1HP), Li 14, Warriors (8) 14 (1-no stoneskin), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP), X12 10 (3HP, 7S, KO), Carl 4 (5HP, 1L)_

Kevin charges past the two warriors and at Sho.  He reaches her and tries to touch her, but her force field repels his attack.  She glares at him, dancing aside to keep Kevin between Carl and herself.

_Attack roll:  11 (HP 19) hits_
_Damage save (DC14):  18 succeeds_

Dara tries to break free of her grapplers, but their strength overpowers her.  Xi is quick to dispatch the gang member before him, then turns and moves towards Dara and her attackers.  Li kicks the man who punched her in the head, and he drops to the floor, his armor turning to powder and part of his skull rolling across the floor.  

Behind Carl now, a warrior slams his fists into the back of Carl's neck.  Distracted by his attempt to kill Sho, he has forgotten to raise his force field and staggers briefly to his knees!  The two attacking Jackal fail to touch the nimble werewolf, while the one attacking Li rings a punch off her arm fins.  Grappling with Dara, both men press their advantage.  One slams her to the ground, hand still over her eyes and the other drops his knee hard into her stomach.

The two warriors that Kevin ran by pursue him, slamming into him, one high, one low.  Their attacks aren't well timed, and only one impacts Kevin in his chest.

_Attack rolls:  13 (VP 14), 16_
_Damage save (DC25):  21 (1S)_
_Damage save (DC9):  Warrior 9_

Raisa looms over X12, looking ready to deliver another blow to the unconscious healer!

Carl gets up from his knees and opens his mouth towards the warrior.  A blast of vibrating energy strikes the man behind him!  The man's stone hide disolves, and he crumples to the ground.

*X12 is up, if he wants to try to regain consciousness... you know, so he can see it coming...*


----------



## Mule (Aug 4, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... unlike Anithos, you don't have a force field...



"Uh oh" upon realizing that he's stepped in something smelly.  "Everybody take cover!" he yells and dives from the office in the quickest way possible.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area

Loki*
You dive for cover, scambling for the door as you cry out your warning.  The whine from the flash card intensifies until....

*PSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH!*

Smoke billows out of the computer, but there is no explosion.  Electricity surges through the computer, frying its internals.  White smoke fills the room in short order, sending Loki staggering out into the storage facility, coughing and hacking.

I guess it figures there wasn't enough explosive in a flash card to cause any real damage.


----------



## Mule (Aug 4, 2004)

"That wasn't so bad," says Loki with an embarrassed grin.  "Sorry about the commotion folks," he says, dusting himself off and trying to look casual.  "But I think I've found something that's worth it.  Take a look at this!"  He shows everyone the tracking device, and the little red dot representing the escaping truck with Ghost at the wheel.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 4, 2004)

_OOC: I'll spend the HP.  If I come conscious, I'll Half: Stand from prone, Half: Total Defense._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1L, 1S), Sho 23 (2VP, 1L, fatigued), Kevin 22 (5HP, 1L, 2S, stunned), Dara 20 (3HP, 2S, stunned), Xi 15 (1HP, 1L), Li 14 (1HP, 1L, disabled), Warriors (3), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP, 1L), X12 10 (4HP, 1L, 8S, KO, disabled), Carl 4 (5HP, 2L, stunned)_

_KO recovery check (DC17): 19 succeeds_

X12 groans and seeing Raisa about to stomp his head into the cavern floor, rolls away and to his feet.

Jackal ignores those attacking him and charges straight at Sho.  His claws rip through her force field, drawing bloody lines across her stomach.  She slams up against the wall, her mental control temporarily broken over Raisa.

Sho quickly recovers though, and X12 feels something strike his mind.  Instantly, everyone in the room, friend and foe, reels, clutching at their heads as a mental blast rips through the chamber.

_Attack roll:  26 (on X12)_
_Reflex saves (DC21):  Jackal 27, Kevin 6, Dara 20, Xi 22, Li 18, Warriors 14, Amazon 10, Carl 8_
_Will saves (DC Varies):  Jackal [21] 18 (1L), Kevin [26] 20 (1L, stunned), Dara [19] 24, Xi [21] 17 (1L), Li [26] 8 (HP 14) (1L, disabled), Amazon [26] natural 20 (1L), X12 [26] 7 (HP 14) (1L, disabled), Carl [26] 18 (1L, stunned), Warriors [26] Only 3 make it without dying_

Kevin staggers, ears ringing, and his powers flit away from him rapidly.  Li screams and collapses to the ground, unable to move as her mind is devastated by the attack.  Carl reels from the blow, dropping his gun as he clutches at his ears.  Of the eight terra cotta warriors, five collapse, armor disolving, including the ones holding Dara.  Only the one near Kevin and two that Jackal left to attack Sho remain standing.  X12 collapses immediately, his mind reeling.

_Disabled recovery check happens next round._

Sho then turns and flees towards the tunnel, gaining thirty feet on those closest to her!

*Kevin is up, if he wants to use a hero point to recover from stunned.*


----------



## Velmont (Aug 4, 2004)

Kevin's head is in pain, and can't do a thing.

OOC: I'll spend no HP against the warrior if he hit.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 4, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1L, 1S), Sho 23 (2VP, 1L, fatigued), Kevin 22 (5HP, 1L, 3S, KO), Dara 20 (4HP, 2S), Xi 15 (1HP, 1L), Li 14 (1HP, 1L, disabled), Warriors (2), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP, 1L), X12 10 (4HP, 1L, 8S, KO, disabled), Carl 4 (5HP, 2L)_

As Kevin tries to defend himself from the terra-cotta warrior nearby, Dara shakes off her own mental lethargy and growls towards Sho.  Sho suddenly slides to a halt, jerking around towards Dara.

"Come here!" Dara growls loudly, and Sho lurches back towards Dara.  Dara has taken mental control of Sho!  "Now stand still," she orders, and Sho freezes in spot.  Dara's though processes are dark and foreboding, sending a shiver through Raisa's mind.  "Hey, Raisa.  You remember Sho?  Why don't you say hi," Dara says coldly.

Seeing the situation, Xi leaps forward, putting himself between Dara and the two warriors who had been attacking Jackal, and just in time.  The men step forward, and launch an attack on Xi.  One collapses as Xi returns the blows, the other remaining standing.  Xi appears unhurt.  Li remains unmoving on the floor.

The final warrior punches Kevin in the jaw, dropping him on the spot.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  12 (1S, KO)_

_*Will wonders never cease!  Raisa gets a turn!  *Then back to the top of the order._


----------



## Deva (Aug 5, 2004)

Her mind her own again, Raisa turns to Sho with a muderous glare that is all her own. She is a little surprised at Dara's thoughts, but her's are no less dark as she has been dreaming of this momentfor a long time."With pleasure," She spits venomously in response to Dara's suggestion. 

She stalks toward the  unmoving woman and, without skipping a beat, drives her fist straight toward Sho's face. There is no pulling her punch this time. She wants the woman bleeding and in severe pain and if god willing... Dead.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2004)

Elementor said:
			
		

> "Hey Michelle," Vince whispers as he comes close to his leader.  "What did Spinderella there mean by the debt is paid?  He better freaking realize that this is our bust and not his."




Nah, more then likely Thunder helped him out sometime and he considers this payback, although you would figure he would be a little more happy to help take down Mason. Michelle whispers back.



			
				Mule said:
			
		

> He shows everyone the tracking device, and the little red dot representing the escaping truck with Ghost at the wheel.




Michelle will show the tracking device to Loco (if he is still around.) We believe that this is tracking the truck that Ghost stole, since the majority of my team is incapacitated can your team look into it?


----------



## Calinon (Aug 5, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1L, 1S), Sho 23 (2VP, 2L, fatigued, disabled), Kevin 22 (5HP, 1L, 3S, KO), Dara 20 (4HP, 2S), Xi 15 (1HP, 1L), Li 14 (1HP, 1L, disabled), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP, 1L), X12 10 (4HP, 8S, KO, disabled), Carl 4 (5HP, 2L)_

Raisa steps up to the unmoving Sho, who is obviously very much desirous of movement, and slams into her with all her strength.  The invisible shield has vanished, likely courtesy of Dara, and the impact is equally as devastating to Sho as it was to X12 moments before.

_Attack roll:  19 hits (was just rolling for a crit or natural 1)_
_Damage save (DC23):  11 (1L, disabled) -- You said murderous... -5 damage = lethal_

Jackal wastes no time pouncing on the terra-cotta warrior that just hit Kevin.  The man's stone skin disolves, and the man goes down hard under Jackal's weight.

Sho collapses to the floor, bones in her face obviously broken, staring blankly to the side and unmoving.  Dara, however, makes her get up.  Sho does so, much like a marionette.

Xi moves forward and punches at the final warrior, his fist passing through stone and then bone, killing the man instantly.

_X12 Recovery check (DC20):  22 succeeds_

_*That brings it to Raisa and X12.*  X12 is still unconscious, at least for a minute._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*

Loco takes the tracking pad and examines the direction the truck is heading.  "The majority of the Elite Forces are very distant," he says.  "But I shall see about heading Ghost off myself, though I doubt I have the ability to stop him alone," he says, stepping over to where the hole had been filled in by Mason.  "The tunnel is obviously down here," he says, as he starts to spin, obviously with the intent of tunnelling downward.


----------



## Deva (Aug 5, 2004)

Raisa will deliver a savage uppercut to Sho with the same force as the first hit.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 5, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1L, 1S), Sho 23 (2VP, 3L, fatigued, disabled), Kevin 22 (5HP, 1L, 3S, KO), Dara 20 (4HP, 2S), Xi 15 (1HP, 1L), Li 14 (1HP, 1L, disabled), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP, 1L), X12 10 (4HP, 8S, KO), Carl 4 (5HP, 2L)_

Raisa hits the helpless Sho again with lethal force, much to the same effect.  Dara is urging her on.  _Kill her!  Kill her!  Kill her!_

_Attack roll:  25 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  4 (VP 12) fails (1L, disabled)_

Carl finally shakes free of his daze and picks up his gun.  He says something to Raisa, but she doesn't hear him.  Jackal has a strange look on his face, unsure of what to do.  Dara continues to urge Raisa on, and keep Sho motionless while Xi looks on impassively, not interfering.

*Raisa is up again.*


----------



## Mimic (Aug 5, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Loco takes the tracking pad and examines the direction the truck is heading.  "The majority of the Elite Forces are very distant," he says.  "But I shall see about heading Ghost off myself, though I doubt I have the ability to stop him alone," he says, stepping over to where the hole had been filled in by Mason.  "The tunnel is obviously down here," he says, as he starts to spin, obviously with the intent of tunnelling downward.




A couple of us can travel pretty quickly, we can help you if you want.  Michelle tells Loco before he starts to drill.

If he agrees she will call Vince over.

Come on we are going to see if we can catch the truck.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 6, 2004)

"Just point the way"


----------



## Deva (Aug 6, 2004)

"The rest of you," Raisa says coldly, her eyes never moving from Sho. "Go after Master Wen. Dara and I can finish off in here."

Raisa will hit her again.

_*OOC*: Until Sho stays down or someone stops me, assume I'll keep pounding the witch._


----------



## Mule (Aug 6, 2004)

Loki will create an illusion of Michelle.  "Thank you Loki, you are so very brave," says the illusionary Michelle.  "We are forever in your debt, what would we do without you."

"It was my pleasure to be of service your imperial highness," says Loki, kneeling before the illusion.  "You have only to command, and I shall obey."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 6, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Jackal 28 (4HP, 1L, 1S), Sho 23 (2VP, 4L, fatigued, disabled), Kevin 22 (5HP), Dara 20 (4HP, 2S), Xi 15 (1HP), Li 14 (1HP), Havok 13, Amazon 12 (3HP, 1L), X12 10 (4HP, 2L, 11S, KO), Carl 4 (5HP, 2L)_

Jackal is stunned at Raisa's attitude, even Xi, with obviously no love loss towards Sho, is beginning to get the same look.  Dara continues to urge Raisa on, and Raisa drives her fist into Sho's stomach, drawing a trickle of blood from Sho's mouth.

_Attack roll:  8 hits_
_Damage save (DC23):  11 (1L, disabled... again!)_

_CLICK!_

Something very cold presses against the back of Raisa's head.  "Raisa," Carl says, pressing his gun forward.  "You've already finished here.  Should I do what you asked me to.  You know, if you lost control of yourself?"

_Screw that!_ Dara exclaims to Raisa's mind.  _He wouldn't dare shoot you!  Just kill the witch!  _She then adds darkly, _I can take Carl out._

"There are at least three powerful mutants still able to fight us," Xi says, watching the exchange but not interfering.  "We'll need all of us to ensure Master Wen can be recovered safely."  He drags Kevin over to X12, touching skin to skin.  Kevin jolts awake.  Without much concern for X12, he follows that up by dragging the nearby Li over to him, and touching X12 himself as well.  Li's injuries rapidly heal, and she sits up with a gasp.

X12 is looking like a giant mass of wounds, though most are bruises.  The injury from Li fortunately mends quickly on him and his wounds are already healing.

Jackal looks completely unsure of what to do, between Raisa's violence, Carl's endangerment of Raisa and Xi's callousness towards X12.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*

*Metal Mistress, Speed Demon*
"Against a powerless Mason you have barely prevailed.  Ghost, who's true abilities we barely know, will not suffer from that hindrance," Loco says.  "The dangerous virus has been destroyed, and even if Ghost escapes, he does so empty handed by your admittance."  Loco gestures at the gathered injured.  "The other young members of your team are badly injured.  Let's not add to that today.  I will do what I can to harass Ghost, but I do not hold any illusions that I shall be able to stop him, even with your aid.  You should remain here and look after the others," Loco says.

"Oh puh-leeze," Monica says, coming over.  "You just want a shot to hog the glory.  Three of us can keep up no problem, and we're not afraid of any Ghosts."

"You're all nuts," the glowing green man says from off to the side.  "You got no way to even touch the guy.  And _I_ know all about being incorporeal," he adds, walking back to accompany SJ and the injured to the elevators.

*Loki*
"Hey, dude," Cosmo says with a nod at Loki.  "You're kneeling in some entrails there."

Cosmo soon leaves with several guards, accompanying Mason's unconscious form.

_OOC:  Anyone wanting to go with Cosmo and Mason can do so, and anyone wanting to go to the infirmary can as well._

*Straightjacket*
SJ, along with the other injured, is taken up to a medical facility on stretchers.  Immediately, the injured are treated, and though their bedside manner, for the most part, sucks, the doctors know their stuff and manage to do some amazing work.  After several hours, most of you have been treated.  Rebound seems tired, but fully recovered, while Mantis is resting comfortably.  Though he won't be walking for some time and he is held immobile to let his internal organs heal, Straightjacket is in no pain.  Only Anna, and some of the guards, remain in the operating room.  Oddly, Neutron is also missing.

The other members of the team are allowed in the hospital area, to visit with the injured.  The glowing green man is here as well, reading a magazine.

*Neutron*
You are taken in an elevator seperately from the others.  You don't recognize the floor you get off on, but you know it wasn't on any of the maps provided by SAP.  While the others are taken to a hospital area, you are taken to something that far more resembles a lab.  You are placed in a high tech isolation chamber, where IV's are run.  You are poked and prodded, and after several hours, even to your normally dense self, it starts to dawn on you that you are not feeling better.  In fact, you feel like you are being studied more than helped.  In fact, the restraints in place are definitely not there to prevent you from hurting yourself.  

There are probably a dozen scientists observing you and performing tests and other procedures you don't understand fully.  There are also five guards here, and not equipped like the guards that aided you and got slaughtered below.  These are all dressed in gleaming silver body armor, a pair guarding each of two exits, and one standing beside your isolation chamber, not taking his eyes off you.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 6, 2004)

Kevin Stand up, a hand on his head. "That blast, I didn't see it coming..." he looks around, looking at everyone. "What are you standing for like that, where is Wen?" It is at that moment he see Sho, with large bruises, Raisa ready for another blow, but Carl with his gun on her head. "What the... I would be blame if I wanted to take vengeance on Mia, but it's fine for you to take it on Sho! Wen is in danger and you waste time on a dying girl..." Kevin walks up to Jackal "Can I?" he asks, his hand ready to touch him. "I need some powers if I want to be usefull against Mia."

OOC: Will mimic Amazing Save(Damage), and his feats.


----------



## Deva (Aug 6, 2004)

"It's not a waste until this bitch is dead," Raisa snarls. Between Dara's mental encouragement and her own desire for blood, she hesitates a moment before lowering her fists and backing down. She looks over her shoulder at Carl. "Deja vu."

She steps away from the touch of his gun and looks at the now conscious Li. "Do me a favour mèl, secure Sho so she can't go anywhere. I'm sure the _authorities _ will want what's left of her." _Unless we get to her first,_ she finishes mentally to Dara.

"Let's go save Master Wen then," She says emotionlessly.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 6, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> *Metal Mistress, Speed Demon*
> "Against a powerless Mason you have barely prevailed.  Ghost, who's true abilities we barely know, will not suffer from that hindrance," Loco says.  "The dangerous virus has been destroyed, and even if Ghost escapes, he does so empty handed by your admittance."  Loco gestures at the gathered injured.  "The other young members of your team are badly injured.  Let's not add to that today.  I will do what I can to harass Ghost, but I do not hold any illusions that I shall be able to stop him, even with your aid.  You should remain here and look after the others," Loco says.




I think they were after something other then the Anaconda virus, perhaps some other biological weapon and personally I don't think leaving whatever they took in Anarchy's hands is a good idea, at the very least we could cripple the vehicle so he has to leave it behind. She tells him.

We all understand the risks involved or we wouldn't be in these uniforms and I know we aren't very experienced but our help could mean the difference between stopping Ghost or letting him get away, besides the longer we argue the further he gets. If things get to dangerous we will cut and run, ok?

<ooc: cue cheesy patriotic music here>


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2004)

Beginning to get annoyed, Sanjay tugs weakly at his restraints.  "Um, hey, for the record, I'm a member of EPIC, not a lab rat, m'kay?  I mean, I don't know what's going on here, but I'm a close, personal friend of Ms. Vaile, and she won't be too happy if I bite it because you guys were busy prodding me instead of helping me.  And I mean, really not happy."

That's a lame attempt at a Initimdate check, 'cause Neutron's Initmidate rank is also lame (+2).  More of a response gauger before trying something else.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 7, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Conditions: Jackal (4HP), Sho (2VP, 4L, fatigued, disabled), Kevin (5HP), Dara (4HP, 2S), Xi (1HP), Li (1HP), Amazon (3HP, 1L), X12 (4HP), Carl (5HP, 2L)_

"You said to take you down if you lost control," Carl responds to Raisa. "You can't get snitty about my options to do that now. Unless you call that in control," he adds.

Dara looks about ready to kill Carl, sharing Raisa's thoughts about Sho and more than a few angry and dark thoughts of her own enter the mix.

Jackal lets Kevin mimic him again. And for good measure, he mimics Li and Xi as well.

_Same as before. You have a minute or so to do it, so may as well simply mimic what you did before as well._

"We will wait for him to awaken and see if he'll be useful to us," Xi says, nudging X12 with his toe. It takes about a minute, but he does awaken, and most of his injuries are already healed. After Li binds Sho tightly in the ooze she secretes from her hand, you all head quickly down the hall that Master Wen was carried down.

The hall is well worked, like the rest of the tunnels you've seen. You travel about fifty feet, turn a corner and come upon a pair of huge, ornate, double wooden doors. Though you are unfamiliar with it, the workmanship and age of the doors indicate that this cave network was likely used by some sort of ancient Chinese organization. The cave before the doors widen and become tiled in ancient marble, the walls in alabaster and the floor in onyx, with large braziers standing along the last twenty feet before the door. Everything has been restored beautifully and the value, historically and monetarily, are obvious even to the untrained eye.

Jackal's nose wrinkles, as does X12's, Li's and Kevin's. From ahead, you smell some sort of oil, like lamp oil or something. It's muted somewhat, probably because it is behind something. There are muffled voices that Kevin and Li can hear from beyond the door, at least two men.

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120
Containment Area*
*Michelle, Vince*
_Conditions: Monica (4HP, 2S, 2L), Vince (5HP, 1L, 2S), Metal Mistress (1HP, 1L)_

"Then keep up if you can then," Loco says simply, as stone showers upwards and outward like a fountain and he drills instantly down into the tunnel the Mole made before. He begins to radiate light as he drops down, probably a light source he carries on him. Even before Michelle, Vince and Monica leap in after him, the light is fading and he is quickly vanishing down the wide, straight tunnel much faster than any of you can move.

While Monica and Vince can see well enough, Michelle is completely blind in the tunnel, the only light coming from the rapidly fading Loco and the hole above her.

*Sanjay*
Only one scientist seems to take notice of Sanjay's comments. He looks up from his work on a console directly outside of the containment area Sanjay is in and presses a button, activating a transmitter.

"If we can't bring the levels of anti-toxin in your blood high enough, a blood transfusion won't help you and you'll die," he says matter of factly and without any indication of concern. "Our analysis also shows that you have transmutation abilities. I advise you not to breach containment in any way, or we will be forced to proceed with biohazard containment procedure six."

On that statement, one of the armored guards from each door step forward and the guard watching you moves slightly, cannons emerging from their shoulder plating, laser sights training onto you.

"Congratulations on joining EPIC," the scientist says flatly. "I'm sure it impressed Ms. Vaile greatly." With that, he turns off his end of the transmitter, appearing completely unaffected by your attempt to intimidate him.

_You didn't get a high enough roll (11) to beat the lab employees base sense motive._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2004)

"So just inject me with more of that anti-toxin crap and get this over with!  You can keep my tainted blood to study it, I won't be needing it anymore!" Sanjay yells back, frustrated.

He looks towards the guards.  "Hey, guys.  You can lower the weapons, alright?  I might die because of these idiots, but I'll die for sure if I leave."  He lays his head back, resigned to his fate.  "This sucks," he mutters.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 7, 2004)

"Anyone still injured take hold of me," X12 whispers, holding his arms out.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2004)

"Two men behind that door" whispers Kevin. "They are speaking, I don't know what. I suppose it is the gang leader and the shadow guy. How about Raisa open the way, quickly followed by Jackal and Xi. The others follow and make sure they are alone before ganging up on them. If Mia or Wen is there, we can take care of it..."


----------



## Calinon (Aug 7, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120*

*Sanjay*
The doctor seems rather irritated that you keep interrupting his work.

"The IV we have you on is not an anti-toxin.  It's a communicable virus.  One we have a fairly effective anti-virus for, and one we hope will help neutralize Anaconda.  If we simply desired to study the effect we inject a massive does and do post mortem examinations to determine the effectiveness of the treatment."

He turns to another nearby scientist.  "Begin temperature reduction to ten degrees."

Turning back to you, he continues.  "You will soon take on an extremely high fever.  You will need to remain conscious while we assess the effectiveness of the treatment.  If all goes well, Anaconda will be neutralized to a point where a blood transfusion will be successful.  The entire procedure should take no longer than 18 hours," he says before turning again to another scientist as he reaches to deactivate the communication system again.

"Begin the adreniline addition to the IV to keep him conscious..."

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Conditions: Jackal (4HP), Sho (2VP, 4L, fatigued, disabled), Kevin (5HP), Dara (4HP, 2S), Xi (1HP), Li (1HP), Amazon (3HP, 1L), X12 (4HP), Carl (5HP, 2L)_

"We're all fine," Carl says.

"Where's that strong oil smell coming from though?" Jackal says, sniffing at the air.


----------



## Deva (Aug 7, 2004)

Looking at Sho, and the condition she is in as Carl speaks, she feels a momentary twinge of remorse but it fades as quickly as is started. "You surprise me," She says quietly to Carl. "After what we did that night - what you did to those goons at that bar - I didn't think you would be the one to stop me from getting a little payback. I suggest you don't try to stop me again." She follows the others out the door.

At the ornate door, Raisa's lips curl up in a wicked grin at Kevin's suggestion and clench her fists so tight her knuckles crack. It obvious to anyone looking that she is in the mood for a fight. "Open says me." She steps to the doors and will kick them open.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 7, 2004)

"Okay, Carl," X12 responds, shaking his head.

X12 starts sniffing the air, trying to pinpoint the location of the oil.

_OOC: Scent, Half Action to note direction, and then start moving in that direction.  Hope to pinpoint it by moving within 5 feet of source._


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2004)

"I can only guess the light themselves with an oil lamp, old as it is. Or Mia is preparing a romantic night for me, well, kind of night she found romantic."  Kevin say his last remark, trying to joke, but he feels a chill at the thought of the Crystal Palace 'drink.'


----------



## Elementor (Aug 8, 2004)

Seeing Michelle having difficulties, Vince will slow up to help guide her.  If she wants to head back he will help her that way or if she wants to continue, he will help guide her after Loco trying to keep up with Monica.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2004)

Sanjay's head pops back up.  "18 hours of high fever, awake?!?  You have got to be..." he slumps back down.  "I'm sure in a few hours I'll be praying for death, but if I do live though this, I swear I'm going to kick your ass."


----------



## Mimic (Aug 8, 2004)

Damn it I can't see anything, keep going Vince I can make my way out. Make sure Monica doesn't get into too much trouble. If it gets ugly bail out and make sure Monica comes with you, don't worry about Loco. Keep in contact with the communicators, if you can. Michelle tells Vince.

Michelle will start to head back towards the others.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 8, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
_Conditions: Jackal (4HP), Sho (2VP, 4L, fatigued, disabled), Kevin (5HP), Dara (4HP, 2S), Xi (1HP), Li (1HP), Amazon (3HP, 1L, 1S, ON FIRE!!!), X12 (4HP), Carl (5HP, 2L)_

"Make up your bloody mind," Carl says.  "You want me to stop you, you don't want me to stop you."

As X12 tries to locate the source of the oil, Raisa storms past, intent on kicking in the door.  Midway along the black marble floor, she steps on a section and vanishes with a splash.  The black coloring of the marble gives a chuckle as he starts to pour, inklike, through the small space at the base of the doors, revealing an open pit some ten feet across with space to walk around it safely.  As soon as the shadowy man moves, the scent of oil becomes pungent and overpowering.  Just as the shadowy fellow is about to vanish, two tendrils whip out, grabbing braziers and sending them tumbling into the pit!

_Spot checks... y'all suck, you know that?_

_Reflex save (DC20):  18 fails (Raisa falls in)_
_Attack roll (DC15):  18 hits (the brazier falls in)_
_Damage save (DC16):  15 (1S ... and Raisa's clothing and hair are on fire!)_

The heat is intense, and the lamp oil gives off enormous heat and light.  It's easily fifteen feet deep and Raisa is floundering nearly in the middle!

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120*

*Vince*
You and Monica tear down the tunnel as Michelle heads back into the warehouse.  About two minutes later, you hear the distinctive sound of Loco from ahead.  The truck, fully corporeal, comes into view, the back of it open, sitting in a cave entrance.  You see Loco spinning behind it, then suddenly he flies back and into the wall as a trio of small explosions rip through the air next to him.  He stops spinning as he gets stunned just as the two of you close to within fifty feet.

You can't see ghost, though Loco is already clearing his head and looking around.  "He is in the walls somewhere, or the floor, or ceiling," Loco shouts out to you.  "He delivered a canister of something to a hovercar and it left just before I arrived."

_Initiatives:  Vincent 25 (5HP, 1L, 1S), Loco 24 (2HP, 2L), Monica 20 (4HP, 2L, 2S), Ghost 18 (2VP)_

_OOC:  The issue wraps up soon, at the end of these two likely brief battles.  We'll wrap up loose ends next issue, which should start sometime next week._


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 8, 2004)

"Is your binding material strong enough to use to pull her up, and will it withstand the flames," X12 calls to Li as he heads towards the pit.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 8, 2004)

"Loco is that car long gone or is it still catchable if I fly after it?"

Vince has his 360 degree vision in full effect as he has no idea which direction Ghost might come from.

Powers:  Superspeed sustained.  Readying an attack to Mach One Punch Ghost if he appears within my 70 foot range.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2004)

For a moment, Kevin saw Nova instead of Raisa at the bottom of the pit. After a small moment of hesitation, Kevin remove his Jacket and jump into the pit, using Li's power to create some kind of rope while he climb down, and stop before touching himself to the flames. He tie his legs to the rope and start to extenguish the flames with his jackets.

OOC: Spend HP to gain the extra swinging of Snare.


----------



## Deva (Aug 8, 2004)

Everything else completely forgotten, Raisa fights not to panic as fire errupts around and on her. Thinking probably the fastest she ever has in her life, she takes a breath - as much as she can with the heat from the flames -, screams a warning to the others to get back and dunks herself beneath the surface of the oil. She'll propell herself to the bottom and once her feet touch ground she'll launch herself up and out of the pit, rolling when she lands to put out any flames.

_Powers: Extra effort for leaping (if necessary) to get out of the pit._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 8, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Conditions: Jackal (4HP), Sho (2VP, 4L, fatigued, disabled), Kevin (5HP), Dara (4HP, 2S), Xi (1HP), Li (1HP), Amazon (3HP, 2L, 1S), X12 (4HP), Carl (5HP, 2L)_

"Not even remotely!" Li shouts, backing quickly away from the flaming pit. Kevin starts feeling quite ill as the powers he has gained from Li start to fade rapidly. His skin starts drying out and breathing becomes intensely painful.

Flame is shooting up from inside the pit to the roof, shedding blazing light and intense heat into the hall.

Raisa, your hair is rapidly becoming singed (that's _singed_ not gone; go go gadget protection), and your leather uniform is starting to bubble. You manage to get to the bottom of the rapidly burning oil filled pit, pushing off the bottom hard enough to manage to grasp the edge of the pit and pull yourself out. Rolling doesn't help put out the flames, however. The oil on you will likely rapidly burn out though.

_Damage save (DC16): 12 fails (1L)_
_Reflex save (DC20): 18 (fails to extinguish flames... you'll only burn another round though)._

Raisa is a mess and her uniform is on the verge of coming apart. Another few moments exposure to this flame will leave it in very questionable condition. Xi pulls Raisa onto the dirt section of the floor, coating her with dirt and managing to extinguish the flames.

_Reflex save (DC20): 22 and it's out with assistance._

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120

Vince*
_Initiatives: Vincent 25 (5HP, 3L, 1S), Loco 24 (2HP, 3L), Monica 20 (4HP, 5L, 2S), Ghost 18 (2VP)_

Loco shifts into Portuguese. "I had already considered that, but Ghost is unwilling to let me leave the cave. If you are as fast as Trailblazer, you might be able to catch it, if you can get out of the cavern."

"And what are the chances of _that_ happening," comes a voice as Ghost emerges from the ceiling above Loco. Loco flashes several kicks out, and Vince shoots forward, punching at Ghost. Monica lands between the two of you, passing right through him as she pounces at him. No attack so much as causes a scratch to the ghostly man. There are a trio of small rattling sounds at your feet. You glance down and see three small metal spheres.

"Explosives!" Loco warns, just before they explode with loud bangs, spewing shrapnel in a small radius.

_Reflex saves (DC17): Vince 25, Monica 18, Loco 32_
_Damage saves (DC18): Vince 13, 18, 15 (2L), Monica 15, 15, 13 (3L), Loco 22, 18, 10 (1L, stunned)_

Ghost laughs as the small explosives do no harm to him. You see pieces of shrapnel impact some sort of force barrier at the mouth of the cave, obviously what kept Loco from chasing the car. Ghost pulls out a pair of what appear to be metallic batons, and remains incorporeal.

"I'm going to guess this means Mason won't be joining us any time soon?" he says casually.

*Vince is up!*


----------



## Velmont (Aug 8, 2004)

OOC: Forget last post.

"Raisa!" Kevin watch, and step back, feeling uneasy with the fire. "Where that shadow basteard have gone?"


----------



## Deva (Aug 9, 2004)

Raisa doesn't stay down long, thanking Xi as she gets to her feet and hoping her uniform stays on long enough to finish what they started. "He probably joined Mia and whoever is left, and that's where we'll find Master Wen."

She'll go around the pit to the doors and try to open them.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 9, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives:  Amazon 21 (3HP, 2L, 1S), Kajo 19 (1VP), Kevin 19 (5HP), Mia 18, Dara 18 (4HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP), Havok 11, Carl 10 (5HP, 2L), The Shadow 9 (2VP), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1HP)_

Once the fire dies down, Raisa and the rest of you skirt the now empty but still smoldering pit.  Raisa puts her shoulder to the center of the massive double doors, and with a splintering sound, then swing open, a wooden cross-beam falling apart on the other side.  The room it reveals is ornate and magnificent, a throne room of some sort.  To either side of an ornate throne, there are marble doors.  You have little time to appreciate it though, as two men stand waiting at the midway point of the room.

One man some of you recognize as the gang leader that attacked the town.  He's dressed in the same manner, with his leather biker gear on and spiked gloves on his hands.  He looks eager to fight.  Beside him towers a huge terra cotta warrior.  He stands over ten feet tall with a sandy brown stone hide.  At first you think he might just be a statue; then he blinks and becons you to come at him.  He thumps his fist into an open palm with frightening speed and the sound reverberates through the room.

"Kajo, EPIC.  They turfed your boys," the gang leader says with a smirk.

"Kajo crush them," the giant rumbles angrily.

Dark shadows flicker along the high ceiling above the men, some thirty feet off the floor, making you believe the Shadow is likely in the room as well.

*Amazon is up!*


----------



## Deva (Aug 9, 2004)

"Crush this," Raisa bolts forward, going for a tackle of the giant stone guy.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 9, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, stunned), Kajo 19 (2VP, 1L), Kevin 19 (5HP), Mia 18, Dara 18 (4HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP), Havok 11, Carl 10 (5HP, 2L), The Shadow 9 (2VP), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1HP)_

_OOC:  I'm assuming you mean you are using a ramming attack, not trying to trip him.  But make sure you tell me what you are trying to do with an attack in the future._

Raisa rushes at the behemoth, slamming her shoulder at his midsection.  He gives a grunt that sounds like stone grinding on stone, but doesn't move even an inch.

_Attack roll:  21 hits_
_Damage save, Kajo (DC31):  18, VP 27 (1S)_

Kajo, already being in the process of winding up for a punch, delivers a blow to Raisa that hits her from chest to pelvis, driving the wind from her!  She ends up flying back through the doorway, just over everyone's heads, over the pit and lands hard on the dirt, bouncing twice and sliding back against the stone wall at a corner in the tunnel.

_Attack roll:  15 hits_
_Damage save, Raisa (DC35): 11; HP 26 (1L, stunned)_

Kajo lets out a roar, raising his hands above his head in victory.

*Kevin is up!*


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

"Stereotype said big guys are dumb and clumsy, let check!" Kevin rush next to the giant, and snare him.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 9, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, stunned), Kajo 19 (2VP, 2L, stunned), Kevin 19 (5HP), Mia 18, Dara 18 (4HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP), Havok 11, Carl 10 (5HP, 2L), The Shadow 9 (2VP), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1HP)_

Kevin rushes into the room as well, ducking as Raisa soars overhead.  He rolls past the behemoth, dragging his hands over his feet and the marble floor, trailing rapidly hardening mucus.  But the huge, stone man leaps up with amazing agility, landing a few feet closer to the door and avoiding the attack.

_Attack roll:  12 misses_

Dara stays where she is, focusing her mental powers on the stone giant as well.  The giant grabs at his head as a wave of mental energy strikes him, letting out an angry and pained "GRAH!  Kajo head hurt!" as he staggers to the side.

_Attack roll:  19 hits_
_Willpower save (DC19):  11 fails (1L, stunned)_

Jackal rushes forward, seeming like he is going to follow with Raisa in a rapid bull-rush attack.  But at the last moment, he lunges to the side, attacking the man beside him with a heavy slash of his claws!  His claws meet some sort of barrier though, and don't even hurt the man who starts to hum...

_Attack roll:  22 hits_
_Damage save (DC26):  27 succeeds_

*X12 is up!*


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 10, 2004)

X12 moves near Dara.  "Raisa, touch my arm as you come back through," he says, hoping to utilize the connection the two usually share.  "You too, Dara -- I'll try and keep you safe so you can wear this thing down."

_Half action: Move.  Free Action: Speak.  Half Action: Total Defense._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, stunned), Kajo 19 (2VP, 2L, stunned), Dara 18 (4HP, 2S, stunned), Jackal 14 (4HP, helpless), X12 14 (4HP, stunned), Havok 11 (1VP, 2L), Carl 10 (5HP, 2L), The Shadow 9 (2VP, 1L, stunned), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1HP)_

"Then how about you use the damned weapons you brought and make yourself useful," growls Dara.

"Keep them safe, huh?" the other man says, moments before he opens his mouth and your entire equilibrium goes to pot as a painful sonic energy wave races outward in a cone shape, striking at Jackal first, then impacting X12, Carl, Dara, Li and Xi who are all still outside the room in the doorway.

_Attack roll (on Jackal):  14 misses_
_Reflex saves (DC18):  Dara 15, Jackal 27, X12 8, Carl 11, Li 18, Xi 12_
_Fort saves (DC18):  Dara 14 (stunned), X12 17 (stunned), Carl 18, Xi 22_
_Fort saves (DC14):  Jackal (automatic failure), Li 18_

X12's vision blurs and he loses his orientation, staggering about as his ears ring violently.  Dara is in a similar state, while Jackal is reduced to a huddled form on the ground, clutching at his ears in agony.

Carl growls, a low sound, causing a rumble to rip through the air.  A bolt of vibrating energy slams into the man, sending him staggering backwards with a surprised look on his face.

The ceiling swirls with shadow suddenly above Kevin, forming into a rapidly turning maelstrom.  With rapidity, it detaches from the roof, landing fully on Kevin.  It ends up flat to the floor, then forms into the shadowy man, who chuckles darkly.  Kevin has vanished.

_Attack roll:  18 hits_
_Reflex save (DC20):  15 fails_

Li leaps forward towards the shadow man.  With a metallic ring, her fins extend and she drives her arms and legs at the man.  He manages to block one blow, but a second slices into his side.  She withdraws her leg, her fin slick with shadow, more shadow dripping on the floor.

Xi rushes forward at the sound affecting mutant, lashing out with his energy encased hands.  He strikes solidly, but the man manages to roll enough with the blow to minimize harm.

_*Amazon is up!*  Let me know if you're using your last hero point to unstun.  X12 should let me know as well._

*Kevin*
_Mia 28, Kevin 19 (5HP)_

You are dropped a few inches to a cold floor, quickly regaining your feet.  Wherever you are, it's dark.  Pitch black in fact.  It is also obviously somewhat nearby where you were, as you hear sounds of combat echoing from somewhere.  Then you realize that somewhere, from one of the others, you gained the ability to see in the dark and shift your sight to a black and white that lets you to see clearly.

"Hello, _Kevin_," you hear a recognizeable voice say sweetly from right behind you, accompanied by a featherlight touch on the back of your neck.  Even as you spin and see her, Mia is just out of reach.  Her effect on you, however, is apparent as every single cell in your body seems to come alive.  Even the feel of your uniform on your skin is bothersome.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Willpower save (DC20):  14 fails_

Mia Toan is dressed in elaborate and beautiful body armor, complete with a mask.  A katana hangs at her hip and her visor in her mask glows slightly.  She rips her Katana free with a ring of steel.

"Let's play!" she says cheerfully from somewhere behind you.

_*Kevin is up!*_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Kevin takes a deap breath to relax. He extend his arms with a quick move. A small noise is made by the claw that come out of his fingers. He take a defensive stand he learns recently, under Wen.

"You have me, you can release Wen."

A smile is drawn on Kevin face.

"You know, the Prophet has offered me your head on a silver plate, and literally. I really start to think I should have accepted. You live because I choose so, remember that.

And you aren't respectuous of such an honorable weapon. To draw it properly, you should make no noise. You damage the edge."

On a quick move, Kevin try to touch Mia's legs to immobilize her right on place, and then move backward and resume is defensive stance.

OOC:
(Half) Snare
(Half) Move back, up to 30 ft.
Ready to deflect incoming attack.


----------



## Deva (Aug 10, 2004)

_ooc: no HP to unstun, I may need it later..._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, stunned), Kajo 19 (3VP, 2L), Dara 18 (5HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP, 1L, disabled), X12 14 (4HP, stunned), Havok 11 (1VP, 2L), Carl 10 (5HP, 2L), The Shadow 9 (2VP, 1L, stunned), Li 8 (1HP), Xi 7 (1HP)_

As Raisa tries to recover, Kajo does just that, shaking off the effect of the mental blast with another grating roar.  "Who do that to Kajo!" he shouts, head swivelling side to side but apparently unable to determine who caused him the pain.  In the end, his eyes fall on the prone form of Jackal.  "Kajo smash dog man!" he shouts, and punts Jackal across the room and into the ornately tiled wall.

Dara ignores the pain in her ears, focussing on the big stone man again.  Kajo's eyes sort of glaze over and he stops his pursuit of the already badly hurt Jackal.

"Kajo, don't you want to be the boss?" Dara says across the room to him.  "If you take that guy out, then won't you get to be the boss?" she says, pointing at the sound emitting mutant.

"Kajo like Havoc," the stone giant replies.

"Really?  Just back in the other room, he and Sho were saying how stupid and easily tricked..."

"Kajo not stupid!  Kajo smash Havoc!" the man roars.

"Uh oh," Havoc and the Shadow both say at once.

Dara just grins with a feral little smile.

_*X12 is up!*  If you aren't going to use a hero point to unstun, let me know._

*Kevin*
_Mia 28, Kevin 19 (5HP, 2L)_

_OOC:  It's a half action to prepare a deflection, so I'll assume you don't move back._

Kevin smacks at Mia's legs, trying to encase them in the mucus he exudes from his hands, but Mia isn't very easy to hit at all, dancing aside, then flipping up and over Kevin easily.  Kevin spins, fins painfully erupting from his shins, calfs and forearms, as he prepares to deflect an incoming attack.

"Look around, my dear Kevin," Mia says lyrically.  "I don't have your old man here.  It's just you and me.  Isn't that romantic!"  At his other words, she laughs.

"Oh, such fantastical stories!  Prophet is just a legend!  And I don't worry about the edge of my blades," she laughs.  "I only use each blade on one person," she adds, serious for a moment.  "I'm so going to miss our chats," she pouts, then launches twin slashes at you.  You catch the first attack on your forearm fin, shoving it aside, but even so your arm explodes in agony!  The second strike is even worse, as she slices hard and deeply into your hip.

Even through the pain, you can tell she's attacking carefully, trying to find out just what your powers are before she fully commits.  It probably also has to do with her desire to inflict as much pain as possible before killing you...

_Kevin's sense motive:  20_

_Attack rolls:  18, 15_
_Deflection roll (DC18):  19 succeeds on the first attack_
_Damage save (DC17): 12 (1L) --> this is a required save on your deflected attack, due to pain_
_Damage save (DC22): 15 (1L, stunned)_

_OOC:  I didn't use a save on the first because of the low DC of the save, and the other wasn't a roll below 15.  It was 15... you currently have +0 damage save, including your +8 AS._

_*Kevin is up!*  But this won't move faster than the other battle._


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 10, 2004)

_"Yeah, because we've seen how effective beating this guy up is with Raisa and Jackal,"_ X12 thinks to himself, shaking aside the haze.

X12 plants his feet firmly, and pushes his powers out towards Raisa and Michael, assuming their wounds.

_OOC: Spend last HP to unstun.
Extra Effort: Ranged, and sustain the extra.  Half: Healing on Raisa, Half: Healing on Jackal._


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Kevin feels the pain through his body. Bad memory of the Crystal Palace araise. The fins draw back into his body, the dryness feeling disappear. He feels a rush of adrenaline that wake him up for a moment. He looks around. He is barely standing on his feets. 

"You know, my dear. You won it seems. The others will take time to get rid of your companion and I am alone and without powers. Yeap, without powers. I can't hold my powers anymore, thanks to your legend. He stole my ability to retain the powers without having to will it.

Before you finish me, tell me, what the hell you find interesting into torturing the lame kid I am?"

OOC: Well, I think I'll go for a taunt roll, and I try to make her do what I want: Speaking with me and hold her attack.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S), Kajo 19 (3VP, 2L), Dara 18 (5HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP, disabled), X12 14 (4HP, 3L, disabled), Havok 11 (2VP, 3L, stunned), Carl 10 (5HP), The Shadow 9 (3VP, 3L, unconscious), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_

X12 pushes his powers in a familiar way, trying to absorb Raisa's wounds only to discover she is well out of range.  He decides instead on Carl, then turns to Jackal, collapsing to the ground with several broken ribs and what feels like a ruptured spleen.  You also are completely deaf.

_Jackal disabled healing check (DC20):  33 succeeds!_

Jackal gets slowly to his feet with a low growl, glaring at Havok, whose name I've been mispelling...

Havok doesn't notice however.  He's too busy backpedalling away from Kajo.

"Hey now, you know that's not true.  I've never said you were stupid.  A little slow maybe but..."

"Kajo crush Havok!"

"That's not helping!" shouts the Shadow.

Havok seems to agree and blasts at Kajo with his sonic powers.  Kajo barely misses a step as he stomps slowsly after Havok.

Carl quickly changes targets, cutting loose another vibrating blast, this time at the Shadow, even as he draws his pistol.  The blast rips through the man, sending him skidding back to impact the wall, trailing liquid shadow behind him.

The Shadow doesn't get up so much as turn to shadow.  In seconds, he's ripping from shadow to shadow like a serpent, dodging over Carl and pouncing towards Dara. Long claws emerge from tendrils as he tries to slash her, but she simply turns her staff and blocks the blow.

"That wasn't very nice," she says, and it begins to strike you that she isn't really acting much like Dara.

Li gives chase on the shadow, charging recklessly at it before delivering a hard kick.  She herself bounces back from the strike, dazed, while the shadows gathered around the man splash outward like water and vanish as he collapses.

Xi springs at Havok, delivering another hard punch at the man.  This time he hits and Havok staggers backward, a chunk of flesh from his arm missing.

_*Amazon is up!*  And she's a very long way away._

*Kevin
*_Mia 28, Kevin 19 (5HP, 2L)_

_Taunt vs Sense Motive:  19 vs 11 (succeeds) ... who said you are without ability _

Mia pauses in her attack.

"Lame kid?  I hardly think I'm in love with some 'lame kid'", she says, oddly enough striking a somewhat shy pose, digging her toe at the floor after sheathing her sword smoothly.  "Nobody ever came back to play with me a second time," she adds quietly, pulling off her mask.  The lights in the room come up fairly quickly.  Then with suddenness, she rushes at you and throws her arms around your neck, standing on her tiptoes to kiss you, her powers making the move painful to you.

"I promise this time we'll do this right.  You won't have to look for me again, I promise," she says, kissing you again forcefully even as you hear another metallic ring right behind your right ear.  "I love you so much."

_OOC:  Welcome, to the world of the psycho woman.... (cue disturbing music)_

_*Kevin is up again... lucky you!*_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Kevin answers to her kiss, but after letting out a small _ouch_ from the pain. Slowly he moves his hand from the back of Mia's back to her right arms. He gently push it and looks at Mia for a moment.

"Dear, don't be in such a rush. If you hurry too much, you won't appreciate the moment.

And before proceeding, I must tell you something that you may like to know."

OOC:
Taunt so she holds her action one round and listen.
Mimic her powers and feats.


----------



## Deva (Aug 10, 2004)

Raisa groans as she finally collects her wits and gets to her feet. She looks to the doors and starts running back to the fight.

_*Actions*: Getting to feet (1/2 action), Movement (1/2 action) - will use extra effort to double movement to get there quicker._


----------



## Calinon (Aug 10, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Kajo 19 (3VP, 2L), Dara 18 (5HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP, disabled), X12 14 (4HP, 2L), Havok 11 (3VP, 4L, disabled, unconscious), Carl 10 (5HP), The Shadow 9 (3VP, 3L, unconscious), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_

Amazon starts running back to the room just as she hears a meaty whallop. She pushes herself to get there faster and is just in time to see Kajo deliver a crushing blow to Havok, pounding the man to the ground with one fist.

"Kajo not stupid," Kajo rumbles, assuming a non-threatening stance. The sudden halt to battle leaves the room eerily silent. The two doors beside the massive and ornate throne remind you that you still haven't found Master Wen.

Both Jackal and Li look towards the doors.

"Was that Kevin?" Jackal asks.

*Kevin
*_Mia 28, Kevin 19 (5HP, 2L)_

You feel her powers flow into you, gaining you similar control over people's senses. You realize you can both enhance others senses or diminish them, quite greatly.

_OOC: Basically, you can grant people super senses, telescopic senses, super-feats related to senses and lower peoples senses to the point of robbing them of them. In addition, you're increasing sensory power can move senses to a point where using them is painful, essentially dazzling a sense by overloading it, or in the case of touch, reducing damage saves by up to 10._

However, your move to mimic her alerts her to your trick. She is stronger than you are, and her arm doesn't move as you wish.

_Bluff check vs Sense Motive: 24 vs 29 fails_

"Oh, clever boy!" she says with a smile. "Just one of the reasons I so adore you!" Now her arm moves, quite sharply, along with her leg. With suddenness, you lose your footing, slamming down into the floor as she sweeps your feet from under you. She jumps on top of you, straddling your stomach and pressing a dagger to your chest.

_Attack roll: Natural 20 (crit)_
_Opposed check for trip: Mia 22 vs Kevin 14 (prone)_

"We don't have much time together," she says sadly. "Your friends will be here soon. We'll have to work quickly," she says excitedly. "I was hoping we could work slowly, but your friends are so bothersome. Just relax, my love. I promise the pain will come."

_*Kevin is up!*_


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

_Please..._

Kevin lift his head to whisper to Mia.

"Well, I hope you didn't tought I wouldn't resist. But I must tell that since the day of our meeting, a duplicate of me have survive. We are two Kevins. If you like that much the experince, you may like to meet him after."

Kevin uses Mia's power, giving her a very sensible hearing. Not taking time to be sure the power have been effective, he shouts "CARL, IF YOU HEAR ME, SHOOT A SONIC ATTACK IN MY DIRECTION, ON MIA, NOW!"

At that moment, he starts to try to free himself and roll on the side, as far from Mia as he can.

OOC:
(Half) Mia's Power (Hearing) with extra effort to gain the extra: Duration(Continuous).
(Half) Escape Artist to free himself.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 11, 2004)

Calinon said:
			
		

> Ghost laughs as the small explosives do no harm to him. You see pieces of shrapnel impact some sort of force barrier at the mouth of the cave, obviously what kept Loco from chasing the car. Ghost pulls out a pair of what appear to be metallic batons, and remains incorporeal.
> 
> "I'm going to guess this means Mason won't be joining us any time soon?" he says casually.
> 
> *Vince is up!*




Watching Ghost draw his melee weapon, Vince dances around at superspeed waiting for a chance to unload on this punk.

Powers:  Superspeed sustained.  Dodging Ghost (def 29).  Readying a Mach One Punch for Ghost if he becomes corporeal for even an instant.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 11, 2004)

"Raisa," X12 says, pushing himself up again.  He reaches out for her again now that she is closer, attempting to assume her wounds.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 11, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120

Vince
*_Initiatives: Vincent 25 (5HP, 3L, 1S), Loco 24 (2HP, 3L), Monica 20 (4HP, 7L, 2S, disabled, dying, KO), Ghost 18 (3VP)_

As Vince holds his attack, Ghost casually twirls his batons.  Loco retreats from him, starting to spin rapidly again.  Monica is barely able to stand, the explosions having wounded her severely.  She too starts backing up.

"You three are really pathetic, you know that?"  Ghost says mockingly.  "I mean, look at you.  You're wounded badly, you can't touch me, and I'm not about to turn corporeal.  You can't stop me," he says with a smirk.  Then that smirk vanishes.  "But I can kill you.  In fact, that sounds like a lark."

He lunges forward, swinging his incorporeal batons side to side to drive you back.  Then he lunges forward, plunging both straight into Monica, like a fencer with two foils.  He retreats just as quickly, but both his hands are empty.  Monica gets a blank look on her face and topples over on her side, the batons now firmly implanted in her stomach and upper chest.

Ghost whistles a little tune, pulling out another pair of batons.

"I'll want those back in a minute, girlie," he says with a laugh.

_Attack roll:  27 hits_
_Damage saves (DC20):  5, 11 (2L, dying, disabled)_

And still he hasn't turned corporeal.

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120*
*Kevin
*_Mia 28, Kevin 19 (5HP, 2L)_

Mia seems to shake off the effects of your power fairly quickly, much to your dismay after pushing them beyond their normal limits, though she does seem surprised by your shout.  Apparently she had thought you would sit still and take whatever she did to you, because you roll out of her grasp easily.

_Attack roll:  22 (weeee!)_
_Will save (DC18):  21 (not so weee!)_

She blushes.  Of all the possible reactions, she blushes.

"Oh my, you were trying to hurt me!  How sweet!" she says, bouncing at you.  She tosses her knife to her off hand, drawing her sword in a fluid motion again.  "I knew you loved me!" she says happily as she lunges forward, burying her katana in your stomach to he hilt.  You feel the blade pass completely through your midsection, emerging on the other side and let out another scream.

_Attack roll:  17 hits_
_Damage save (DC22):  11 fails (1L, disabled)_

"You say such beautiful things," she says sincerely, not relinquishing her hold on her katana.  She kisses you briefly again, looking at you as if this were the most wonderful experience in the world.

_*Kevin is up... kinda.*  Any action you take drops you to dying._

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Kajo 19 (3VP, 2L), Dara 18 (5HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP, disabled), X12 14 (4HP, 2L), Havok 11 (3VP, 4L, disabled, unconscious), Carl 10 (5HP), The Shadow 9 (3VP, 3L, unconscious), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)
_
Just as Raisa enters the room and X12 is approaching him, you all hear Kevin's voice shouting something from somewhere.  Jackal and Li both look at the doors.  Moments later there is a much clearer scream from beyond the doors.

Jackal rushes for the left door, Li for the right, both pulling them open at the same time.  They lead to the same hallway, and bound in front of the door Li pulled open is an unconscious Master Wen.

"Grandfather!" she exclaims, dropping down to free him from his bonds.

"Hey, great!  Now let's go get Kevin!  Come on!  Let's go!" Jackal says expectingly.

"Hey, great, we got who we came for.  Let's go," Carl says, holstering his gun.

Li lets out a tirade in Chinese that none of you catch, though it's general message is more than a little scolding and angry.  Dara rolls her eyes and Raisa gets the image of her knocking Li out with a mental blast.

"Shut up, or I'll shut you up," Dara says warningly.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 11, 2004)

OOC: Talking seems not stenuous, so I shouldn't become dying after that:

"Well, it seems my end now... You know... *cough* ...I think you are the only person who appreciate... *cough* ...my true self. Even EPIC... who call me friend didn't appreciate me... Just too sad our meeting are so short... the pain is... so hard... to... endure... *cough* ... Mia... last wish... dead man... cut all... *cough* my senses... except touch... *argh* and kiss me... so I can... leave... with your... true... gift... in... memory..."

Kevin closes his eyes and await Mia final verdict.

OOC:
(Half) Try to gain a few more seconds so the help can come.


----------



## Elementor (Aug 11, 2004)

"Ok that is SO wrong!!"  Vince moves to catch Monica before she hits the ground.  "Hold on Kitty cat.  We're out of here."  Dashing full speed carrying Monica, (without her bursting into flame or making her condition worse or some other stupid GM stunt you might try to pull) Vince bolts back the way they came.  As soon as they are away from Ghost a ways, Vince will try to get ahold of Michelle as they continue running.  "Michelle!!  Get emergency medical services ready for another guest.  Monica needs immediate surgery.  Ghost stuck what looked like metal batons inside her and turned them solid.  I think she is dying!!  I am hurrying back with her now.""

If contact cant be made right away, Vince will keep trying the whole way back until he gets through.


----------



## Deva (Aug 11, 2004)

A little confused and concerned by Dara's thoughts and words, Raisa takes the girl by the arm. "I may have been a little out of it before, but I'm not now. Whatever is going on inside that head of yours, mèl, is trouble. Get a grip before you do something stupid and hurt one of the good guys."

She looks over at Carl. "I may not like Kevin all that much either, but I'm not leaving anyone behind. You don't want to go after him, that's fine. Take Master Wen and get out of here. I'm going."

With her nice little speech over, Raisa will run down the corridor toward the direction of the scream.


----------



## Calinon (Aug 11, 2004)

*Brazilia, SAA
SAP Research Facility
October 13, 2120

Vince
*_Initiatives: Vincent 25 (5HP, 3L, 1S), Loco 24 (2HP, 3L), Monica 20 (4HP, 7L, 2S, disabled, dying, KO), Ghost 18 (3VP)_

Vince manages to grab Monica before she hits the ground but realizes immediately that she is in even worse condition than he believed.  Her eyes are open, she is barely breathing and with each breath comes a fresh flow of blood from her mouth.  It is extremely unlikely that she will survive more than a minute, regardless of whether you move her or not.

_Medicine check:  13 _

_With her current injuries, she's on the verge of death, and will die if her major wounds are not immediately stabilized.  Basically, if you don't succeed in a medicine check next round (half action for each check, DC15), she's dead._

Vince picks up Monica who is a dead weight in his arms and starts to move off, his speed hampered by her bulk and weight.

_OOC:  Oh, and bitter much?_

Loco sees Vince trying to move away from Ghost and leaps into the air.  A rumbling sound comes from the area and the entire roof of the tunnel begins to collapse on Ghost, Loco and the truck!  Tons of rock and dirt plow down into the floor, sending out a choking cloud towards Vince, obscuring even his darkvision, like he were in a fog.  The rumbling ceases, and Vince can't see Ghost or Loco, though he can hear a faint drill-like sound.

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
**Kevin
*_Mia 28, Kevin 19 (5HP, 4L, disabled, dying)_

Mia smiles sweetly at Kevin, stroking his face.  "I wouldn't want to lessen our experience together," she whispers to him, driving her dagger into his chest.  She reaches down and wrenches the sword to the side, turning it ninety degrees.  Blood comes out of Kevin's mouth and he falls to his knees, Mia following him down, staring intently at him.

_Attack roll:  27 hits_
_Damage save (DC22):  4 fails (1L, dying) ... the sword twist was just for effect._
_Stabilization check (DC14):  14 (temporarily not dead)_

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, 3L, 1S, fatigued), Kajo 19 (3VP, 2L), Dara 18 (5HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP, 2L), Havok 11 (3VP, 4L, disabled, unconscious), Carl 10 (5HP), The Shadow 9 (3VP, 3L, unconscious), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_

Dara fumes angrily, making her anger very known to Raisa mentally, though not so much in words.  "Fine.  You all go save Kevin.  Lord knows he deserves saving," she says sarcastically.  "But Kajo won't fit, and I'm not leaving him alone here," she adds with an angry pout.

"Kajo like pig-tailed girl," Kajo rumbles, sitting down cross legged on the floor with a loud thump.

"I'll just stay and wake up Wen and make sure _she_ doesn't do anything stupid," Carl says, nodding towards Dara.  Dara and Kajo both growl.  "Oh, just try it.  Either of you," Carl growls back, and Kajo surprisingly backs down.  Dara doesn't.

Jackal takes off down the hall at a dead run, just ahead of Raisa.  Xi and Li run quickly behind.  There is a single large iron door at the end of the hall, some fifty feet away.


----------



## Deva (Aug 11, 2004)

At the end of the hallway, if Jackal doesn't since he's ahead of her, Raisa will open the door, breaking it down if necessary. She'll also make sure there are no hidden oil filled pits or the like in front of it.


----------



## Mordane76 (Aug 11, 2004)

"Raisa -- hold up one second and let me take care of your injuries," X12 says as they reach the door.


----------



## Deva (Aug 11, 2004)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> "Raisa -- hold up one second and let me take care of your injuries," X12 says as they reach the door.




Raisa shakes her head. "I'm fine. Kevin's going to need you more than me. Save your healing for him." Now she opens the door. _(re: previous post)_


----------



## Calinon (Aug 11, 2004)

*Mai Pei, China
October 25, 2120
*_Initiatives: Amazon 21 (4HP, fatigued), Kajo 19 (3VP, 2L), Dara 18 (5HP, 2S), Jackal 14 (4HP), X12 14 (4HP, 4L, 1S), Havok 11 (3VP, 4L, disabled, unconscious), Carl 10 (5HP), The Shadow 9 (3VP, 3L, unconscious), Li 8 (2HP), Xi 7 (2HP)_

Jackal reaches the door to find it barred from the inside.  He bangs on it in frustration when he finds his strength to open it significantly lacking.  X12 heals Raisa as she gets to the door, but can't do anything for her fatigue.  No more screams come from beyond the door.  Li and Xi catch up finally.

Jackal and Li both listen intently as Raisa gives the door an experimental tug.  The door is extremely heavy duty and well secured, but Raisa thinks she should be able to pull it off or bash it down.  Jackal's ears twitch, then he and Li both look at each other, speaking at the same time.

"Break down the door!  She's going to kill him!" Jackal exclaims.

"Quickly, get in the door!" Li says.

Raisa tries first to pull the door free, but can't, so she resorts to bashing on it.  Her blows ring loudly througout the hall as she focusses her attacks.

_Door damage save (DC33):  30 (-1 hardness point)_

"Move!  Now!" Xi says with surprising authority.  X12 involuntarily snaps to attention and steps aside before he realizes what he's done.  Raisa gives a start at the tone and moves as well.  Xi presses both hands to the door, and the surface starts to bubble and steam.  The metal stresses and melts, weaking the door significantly.

_Disintegration causes the door -16 hardness in one round._

"Now, kick it in!" Xi orders.

Raisa slams a foot into the door and it spins inward and away into a well lit room where...

*Kevin*
Unfortunately for you, you don't lose consciousness.  There is a banging at the door and it rings through the entire room.

"Your friends are here," Mia says softly, turning her dagger in your chest, bringing new waves of pain.  She pulls out a wickedly curved dagger from a sheath at her back.  "I will always remember you, Kevin," she says, raising her arm and slashing down and across your throat.  Oddly, you feel no pain, just a warmth as you feel Mia kiss you a final time.  "Goodbye."

*Everyone*
As Raisa kicks in the door and you rush into the room, you see Mia Toan rising from Kevin's body, blood coating her entire face and front like thick paint.  Kevin kneels unmoving with open eyes, a sword through his stomach, a dagger in his chest and blood pooling freely about him.

"You're too late," she says with satisfaction.  "Our love is fulfilled.  He's mine forever.  _And you can't have him!_" she shrieks suddenly at you, snatching Kevin's sword from the ground beside him.

*Brazilia, SAA*
*October 13, 2120*
Vince's communicator crackles with static and interference as he tries to get help while he attempts to stem the flow of blood from Monica with pieces of his own uniform.  Her eyes flicker open briefly as Vince works in the cloud of dust still billowing from the collapsed section of the cave.

"Sanjay..." she whispers before falling unconscious once more.

*To be continued next issue!*


----------

